# Facebook Status



## ToxicFox92

I nicked this from the ntnp forum, i thought it was a cool idea.

Just write what you'd like to say right now, but can't on faceobok etc cause of stalkers or just generally not wanting people to know.

Thought it would be good to get some stuff off your chest :happydance:


----------



## butterflydebs

I want a baby now lol :thumbup:


----------



## honey08

i wud say "cd1 again cnt belive it" :cry:


----------



## Sideways 8

Why do all the maternity clothes look so.... maternal?? Where is the style?


----------



## Bunnylicious

Tired of cramping for these last 3 days, where's my + dammit!




Sideways 8 said:


> Why do all the maternity clothes look so.... maternal?? Where is the style?

Check out ASOS.com :)
Their maternal clothes are so good !!


----------



## Susieq615

I am so ready to be a mom!


----------



## threebirds

Yes I know I am 37 and childless but WE ARE TTC


----------



## ToxicFox92

I'm sick and tired of people thinking they know what's best for me, I'm ready to be a mommy and that's all that matters. Age is just a number, get over yourselves!!


----------



## MissingBubs

I want my tube and babies back and I don't want to wait for IVF!!! Do I even need IVF?? I wish it was Jan so I knew where I stand. And can all of my fb friends pease stop announcing your pregnancies because its driving me slowly insane!!! (fairly long status there, but you get the jist!!)


----------



## Sideways 8

Bunnylicious said:


> Tired of cramping for these last 3 days, where's my + dammit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sideways 8 said:
> 
> 
> Why do all the maternity clothes look so.... maternal?? Where is the style?
> 
> Check out ASOS.com :)
> Their maternal clothes are so good !!Click to expand...


Wow!! Thanks! I feel like spending some $$$ now! LOL


----------



## My Peanut

I wish I could be pregnant for Christmas.


----------



## lintu

Would all of my pregnant friends please stop putting all the details of your pregnancy and how thrilled you both are on line for the world to see, can't you see how crushing it is everytime i see, read or hear it/ you. Yes I'm thrilled for you both but I just want it to be our turn


----------



## ToxicFox92

I hate how my baby sister makes me want to cry when I see her. I want her to me mine, not my mums!!


----------



## icantdecide

I miss my baby.... I wish she/he was still inside me


----------



## ToxicFox92

icantdecide said:


> I miss my baby.... I wish she/he was still inside me

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lintu

I hate how CD1 every month makes me feel like a failure as a women and like I have let my fantastic husband down again xxx


----------



## ncmommy

Am I being punished :cry: FML!!!!!!!


----------



## emmalouise121

- didnt know it would take so long and be so frustrating! hurry up BFP, we want our baby! :(


----------



## emmalouise121

lintu said:


> Would all of my pregnant friends please stop putting all the details of your pregnancy and how thrilled you both are on line for the world to see, can't you see how crushing it is everytime i see, read or hear it/ you. Yes I'm thrilled for you both but I just want it to be our turn

I totally agree with this one.. in the past 3 days, ive bumped (no pun intended) into 2 of my pregnant friends.. one is due next week, and the other one in 9 weeks. Despite people on facebook giving running commentries on their pregnancies.. its driving me insane! :(


----------



## WinterSong4

All my friends and family have kids or are pregnant. I want to experience what its like to be pregnant and have a baby of my own so badly that, at this point I am in tears when I see any pregnant woman...especially if she is younger than me :cry:


----------



## Bunnylicious

I hate POAS. I'm so thirsty and wanna pee right now. Have to hold it in at least another 1 hr. *SIIGHHH*


----------



## lintu

Bunnylicious said:


> I hate POAS. I'm so thirsty and wanna pee right now. Have to hold it in at least another 1 hr. *SIIGHHH*

Ha ha ha I love it xxxxx


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

I want a baby now!!!! I better ovulate asap!!


----------



## Laurab

Hubby get home from work, this baby wont conceive itself!!!!


----------



## Damita

Nooo BBT is dead :cry: needs new batteries


----------



## Killeen_Momma

I want to slap my doctor and make him listen to me about my concerns, Seriously dude we have been trying for OVER A YEAR, TEST ME ALREADY!!!!


----------



## Showgirl22

I wish I didn't have to read about my fb friends babies every move an cannot wait for my bfp to annoy everyone else with everything to do with pregnancy :)


----------



## mrs_lukey

" For f*ck sake be grateful for the gift that is growing in your tummy and QUIT SMOKING!!!! "

My best friend is pregnant and still smoking 10-15 a day. It literally makes me sick :(


----------



## hope4bump

Why do I have a broken body?? 8'-(


----------



## lol2811

That is such a good idea!!! The number of times i have wanted to write something on my status but havent been able to!!

Mine would be: wishes ovulation would hurry up and make an appearance!!!

xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw thanks for noticing my pre af bloat and asking if i am pregnant ie 3 months along and look like it! no i am not pregnant just fat around the middle thanks - hows your wobbly bum going lost any weight yourself yet?


----------



## amoreamy

I wish I knew that my body works, and that I'll definitely be a mummy. I can't say how scared I am that'll never happen...... :(


----------



## Giftmum

I want to come out of this situation God pls help me i am tired of wetting my pillows with tears.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Mine would be: "....am trying my best to make a sticky bean so those of you who know we are TTC- STOP ASKING ME IF THERE'S ANY NEWS! If there is, we'll tell you!"


----------



## katiekittykat

wishes my body would just hurry up and ovulate already!! POAS every morning and waiting 3 minutes to see a big fat zero is getting very old very fast!


----------



## jacks mummy

Aww ladies I've never felt so sad, I've only just started trying for baby #2 and I was very lucky with my little boy, I honestly with all of my heart hope it happens for you asap!!!!! Just keep smiling ladies cos when it does happen you will be the best mummys in the world!!! Wish I could hug you all rite now, I just hope I'm lucky with this one as I don't think I would cope aswell as you if it didn't happen. 
My facebook status would be ' can't wait to give my little jack a brother or sister '
Good luck to everyone of you! Ever women deserves to be a mummy xXxXx


----------



## MoonLove

Saw so many babies and little children out this morning at the doctor - my heart soars when i think of holding a baby of my own in my arms :)


----------



## lilwelsh1

what a great thread!! For the past few days i have wanted to write many things so here goes: im terrified i might be pregnant in case i m/c again! Im worried i am not and will look stupid! Stop moaning about how long/boring/tiresome pregnancy is, its a beautiful thing enjoy it!! I wish my friend hadnt told me she didnt want her baby especially since im supposed to be 2 weeks behind her in the journey to motherhood (supposed to be 3rd time for both of us) its not nice to hear. Is on a 2ww bfp pleeeeease? A sticky bean for xmas would be great! Today i would love to write: where the heck is the postman with my hpt's lol.
These are just a few things i have been dying to write but cant for fear of being judged laughed at avoided or hurting someones feelings. Thank you i feel better, its nice to know i can be myself here  xxx


----------



## silverbell

... is really hoping her period stays away in the next few days, as she's so desperate and ready to be a mother.


----------



## BeckyBoo

Dear Mum. Yes, I'm quite aware I have a boy and a girl, yes I'm quite aware there is no other gender to be had. Yes I know I'm partially sighted. Yes, I know it'll be hard work having a third. What are you scared of mum? I'll do a better job than you? STOP CONTROLLING ME!


----------



## MrsMatt

I don't know who to trust anymore...


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw mrs matt xkx


----------



## MrsMatt

trust you lot tho and my Hubs... who is seething right now


----------



## lintu

Also,

Stop moaning about your new born crying all night or not letting you have 5 mins to yourself and that you cant wait for your kids to go to bed or back to school, do you realise how lucky you are


----------



## AmorT

I wish I could say

So excited my birthday and christmas is next month... the only gift I want is a :bfp:


----------



## Bunnylicious

Hei smiley face, finally you shows up. :thumbup:


----------



## butterfly80

Love this I would put........if 1 more person announces their pregnancy at work I will cry or stop blooming asking me "so when are you going to have a baby".... I am trying :(


phew feel better :thumbup:


----------



## rollers_gurl

If only I knew it would take this long to get pregnant, I wasted so much money on birth control!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

The real reason im missing the baby shower tonight is because its not fair. Thats all.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

nypage bless you, i think a lot of us will have wanted to put that some time, christenings, bbqs, showers . . . . that would definately shut up the oh come on come i dont understand why you dont want to comes xkx


----------



## katiekittykat

nypage - my heart breaks for you. Everyone TTC in fact. Its just not fair, is it?


----------



## butterflydebs

I wish I could say that I woke up to the witch gutted


----------



## Monkey monkey

It's day 28, period would be nice followed by ovulation at day 11ish and pregnant on month two of trying - oh to be perfect.........


----------



## Sideways 8

I would like to say......
I got my smiley today!! Woot!


----------



## kirkythefruitcake

i'd say-
wow more of you are pregnant and it was unplanned!!!?? aren't you the lucky ones!!!


----------



## butterfly80

I have changed mine... it would be .... AF, decided to pop and say hello have you .. WHY!!!!! Having a big glass of wine as I can!!!!!


----------



## klwcurlyq

Stop asking me if I'm pregnant yet!!!


----------



## ToxicFox92

im so glad my mum is happy that i want a baby. i just wish some of my friends would be as happy for me!! :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hurry up Wednesday I need my bloods taken to see if my bby is still there! I know in my head its not but i need to know! Grrr


----------



## Matila10

I LOVE this thread! I would say...
"why does it seem like babies are everywhere right now?!?"


----------



## emmalouise121

I agree with you matila.

Tonight I would say, got a second line on the opk, just for the bfp now.. :)


----------



## HappiestMom

Hoping for a baby to make the sore nipples worth it!!


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

Ok today would be... Fuck me!!!! I'm ovulating in two days I'm gonna miss my Xmas bfp if u don't get it up n do me! Geez i never thought it wool b so hard to make a guy have sex with me let alone my own bf :(


----------



## map339

i want my bfp now please!


----------



## chan221

I would either write on DF's wall appoligising for blubbering all sat night as I was pee'd off with everyones status..im pregnant..ive got a month to go....moring sickness is driving me mad (ect lol)

Or 

Im a POAS addict! haha x


----------



## ladybeautiful

OK PEOPLE STOP POSTING YOUR PREGNANCY ANNOUNCEMENTS ON FACEBOOK!!! Ever heard of this beautiful thing called *DISCRETION*???!!! How about *PRIVACY*!!!

EDIT: to say the above is what I would post on my facebook :haha:


----------



## lintu

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hurry up Wednesday I need my bloods taken to see if my bby is still there! I know in my head its not but i need to know! Grrr

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I would probably say;

"It just doesn't seem fair that we lose our much loved baby when there are so many of you out there who DO NOT deserve yours"

Yep I am feeling a bit bitter today!


----------



## lintu

Feisty Fidget said:


> I would probably say;
> 
> "It just doesn't seem fair that we lose our much loved baby when there are so many of you out there who DO NOT deserve yours"
> 
> Yep I am feeling a bit bitter today!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummyto3

wht a good idea mine would all i want is a baby :(


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks to the ladies who previously commented on my "facebook status":) I am just on here now after a few days. 
My coworkers even had the gall to say they "missed" me at the baby shower friday night. Thanks guys. Cant figure it out when they've seen me go through 2 miscarriages. sheeeeesh!

Hope everyone is having a lovely monday and i pray for the ladies on BNB who are trying, to get BFP's every day.


----------



## MoonLove

I feel so stupid and worried, i'm so daft! I made fried eggs for me and hubby, and then forgot to wash my hands until after eating, so now i'm freaking out about catching salmonella or something :'(


----------



## bellaboo

Why do people keep announcing preg/births on fb and stealing my baby names!! :growlmad:



(not really stealing cos I never told them but theres only a few on my list and they keep being used!)


----------



## ToxicFox92

Feeling very good about this month, not TOO long till testing. i want my BFP for christmas!!


----------



## Bunnylicious

I'm obsessed. I've been googling charts and symptoms to compare.


----------



## emmalouise121

feeling really positive about this month.. OV day today, DTD, will do it again tomorrow! i WILL get my bfp!


----------



## Bunnylicious

I feel so bloated... or i'm just fat.


----------



## nypage1981

I am losing my marbles. TTC will kill me or put me in a padded room. Maybe then I could at least pretend i'm pregnant and be happy forever in my own crazy mind.


----------



## Jadie

I wish AF would arrive or I would Just get my BFP.... instead I've had neither! CONFUSED!!!


----------



## hmm

I would like to say on facebook 

"Hey, I was pregnant too but I just didn't get chance to tell anyone because I miscarried at 6 weeks :("

This staus would be to all those pregnant people updating their statuses about them being pregnant especially the girl who would of been due couple of months before me. So Jelous. I've had to hide all their updates so I don't see them anymore when I log in.


----------



## obsessed much

just wants a baby!!!!!


----------



## princess_1991

REALLY WANTS TO BE A MUMMY!!! 

or

you stupid bloody hospital, i dont care if your waiting list is 4 months long, i want my HSG now!!! so i can get on with my life nd move on too the next step/option!!!

lol its pretty standard but not something i would post on fb lol :thumbup:


----------



## hope4bump

today i would say...

Can I just PLEASE have either a BFP or AF, as I am going CRAZYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## slb80

Love this thread :)

Is hoping that we get that + soon, we so want to be parents


----------



## ToxicFox92

Only a week till testing. I'm so nervous.


----------



## princess_1991

:dust::dust: Good Luck Toxic :dust::dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh hmm :hugs: I can totally reiterate that!

Today mine would be;

"Yep my scan has revealed my baby-making station to be in tip top condition now can the bloody bleeding bugger off so we can get down to some serious :sex:"

:haha:


----------



## MissSazra

Mine would be:

Thinks we missed our chance this month! :(


----------



## Matila10

Today, I'd say: 

"I wish someone had told me to give up caffiene a lonnnnng time ago! It's really hard to enjoy BD when I have a massive headache!"


----------



## MrsMatt

today mine would be *loving Miss Sazra's Avatar Rabbit*


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks MrsMatt, she's my little cutie!


----------



## MrsMatt

Had a rabbit just like that called Frenchie (after Grease!) when I was younger but she was a bigger lop :)


----------



## ToxicFox92

omgosshhh sazra, your bunny is so cutee :D


----------



## liz_legend

I was thinking about that today! That I'd love to post on all this on FB but don't want all my family to know that we are officially trying because then they'll seriously never back off!!! :) Everyone wants us to have a baby for the last year plus!!! We actually started trying about 3-4 months ago and now I have to hold everything in!!!!!!!! I'm so tempted to post a pic of a O stick one of these days. 

Anyway, I've got to wait 2 weeks to check if we are :bfp:


----------



## Jaime313

This thread is such a great idea. I've wanted to shout some things from the rooftops on my FB status, but can't!!

Mine is: 

GOD, please let this be our month!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Ditto on the wanting to say something on fb my status would be: 

Wish this witch would sod off so I could get down to some serious baby dancing action!!!!!!


----------



## lintu

today mine would be, hoping my new found love of Zumba dancing takes my mind of baby making and chills me out :hugs:


----------



## MrsMatt

ooh I know many ladies who love Zumba! My LA Fitness gym does "Alesha's Dance Fusion" by Alesha Dixon, it's a good laugh we all "mambo" with wriggly hips and flailing arms LOL.


----------



## MoonLove

(wanted to edit for private purposeshttps://s2.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/blush.gifhttps://s2.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/blush.gif) xx.


----------



## ladybeautiful

Awww Gem... how horrible!! :hugs: It's sad and so painful when partners get that way! 
Although there's really no excuse to be so insensitive, it's possible that he's stressed about TTC and the possibility of a baby coming in and changing everything real soon and just blurted it out like that!

I say walk right back in, yank the mic out and throw it away and demand an apology! :thumbup:

Hope you feel better. Do something good for yourself and by yourself if he still insists on ignoring you! :growlmad:


----------



## MoonLove

Thank you ladybeautiful :) 

We had a big chat about it yesterday night once we'd gone to bed, and i think he feels slightly overwhelmed by all this baby talk, and he realises how much i am researching and looking into all of this baby stuff - i think hes worried about being clueless compared to me when we have a baby. I've reassured him that there'll be things that we will learn together, over the 9 months of being pregnant, and then for all of the years that come after baby is born :)

Hes worried about me obsessing over the whole conception part, because he doesnt understand it, which is fair enough - i can't say i knew much about it until i came on here and read up all about it :) Hes telling me not to worry this early on, lets see how my body gets back to normal after the pill, and we'll do the best we can and see how it goes :)

I'm feeling much chirpier today - and your repsonse made me smile, ladybeautiful :)

My 'facebook' status for today:
I have a doctor/counsellor appointment at 11am (2 hours) and i really don't want to go today :( Ohhh..


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Todays status would be, - Bloods Done! Please let me baby be ok!


----------



## ladybeautiful

gem_x said:


> Thank you ladybeautiful :)
> 
> We had a big chat about it yesterday night once we'd gone to bed, and i think he feels slightly overwhelmed by all this baby talk, and he realises how much i am researching and looking into all of this baby stuff - i think hes worried about being clueless compared to me when we have a baby. I've reassured him that there'll be things that we will learn together, over the 9 months of being pregnant, and then for all of the years that come after baby is born :)
> 
> Hes worried about me obsessing over the whole conception part, because he doesnt understand it, which is fair enough - i can't say i knew much about it until i came on here and read up all about it :) Hes telling me not to worry this early on, lets see how my body gets back to normal after the pill, and we'll do the best we can and see how it goes :)
> 
> I'm feeling much chirpier today - and your repsonse made me smile, ladybeautiful :)
> 
> My 'facebook' status for today:
> I have a doctor/counsellor appointment at 11am (2 hours) and i really don't want to go today :( Ohhh..

Glad I could make you smile, Gem! And so happy that you and hubby were able to talk about it!

My OH says the same thing... this is our 5th cycle trying and he's constantly telling me to calm down and just give things time and not assume that our bodies are broken just because it's been 4 months! It's difficult to stay calm!!

Oh and my FB status today would say: I have a pelvic ultrasound scheduled today to see if there's anything wrong with me... dreading it!!

(I'm dragging hubby along for the U/S... dunno if that's such a good plan... YIKES!!)


----------



## ttcmikeandme

Feisty Fidget said:


> I would probably say;
> 
> "It just doesn't seem fair that we lose our much loved baby when there are so many of you out there who DO NOT deserve yours"
> 
> Yep I am feeling a bit bitter today!

I felt the same way, mine would be 

"To all those who say "there is a reason for this" and "it's better to lose a baby earlier than later" and "at least you know you can get pregnant", it still SUCKS to miscarry, and losing a baby, even at 11wks, is hard!"


----------



## nypage1981

Yes ttcmikeandme- i agree. Its been a whole year since our last MC and no BFP's since then so now I feel we are broken:(


----------



## victorial8

Today mine would say "my heart is breaking.........why did everybody lie to me throughout life saying that you WILL get pregnant if you have sex........obviously not!"


----------



## katiekittykat

Mine today is 'How have I got through life without knowing about ovulation, conception and cycles? I feel my education thus far has badly let me down - am I the only one who thought you could just get pregnant at any time...?'


----------



## nypage1981

No Katie, I actually think my OH thought that until I educated him last night:)


----------



## katiekittykat

My OH STILL thinks that :rofl:


----------



## nypage1981

Hahahaa. Its fun to laugh at them about it. I had to tell him theres only 3 days a month i can get preggers. So get to it man!


----------



## ToxicFox92

I feel like my whole world has just been turned upside down. My mum might have cervical cancer.


----------



## Hansie

ToxicFox92 said:


> I feel like my whole world has just been turned upside down. My mum might have cervical cancer.

:hugs::hugs: How scary :hugs::hugs:


----------



## hope4bump

i would say:
i am soooooooooo disappointed...:(


----------



## nypage1981

This would be my comment on ToxicFox'ss status update- :sad1::sad1::flow:

Im very sorry for you and your family love.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

ToxicFox92 said:


> I feel like my whole world has just been turned upside down. My mum might have cervical cancer.

That must be so scary for you and your whole family! :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Oh hi MissZoie- The vitamin recipes worked! Im so pleased for you! way to go girl. 
Ive got the mister on 2 multi's a day and extra vit c. 
Im on a prenatal, vit c, vit B complex, and EPO. Crosss your fingers for me:) I need all the help i can get!


----------



## ToxicFox92

Trying to stay positive, i'll probably cave in and test tomorrow. Haha.


----------



## flowerpower84

I like this idea! 

I would say: how they hell did all of you (seemingly) get pregnant so easily, while I'm still floating my legs in the air after sex, using expensive lube and peeing on an ovulation stick?!

OooooOOOoo I feel better already! :happydance:


----------



## Bunnylicious

Gah. I feel sick, light-headed. I've been typing work emails contain bunch of typos
and I've sore throat
:(


----------



## ToxicFox92

So gutted i got my BFN today, planning my wedding with my best friend though :D


----------



## icantdecide

i would say:

I hate waiting" i wana POAS now!!!!!


----------



## lintu

today's is 

I'm so happy, DH SA results back, ladies and gentlemen we have swimmers and they are normal whoop whoop.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw lintu congrats on the results! icantdecide i am the same!!!

my status would be:

Just did a really bad thing, when christmas shopping it is worldly known that one should always buy a present for oneself, but a 25 pack of ic pregnancy tests when i said i wouldnt ever use them again . . . . . . .naughty list for me this year father christmas!


----------



## Jaime313

Today's would be:

I can't believe I still have a whole week to go before I can test. ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## katiekittykat

Mine today is:

Out of a 37 day cycle, there are about 4 days where I can get pregnant - is it too much to ask that my OH at least try :sex: on these days? Does he not realise that if we wait much longer I'll be considered a geriatric mother by the NHS?


----------



## wifey29

Mine is:

Really really hoping that soy cycle two does the trick. I can't take any more disappointments.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

mine would be there is only one thing that will stop this heartwrenching, deep and aching pain . . . . . please let this be my month!


----------



## ToxicFox92

I would say "worst mood ever!!! :("


----------



## bekib10

"Another BFN! Aaaaaarrrrggghhhhh!"


----------



## Matila10

Got a positive opk today!! Time to get busy.... Haha


----------



## katiekittykat

Dear Clear Blue - you owe me £38. Next month I'll be buying internet cheapies from Amazon.


----------



## sammiarmani

where is this BFP?? my boobs r killin, i need to pee all the time, im tired.... dont do this to me aunt floooo!


----------



## WeeMintyMonki

ToxicFox92 said:


> I'm sick and tired of people thinking they know what's best for me, I'm ready to be a mommy and that's all that matters. Age is just a number, get over yourselves!!

This is pretty much what i want to say.

Along with thale fact my OH and i are happy and my ex needs to get over it. Its been over a year!! 
Fed up of everyone saying "oh theres plenty time your only young" 

I watched my auntie have kids later in life and regret it. Iv always wanted to be a young mum and hoped to have kids by now but only just found the right guy who wants them with me also. 
X x x


----------



## Butterfly24

mine would be

"for god sake i want my af to turn up, 2yrs of waiting how much longer!?!"


----------



## Reilley

Status:" I want a BFP right here right now. And I have earned the right to think like that so get off my back":rofl:

Aktually I could post this on facebook since probably noone knows what it means :hissy:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Yay! sore bbs, lots of cm & cramping! How i love the pain :happydance: Maybe a bfp? or af.. who knows but i'm feeling positive!


----------



## Hansie

The Bitch is back!!!!!! wooooooop:happydance:


----------



## ladybeautiful

My FB status would say:
I just used a tampon for the first time EVER yesterday!!!! 

Ironically AF hadn't started yet but I had to go for a swim to get rid of my pre-AF cramps so I tried the tampon :haha:


----------



## mummyvikki

9days & counting till i can test
that would really shock my mom so best kept on here
xx


----------



## slb80

The witch is back :(


----------



## clairabella

slb80 said:


> The witch is back :(

Ditto :( either that or 
CD1..again? Youve GOT to be kidding me :(


----------



## Matila10

Today: 

"what?!?! my SISTER is expecting too?? Well, there goes having the first grandchild..."

I realize that sounds selfish, but she's a lot younger than me and hasn't even been trying...


----------



## arpeters

Laurab said:


> Hubby get home from work, this baby wont conceive itself!!!!

lol that is awesome! I agree! :thumbup:


----------



## arpeters

Matila10 said:


> Today:
> 
> "what?!?! my SISTER is expecting too?? Well, there goes having the first grandchild..."
> 
> I realize that sounds selfish, but she's a lot younger than me and hasn't even been trying...

Oh My God!! Did I write this? lol. I am in the exact same situation. My younger sister got pregnant while trying NOT to get pregnant and my husband and I wanted to give my mother-in-law the first grandchild. Wow. I totally know how you feel.:cry:


----------



## arpeters

My FB status would say:
"The next person to say that they unexpectedly got pregnant and they weren't even trying is seriously going to get deleted from my friend's list".


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

mine would be:

just because the postman has not bought the internet cheapy hpts today does not give you automatic right to pee on the digis - put.the.box.down!


----------



## lornapj83

please only a few more days please let it be a BFP :)


----------



## ToxicFox92

i'm itching for my internet cheapies to get here, 13dpo and i can't even test yet. arrrrghh :growlmad:


----------



## MoonLove

Slightly pinkish cm when i woke this morning - i'm 8dpo, and not due my period for another week - hmmm...


----------



## katiekittykat

Am I ovulating today? Am I in the two week wait? Can I release Mal from baby-making duty? Damn you Clear Blue Digital Ovulation Test Kit!!!


----------



## kellymarie86

Everyone winds me up "im preg omg how how how" when they wasnt even trying it just had to happen to you didnt it............... grrrr


----------



## arpeters

Today, mine would say:

"13dpo and no AF or BFP anywhere!! I can't even get a tiny whimpy positive (TWP) lol What the heck?!"


----------



## twinklexox

Im fed up of everyone around me announcing they are expecting, then asking/telling me it will be me next - i just want to scream - TRUST ME WE ARE TRYING! :devil:


----------



## Fiorucci88

With the flood of new babies and pregnancies in my world my FB status should say:

"First came love, then came marriage, but where the hell is my baby carrage?!?!?"


----------



## lupinerainbow

Fiorucci88 said:


> With the flood of new babies and pregnancies in my world my FB status should say:
> 
> "First came love, then came marriage, but where the hell is my baby carrage?!?!?"

I love this!!- would also be good for announcing a pregnancy (obv with & soon to be a baby carriage)

xxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Did everyone get pregnant just to spite me? Or did i just not notice all the babies before? 

xxxx


----------



## Bunnylicious

I think i'm out. I have absolutely no symptoms


----------



## ToxicFox92

Testing tomorrow if the postie comes! Lots of symptoms and my cervix feels good :happydance:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha i second that one toxic - not that your cervix feels good lol lol the postman bit lol lol lol 

postie has my tests, i did a bulk order of stuff on amazon i just KNEW i should have seperated the hpts out from the rest!

mine arent arriving until wednesday ordered them last thurs! argh!


----------



## Lara310809

:bfn:

Serves me right for testing early :( The last chance I have to test is tomorrow morning, and then I'm off to the UK for 3 weeks, so just a case of waiting for the :witch: then.


----------



## MoonLove

How early did you test Lara?

My husband is feeling very positive about baby, but i can't seem to think positively at the moment - i feel very down and feel that these twinges and aches im getting are just going to result in AF next weekend :(


----------



## ToxicFox92

wants my BFP tomorrow!!


----------



## lintu

if i have to be this bloated and swollen can it be because of a :bfp: please


----------



## Jaime313

Today, mine would say:

*"WOOOOOO first time reaching 10DPO with no spotting! Thank you, progesterone!! Now please let me get a BFP sometime in the next few days!"*



arpeters said:


> My FB status would say:
> "The next person to say that they unexpectedly got pregnant and they weren't even trying is seriously going to get deleted from my friend's list".

Seriously!! Ugh, this status is really tempting to post.


----------



## Mishou

Mine would probably say: 

"Can you STOP posting about your pregnancy's, I am tired of hearing it, if you cannot be more sensitive on the subject then don't bother."

(My sister is pregnant tells me why I cant be, or I need to hurry up. Aunt just had a baby, another had a baby, my friend is having her baby, and my other aunt is pregnant. Not to mention my Fiances sister, keeps saying if she didnt have 2 kids then she would go and do this.) Life sucks much?


----------



## arpeters

15 dpo. AF due today. I either want to see her or a BFP! Don't leave me hanging!


----------



## ToxicFox92

arpeters said:


> 15 dpo. AF due today. I either want to see her or a BFP! Don't leave me hanging!

ditto!!


----------



## katiekittykat

My temperature went back up!! I think my body is starting to work as it should....pity OH is being such a d******d.


----------



## slb80

3 babies born this week, all conceived after we started to try, I know you are all thrilled with your beautiful bundles, I am sure I will be the same but it hurts to know I am still here waiting for my bfp :(


----------



## MoonLove

slb80 said:


> 3 babies born this week, all conceived after we started to try, I know you are all thrilled with your beautiful bundles, I am sure I will be the same but it hurts to know I am still here waiting for my bfp :(

:hugs: :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## mrs_lukey

Today mine would say -

"Please stop asking me if I had a good birthday. If you must know I suffered my 4th miscarriage on my birthday and don't feel like celebrating".


My ACTUAL status today is "Just because I smile on the outside it doesn't mean I'm not crying on the inside".


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Todays would be

*Its all over!, TTC again :cry:


----------



## Miss Jennifer

I'd say "My follicles are growing! Can't wait to BD like a madwoman this weekend! Come on sperm, come to mommy!!"


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

today: i cant wait to go to sleep tonight so i can pee tomorrow morning!


----------



## MoonLove

Hahaha, i love it!


----------



## MoonLove

Came straight here before i ended up posting something very angry and rude on my actual facebook! GRR.

I'd have said something along the lines of STOP BEING SO RACIST YOU IDIOT.


lol :blush:x


----------



## ToxicFox92

back to CD1..i'm feeling utter shite.


----------



## katiekittykat

...is not enjoying these cramps. Owwwwww!


----------



## Gemmamumof2

......... 10 dpo and bfn hoping by 12 dpo i see those gorgeous 2 pink lines :)


----------



## lupinerainbow

Bit gutted my cycles seem to have gotten even longer.. wonder if it will last til cd33 this month :cry: i wish it would hurry up if its gonna come although i hope it doesnt really want my bfp this cycle!

xxxx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

cd1 cycle 9 . . . . . . .


----------



## ToxicFox92

i want to buy so many baby things right now!!


----------



## MoonLove

ToxicFox92 said:


> i want to buy so many baby things right now!!

Oh gosh i know, i am trying hard to resist looking at anything - although in Boots today i went looking for family christmas prezzies, and i was faced with LOADS of baby toys and gifts in the Christmas gift section :dohh::dohh:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i bought maternity stuff like the second month we were trying i was so convinced that we were preggers that cycle - 7 months later lol, learnt my lesson that month! at least go tloads of mat clothes ready!


----------



## ToxicFox92

i've emailed a lady on gumtree, she's selling about £200 worth of stuff for £60.. mine please. she's in the same town as me too.

if she still has them, i'm stopping smoking when OH gets paid so i can buy it!! :happydance:


----------



## sammycaine

I swear every week someone else I know is pregnant, when is it my turn?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

TTC sucks! I hate it! I hate it! I hate it!. I really dont want to do it! :( Why cant i just be one of those careless people what misses 1 pill! :cry:


----------



## lupinerainbow

xMissxZoiex said:


> TTC sucks! I hate it! I hate it! I hate it!. I really dont want to do it! :( Why cant i just be one of those careless people what misses 1 pill! :cry:

Agreed :cry: 

xxxx


----------



## MoonLove

This first month isn't my month....:( I'm feeling so negative...must stop.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Onto cycle 23! :cry:... 

xxxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

gem_x said:


> This first month isn't my month....:( I'm feeling so negative...must stop.

Chin up honeyy!! :hugs::dust:


----------



## Scamp

Please can I ovulate this cycle 

x


----------



## Fiorucci88

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> i bought maternity stuff like the second month we were trying i was so convinced that we were preggers that cycle - 7 months later lol, learnt my lesson that month! at least go tloads of mat clothes ready!

Last Christmas when DH and I decided to start TTC, I bought a baby name book and What to Expect....it's been on my nightstand ever since...I think they may be cursed at this point, HA! Maybe I should get them out of the house. I honestly thought I would be pregnant by this christmas....


----------



## ToxicFox92

Fiorucci88 said:


> NOMORENUMBERS said:
> 
> 
> i bought maternity stuff like the second month we were trying i was so convinced that we were preggers that cycle - 7 months later lol, learnt my lesson that month! at least go tloads of mat clothes ready!
> 
> Last Christmas when DH and I decided to start TTC, I bought a baby name book and What to Expect....it's been on my nightstand ever since...I think they may be cursed at this point, HA! Maybe I should get them out of the house. I honestly thought I would be pregnant by this christmas....Click to expand...

it's imposible for items like that to cause bad luck. i just think buying baby stuff is good PMA. :happydance:


----------



## cheekybint

*cheekybint* is f$£ked off with not getting pregnant!!


----------



## MoonLove

Lol! Aren't we all :hugs::hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

wants to know what the hell is going on?!?


----------



## MoonLove

Whats up kittykat?


----------



## paula181

I am hoping that its happened this time. To give my soulmate the one gift that is soooo precious...............his child!!! :)


----------



## katiekittykat

I don't know what's going on with my cycle or temps or anything! I thought I had it sorted and I ov'd 3 days ago, but my temp dipped this morning....:shrug: So frustrating!


----------



## lupinerainbow

katiekittykat said:


> I don't know what's going on with my cycle or temps or anything! I thought I had it sorted and I ov'd 3 days ago, but my temp dipped this morning....:shrug: So frustrating!

Thats a good thing! Possible implantation dip! :hugs: dont stress yourself about it :)


xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Don't think so lupinerainbow....I'm only 3DPO :nope: There's a possibilty I've got my cycle all wrong (just come off the pill after 15 years) and AF is on the way.


----------



## lupinerainbow

katiekittykat said:


> Don't think so lupinerainbow....I'm only 3DPO :nope: There's a possibilty I've got my cycle all wrong (just come off the pill after 15 years) and AF is on the way.

Ahh i see you still dont need to stress hun! :hugs: If you just come off the pill you need to give yourself a few month before your cycles sort themselves out so you will get some rather wonky ones! :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Mine would be:


'Ok,OK everyone knows your pregnant so now could you do me a tinsy tiny favour!,
shut the f&ck up :)'


----------



## katiekittykat

I hear you babyhopes2010 :hugs:

Mine has just changed to:

AARGGHHHHHHH! Sunderland Football Club are ruining my chances of ever conceiving a child! I rage!


----------



## babyhopes2010

katiekittykat said:


> I hear you babyhopes2010 :hugs:
> 
> Mine has just changed to:
> 
> AARGGHHHHHHH! Sunderland Football Club are ruining my chances of ever conceiving a child! I rage!

:rofl:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

** I must not POAS I must not POAS i must not POAS**


----------



## StarlitHome

Should I text dH to pick up a test for me on his way home??


----------



## xMissxZoiex

StarlitHome said:


> Should I text dH to pick up a test for me on his way home??

As a POASA I says yes :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

"Stop bringing it up, it just reminds me of the ache. I'll let you know when I get my BFP, trust me!"


----------



## lupinerainbow

Periods shouldnt be painful! Its painful enough when it comes anyway! :cry:

xxxx


----------



## pinkydinky

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqfGqOx2iDQ probably hits home the most of any video i've seen.


----------



## ToxicFox92

that made me cry, pinky. so much.


----------



## pinkydinky

me too :cry:


----------



## ToxicFox92

With all that I've got,
And all I've achieved,
What I want most
Before my time is gone,
Is to hear the words
"I love you, Mom."

:cry:


----------



## katiekittykat

My temperature has gone up again! AF isn't on her way yet!


----------



## pinkydinky

fingers crossed for you, katie!:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

ToxicFox92 said:


> With all that I've got,
> And all I've achieved,
> What I want most
> Before my time is gone,
> Is to hear the words
> "I love you, Mom."
> 
> :cry:

thats what my sig says.i listen to that song all the time :cry:


----------



## MoonLove

pinkydinky said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqfGqOx2iDQ probably hits home the most of any video i've seen.

Tried sooo hard not to cry :nope:


----------



## ToxicFox92

I am in agony with this AF, which is really odd. It's far heavier than usual :(


----------



## emmalouise121

My boobs ITCH.


----------



## lupinerainbow

:cry: That song is so lovely! Thank you.. :hugs:


xxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

emmalouise121 said:


> My boobs ITCH.

itchy bewbs :haha:
how are you em?! not spoke to you in aaages xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

ToxicFox92 said:


> I am in agony with this AF, which is really odd. It's far heavier than usual :(

you got me with you this month :)
im sure af is very close :cry:


----------



## ToxicFox92

babyhopes2010 said:


> ToxicFox92 said:
> 
> 
> I am in agony with this AF, which is really odd. It's far heavier than usual :(
> 
> you got me with you this month :)
> im sure af is very close :cry:Click to expand...

I would be more than happy for you to join me, but i really hope you get your BFP :D


----------



## babyhopes2010

nah af is here :blush:
so me and you and a :bfp: b4 christmas ;)


----------



## ToxicFox92

babyhopes2010 said:


> nah af is here :blush:
> so me and you and a :bfp: b4 christmas ;)

Deal sistaa! :D xxx
when you due to test next month?


----------



## emmalouise121

ToxicFox92 said:


> emmalouise121 said:
> 
> 
> My boobs ITCH.
> 
> itchy bewbs :haha:
> how are you em?! not spoke to you in aaages xxClick to expand...

Hi sugarrr :)
Im gooood. Feel like 5295135267423 ants are crawling on my nips though. arghh.
13dpo and bfn.. feel like af is on her way over. bitch :(
How're you?
xxxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

I'm alright, in agony with af, like, worst it's ever been :(
OH is letting me buy a shit ton of baby stuff froma girl near us to cheer me up though haha.


----------



## StarlitHome

Was/is it a BFP? Please please please...


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im getting a teacup chihuaua just after christmas! :dance:


----------



## lupinerainbow

^^^ Aww! Your so lucky! Do you have any names? 

FB- Just taken soy for the first time! Cant wait to see how it alters my cycle!


xxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

IM FUCKING PISSED OFF

this 15 year old girl on fb thinks shes pregnant.
SKLAHFKJHAFJKA IM SO ANGRY.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

lupinerainbow said:


> ^^^ Aww! Your so lucky! Do you have any names?
> 
> FB- Just taken soy for the first time! Cant wait to see how it alters my cycle!
> 
> 
> xxx

Im thinking Bella but not quite sure yet :)


----------



## lupinerainbow

Bella is cute! :D

Toxic that i crap hun.. but its the way of the world im afraid we struggle and 15year olds manage to get drunk while ov and get a baby :shrug: :growlmad:


xxxxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

i gave her a mouthfull like. lol i said "you're not even out of school yet! you clearly don't understand the responsibilities of a child. and every time i come on facebook, you're complaining about your "boyfriend" so in perfect honesty, you don't deserve a baby untill you have a proper relationship and grow up a bit, unless you wanna end up a single mum in a council flat with no job and no life. no offence. just sayin. and next time you have sex with that idiot, tell him to wrap it, or get your sorry ass on the pill."


i think i was a bit harsh, but im just so annoyed lmao.


----------



## lupinerainbow

ToxicFox92 said:


> i gave her a mouthfull like. lol i said "you're not even out of school yet! you clearly don't understand the responsibilities of a child. and every time i come on facebook, you're complaining about your "boyfriend" so in perfect honesty, you don't deserve a baby untill you have a proper relationship and grow up a bit, unless you wanna end up a single mum in a council flat with no job and no life. no offence. just sayin. and next time you have sex with that idiot, tell him to wrap it, or get your sorry ass on the pill."
> 
> 
> i think i was a bit harsh, but im just so annoyed lmao.

:dohh: :rofl: :rofl:
That was a teeny bit harsh haha! But way funny what did she say back? :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

ToxicFox92 said:


> i gave her a mouthfull like. lol i said "you're not even out of school yet! you clearly don't understand the responsibilities of a child. and every time i come on facebook, you're complaining about your "boyfriend" so in perfect honesty, you don't deserve a baby untill you have a proper relationship and grow up a bit, unless you wanna end up a single mum in a council flat with no job and no life. no offence. just sayin. and next time you have sex with that idiot, tell him to wrap it, or get your sorry ass on the pill."
> 
> 
> i think i was a bit harsh, but im just so annoyed lmao.


Go you, slightly harsh but i bet everyone is thinking it, you just had the guts to say it! Everything you said is true aswell!


----------



## ToxicFox92

she deleted the status. she knows im right, she's the most childish 15 year old girl i've come across yet, im suprised she even manage to have sex without making a crap joke about it.x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have to change my status for today lol

I have just been called a Skank for not having sex and making a porno with this creepy disgusting old man.... wouldnt that make me the opposite to a skank LOL


----------



## ToxicFox92

i read that wrong, i missed out the "not" part, MAJOR important word.

Yes, that would make you the opposite of a skank, thus meaning the person who a) wanted to make a porno with you is a complete nutjob creep who needs to get a girlfriend and b)the person who called you a skank (if not the same person as above) really needs to grow a backbone and take a good look at themselves before insulting someone on completely wrong terms. Ignore them hun, rise above it, you're better than any of them. :Dx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I know lol, he was one of the creepist men i have ever seen with his little squished up alien head :haha:


----------



## katiekittykat

can't wait for OH to get home from work - not for babymaking duties, just because I miss him today.


PS xMissxZoiex - I hope the breeder of your chihuahua is not charging you extra because she's a 'teacup'...because there's no such thing. 'Teacup' just means the runt of the litter, and unscrupulous breeders are making people pay through the nose for them. I have been breeding pointers for 7 years, and judging gundogs for the last 4, and I get cross about designer breeds and puppy farming. Rant over - sorry :blush:


----------



## MoonLove

Mine today would be "omgomgomgomgomgomg":happydance:


----------



## Scamp

Is having sex every two days now, so please can I have a bfp?!

xx


----------



## MoonLove

Scamp said:


> Is having sex every two days now, so please can I have a bfp?!
> 
> xx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## katiekittykat

Is that your :bfp: gem_x? Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

gem_x said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> Is having sex every two days now, so please can I have a bfp?!
> 
> xx
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thanks hun :hugs:
And congrats :happydance::happydance:
xx


----------



## MoonLove

katiekittykat said:


> Is that your :bfp: gem_x? Congratulations!!! :happydance:

Thank you!
Very faint this morning at 14dpo, but i'm too nervous to get excited! (My husband said its not as faint as i'm making out!)
I'm planning on testing again tomorrow morning just to make sure!!

& Thank you Scamp! :hugs:!


----------



## babyhopes2010

:yipee: congrats gem :)


----------



## ToxicFox92

Mine would be "i am so effing please for gem, i want to jump around! can it be my turn next? :)"


----------



## xMissxZoiex

katiekittykat said:


> can't wait for OH to get home from work - not for babymaking duties, just because I miss him today.
> 
> 
> PS xMissxZoiex - I hope the breeder of your chihuahua is not charging you extra because she's a 'teacup'...because there's no such thing. 'Teacup' just means the runt of the litter, and unscrupulous breeders are making people pay through the nose for them. I have been breeding pointers for 7 years, and judging gundogs for the last 4, and I get cross about designer breeds and puppy farming. Rant over - sorry :blush:

oo thank you for that!! I was going to pay £1300 for it but the 'none teacup' from another breeder are only £950 so that extra £350 would buy everything i needed and puppy food for a while! If they wont change the price i will go to another breeded i havnt left them a deposite yet. I did see one breeder selling a teacup for £2500!! Which seems silly to me? i could never pay that much for one.

Thanks hun you could have just saved me alota cash :D.


----------



## Kylarsmom

good thread idea-- right now i feel like my status would read--- i'm hoping, wishing, praying for a Turkey Day BFP! And i'm dyiiiiiiiiing to test RIGHT now!


----------



## StarlitHome

Mine would be, Testing again tomorrow and scared stiff about it.


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

mine would be:

Please Please Please can it be my turn !!


----------



## BobDog

mine would be - 

"stop telling me that i'm next to have a baby! just because we got married doesn't automatically mean that there is going to be a baby on the way! it's not like we've not been trying! get out of my face!"

i know harsh right? but that's what it's like! my and dh got married on September 25th and we have been ttc for 2 years before then! it seems to make it harder when people tell us that we have to have a baby now we are married! and i so wish it was like that! that you would have your babies when you got married and that all problems you had before with fertility and such would fritter away like water through a sift! 

i just wish i could scream!! but that really would be harsh! they aren't to know because i'm not open to everyone i know that i can't have babies as easy as most!

urgh! why is it so open to ask about baby making but not as open about baby making failures! and problems with fertility! 

i bet that WHEN i do get my bfp and i start showing they will all want to feel my tummy! maybe i should tell them no! lol! but then i'll be to busy beaming with pride! lol

baby :dust: to everyone!

xx
ps sorry for the rant! lol! feel better already :D


----------



## Waitin4astork

My new one would be: .....got a BFP yesterday, but is terrified that AF is still going to show her face today!


----------



## Feelcrazy

Mine would be 
I'm so frustrated. So heartbroken. So sick of staring at one line. So sick of feeling like somthing is wrong and so sick of trying to be happy and positive month after month!


----------



## hope4bump

Mine would be: 'so happy the silly witch arrived after two months of nothing-ness...atleast I have another opportunity to try. Really hoping and praing this is my month'


----------



## babyrock

I want a baby now [:)]


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:bfn: make me want to cry :cry:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Great idea! Mine would be:

At last, 1st proper cycle TTC, excited and anxious at the same time!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

mine would be:

i am terrified something is wrong, cycle 9 shouldnt it have happened by now, got to keep the pma have only ovulated the last 3 cycles it isnt all that bad yet . . . is it . . . .


----------



## slb80

Mine would be..

Dr wants us to start having tests, glad things are moving forward but so scared there is something wrong :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

im like a couple of steps behind you silb, think i might have to think about looking into things in the next couple of months

good luck with the testing though hun xkx


----------



## MoonLove

Mine would be

I could worry about anything. You could put a...frog! in front of me and i'd worry about that. I got a bfp yesterday and this morning, and already i'm worrying about a million and one things :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have started spotting :( Tomorrow will be full AF and the start of cycle 30 and month 32!


----------



## StarlitHome

Metallic taste in mouth, queasy tummy, bloat... Where are my pink dye tests, I want to get a darker line for my BFP!


----------



## victorial8

"Why am I not getting what I really want????!!!!!"


----------



## flump1

I wish I had a belly full of arms and legs!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My period wants to kill me :(


----------



## emmalouise121

xMissxZoiex said:


> My period wants to kill me :(

Hi hun :)
Our cycles are the same :D
Good luck
xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

emmalouise121 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> My period wants to kill me :(
> 
> Hi hun :)
> Our cycles are the same :D
> Good luck
> xxxClick to expand...

Hey!, What LP do you have? x


----------



## bethenasia

I am loving this idea! Especially since I can't bear to go on FB anymore. Well, at least not until I get a BFP!

Mine would be: We're trying. Oh man, are we trying. So where is my positive?


----------



## Jordan Mummy

pls shut up lol xx

^ ^ that ant to any of you its what id put on my facebook x


----------



## emmalouise121

xMissxZoiex said:


> emmalouise121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> My period wants to kill me :(
> 
> Hi hun :)
> Our cycles are the same :D
> Good luck
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey!, What LP do you have? xClick to expand...

Im bang in the middle with a 16 day lp :)
What about you?
Xxx


----------



## Jordan Mummy

_how are you all doing? 
xx_


----------



## purplerose

Is thinking she is going to be out this cycle of Ovulation. Haven't had :sex: the past few days. Perhaps tonight but I'm not holding out for it.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

emmalouise121 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emmalouise121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> My period wants to kill me :(
> 
> Hi hun :)
> Our cycles are the same :D
> Good luck
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey!, What LP do you have? xClick to expand...
> 
> Im bang in the middle with a 16 day lp :)
> What about you?
> XxxClick to expand...

My LP is 13 :)


----------



## StarlitHome

Please Please Please Please


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

its my turn now please! dont let me get passed over again this month!


----------



## Damita

Please work this month... 6 days till testing


----------



## slb80

I can't bear to see another 'I am 12 weeks pregnant' status update. Unless its mine, Please be my month.


----------



## Gemmamumof2

......... i AM getting pregnant this month :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Has everyone else noticed that this really seems to be the month where everyone is agressively saying THIS IS MY MONTH! i really feel it, perhaps this is why there is a slight boom in pregnancies at this time of year! what with the colder air for sperm and our determination to finish the year with a bang (tee he he) ????

my fb status: lets all finish the year with a bang!


----------



## lintu

enough already you [email protected]*king biatch, stop toying with me, stop your spotting and just come already 

Sorry Ladies, fed up of the spotting now :cry:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

todays status would be...

I am feeling great i will be having a 2011 baby!! No matter what i will have a baby for next christmas!! :D


----------



## lupinerainbow

Definitely an increase in babies this time of year :) think its due to being stuck in doors and needing to warm each other up- so gonna have our bfp by christmas! (freezing!)


xxx


----------



## bethenasia

My status today would be:

I am Type 1 diabetic and just found out I am pregnant. Prayers for a H&H 9 months needed.


----------



## emmalouise121

bethenasia said:


> My status today would be:
> 
> I am Type 1 diabetic and just found out I am pregnant. Prayers for a H&H 9 months needed.

:hugs: My thoughts and best wishes are with you, hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. Congratulations on the BFP :) xxxxx


----------



## tinkerbelle2

Todays status would be...why were there so many gorgeous tiny babies round asda today, was valentines night really that good, serious brooding alert!!!!


----------



## NellyVille

Since when did it become law that you have to have a baby just because you got married? Yes we're trying but you don't know that and I think it's inappropriate of you to ask!!!


----------



## Scamp

9 more days until testing and I think I'm going crazy! Please hurry :brat:


----------



## sammycaine

Today mine would be . . . It is my turn! Got my :bfp:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

not feeling good today, trying my best to keep smiling and keep my head up and carry on and not think about it. but all i am really doing is crying inside, desperation seeping out of my every pore . . . . . . . . please dont pass me by again this month, please dont pass me by


----------



## newlywed2010

YAY my fertility spell came in, i have a bit more hope then i did last night.


----------



## lintu

I'm so fed up of my period and PMS, if I cry at something random one more time I am going to kill someone!!!


----------



## katiekittykat

looks like I'm out -feels like AF is just round the corner - bring on cycle #2!


----------



## emmalouise121

cant wait until Christmas.. two pink lines, here I come!


----------



## bethenasia

sammycaine said:


> Today mine would be . . . It is my turn! Got my :bfp:

Congrats! I got my :bfp: today too!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

dont think i can handle any more of this . . . . .


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have fantastic dreams of two pink lines and a big baby bump! then i wake up to one pink line and no baby in my belly!

(yes this dream made me POAS on CD8) :haha:


----------



## Scamp

8 Days until I can test :happydance: FX FX FX FX :dust: :dust:


----------



## SquirrelyBean

Is someone putting a penny in my glass everyday? yucky! Hope this is a good sign!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

if i dont ov by cd 18 im going to chuck the opks away and just relax for the rest of the month!


----------



## katiekittykat

Never in my wildest dreams thought 100 christmas tree decorations wouldn't be enough....Note to everyone thinking of buying an 8ft tree - GET LOADS OF DECORATIONS!


----------



## mr_random

I would like to shout it to the world that me and Mrs_random are officially TTC....Yes I know she told people she didnt want kids, but she changed her mind and it made me abso-fooking-lootley over the moon!!

Damn I wish I could tell people..lol


----------



## Faythe

My status would be:

'Is really hoping to get a BFP this month. Would be the best Xmas present in the world' :happydance:


----------



## lintu

wheres my :bfp: already


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hurry up Ovulation!!! :growlmad: :haha:

xxxx


----------



## brittbrat850

I wish my best friend would quit telling me to wrap up. Who's sex life is it? I believe it is mine and she can keep her nose out of my business :)

This is my month. I know it.
AF is due Dec 10.
:dust: to everyone!
And congrats to all the BFP's :dance:


----------



## Tanzibar83

just been introduced to this thread by katiekittykat :D

My status for today would read "Typical me, my hubby has been wanting us to try for a baby for over a year now, I finally agree with him but it's during a time when I had and still have irregular cycles - typical me!


----------



## plutosblue

Dear SIL - The next time you come to my house just to brag you're pregnant when you weren't even trying and not even say hello I will throw knives at you - Lots and lots of knives.

:rofl: Ahhh I feel better already!!!


----------



## katiekittykat

plutosblue said:


> Dear SIL - The next time you come to my house just to brag you're pregnant when you weren't even trying and not even say hello I will throw knives at you - Lots and lots of knives.
> 
> :rofl: Ahhh I feel better already!!!

'Like'


----------



## paula181

I cant wait for the day i find out i have a lil baby growing inside me, feeling him/her wribbling around. That will be one of the happiest days of my life! :) xx


----------



## lintu

katiekittykat said:


> plutosblue said:
> 
> 
> Dear SIL - The next time you come to my house just to brag you're pregnant when you weren't even trying and not even say hello I will throw knives at you - Lots and lots of knives.
> 
> :rofl: Ahhh I feel better already!!!
> 
> 'Like'Click to expand...

funnily enough i was just going to put the same thing :growlmad:


----------



## sparklymummy

Pregnancy test was negative


----------



## katiekittykat

sparklymummy said:


> Pregnancy test was negative

:hugs:


----------



## sparklymummy

I always want to put stuff on about trying for a baby or waiting to try for a baby. This is a great idea.

x


----------



## tinyfeetdream

Positive OPK today!! Eagerly awaiting the arrival of my OH so we can get jiggy with it!!


----------



## Damita

Urgh cycle 4 what a drag.. waiting for AF to bugger off so we can get down on it


----------



## lupinerainbow

Worried that my OPK is actually positive and it won't get quite as dark as control line .. 

xx


----------



## Loulou123

Ahhh I don't want to talk baby baby baby just because you got your bfp Im still trying I am happy for you but it's hard for me....much better x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

please please please please please please please please please please please - 10 days until testing lol - and even then that will be 10dpo lol!


----------



## emmalouise121

Gonna be a busy busy busy week ;) LOL xx


----------



## lintu

Why does everyone around me seem to be super fertile :cry:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i want my books to arrive now so i can fill my mind with something else!


----------



## Scamp

I really hope I do a test at the Drs tomorrow and get a + :dust:


----------



## hw82

Mine would say.... yes I do love kids and yes my best friends daughters are beautiful and yes I would like kids of my own, it's not from a lack of trying...


----------



## wishiwas

mine would be: cervical mucus is looking good today!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Mine would be..

After this cycle we would have been trying for a baby for three years. Please please please Santa dont let me get my period on christmas day! :( I have been a good girl this year! x


----------



## lupinerainbow

CP- Fertile position -Check!
Thinking positive OPK tonight- Check!
EWCM- Where the hell are you?

...


----------



## xMissxZoiex

lupinerainbow said:


> CP- Fertile position -Check!
> Thinking positive OPK tonight- Check!
> EWCM- Where the hell are you?
> 
> ...

Do you take EPO hun? x


----------



## lupinerainbow

xMissxZoiex said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> CP- Fertile position -Check!
> Thinking positive OPK tonight- Check!
> EWCM- Where the hell are you?
> 
> ...
> 
> Do you take EPO hun? xClick to expand...

No :shrug: should i then? i have got some i used to take for AF?
I am doing SMEP, folic acid, bbt (but forgot like a week :dohh:) OPK, CP, CM and i had soy CD2,3,4- 160mg CD 5,6- 200mg this cycle .. meant to be using preseed but it not turned up :dohh:

xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

lupinerainbow said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> CP- Fertile position -Check!
> Thinking positive OPK tonight- Check!
> EWCM- Where the hell are you?
> 
> ...
> 
> Do you take EPO hun? xClick to expand...
> 
> No :shrug: should i then? i have got some i used to take for AF?
> I am doing SMEP, folic acid, bbt (but forgot like a week :dohh:) OPK, CP, CM and i had soy CD2,3,4- 160mg CD 5,6- 200mg this cycle .. meant to be using preseed but it not turned up :dohh:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

EPO has been great for my cm! before i took it i didnt really have much CM but now i have loads TMI but sometimes it feels like i wet myself and i have to go wipe :haha:

I take 1000mg from CD1 - Ovulation x


----------



## lupinerainbow

EPO has been great for my cm! before i took it i didnt really have much CM but now i have loads TMI but sometimes it feels like i wet myself and i have to go wipe :haha:

I take 1000mg from CD1 - Ovulation x[/QUOTE]

Also been using mooncup :thumbup:
I will deffo try EPO next cycle also then thanks for letting me know about that been trying to find something that i can use to help with my CM that doesnt taste really disgusting! :hugs: Just found out i ov so i'm in TWW so happy! :happydance: I thought i was CD 18 with no + OPK!

xxxx


----------



## jowing

its great that ur preggers but i just miscarried! i dont want to hear how nautious, tired, or crappy u feel from being preggers! i would give anything to feel that right now. and btw quit chat requesting me to tell me the same stuff, i already read about it on ur status i dont want to go into detail. u r so inconsiderate for what i have gone through!


----------



## tonibzac

we are trying for a baby in 2weeks! eeeeeeeeekk!!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

jowing said:


> its great that ur preggers but i just miscarried! i dont want to hear how nautious, tired, or crappy u feel from being preggers! i would give anything to feel that right now. and btw quit chat requesting me to tell me the same stuff, i already read about it on ur status i dont want to go into detail. u r so inconsiderate for what i have gone through!

:hugs: :hugs: 

xxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

tonibzac said:


> we are trying for a baby in 2weeks! eeeeeeeeekk!!!

:happydance: Goodluck! 

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

xMissxZoiex said:


> I take 1000mg from CD1 - Ovulation x

1000mg!! Is that how much you have to take? I've been taking 1 x 100mg tablet every day!!


----------



## Bunnylicious

my right side is killing me but (-) OPK 
Stupid OPK.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

katiekittykat said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> I take 1000mg from CD1 - Ovulation x
> 
> 1000mg!! Is that how much you have to take? I've been taking 1 x 100mg tablet every day!!Click to expand...

Yeh i take 2 x 500mg tablets. 500mg didnt do anything for me, i didnt even know that you could get 100mg tabs lol.
I know that some ladies take 2000mg

xx


----------



## Bunnylicious

xMissxZoiex said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> I take 1000mg from CD1 - Ovulation x
> 
> 1000mg!! Is that how much you have to take? I've been taking 1 x 100mg tablet every day!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh i take 2 x 500mg tablets. 500mg didnt do anything for me, i didnt even know that you could get 100mg tabs lol.
> I know that some ladies take 2000mg
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Yeah, never seen 100 mg tabs
I've been taking 2x1000 mg for 2 months and I see no difference lol
I think i'll stop taking them after I finish the whole bottle
But it does help with PMS cramps though.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

yeh helps my pms too :) x


----------



## bethenasia

My sad status today would be:

I lost it. I started bleeding uncontrollably on Friday and the hospital told me I miscarried my long tried for baby. Sadness doesn't even begin to cover it.


----------



## Damita

bethenasia said:


> My sad status today would be:
> 
> I lost it. I started bleeding uncontrollably on Friday and the hospital told me I miscarried my long tried for baby. Sadness doesn't even begin to cover it.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wishiwas

so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## Damita

It's been 7 years since my miscarriage.. :cry:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh beth i am so sorry to hear that. i hope you are as ok as you can be darling.

lots of love and big hugs xkx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh ladies i just can not imagine the pain of a miscarriage i really cant, the thought of going through it just makes me so upset so to actually go through it i just couldnt imagine. i am so upset for anyone suffering a loss either recently or in the past.

xkx


----------



## Faythe

bethenasia said:


> My sad status today would be:
> 
> I lost it. I started bleeding uncontrollably on Friday and the hospital told me I miscarried my long tried for baby. Sadness doesn't even begin to cover it.

Oh hon. I cannot even begin to imagine how you must be feeling. Drop me a PM if you want to talk xx


----------



## BrainsBeauty

I'm so ready to be a Mom!!! I don't understand why God has me waiting so long... What am I missing? What do I need to experience before He will send me a miracle. I'm a good person, finished college, married, and trying to live life by the word. I just want a healthy baby desperately...:cry:


----------



## missmayhem

wonder if theres a magic potion can get you preggers instantly?


----------



## Scamp

One hour, please can they tell me the preg tests were wrong and I am pregnant
x


----------



## Scamp

bethenasia said:


> My sad status today would be:
> 
> I lost it. I started bleeding uncontrollably on Friday and the hospital told me I miscarried my long tried for baby. Sadness doesn't even begin to cover it.

So sorry hun :hugs::hugs:
x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I Peeked early on CD16 :happydance: :happydance: but i do have a cold :(


----------



## future_numan

bethenasia said:


> My sad status today would be:
> 
> I lost it. I started bleeding uncontrollably on Friday and the hospital told me I miscarried my long tried for baby. Sadness doesn't even begin to cover it.

:cry::hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I lost my first ever bean Christmas Day 2002....please oh please don't let AF get me on Christmas Day 2010....my hubby is getting deployed in March 2011 and I really really want my baby before he has to go. I go to the NEW doctor on Monday to see what we can do to help it along....but I really need support....I don't think I could ever go another 8 months in this TTC game...its really draining me emotionally and physically :( I wanna be happy thats all...is it too much to ask for?


----------



## katiekittykat

How can I be fertile on cd10?!?!? Why can't I just have a normal cycle?!?!?


----------



## janeybaby

Grrrr how insensitive was that!! Sending a christmas card signed from you all and "bump" when you know all about our TTC problems :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

please please please let this be our month!

i have the perfect way of telling dh on christmas day! i really really do!

please please please please please

i do not want to go onto cycle 10! please let these cramps i have been having be a good sign! please


----------



## pollywolly123

This is an addictive thread!

My FB status would be

"I dont care if i'm your bridesmaid in 6 months, i'm ttc so quit telling me i better not get pregnant!!!


----------



## lilpinkkitty

mine would be arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!! hurry up tomorrow so i can see if i get my BFP!!!


----------



## carla.louise

I want to be pregnant. NOW!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Please give me my bfp! Pretty please! I don't want another cycle! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

xxxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I am really ill :( going to bed in a min. But on the plus side i have just bought 2 frer pregnancy tests from ebay for £2.20 YAY lol maybe its a sign :haha: i wish! :)


----------



## brightneebee

its not fair that my sister doesn't even have a stable life or a job, and she didn't even try! She looked a picture of sperm and got pregnant! I do the right thing when I was out of high school, did bcpills, did depo - and what do I get?! I get a scarred ass uterus with the impossibility that I will ever concieve! I love my nephew to death, but I just feel it should have been me!
but I still have to test in the next couple of days to be sure - I am hoping it is finally my time!
it's just not fair


----------



## MissSazra

Today's status would read:

Who'd have thought you could be so excited at seeing a little digital smiley face!


----------



## Reilley

Todays status: Another friend is pregnant:baby: and this SUCKS SUCKS SUCK, still happy for her but it SUCKS SUCKS SUCKS!!!!:cry:


----------



## lupinerainbow

12-15 days till testing :happydance: 

OR 5- 10 days till AF :(

We will see! Please don't let me make it 2years of trying! 

We need a BFP this cycle! Please let me give OH best Xmas/Birthday present i ever could!

xxxxx


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Please please hurry up Ov, where are you, do you know it's CD28!!!??


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

please please let what i think i saw in fact be what i think i saw meaning that a special bean is getting comfortable please please please please please ( x infinity! )


----------



## katiekittykat

Why oh why do I put myself through OPK anxiety?


----------



## janeybaby

i'm 10dpo and getting mixed signals, I just don't know how its going to go. plz plz let me see those 2 pink lines very very soon!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hey janey we are almost the same i am 9 dpo today so just a day behind! going to be testing tomorrow lol (also my maiden name is watkins and noticed on another thread thats your name! snap!) 

i dont know what is going to happen this month, i had a really really good sign today that things may be looking good but i dont feel any different to any other month!

good luck hun!


----------



## Faythe

I already put this on my facebook:

Yes we all know you're pregnant but do we need it rammed in our faces every fecking day. Jeez, just lay off or you're going to be in the bin of deleted friends.

Honestly she's driving me nuts. This is the 'friend' who's added me just to gloat :dohh:


----------



## mizz_jazzie

IS......waiting for my little bubba to be!! hurry up cz mummy cant wait to meet you!! xx <3


----------



## samantharandi

ENOUGH WITH THE BABYBUMPS!! :(:(
thats what id say lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Would really love this stupid Laryngitus to piss the foook offf now. Im 5dpo and im hoping that being ill has allowed a beany to get implanted :D


----------



## emmalouise121

this week is dragging sooooo badly :sleep:


----------



## missmayhem

is feeling nausea and wishes it was due to a BFP, but i don't think i've ovulated so thats not that possible is it???


----------



## ToxicFox92

i'm miserable.


----------



## katiekittykat

ToxicFox92 said:


> i'm miserable.

Hope you're OK :hugs: We've missed you xx


----------



## emmalouise121

ToxicFox92 said:


> i'm miserable.

Hope you're okay babe :hugs: xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

i've completely lost track of my body since i've not had my pc to chart. given up on ttc. i just can't be bothered with it anymore :cry:


----------



## emmalouise121

dont give up :hugs: just start again and maybe just take a more relaxed approach for a while xx


----------



## Fiorucci88

ToxicFox92 said:


> i've completely lost track of my body since i've not had my pc to chart. given up on ttc. i just can't be bothered with it anymore :cry:

oh honey :hugs: 
i know exactly how you feel. you just feel the greatest sadness and dispair at times while TTC, but dont give up :)

Sometimes you gotta just BD like you used to before you starting trying, and forget about everything else :flower:

:dust:


----------



## lintu

I got my first second line on an OPK in 12 mths, :dance: now if I could just get DH off bloody world of Warcraft


----------



## emmalouise121

lintu said:


> I got my first second line on an OPK in 12 mths, :dance: now if I could just get DH off bloody world of Warcraft

Mine is obsessed too :dohh:


----------



## bethenasia

My would be status is:

How come people I've never met (only online) are so much nicer and more caring than people I've known my entire life?


----------



## Faythe

bethenasia said:


> My would be status is:
> 
> How come people I've never met (only online) are so much nicer and more caring than people I've known my entire life?


Just the way it is hunny.

I've made friends online and then gone on to meet them in real life and I am lucky to have them compared to some of my friends i've know since I was a kid. Sods law eh?

Mine today would be:

Boxing day testing. I bet the days are going to drag.


----------



## missmayhem

why is it we wish our life away while TTC to get that BFP, surely we should cherish each moment, take time to love with all our hearts.


----------



## Hope_faith

So whens it gonna be my turn...?
I have a job, my husband has a job, we are both healthy & we would love to have a child of our own, yes i love all 3 of my god children, but their not mine :-(
How many more times can i cope with seeing YEAH IM PREGNANT! :-( 

So sad.


----------



## wantingagirl

'Please stop announcing your pregnancys on here please unless you are a bnb girlie hehe....... stop rubbing it in my face. Give me my BFP now!!!! I dont need to know how many months minutes days and seconds til your baby comes grrrrrr'


----------



## wantingagirl

Faythe said:


> bethenasia said:
> 
> 
> My would be status is:
> 
> How come people I've never met (only online) are so much nicer and more caring than people I've known my entire life?
> 
> 
> Just the way it is hunny.
> 
> I've made friends online and then gone on to meet them in real life and I am lucky to have them compared to some of my friends i've know since I was a kid. Sods law eh?
> 
> Mine today would be:
> 
> Boxing day testing. I bet the days are going to drag.Click to expand...

Funny isnt it I have bestie friends on here that I have on FB and mob numbers, emails and my sodding friends I see not very often dont care lol..... I guess we are all going through the same thing and understand what its like so we dont rub it in peoples faces and are always here for each other cos we know what it feels like xxx


----------



## lintu

Whoo hoo my second OPK, darker than the last. They are like buses, wait for ages them two come along :dance:


----------



## lupinerainbow

:cry: CD1... Again 



xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

lupinerainbow said:


> :cry: CD1... Again
> 
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

:hugs:


Mine would be - i cant wait to test in the morning @ 9dpo :haha: i really wish i wasnt a POASA!


----------



## missmayhem

today mine would be

is this abdo pain ovulaton??? time to drag the OH to bed


----------



## missmayhem

need to pee need to pee need to pee need to pee need to pee need to pee


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I couldnt acctually be pregnant, Could I?


----------



## missmayhem

xMissxZoiex said:


> I couldnt acctually be pregnant, Could I?

"likes" i think you just could :flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

missmayhem said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> I couldnt acctually be pregnant, Could I?
> 
> "likes" i think you just could :flower:Click to expand...

I Hope so! :happydance:


----------



## lintu

Is going to kill my MIL, how can anyone be so evil and cruel :cry:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

lintu said:


> Is going to kill my MIL, how can anyone be so evil and cruel :cry:

Whats wrong hun, what has she said :hugs: MILs can be really horrible :growlmad:


----------



## missmayhem

lintu said:


> Is going to kill my MIL, how can anyone be so evil and cruel :cry:

has someone stole her mode of transport, swear i just seen a chav running aorund with a broom


----------



## ashley1723

I wish all of my preggo/mommy friends and family would stop complaining!:trouble: I'd take your morning sickness with a smile!:sick::yipee::happydance: I'd gladly stay up with your screaming fussy baby! You don't know how freaking lucky you are! :nope::cry:

Ahh, much better now, thanks for letting me get that out! Better here than there! :flower:


----------



## lintu

xMissxZoiex said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> Is going to kill my MIL, how can anyone be so evil and cruel :cry:
> 
> Whats wrong hun, what has she said :hugs: MILs can be really horrible :growlmad:Click to expand...

She knows everything DH and I are going thro TTC 12 cycles, my SIL announced the other week she was 5 wks and asked DH to be godfather! And tonight MIL gave me SIL "spare" HPT cos she doesn't need it, WTF


----------



## Damita

awww one born at Christmas is soo cute :cry: I want one


----------



## victorial8

excited and nervous about tomorrow to see if my lines may have gotten a bit darker!!!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

victorial8 said:


> excited and nervous about tomorrow to see if my lines may have gotten a bit darker!!!!

Ooo i do hope so how great would it be a bfp on xmas day! Good luck- let us know how you get on :thumbup:

xxxxx


----------



## victorial8

lupinerainbow said:


> victorial8 said:
> 
> 
> excited and nervous about tomorrow to see if my lines may have gotten a bit darker!!!!
> 
> Ooo i do hope so how great would it be a bfp on xmas day! Good luck- let us know how you get on :thumbup:
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

Got the exact same lines today, just gonna have to keep on testing to see :) :) :)

FANTASTIC CHRISTMAS PRESENT, starting to sink in after 3 faint positives..........


----------



## babydustcass

ooo congrats! Really hope they keep coming an darker for you! What a wonderful xmas pressie!!!


----------



## Scamp

I don't want to take a break :cry::cry: Why couldn't my baby stick :cry:


----------



## MoonMelody

Oh, I'm so sorry, Scamp. :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs: scamp xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## girlnboots

"wishes we could have given our parents the good news today...we were going to frame a picture of baby feet that say "we're expanding our home by 2 feet" and wrap it up and put it under the tree. Merry Freakin' Christmas. RIP, bean."


----------



## Scamp

:hugs: Thanks 
xx


----------



## Tina Bee

I'm not afraid to post my mind on facebook especially when it comes to TTC. If I didn't post updates about my struggles I'd be insane. It's kind of irritating when the little girls on my facebook with babies comment on my statuses and ask me if I'm pregnant, but telling them no isn't hard. Soul crushing maybe, but not hard, lol. 

I even post pictures of my positive ovulation tests. I just don't care. People can think what ever they want about what I'm going through, but in the end its my struggle not theirs. Why should I limit myself because of their ignorance? No one gets ahead that way so to all you ladies out there you shouldn't be afraid to post your true feelings on FB.


----------



## Faythe

AF still hasn't come. Perhaps I should go and buy a test :wacko:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:yipee: buy a test! x


----------



## Faythe

babyhopes2010 said:


> :yipee: buy a test! x

I am going to :D But i'll test tomorrow morning with FMU just to be safe :blush::blush: 

Hopefully this isn't my body playing silly buggers! As I am usually like clockwork :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

Ohh GL hun. Hope you get a bfp
xx


----------



## katiekittykat

If I don't get a positive OPK soon I'm gonna flip out! :wacko: Could not be more sick of POAS...


----------



## court.

I'm tired of all the young kids getting pregnant and by young I mean 15-17 :( I'm so ready to be a mommy and it just wont seem to happen for me. It's so unfair that young kids, drug addicts, or partiers seem to be able to get pregnant so easily and they don't even want to have a baby.

Anyone else feeling the same?


----------



## emmalouise121

AF due yesterday, no sign of her coming.. Neg test yesterday :(


----------



## Faythe

Scamp said:


> Ohh GL hun. Hope you get a bfp
> xx

Thanks chickie. Still no sign of AF and no signs that she will either. I got a FRER test today as there were only CB (which tend to give the most false positives) so will test with FMU. 

xx


----------



## lintu

all my signs are looking good xxxx i hope i get my :bfp: for new year xxx


----------



## Beaney192

:witch: got me this month, never mind looking forward to lots of :sex: next month and hopeful for my :bfp:!!!


----------



## Scamp

Sorry hun. GL for next cycle
x


----------



## Faythe

Bleugh, BFN this morning and AF is still AWOL. Does my body like to wind me up :cry:


----------



## emmalouise121

Faythe said:


> Bleugh, BFN this morning and AF is still AWOL. Does my body like to wind me up :cry:

Me too hun, how many days late are you? xx


----------



## Faythe

emmalouise121 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Bleugh, BFN this morning and AF is still AWOL. Does my body like to wind me up :cry:
> 
> Me too hun, how many days late are you? xxClick to expand...

Only by 1 day - but I don't even feel like AF is coming :wacko: xx


----------



## emmalouise121

Faythe said:


> emmalouise121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Bleugh, BFN this morning and AF is still AWOL. Does my body like to wind me up :cry:
> 
> Me too hun, how many days late are you? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Only by 1 day - but I don't even feel like AF is coming :wacko: xxClick to expand...

Ohh, I was due on Christmas Day. Did a test Christmas morning and BFN. Going to test again on Tuesday or maybe Wednesday. So fingers crossed for us both. The only thing im getting is the odd sharp pain in my tummy, and its really tender at my lower abdomen, but has been for about a week :wacko: the things our bodies do to drive us insane! Fingers crossed for us hun xx


----------



## Faythe

emmalouise121 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emmalouise121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Bleugh, BFN this morning and AF is still AWOL. Does my body like to wind me up :cry:
> 
> Me too hun, how many days late are you? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Only by 1 day - but I don't even feel like AF is coming :wacko: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ohh, I was due on Christmas Day. Did a test Christmas morning and BFN. Going to test again on Tuesday or maybe Wednesday. So fingers crossed for us both. The only thing im getting is the odd sharp pain in my tummy, and its really tender at my lower abdomen, but has been for about a week :wacko: the things our bodies do to drive us insane! Fingers crossed for us hun xxClick to expand...

I've had the same sharp pains too. How odd! I think AF is well on her way as I had some spotting earlier. Oh well, better late than going completely AWOL for the wrong reasons! Atleast I can start using my CBFM and track my cycle alot better.

What tests have you used hunny?

I know - think Mother Nature likes to tease us sometimes, eh? xx


----------



## emmalouise121

Aww. Is a lot of spotting? Im not getting my hopes up too much as this is only my 3rd cycle without implanon. 

The tests were really cheap and from home bargains :haha: so not sure if they work just as well. Gonna buy a CB on tuesday or a FRER. But may have to wait till wednesday to use FMU.. im so nervous xx


----------



## Faythe

emmalouise121 said:


> Aww. Is a lot of spotting? Im not getting my hopes up too much as this is only my 3rd cycle without implanon.
> 
> The tests were really cheap and from home bargains :haha: so not sure if they work just as well. Gonna buy a CB on tuesday or a FRER. But may have to wait till wednesday to use FMU.. im so nervous xx

No, it was a little bit of spotting but it's been and gone. How odd :wacko: and now my cramps have gone too. Eugh what's going on with my goddamn body :cry:

Use FRER hunny, they're much more accurate and more sensitive xx


----------



## katiekittykat

This is my actual Facebook status today...

I might have to wait. I'll never give up. I guess its half timing and the other half's luck. Wherever you are, whenever its right, you'll come out of nowhere and into my life.


----------



## dragonhawk

Oh I like that KatieKittyKat.... :)

What I want to put on this morning....

I know it's only been 9 months since we started NTNP, but I would really like to get a :bfp: for the new year.


----------



## mum2beagain

cd4 hurry up eggy were waiting on u lol


----------



## bebedee

Yes I know I never come out partying anymore, but frankly you're all boring and immature and I'd rather have a baby!

:haha:


----------



## dragonhawk

Bebedee.... That was one of the reasons that we're not doing what we normally do for New Year, to see in 2011. 

Happy New Year.


----------



## katiekittykat

Just as an aside....if anyone would like to add me on Facebook it's Katie Clark and it's the same photo as my avatar on here xx


----------



## Damita

Waiting to test.. urgh 10 days feels like forever!


----------



## cajunbabe

How about : wishes my husband stupid job would stop interfering with our baby making!


----------



## katiekittykat

cajunbabe said:


> How about : wishes my husband stupid job would stop interfering with our baby making!

Like


----------



## emmalouise121

5 days late.. doctors in the morning. already had 2 bits of good news and they say it comes in threes. OHs starsign says 'get up extra early in the morning as tomorrow is a very big day for you' :haha: fingers crossed


----------



## Faythe

Mine would be:

Dear Body, make your mind up please. 2 BFN's and 4 days late.... eugh :wacko:


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Really hoping that BFP doesn't take too long to happen


----------



## cajunbabe

katiekittykat said:


> cajunbabe said:
> 
> 
> How about : wishes my husband stupid job would stop interfering with our baby making!
> 
> LikeClick to expand...

Lol... alright all we need is a like button and we can be like facebook!!! Is there a like icon or something, lol!!! :thumbup:


----------



## girlnboots

Agreed!


----------



## loveylove

Its my birthday today- I'm 25... by the time I'm 26 I want to either be pregnant or have a baby in my arms :flower:


----------



## victorial8

Still gutted that my little bean didnt stick. Sick of smiling at work as though nothing has happened and I DONT WANT TO SPEAK ABOUT HOW HAPPY EVERYONE IS THAT MY COLLEGUE IS PREGNANT!!!!


----------



## emmalouise121

loveylove said:


> Its my birthday today- I'm 25... by the time I'm 26 I want to either be pregnant or have a baby in my arms :flower:

happy birthday hun, hope you've had an amazing day :) xx


----------



## lisalou31

Wishes she could forget that she should be 33 weeks now and not ttc again :( :(


----------



## lisalou31

victorial8 said:


> Still gutted that my little bean didnt stick. Sick of smiling at work as though nothing has happened and I DONT WANT TO SPEAK ABOUT HOW HAPPY EVERYONE IS THAT MY COLLEGUE IS PREGNANT!!!!

I know how you feel :hugs:


----------



## bebedee

victorial8 said:


> Still gutted that my little bean didnt stick. Sick of smiling at work as though nothing has happened and I DONT WANT TO SPEAK ABOUT HOW HAPPY EVERYONE IS THAT MY COLLEGUE IS PREGNANT!!!!

I know exactly how this feels :hugs::hugs::hugs: babydust to you:dust:


----------



## emsieb

Well done, we know you're pregnant/have a new baby, but please stop posting about it every 5 seconds

OR

yes I am broody, and my son is and and does need a sibling, but we're TTC I just don't want you lot to know about it!


----------



## Chloe's mum02

I'm sick of waiting for it to be my turn :(


----------



## bumpdreams

(Just to fill you girls in with the back story) To my ex's wife... I dated him for 2 years and 6 months... He cheated on me from Oct to Feb when he finally broke up with me. I had no idea about it since he had lived in TN, he moved there right after we graduated high school in June '05 I went to see him once in Aug. The girl that he cheated on me with got pregnant in '07 and they got married in '09, she is now pregnant again and she had the nerve to post on Facebook that she nor he wanted or want the child that she is now carrying and if there is anyone out there who cannot have a child and wants one just let me know. This made me so mad, she wrote me and told me that I was just mad that I wasn't with him anymore and that I wasn't having his child to that I was mad about that too. But when we were together we were in high school and I was on birth control, I didn't want a child back then. She logs onto his email and writes me mean messages all of the time, and he writes me telling me that he wishes that he could go back and change everything that he has done, and that he wishes that he could be with me again. My status to her would be, "How dare you write for the whole world to see that you don't want the child that you are currently carrying! Shame on you! You should be happy about having another child!" I feel better now sorry it was so long! Baby Dust to all of us and hopefully we get our BFPs soon!!!!!!!!!! That would be a very nice New Year's celebration!!!!!


----------



## emmalouise121

Doctors in 50 mins.. 6 days late.. my stomach is in knots..


----------



## dragonhawk

Good luck EmmaLouise....


----------



## mum2beagain

good luck at the drs hun x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Only 6 more days till i ovulate!! :happydance:


----------



## dragonhawk

Nails painted, bring on the non-alcoholic celebrations!!!!


----------



## toffee87

Why do chavs get pregnant so bloody easily, only to produce an even worse generation!


----------



## Scamp

I think I'm ovulating so 2 more weeks until we can start a new cycle, this break is going quite fast
x


----------



## katiekittykat

Why are my cycles getting longer :cry:


----------



## emmalouise121

katiekittykat said:


> Why are my cycles getting longer :cry:

Mine too hun. Im on cd38 today :wacko: xx


----------



## katiekittykat

emmalouise121 said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> Why are my cycles getting longer :cry:
> 
> Mine too hun. Im on cd38 today :wacko: xxClick to expand...

Boo hiss for long cycles :hugs: I'm on cd31 and haven't ov yet. :cry:


----------



## MoonLove

emmalouise121 said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> Why are my cycles getting longer :cry:
> 
> Mine too hun. Im on cd38 today :wacko: xxClick to expand...

Did you see the doc this morning? How did it go? :flower: x


----------



## cajunbabe

ahhhhh... another one of my friends is pregnant!! seriously!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that's it, i am quitting facebook.


----------



## lisalou31

Wow im horny must be getting close to ovulating...Come here big boy lets make that baby


----------



## Faythe

Mine tonight would be:

Cruel cruel body. CD33, no AF and 2 BFN's. Plus I got out this eve and have 2 tia maria's and coke and it gives me the worst stomach ever so now I'm at home. Bleugh! :cry:


----------



## loveylove

Just got home from work (11pm uk time) to spend the last hour of 2010 with OH who is completely wasted (drunk) on sofa. Happy new yr :(

Sorry not baby related I know.


----------



## emmalouise121

gem_x said:


> emmalouise121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> Why are my cycles getting longer :cry:
> 
> Mine too hun. Im on cd38 today :wacko: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Did you see the doc this morning? How did it go? :flower: xClick to expand...

Hi hun, thanks for asking :hugs:
Test was negative at docs but she said its still early :S and that theyy'll do more tests when im 2 weeks late.. Just a waiting game now im afraid xx


----------



## MoonLove

Happy new year all! :happydance:

May 2011 bring you happiness & lots of baby joy! I wish you all the best :thumbup: x


----------



## lisalou31

loveylove said:


> Just got home from work (11pm uk time) to spend the last hour of 2010 with OH who is completely wasted (drunk) on sofa. Happy new yr :(
> 
> Sorry not baby related I know.

Join the club hun :( :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

lisalou31 said:


> loveylove said:
> 
> 
> Just got home from work (11pm uk time) to spend the last hour of 2010 with OH who is completely wasted (drunk) on sofa. Happy new yr :(
> 
> Sorry not baby related I know.
> 
> Join the club hun :( :hugs:Click to expand...

Can I join too :(


----------



## emmalouise121

katiekittykat said:


> lisalou31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveylove said:
> 
> 
> Just got home from work (11pm uk time) to spend the last hour of 2010 with OH who is completely wasted (drunk) on sofa. Happy new yr :(
> 
> Sorry not baby related I know.
> 
> Join the club hun :( :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join too :(Click to expand...

And me? OH was drunk last night.. :(


----------



## loveylove

emmalouise121 said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisalou31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveylove said:
> 
> 
> Just got home from work (11pm uk time) to spend the last hour of 2010 with OH who is completely wasted (drunk) on sofa. Happy new yr :(
> 
> Sorry not baby related I know.
> 
> Join the club hun :( :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join too :(Click to expand...
> 
> And me? OH was drunk last night.. :(Click to expand...

OH is well and truly hanging in pieces this morning! He wants sympathy but I'm not dishing any out lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

ALL OF THIS CHARTING OPKS TEMPING CM ETC ETC,I HAVE MY CD21 TEST AND HAVENT BLOODY OVULATED!!!:hissy::hissy:


----------



## Faythe

Nearly a week late, and OH is going to try find somewhere open today so I can get a test. Fingers crossed :blush:


----------



## loveylove

Faythe said:


> Nearly a week late, and OH is going to try find somewhere open today so I can get a test. Fingers crossed :blush:

I ventured out today and the only thing I could find open was a co-op.. had a loo roll emergency.. Good Luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Faythe

I'm not holding my breath lol, but thanks xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

faythe i love that quote :)


----------



## Faythe

babyhopes2010 said:


> faythe i love that quote :)

It's lovely isn't it :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Faythe said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> faythe i love that quote :)
> 
> It's lovely isn't it :hugs:Click to expand...

im getting that tatoo'd lol


----------



## Faythe

Ooo where you having it done?

I've got a tattoo on my leg that says "Never regret something that once made you smile"


----------



## loveylove

Faythe said:


> Ooo where you having it done?
> 
> I've got a tattoo on my leg that says "Never regret something that once made you smile"

Aww that's a good one! So true, life's too short! I don't have any tattoos just a few piercings!


----------



## Faythe

loveylove said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Ooo where you having it done?
> 
> I've got a tattoo on my leg that says "Never regret something that once made you smile"
> 
> Aww that's a good one! So true, life's too short! I don't have any tattoos just a few piercings!Click to expand...

Yup, life is too short to worry about the past and what you can't change :hugs:

I used to have quite a few piercings, but took them all out. I had navel, nipple, lip, labret, tongue, nose, tragus (both) 4 in each lobe, scaffold and my nape. 

Got quite a few tattoos aswell :blush:


----------



## loveylove

Faythe said:


> loveylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Ooo where you having it done?
> 
> I've got a tattoo on my leg that says "Never regret something that once made you smile"
> 
> Aww that's a good one! So true, life's too short! I don't have any tattoos just a few piercings!Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, life is too short to worry about the past and what you can't change :hugs:
> 
> I used to have quite a few piercings, but took them all out. I had navel, nipple, lip, labret, tongue, nose, tragus (both) 4 in each lobe, scaffold and my nape.
> 
> Got quite a few tattoos aswell :blush:Click to expand...

Wow! I have navel and tongue but I fully intend on removing the navel piercing when/if I get pregnant, I dread to think of the stretching :wacko:

I'm too indecisive for a tattoo.. I think I would change my mind a million times before the needle touched my skin :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

im getting a tatoo on my foot saying

'a journey of a thousand miles must begin with a single step'

It will symbolise my long ttc journey :)
and hopefully one day when they say what does that mean i can tell them it meant i had to walk a lot of steps to be your mummy :hugs:


----------



## Faythe

loveylove said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Ooo where you having it done?
> 
> I've got a tattoo on my leg that says "Never regret something that once made you smile"
> 
> Aww that's a good one! So true, life's too short! I don't have any tattoos just a few piercings!Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, life is too short to worry about the past and what you can't change :hugs:
> 
> I used to have quite a few piercings, but took them all out. I had navel, nipple, lip, labret, tongue, nose, tragus (both) 4 in each lobe, scaffold and my nape.
> 
> Got quite a few tattoos aswell :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! I have navel and tongue but I fully intend on removing the navel piercing when/if I get pregnant, I dread to think of the stretching :wacko:
> 
> I'm too indecisive for a tattoo.. I think I would change my mind a million times before the needle touched my skin :haha:Click to expand...

I used to be a human pin cushion :haha:

I always used to get people telling me I'd regret my tattoos, but I really don't. There's one I wish I had thought about before jumping into it, but it's there now and I do love it. Just wish it were a little smaller :haha:


----------



## lisalou31

Tonight Matthew i want to be....Pregnant


----------



## Beaney192

wishing her mother had not called her to say hurry up and get pregnant your cousin is trying and i want you to beat them....cheers mum nothing like a bit of pressure!!!


----------



## Reilley

Beaney192 said:


> wishing her mother had not called her to say hurry up and get pregnant your cousin is trying and i want you to beat them....cheers mum nothing like a bit of pressure!!!



nice!:cry: Could have been my family! :shrug:


----------



## dragonhawk

Come on now... Let 2011 be the year that I become a Mummy and by husbsand and soulmate becomes a Daddy


----------



## Jess812

'God you really piss me off! :growlmad: Stop going out on the piss every weekend, stop letting 27 year olds chat up your 15 year old (single mum) sister!! stop wasting money on #looking hot# btw your not! an be a proper mother to your child!! Get your priorities right for a change!'


gosh my so called cousin really annoys me. She is behind in rent by 8 weeks, and other bills. Gets a crisis loan from job seekers and spends it on clothes and at pub!!! Dumps her child on who she can, an rather get hair extensions costing over £200 than buying things for her little boy. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: sorry rant over. Cant really post on FB,


----------



## victorial8

My OH currently so drunk he is fast asleep in the hall at the top of the stairs. So much for us BDing every other day throughout my cycle. DICK!!!!! (Sorry, slight rant there)


----------



## Scamp

Getting fed up with waiting to ttc again. I want my baby before I get married


----------



## Faythe

CD35, woah longest cycle for me ever :shrug:


----------



## toffee87

Even bloody carmel on hollyoaks has a baby! What is going on in the world!


----------



## emmalouise121

CD40.. If its the horrible witch playing games, ill be so angry with her!


----------



## Reilley

SHUT UP....don´t tell me we just have to live with the fact that we cannot get pregnant and that we should spent the money _(what money??) _on a house ore something. That would be a wise choise. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH:growlmad:


----------



## toffee87

If she is pregnant AGAIN, then there is no justice in the world.


----------



## katiekittykat

victorial8 said:


> My OH currently so drunk he is fast asleep in the hall at the top of the stairs. So much for us BDing every other day throughout my cycle. DICK!!!!! (Sorry, slight rant there)

Me too!!


----------



## Faythe

CD36, hmmmmm please sort yourself out body :cry:


----------



## katiekittykat

Faythe said:


> CD36, hmmmmm please sort yourself out body :cry:

I'm on cd34 Faythe...and not ov yet :nope:


----------



## Periwinkle

Stop asking me when we're going to have a baby :/


----------



## Faythe

Well finally, AF has arrived. That was a 36 day cycle, how odd!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Faythe said:


> Well finally, AF has arrived. That was a 36 day cycle, how odd!

:hugs:


----------



## Scamp

I feel so sick but I'm not pregnant, so frustrated.


----------



## Scamp

Faythe said:


> Well finally, AF has arrived. That was a 36 day cycle, how odd!

:hugs:
x


----------



## Chloe's mum02

OMG Can't believe my baby is 9 today and we still haven't managed to give her a little brother or sister :nope:


----------



## pookied

What is it with all these women complaining about being pregnant on facebook :'( do they even realise how luck they are  

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/qmZP.png[/url]

https://davf.daisypath.com/QbRl.png[/ur

Mia angel spell cast - 28/11/2010
Diagnosed with PCOS 2010


----------



## MoonLove

pookied said:



> What is it with all these women complaining about being pregnant on facebook :'( do they even realise how luck they are

It frustrates me to hear people complaining about how 'hard' it is to be pregnant. You mention morning sickness to people and they're like 'OMG that sounds awful poor you' - No, actually i wouldn't swap it for the world, i'm quite happy actually, i've been blessed why would i whinge about it? :dohh: xx


----------



## slb80

I am ment to be happy for you but all I can do is cry, I am sorry sis I do love you but my heart is breaking right now x


----------



## bethany26

Please STOP asking me when we are going to have a baby! I have to hold back the tears as I come up with some lie that we are waiting or too busy... I hate feeling like I'm broken...


----------



## MoonLove

bethany26 said:


> Please STOP asking me when we are going to have a baby! I have to hold back the tears as I come up with some lie that we are waiting or too busy... I hate feeling like I'm broken...

:hugs:xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

gem_x said:


> bethany26 said:
> 
> 
> Please STOP asking me when we are going to have a baby! I have to hold back the tears as I come up with some lie that we are waiting or too busy... I hate feeling like I'm broken...
> 
> :hugs:xxxClick to expand...

:hugs:i feel the same:dohh:
I say me have kids then laugh but in my heart it kills me everytime i have to say it :(


----------



## girlnboots

bethany26 said:


> Please STOP asking me when we are going to have a baby! I have to hold back the tears as I come up with some lie that we are waiting or too busy... I hate feeling like I'm broken...

I know! Me too! We've been getting that since we got married...and we've been trying since BEFORE then. It sucks. Why is it any of their business?


----------



## victorial8

"feel so upset still after losing our little bean and it breaks my heart to see my OH down about it too"


----------



## bw9522

wish af would behave itself just as i think i have it sussed it messes up again


----------



## muffin1

cant believe it has been 6 years since i lost our ickle bean :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

omg omg omg :wohoo:
https://img441.imageshack.us/img441/5660/jancb.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## katiekittykat

babyhopes2010 said:


> omg omg omg :wohoo:
> https://img441.imageshack.us/img441/5660/jancb.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

:headspin:


----------



## dragonhawk

is taking a step back from the whole idea of becoming a mummy. Maybe Nature is trying to tell me something....


----------



## DMG83

"Tried preseed last night, and boy does it make things easier! Get in my belly little bean!!!" lol


----------



## lupinerainbow

Feeling very optimistic this cycle come on little egg please implant yourself! 

xxxx


----------



## DMG83

Really need to pee but can't because i'm at work and need to take an OPK when I get home so saving it up!!! Aaaaggghhhh!!! lol


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Would really like the back aches & nusea to stop and don't come back until i'm pregnant - it's just teasing!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have everything crossed that i get pregnant this cycle then i can show my stupid brothers girlfriend how your suppose to treat your unborn baby!


----------



## Scamp

Please hurry :witch: I'm ready to start trying again
x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Dear Witch, Please don't come back for the next 9 months and ensure i have a little baby tucked in my uterus i will be eternally greatful :hugs: A BFP on 20th will be fantastic:thumbup: Thanks, Lupine.


----------



## Broody1976

I want a baby... and I don't care that I want to stamp my feet and cry whenever I see a bump or a pushchair or even a baby outfit.


----------



## cherylbeth

just wants a baby boy .....


----------



## kit603

Wishes that all the pregnant women would stop complaining about their symptoms on FB... i'd give anything to be in your position!


----------



## Scamp

kit603 said:


> Wishes that all the pregnant women would stop complaining about their symptoms on FB... i'd give anything to be in your position!

:thumbup:


----------



## KiraLeigh

is sick of seeing pregnant women on facebook! Why is it that the close circle of friends I had in school are now all pregnant and not me!


----------



## emmalouise121

KiraLeigh said:


> is sick of seeing pregnant women on facebook! Why is it that the close circle of friends I had in school are now all pregnant and not me!

exactly the same hun, know how you feel :( it'll be our turn soon enough :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

KiraLeigh said:


> is sick of seeing pregnant women on facebook! Why is it that the close circle of friends I had in school are now all pregnant and not me!

EVEN VICTORIA BECKHAMS feckin PREGNANT :hissy:


----------



## Reilley

Same thing here, I just added a friend from schooland her photo is her with her babybelly!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wacko::cry:


----------



## kit603

babyhopes2010 said:


> KiraLeigh said:
> 
> 
> is sick of seeing pregnant women on facebook! Why is it that the close circle of friends I had in school are now all pregnant and not me!
> 
> EVEN VICTORIA BECKHAMS feckin PREGNANT :hissy:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Fiorucci88

babyhopes2010 said:


> KiraLeigh said:
> 
> 
> is sick of seeing pregnant women on facebook! Why is it that the close circle of friends I had in school are now all pregnant and not me!
> 
> EVEN VICTORIA BECKHAMS feckin PREGNANT :hissy:Click to expand...

God she sucks tho, hahahahahahaha. Im surprised she could even get prego 4 times now, I mean she must weigh like 50lbs:haha:


----------



## doodles999

...didn't cancel all birthday celebrations because she's upset about turning 30, but because she doesn't want to hang out with all of her pregnant friends.


----------



## ancl

We are TTC and I wish I could tell everyone but I cant til I know we are pregnant:)


----------



## emmalouise121

oops.. we broke the bed.. :blush:


----------



## emmalouise121

doodles999 said:


> ...didn't cancel all birthday celebrations because she's upset about turning 30, but because she doesn't want to hang out with all of her pregnant friends.

:hugs:


----------



## Faythe

Feels much better NTNP than stressing myself out TTC :flower:


----------



## kit603

Wish I could fast forward past the 2WW... need a BFP!


----------



## Reilley

emmalouise121 said:


> oops.. we broke the bed.. :blush:

:haha: hihi :haha:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

why cant i get pregnant!?


----------



## court.

When will it be my turn :(


----------



## LunaLady

Hoping for a BFP in about 10 days!!!


----------



## kit603

1dpo... wish I could test already... the waiting will kill me! :(


----------



## lupinerainbow

Please don't come :witch: you are due to visit me tomorrow but please have a holiday for 9 months and give me my bfp when i test [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

xxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Faythe said:


> Feels much better NTNP than stressing myself out TTC :flower:

lol it dont last long i was ntnp for a week:rofl:


----------



## Damita

yet another :bfn: oh well.. so where is AF?


----------



## victorial8

Feeling like bursting into tears. I think its unfair how everyone I see at my work seems to be pregnant, including those from one night stands and we hae a very stable relationship, financially stable, enought love to give and everything a child could want................we have sex all the time and we STILL cant seem to get a sticky bean. Life sucks sometimes


----------



## kit603

Shouldn't have met her friend's babies.... sooooo broody!


----------



## Chloe's mum02

victorial8 said:


> Feeling like bursting into tears. I think its unfair how everyone I see at my work seems to be pregnant, including those from one night stands and we hae a very stable relationship, financially stable, enought love to give and everything a child could want................we have sex all the time and we STILL cant seem to get a sticky bean. Life sucks sometimes

:hugs: I know how you feel. 

xx


----------



## lauren888

I can't hold my pee for much longer, where the hell is the postman with my hpts?!


----------



## kit603

lauren888 said:


> I can't hold my pee for much longer, where the hell is the postman with my hpts?!

Hope they turn up soon!


----------



## dragonhawk

Hubby goes away on Saturday for a week.... Hopefully this won't be too early for the good swimmers....!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

*fertilty test tommorow!!!*


----------



## Naaxi

Another insemination tonight! Wish the soldiers luck! :spermy:


----------



## freakles

=]


----------



## freakles

lauren888 said:


> I can't hold my pee for much longer, where the hell is the postman with my hpts?!

lauren888 - Go pee in a glass and leave it at room temperature, Try not to mistake it for juice or something thou. lol 

Good luck testing.


----------



## victorial8

freakles said:


> lauren888 said:
> 
> 
> I can't hold my pee for much longer, where the hell is the postman with my hpts?!
> 
> lauren888 - Go pee in a glass and leave it at room temperature, Try not to mistake it for juice or something thou. lol
> 
> Good luck testing.Click to expand...

Is it not terrible that if I was waiting for the postie I would NEVER have thought of peeing in a cup so it was sitting there ready, haha!!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## freakles

victorial8 said:


> freakles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauren888 said:
> 
> 
> I can't hold my pee for much longer, where the hell is the postman with my hpts?!
> 
> lauren888 - Go pee in a glass and leave it at room temperature, Try not to mistake it for juice or something thou. lol
> 
> Good luck testing.Click to expand...
> 
> Is it not terrible that if I was waiting for the postie I would NEVER have thought of peeing in a cup so it was sitting there ready, haha!!!! :haha::haha:Click to expand...

Trying to hold you pee in for to long can cause UTI so better to save it in a cup. lol


----------



## fallenangel11

My facebook status would be- feeling so sad and disappointed, yes I know people don't conceive on their first month of trying, but there was that small part of me that still hoped we would. AF is here now so on to the next month....


----------



## Legend7380

flump1 said:


> I wish I had a belly full of arms and legs!!!

that's adorable!


----------



## LunaLady

fallenangel11 said:


> My facebook status would be- feeling so sad and disappointed, yes I know people don't conceive on their first month of trying, but there was that small part of me that still hoped we would. AF is here now so on to the next month....

We are on our first month TTC, too. I'm really trying not to get my hopes up because I know its not common to get it on the first month. I'm in the 2ww, now.
Hugs to you, though! Baby dust :)

And my status today would be: This 2ww is excruciating. I just want to POAS!


----------



## babyhopes2010

fallenangel11 said:


> My facebook status would be- feeling so sad and disappointed, yes I know people don't conceive on their first month of trying, but there was that small part of me that still hoped we would. AF is here now so on to the next month....

:hugs: try 2 years :cry: dissapointed isnt the word.

goodluck for next cycle :dust:


----------



## Scamp

I GOT MY PERIOD
Come on cycle 3!!
xx


----------



## kit603

I have 11 pregnant friends on FB (mostly relatives). Just one woman was "trying", one was a drunken one night stand and the rest were on contraception. How is it fair that they get to experience the miracle of pregnancy when they didn't want to..... and i'm still trying 17 after months :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

*I GOT MY FERTILTY TEST IN AN HOUR ARGH  meh.needles *


----------



## kit603

babyhopes2010 said:


> *I GOT MY FERTILTY TEST IN AN HOUR ARGH  meh.needles *

Good luck x :hugs:


----------



## cajunbabe

I figured out we have been :sex: on the wrong days... Ugh!!


----------



## My_angel

Yes I pretend we don't want children yet but the fact is I CANNOT WAIT to be a mum! And the reason I am not telling you all is because you are all very judgemental and don't take peoples feelings into consideration when you say things like "It will happen when the time is right", or "your still young, you've got nothing to be worried about!"

2 years still no luck..... :cry: :cry:


----------



## babyhopes2010

My_angel said:


> Yes I pretend we don't want children yet but the fact is I CANNOT WAIT to be a mum! And the reason I am not telling you all is because you are all very judgemental and don't take peoples feelings into consideration when you say things like "It will happen when the time is right", or "your still young, you've got nothing to be worried about!"
> 
> 2 years still no luck..... :cry: :cry:

:hugs:
i hate people that say that:dohh:

its been 2 yrs for me aswell so i know how it feels:cry:
Just gone for lots blood tests today,bit weepy as never thought it could have to come to this:cry:
Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Reilley

cajunbabe said:


> I figured out we have been :sex: on the wrong days... Ugh!!

Yep I know how that feels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shrug:


----------



## Nickij

I want to be PREGNANT NOW!!!!! lol


----------



## LunaLady

Fighting a losing battle to test....!


----------



## Fiorucci88

cajunbabe said:


> I figured out we have been :sex: on the wrong days... Ugh!!

Yep! Been there done that....for about a year!! :haha:

I was following my AF and OV dates with some iphone app I bought, and never bothered to actually count the days...HAHAHA. It had me ovulating on CD 17!!! Holy crap all that wasted BD'ing (it was fun and all, but still....). Yep, so got myself a CBFM now, and am NOT fooling around, haha.


----------



## Scamp

Having really bad period pains and nearly chocked on my clomid this morning :dohh: I really hope I get lucky this month


----------



## wannabeprego

I would say:

"Been screwing my DH's brains out all weekend because I am ovulating and hoping that I will get my BFP at the end of the month!!" :haha:

or 

"I'm ovulating and DH better watch out because I am gonna get him" :haha:


----------



## kit603

All I want is a BFP! :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## nona81

I got a || on my opk, so I'm off to bed (wink wink)


----------



## Rachael1981

I'd love to put:

Is shattered after spending most of the day in bed! Hoping we catch that egg coz I really want that bfp before I turn 30!


----------



## babyhopes2010

it would have to say...........

9dpo bfn.meh


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Mine. Would also be 9dpo bfn ...


I really want to stop testing so early!


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol me too i keep saying i wont test then end up testing :haha: to be honest im feeling ok about bfn today lol
This is my chart which i expect to drop dramatically in next few days 
https://img155.imageshack.us/img155/5294/janchart16.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MissyG

Mine would have to say

has just become another month less likely to have a 2011 baby


----------



## soon2 b wifey

I would say

AF got me again, devastated :(


----------



## kit603

Only 5dpo... need a time machine!!


----------



## Francia

ToxicFox92 said:


> I'm sick and tired of people thinking they know what's best for me, I'm ready to be a mommy and that's all that matters. Age is just a number, get over yourselves!!


I know exactly how you feel, keep your chin up  x


----------



## babyhopes2010

soon2 b wifey said:


> I would say
> 
> AF got me again, devastated :(

:hugs: have u been to docs yet? xx


----------



## Yoga_Baby

PLEASE let my OPK get darker tonight!!!!


----------



## katiekittykat

PLEASE let me ov today....47 days to wait for something that is supposed to happen in 14 is just ridiculous. :shrug:


----------



## Scamp

CD3 :happydance::happydance:


----------



## nona81

I got a pos OPK and my husband isn't in the mood - Oh alright, I'll just hold this egg in until you're ready. WTF!


----------



## wannabeprego

"I hope this 2 WW goes by fast so I can start feeding my POAS addiction and start testing!!!" :wacko:


----------



## babyhopes2010

hmmmm bfn today shall i test tommorow at 10dpo hmmmmmmmm not sure?


----------



## katiekittykat

nona81 said:


> I got a pos OPK and my husband isn't in the mood - Oh alright, I'll just hold this egg in until you're ready. WTF!

:rofl:


----------



## babyhopes2010

katiekittykat said:


> nona81 said:
> 
> 
> I got a pos OPK and my husband isn't in the mood - Oh alright, I'll just hold this egg in until you're ready. WTF!
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

i actually said that last cycle :rofl: hes face :shock: it was hilarous :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

babyhopes2010 said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nona81 said:
> 
> 
> I got a pos OPK and my husband isn't in the mood - Oh alright, I'll just hold this egg in until you're ready. WTF!
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> i actually said that last cycle :rofl: hes face :shock: it was hilarous :haha:Click to expand...

LOL, this was cracking me up too!!!! 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/thsuperlachen1yg7.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/3DSmiles127.gif

It always seem like most of the time I am ovulating at the worst possible time, and usually when, I am I am not even in the mood for :sex:, let alone if DH is... LOL..... I get cramps when I am OV'ing so alot of times :sex: is the last thing on my mind... If it wasnt for seeing my positive OPK I would probably miss my fertile window all together....:haha:


----------



## Louloubell88

My fb status would be...

Arrrr why is everyone announcing that there pregnant!! and why is it everywhere i go theres babys and pregnant women!!! i sooo wanna tell everyone we are trying and have been for nearly 8 months, im sick to death of inventing lies to avoid the questions, an the whole "it will be your turn next!" makes me want to punch you! 

sorry few things there but feels great to get it off my chest.

And i just wanted to say that this site is amazing with some really remarkable women, before i found it i felt very lonely and that i was the only one going through this stressful journey now i feel sooo much more "normal" that others are having the same feelings as me!

thank you so much 

:wacko::hugs:


----------



## victorial8

'Its hard to want something you know may never happen, but it is worse when that thing is all you want!!!!'


----------



## kit603

Wishes people would stop telling me that it'll happen when it's meant to be!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Louloubell88 said:


> My fb status would be...
> 
> Arrrr why is everyone announcing that there pregnant!! and why is it everywhere i go theres babys and pregnant women!!! i sooo wanna tell everyone we are trying and have been for nearly 8 months, im sick to death of inventing lies to avoid the questions, an the whole "it will be your turn next!" makes me want to punch you!
> 
> sorry few things there but feels great to get it off my chest.
> 
> And i just wanted to say that this site is amazing with some really remarkable women, before i found it i felt very lonely and that i was the only one going through this stressful journey now i feel sooo much more "normal" that others are having the same feelings as me!
> 
> thank you so much
> 
> :wacko::hugs:

I agree hun, this website has been a god send for me, it has kept me sane well TTC!!!! :hugs::hugs:

And I can totally relate to you about facebook and how everytime I log on another one my my friends on their is announcing that they are pregnant, or there are a million baby pictures posted, or scan pics, at the age I am at now all of the girls i went to highschool with are having babies... it is really hard some days seeing that since me and DH have been TTC for over a year now. Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Cara89

Urgh, CD 40 today. I didn't think I'd ever say this, but either show me some symptoms or show me some AF!


----------



## caitierigdon

michelle, do not text me and tell me how sorry you are i am having problems conceiving when i start my period every month. i don't believe for a second that you are saddened in any way by the fact that your ex-fiance, now my husband, can't knock me up because my ladyparts are a barren wasteland.

man...maybe i SHOULD post that hahaha


----------



## nona81

caitierigdon said:


> michelle, do not text me and tell me how sorry you are i am having problems conceiving when i start my period every month. i don't believe for a second that you are saddened in any way by the fact that your ex-fiance, now my husband, can't knock me up because my ladyparts are a barren wasteland.
> 
> man...maybe i SHOULD post that hahaha

You definitely should! :rol:


----------



## loveylove

So a nice mixture of OH being rude to me and me obsessing about all things ttc (mostly getting bfn in a few days) has caused me to have an utterly shit weekend. But no fear for tomorrow I get to start my week of being a caring nurse (joy!). Why does nobody care about me???


----------



## Hopefulwishes

I want a baby more than anything.I just got my period now I'm crushed,I should know by now not to have my hopes up :(


----------



## josiesmama

I hate feeling like my body was broken and wish I could get knocked up as quick as all my fbook friends that just get drunk one night.


----------



## babyhopes2010

bfn temps down oh why would i actually thing i may just be pregnant ok onto month 25 :cry:


----------



## Mellybelle

is losing hope.....:cry:


----------



## Scamp

Think the clomid is giving me headaches but it'll be well worth it if I get pregnant this month
x


----------



## kit603

Wishes next doors dogs would stop barking... needed sleep! :(


----------



## emmalouise121

Omg, just shut up! Yes, you're my friend. But you also know how badly I want this, so stop complaining.about YOUR pregnancy. You know full well id give my right arm to be where you are now.. Stop being a selfish cow and grow up! :cry:


----------



## kit603

emmalouise121 said:


> Omg, just shut up! Yes, you're my friend. But you also know how badly I want this, so stop complaining.about YOUR pregnancy. You know full well id give my right arm to be where you are now.. Stop being a selfish cow and grow up! :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## victorial8

Had a temp dip yesterday and then SHOT up today, I also feel like something is going on down there. PLEASE LET IT BE A BEAN STICKING and not just my body playing tricks on me


----------



## kit603

Good luck :)


----------



## xpensivtaste

cant believe i am on day 20 of my first cycle TTC. heres hoping for a BFP!


----------



## Reilley

I want to be pregnant right here, right now and I am sick and tired of waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaLady

xpensivtaste said:


> cant believe i am on day 20 of my first cycle TTC. heres hoping for a BFP!

FX for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiorucci88

your dilemma over Huggies sucking isn't really tugging on my heartstrings right now....be grateful you have a baby....even if it's a baby with a leaky diaper.


----------



## Broody1976

wants to watch one born every minute but.... I don't want to end up upset again!


----------



## Rachael1981

Is really hoping she ovulates this weekend when OH is here, want that BFP so badly!


----------



## emmalouise121

feeling 'wet' all day, snot like CM, CD13.. this is ovulation perhaps? i have no opks! :wacko:


----------



## Hopefulwishes

A year later & you're pregnant with number two.Your status brought me to tears,I'm beyond jealous.I just want one & my fb is filled with pregnancies popping up everywhere.


----------



## babyhopes2010

cycle 24 11dpo bfn meh.:(


----------



## victorial8

Another stabbing feeling in my heart from another status from someone announcing their pregnancy.


----------



## JFG

If one more person tells me to just relax and not think about it or I hear the words aww you next from a pregnant friend/friend with baby I am going to shoot you and then myself OK!!! 

(sorry bit of a rant there) feels good though :)


----------



## KrystalTTC4

Having my TL was the biggest mistake of my life and all I want is to have another baby. I wish that I had listened to my heart instead of someone else who thought they should call all the shots with my womb. :(
I feel destined to never have another BFP again.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

12dpo testing tomorrow FRER at the ready wish me luck!


----------



## Aisak

The next person that says "Hey you can take my kids for a day; maybe you'll change your mind" or "It'll happen when the time is right." or sends me an email of their ultrasound pic will be punched in the nose. You've all been warned!


----------



## cajunbabe

Ugh, I hate people who say.. are you sure you're ready? Well take mine for a day, you won't be so sure then! 

Uh, yea, I'm sure. I'm married, graduated from law school, and have a stable life... what else is there to do????


----------



## Hopefulwishes

Please stop complaining about your morning sickness,I would LOVE to be in your position.


----------



## mom22boys

By this time next year we could be a family of 5! LOL


----------



## Rachael1981

is so confused! FF thinks I'm 3DPO because of my temps, but all my OPK's have been -ve!!


----------



## dekerlady88

Please do not tell me "it'll happen when the time is right," "just relax, quit trying," or "everything happens for a reason one more time. You gave one baby up for adoption, aborted one, gave up custody of another, and have two you take shit care of. I want mine NOW, g-ddammnit.


----------



## victorial8

JUST SHUT UP!!!!!!!!! (sorry, really wanted to put that on Facebook but decided against it :) )


----------



## kit603

Ok so this probably wouldn't fit as a FB status but this is what I really want to say to my younger cousin right now... 

So maybe you think you know what you're talking about because you have a 1 year old but you still live with your mum, you have never had a job, FOB is in prison, you can barely afford what you need for your baby and social services have visited you twice... what gives you the right to say you don't think we're ready when we're older than you, have jobs, have a house and stable relationship and PLANNED ttc instead of just forgetting to use a condom???


----------



## Hopesfor2011

(Kit603 - I completely understand, that would drive me barmy too!)

If one more person posts their baby scan pictures on fb then I will SCREAM!!!!!!!!!!!! Is there anyone left out there who isn't actually pregnant?!


----------



## babyhopes2010

ummmmmmmmmmmm............after two yrs have we done it! :) oh i think im so excited i could puke :sick: lol
https://img266.imageshack.us/img266/3055/rscn1374.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Reilley

cajunbabe said:


> Ugh, I hate people who say.. are you sure you're ready? Well take mine for a day, you won't be so sure then!
> 
> Uh, yea, I'm sure. I'm married, graduated from law school, and have a stable life... what else is there to do????

So True! If anybody else ask me again:" don´t you want to focus on your careere????" I will be throwing a fit! :hissy::brat:I have a Masters degree, worked steady for 5 year at the same company, got promoted twice.:happydance:....DH finished medical school and workes:headspin:..what else do you want?????:bodyb:


----------



## Tinkerbell3

7DPO now, this time next week i should know if im pregnant or have to put up with that horrible witch instead


----------



## victorial8

8dpo and REALLY WANT TO TEST!!!!!! I need somebody to come and hold me back from doing it


----------



## kit603

victorial8 said:


> 8dpo and REALLY WANT TO TEST!!!!!! I need somebody to come and hold me back from doing it

Lol don't ask me! I'm 8dpo and made the mistake of testing this morning... BFN of course :haha:


----------



## purplerose

is almost 1 day till the Big O. So hoping to DTD heaps tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## wannabeprego

I have the worst gas and have been farting up a storm all day...and secretly hiding it from DH.... Ohhhh..I hope it is an early pregnancy symptom...:haha: LOL:haha::haha:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/FunnehBum.gif


----------



## babyhopes2010

*im pregnant omg omg i woke up and the lines darker and im not dreaming *


----------



## hope4bump

babyhopes2010 said:


> *im pregnant omg omg i woke up and the lines darker and im not dreaming *

I am honestly very happy for you xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

thanks hun,wow its starting sink in,didnt need to take test apart lol


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations Babyhopes2010 :dance::yipee::wohoo::loopy::happydance:

You must be so happy after so long trying! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

thx hun im in complete shock :shock: i cant stop crying(happy tears of relief):cry:


----------



## emmalouise121

Omg congrats hun! :hugs:


----------



## kit603

Congrats hun :hugs: Mine would be: 

9dpo - Just want to know if this line is an evap or the start of a very early BFP... should have waited to test!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Mine today would be:

I'm driving myself mad trying to decide if my OPK's are getting darker! Need to hold my pee and test again this afternoon I think!


----------



## Faythe

Mine would be:

In my fertile phase and in not fit state to BD. Ha ha! Oh well.


----------



## wannabeprego

babyhopes2010 said:


> *im pregnant omg omg i woke up and the lines darker and im not dreaming *

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats!!!!!!!!!! That is awesome!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## kit603

If i hear the words "It'll happen when you least expect it" or "If it's meant to be..." one more time I will not be responsible for my actions!! :growlmad:


----------



## Faythe

Hmmm, CD18 and I have very dark and sore niblets. No idea when I ovulated or when AF is due because my cycle seems to have varied recently. Jeez, no idea what's going on :wacko:

P.S I had a general anesthetic yesterday, but surely that wouldn't cause this?


----------



## caitierigdon

Getting sick of spending an assload of money on OPKs because my cycle varies every month...30d, 27d, 26d...what to do?


----------



## caitierigdon

kit603 said:


> If i hear the words "It'll happen when you least expect it" or "If it's meant to be..." one more time I will not be responsible for my actions!! :growlmad:

Ick I know!! Or my personal favorite "Just relax and don't think about it"...yeah, that'll happen. :hugs: feel better!


----------



## iammommy

caitierigdon said:


> kit603 said:
> 
> 
> If i hear the words "It'll happen when you least expect it" or "If it's meant to be..." one more time I will not be responsible for my actions!! :growlmad:
> 
> Ick I know!! Or my personal favorite "Just relax and don't think about it"...yeah, that'll happen. :hugs: feel better!Click to expand...

that is called positive attitude...


----------



## dragonhawk

New one...
Just went shopping and bought some very un-sensible underwear. Well these are necessary purchases to get to the BFP state, aren't they. :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

iammommy said:


> caitierigdon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit603 said:
> 
> 
> If i hear the words "It'll happen when you least expect it" or "If it's meant to be..." one more time I will not be responsible for my actions!! :growlmad:
> 
> Ick I know!! Or my personal favorite "Just relax and don't think about it"...yeah, that'll happen. :hugs: feel better!Click to expand...
> 
> that is called positive attitude...Click to expand...


do u know what.........i least expected it this month and look after 2yrs of trying and i got bfp! xx


----------



## iammommy

kkk...


----------



## Cara89

Yes, I AM sure I am ready for a sticky bean, and NO I do not want to "borrow" your kids for the night because you can't "handle" them and they're "driving you crazy"... And even if I did, it *wouldn't* change my mind about ttc like you seem to think it would. Thanks xx!

Congrats babyhopes2010 on your :bfp:


----------



## caitierigdon

babyhopes2010 said:


> iammommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caitierigdon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit603 said:
> 
> 
> If i hear the words "It'll happen when you least expect it" or "If it's meant to be..." one more time I will not be responsible for my actions!! :growlmad:
> 
> Ick I know!! Or my personal favorite "Just relax and don't think about it"...yeah, that'll happen. :hugs: feel better!Click to expand...
> 
> that is called positive attitude...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do u know what.........i least expected it this month and look after 2yrs of trying and i got bfp! xxClick to expand...

I saw that!! Congrats! I can't even imagine how happy you are!:hugs: To me, there is a positive attitude iceberg and for every year or month of BFNs, global warming takes a little off the top. I'm not being negative, I'm being frustrated.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i was so pessamistic i had to pee on 12 tests yesterday to double check there was sorta aline there :haha:


----------



## victorial8

My status today would be - 'JUST PISS OFF EVERYONE!!!!' OF course not you lovely bnb ladies x x


----------



## caitierigdon

victorial8 said:


> My status today would be - 'JUST PISS OFF EVERYONE!!!!' OF course not you lovely bnb ladies x x

What's wrong lovely? :hugs:


----------



## victorial8

caitierigdon said:


> victorial8 said:
> 
> 
> My status today would be - 'JUST PISS OFF EVERYONE!!!!' OF course not you lovely bnb ladies x x
> 
> What's wrong lovely? :hugs:Click to expand...


Bad day, feel iffy, want my BFP and everyone keeps talking about thier pregnancies, their newborns or how fantastic thier body is since having their baby a week ago. 

Can you tell im in a bad mood????? :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

victorial8 said:


> caitierigdon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> victorial8 said:
> 
> 
> My status today would be - 'JUST PISS OFF EVERYONE!!!!' OF course not you lovely bnb ladies x x
> 
> What's wrong lovely? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bad day, feel iffy, want my BFP and everyone keeps talking about thier pregnancies, their newborns or how fantastic thier body is since having their baby a week ago.
> 
> Can you tell im in a bad mood????? :)Click to expand...

hun,itll happen,people kept telling me that and i wanted to kill them:growlmad:
but there right iv waited 2yrs! :) ill have a lil prayer for you xx


----------



## caitierigdon

victorial8 said:


> caitierigdon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> victorial8 said:
> 
> 
> My status today would be - 'JUST PISS OFF EVERYONE!!!!' OF course not you lovely bnb ladies x x
> 
> What's wrong lovely? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bad day, feel iffy, want my BFP and everyone keeps talking about thier pregnancies, their newborns or how fantastic thier body is since having their baby a week ago.
> 
> Can you tell im in a bad mood????? :)Click to expand...

I'm sorry hun :awww: try to be like a duck and let everything roll off your back. Just focus on that BFP and maybe your moodiness is a sign of something good!!!:happydance: FX for ya!


----------



## kit603

caitierigdon said:


> Ick I know!! Or my personal favorite "Just relax and don't think about it"...yeah, that'll happen. :hugs: feel better!

Thanks hun :)



babyhopes2010 said:


> do u know what.........i least expected it this month and look after 2yrs of trying and i got bfp! xx

I saw that, congratulations :) We've been trying for 17 months now but I have really severe PCOS and only ovulate on Clomid (i'm on the last cycle with Clomid now) but the gynae said I can't have more for 12 months and there's nothing else they can do till i'm 23 and they can refer me for IVF :(


----------



## Cara89

I cannot believe this. FML. Just great. Day gone from bad to worse. 

(( A girl I know who slept around && partied wayyy too hard and "Loved" every guy she was with after only a week. She's my friend and if she's happy then I'm happy for her. But I don't think that this is fair. :( ))


----------



## Chloe's mum02

Well I'm now 5 days late but :bfn:

Just AF come if your coming so I can get onto the next cycle :growlmad:

Amy xx


----------



## Babbaloo

I don't care what the tests say, I know my body and I know I'm pregnant! Just gotta get that BFP.


----------



## Rachael1981

Rachael finally got her +ve OPK today, so spending the weekend jumping on the OH at every opportunity :rofl:


----------



## waitonthelord

Mine would be:
"STOP ASKING ME IF I'M PREGNANT! DON'T YOU THINK I'D TELL YOU?"


----------



## kit603

So i've spent 18 months trying and now I need to choose whether to finish my degree or take an 8 month break. Feel like it's never going to be my turn :(


----------



## caitierigdon

kit603 said:


> So i've spent 18 months trying and now I need to choose whether to finish my degree or take an 8 month break. Feel like it's never going to be my turn :(

Your turn will come, don't worry! :hugs: Maybe if you work on finishing your degree it will help take your mind off TTC a little bit? Feel better!


----------



## caitierigdon

Need a TTC buddy. Someone that will understand and not judge me for being impatient :/ feel very alone today...OPK & HPT BFN. I want to know what's going on with my body!!!


----------



## kit603

caitierigdon said:


> Need a TTC buddy. Someone that will understand and not judge me for being impatient :/ feel very alone today...OPK & HPT BFN. I want to know what's going on with my body!!!

Hope you get some good news soon :hugs:


----------



## emiemz

caitierigdon said:


> Need a TTC buddy. Someone that will understand and not judge me for being impatient :/ feel very alone today...OPK & HPT BFN. I want to know what's going on with my body!!!

:hugs: Keep your head up Hun. 
Where in Missouri are you?
I'm sure when the Right time comes you will have the perfect Baby Girl or Baby boy :) ... Just taking their Sweet Ass Time, Lol.


----------



## Scamp

We start having sex tomorrow. Lucky Mike!


----------



## caitierigdon

emiemz said:


> caitierigdon said:
> 
> 
> Need a TTC buddy. Someone that will understand and not judge me for being impatient :/ feel very alone today...OPK & HPT BFN. I want to know what's going on with my body!!!
> 
> :hugs: Keep your head up Hun.
> Where in Missouri are you?
> I'm sure when the Right time comes you will have the perfect Baby Girl or Baby boy :) ... Just taking their Sweet Ass Time, Lol.Click to expand...

Well they need to hurry their little ass up because at the rate my fertility doc is charging, my baby will be nude! :blush: Haha. I'm in Blue Springs...about 30 min east of KC. Where are you in MO?


----------



## Reilley

I want a baby so bad:baby:......and due to work and stress and stress we missed the important dates for babydancing:nope:. Feeling so bad, and sad and impatient.:wacko:


----------



## EmmyReece

could honestly sit and :cry: next cycle is "prediction" cycle and I wish af would just hurry up and get a wriggle on (not that I'm even expecting anything to happen, my last bit of pma is slipping away), I don't feel pregnant, nothing showing on my opks (because Chris doesn't want me to buy hpts) ... I have nothing against people who've got their bfp, but I really wish I was one of the lucky ones, it's my turn now :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

EmmyReece said:


> could honestly sit and :cry: next cycle is "prediction" cycle and I wish af would just hurry up and get a wriggle on (not that I'm even expecting anything to happen, my last bit of pma is slipping away), I don't feel pregnant, nothing showing on my opks (because Chris doesn't want me to buy hpts) ... I have nothing against people who've got their bfp, but I really wish I was one of the lucky ones, it's my turn now :(

Awww hun.........................
i was saying the same thing last week! So please keep chin up xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

babyhopes2010 said:


> Awww hun.........................
> i was saying the same thing last week! So please keep chin up xxxx

I'm trying hun, believe me, I'm trying. But I'm just finding it so hard this cycle, and I don't get what is so different this time around that is making it so much harder :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

EmmyReece said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Awww hun.........................
> i was saying the same thing last week! So please keep chin up xxxx
> 
> I'm trying hun, believe me, I'm trying. But I'm just finding it so hard this cycle, and I don't get what is so different this time around that is making it so much harder :(Click to expand...

HUN,its normal to get cycles like that october cycle and this past cycle broke my heart:hugs: as thort i was out,it still feels very much like a dream at the mo,id been ttc 2yrs hun,it will happen only last week someon was telling me that and i wasnt believeing them and look now :bfp: xx


----------



## babydustcass

i would write

I hope I dont miss my ovulation date while away on Holiday, I want this to be our month!!


----------



## EmmyReece

babyhopes2010 said:


> HUN,its normal to get cycles like that october cycle and this past cycle broke my heart:hugs: as thort i was out,it still feels very much like a dream at the mo,id been ttc 2yrs hun,it will happen only last week someon was telling me that and i wasnt believeing them and look now :bfp: xx

yep and I'm so unbelievably over the moon for you :hugs:

I can honestly say this is the worst I've felt during a cycle, but knowing me I'll probably snap out of it as soon as af starts (*if* she starts) :dohh:


----------



## kit603

EmmyReece said:


> I'm trying hun, believe me, I'm trying. But I'm just finding it so hard this cycle, and I don't get what is so different this time around that is making it so much harder :(

:hugs: I've been feeling the same this month and nothing is really any different to the last few months, but it's just getting harder and harder :cry:

I hope we both get our BFPs soon :dust: :dust:


----------



## EmmyReece

kit603 said:


> :hugs: I've been feeling the same this month and nothing is really any different to the last few months, but it's just getting harder and harder :cry:
> 
> I hope we both get our BFPs soon :dust: :dust:

yep that's exactly what I mean, this cycle isn't any different from any of the others, but it feels so much harder than the ones before now :(

lots and lots of :dust: to you too hun :hugs: fingers crossed for bfps for all the ladies on here who want them


----------



## mummy.wannabe

fed up of people saying youve been married over a year now, are you thinking of having a baby soon! and id love to say YES IM BLOODY TRYING BUT ITS NOT WORKING! HA


----------



## kit603

:hugs: We're not married, but i've had lots of family members like aunties, uncles etc say that to me because we've been living together so long etc :(


----------



## EmmyReece

I used to have family members on at me and Chris as to when we were having babies, but now they don't go on at us and seem to have turned their hopes to my brother and his 19 year old girlfriend, and the reason they don't go on at us anymore is "they're not getting on with it, no chance of them having a baby at this rate" and they make it very blatant ... that hurts a hell of a lot more than them going on at us as to when it'll happen :cry:


----------



## babyhopes2010

EmmyReece said:


> I used to have family members on at me and Chris as to when we were having babies, but now they don't go on at us and seem to have turned their hopes to my brother and his 19 year old girlfriend, and the reason they don't go on at us anymore is "they're not getting on with it, no chance of them having a baby at this rate" and they make it very blatant ... that hurts a hell of a lot more than them going on at us as to when it'll happen :cry:

hun since ttc my brother has had 2nd and 3rd child! and it seems they all go on about them all the time:growlmad:


----------



## EmmyReece

it's horrible when other people put their expectations onto you ... as if we're not stressed out about it all enough :growlmad:


----------



## babyhopes2010

EmmyReece said:


> it's horrible when other people put their expectations onto you ... as if we're not stressed out about it all enough :growlmad:

i know hun i went on to start saying 'we dont want children' that killed me!
im only 4 weeks and my frer is still faint so im not outta the woods and wont be for a while! x


----------



## kit603

EmmyReece said:


> I used to have family members on at me and Chris as to when we were having babies, but now they don't go on at us and seem to have turned their hopes to my brother and his 19 year old girlfriend, and the reason they don't go on at us anymore is "they're not getting on with it, no chance of them having a baby at this rate" and they make it very blatant ... that hurts a hell of a lot more than them going on at us as to when it'll happen :cry:

Oh no that's not nice :( :hugs: Since trying to get pregnant i've had a LOT of family get pregnant without even trying. My OHs sister got pregnant with an implant, my 18 year old cousin got pregnant following a drunk one-night stand, my soon-to-be step-sister (age 17) got pregnant whilst on the pill and my 23 year old cousin posted on FB that his GF is pregnant this week she only just gave birth to #1 3 and a half months ago and neither were planned :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: we'll get our bfps


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hope theres 2 lines to see when i POAS tomorrow


----------



## CandiceSj

Nice thread! 

I'd say: 

Everyone, we are TTC! YES, things are going great and we want another child!!


----------



## EmmyReece

I think mine at the moment would say ...

"cleaning up after your dirty puppy isn't my responsibility and when I "finally have a baby" I'll cope just fine as dog poop and baby poop aren't the same thing"

my brother's gf made a nasty comment "how on earth is she going to cope when she *finally* has a baby?" just because I refused to clean up her puppy's poop!!!


----------



## kit603

It's not fair to expect you to clean up after somebody elses' puppy whether it's similar to baby poop or not... I clean up after my puppies and I wouldn't expect other people to :haha:


----------



## emiemz

caitierigdon said:


> emiemz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caitierigdon said:
> 
> 
> Need a TTC buddy. Someone that will understand and not judge me for being impatient :/ feel very alone today...OPK & HPT BFN. I want to know what's going on with my body!!!
> 
> :hugs: Keep your head up Hun.
> Where in Missouri are you?
> I'm sure when the Right time comes you will have the perfect Baby Girl or Baby boy :) ... Just taking their Sweet Ass Time, Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Well they need to hurry their little ass up because at the rate my fertility doc is charging, my baby will be nude! :blush: Haha. I'm in Blue Springs...about 30 min east of KC. Where are you in MO?Click to expand...

Lol. Niceee! Just throw a diaper on 'em and send them on their way. Haha.
And I'm In Saint Louis.


----------



## Reilley

mine would be: DH is stressed out from work and is aiming at another depressive episode:sad2:.......how on earth are we supposed to Babydance that way.......so sad and frustrated!:cry:


----------



## caitierigdon

emiemz said:


> caitierigdon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emiemz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caitierigdon said:
> 
> 
> Need a TTC buddy. Someone that will understand and not judge me for being impatient :/ feel very alone today...OPK & HPT BFN. I want to know what's going on with my body!!!
> 
> :hugs: Keep your head up Hun.
> Where in Missouri are you?
> I'm sure when the Right time comes you will have the perfect Baby Girl or Baby boy :) ... Just taking their Sweet Ass Time, Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Well they need to hurry their little ass up because at the rate my fertility doc is charging, my baby will be nude! :blush: Haha. I'm in Blue Springs...about 30 min east of KC. Where are you in MO?Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Niceee! Just throw a diaper on 'em and send them on their way. Haha.
> And I'm In Saint Louis.Click to expand...

Hey, we aren't too far away! My mom keeps saying "go work on making my grandbabies"...no pressure hahaha


----------



## caitierigdon

Today's status: 
I apparently still can't pay 2 lines to show up on an OPK or HPT. What is wrong with me? I know I have my O day, but my body just wants it to be a surprise I guess.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

it does seem that everyone around you is having a baby when all you want is a baby too! 
my brother is 22 and his gf had a miscarriage a few months ago now, that was an accident, its seems iv done mine ''the right way'' as people say but cant get pregnant x


----------



## Faythe

Oh c'mon body, what are you playing at....?


----------



## dragonhawk

Has nothing to do withTTC but....
New washing machine arrived this evening and the new underwear is working. ;)


----------



## Rachael1981

Is in her first 2ww and is being impatient.... just want to know already!


----------



## lintu

I hope my lil bean is ok when we go back for another scan Thursday


----------



## nickyjl

OMG can't believe my neighbour who I never see came out of her house today with a massive baby bump!! Why is everyone preggers except me!?!??!


----------



## wifey29

16 freaking months! Not happy at all. Where is my baby?


----------



## Bulldawg1026

I can't stand to see/hear of everyone having/had babies around me but me!!! It's so frustrating and then they don't think about what they say to you...and words can't be taken back 

EX. Im so tired of being pregnant....(this girl has a 1 yr old and pregnant again) I would LOVE to be in her shoes!!!

EX. I can't believe it happened that quick!!!

This is a good idea....I can't say this to anyone else!!

best of luck to all of us TTC!!!! :)


----------



## Scamp

Scan tomorrow to see how the follies are doing :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

RAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Look look look! :yipee: this is a sticky beanie!
https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/4656/newdigitalpregnancy3.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

ALL my tests are soooo dark.wtf? why is it suddenly bam there all dark,took tesco digi said pregnant :)(there new tests_ i also took tesco cos there noot sensative and still a meduim bfp line :)


----------



## wannabeprego

babyhopes2010 said:


> RAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Look look look! :yipee: this is a sticky beanie!
> https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/4656/newdigitalpregnancy3.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> ALL my tests are soooo dark.wtf? why is it suddenly bam there all dark,took tesco digi said pregnant :)(there new tests_ i also took tesco cos there noot sensative and still a meduim bfp line :)

Wooo Hooo, there is no denying it this time, gotta love the digi!!!!!! Congrats on your pregnancy again hun!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

wannabeprego said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> RAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Look look look! :yipee: this is a sticky beanie!
> https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/4656/newdigitalpregnancy3.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> ALL my tests are soooo dark.wtf? why is it suddenly bam there all dark,took tesco digi said pregnant :)(there new tests_ i also took tesco cos there noot sensative and still a meduim bfp line :)
> 
> Wooo Hooo, there is no denying it this time, gotta love the digi!!!!!! Congrats on your pregnancy again hun!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

i nearly threw up with excitement then started crying :) x


----------



## Cara89

Awesomeee BabyHopes!!


----------



## EmmyReece

babyhopes2010 said:


> i nearly threw up with excitement then started crying :) x

omggggggg :cry: (happy tears I promise) I am so freaking chuffed for you :hugs:


----------



## Reilley

Whoo hoooooo BABYHOPES Whooo hoooooo!:flower:


----------



## EmmyReece

:cry: my status would be ...

I f**king hate answer brand pregnancy tests :cry:


----------



## caitierigdon

EmmyReece said:


> :cry: my status would be ...
> 
> I f**king hate answer brand pregnancy tests :cry:

NO KIDDING! and their OPKs aren't much better


----------



## EmmyReece

this thread might explain it better :cry:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/518747-hate-answer-brand-tests-pls-look.html


----------



## kit603

So sorry hun :hugs:

Mine would be: I really hope the :witch: will stay away tomorrow, but deep down i'm sure she's on her way :(


----------



## caitierigdon

kit603 said:


> So sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> Mine would be: I really hope the :witch: will stay away tomorrow, but deep down i'm sure she's on her way :(

Nooo-keep positive thoughts!! it's gotta be your turn sometime, right? good luck, i have my FX for you!! :dust:


----------



## caitierigdon

EmmyReece said:


> this thread might explain it better :cry:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/518747-hate-answer-brand-tests-pls-look.html

i read that...gawd it's like they don't realize that peoples' lives depend on this!!:wacko:


----------



## Hopefulwishes

You're the most unstable person I know,you also just happen to be family.You're literally crazy you're on meds for it which you don't ever take. Now you think you should start trying to have a baby when your husband comes home if he agrees to it?! Which by the way you had to go to your parents house for that month since you can't even take care of yourself.

I absolutely won't be able to handle this if it happens..


----------



## kit603

14DPO... Still BFN but no :witch: either... REALLY need lines or AF to turn up today :(


----------



## Rachael1981

kit603 said:


> 14DPO... Still BFN but no :witch: either... REALLY need lines or AF to turn up today :(

Best of luck to you :hugs:

Today my status would be:

I'm sick of waiting and I just need to know if I'm going to get a :bfp: this month or not! Need to know whether to order more OPK's for next month :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

mine would be -

bfn again this morning, wish the :witch: would stop teasing me like this and arrive!!!


----------



## littlejenx

little jen.....really wants that amazing moment again when you look down and you have a +.......it can only be discribed as magic x


----------



## bbbunny

Mine would say 

Please everyone stop complaining in your status updates about how your kids are driving you mad. You have the one thing that I really really want and you are so lucky.


----------



## meltanton

Im so happy to all my friends for bewing pregnant but please stop plastering it all over my news feed along with moaning about morning sickness!!..Id do anything to be having morning sickness!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i would say............

everyone out there whose ttc it will happen! 2 yrs it took climbing the mountain but dammm the view is beautiful:cloud9:


----------



## kit603

Well the :witch: arrived this morning, so my status would now be:

OH wants to wait till September before we carry on TTC (we've been trying nearly 18 months now) but I really don't know if I can wait so long :(


----------



## EmmyReece

kit603 said:


> Well the :witch: arrived this morning, so my status would now be:
> 
> OH wants to wait till September before we carry on TTC (we've been trying nearly 18 months now) but I really don't know if I can wait so long :(

has he given you a reason why he wants to wait so long hun? :hugs: hope he changes his mind xx


----------



## kit603

Yeah - it's actually a very sensible reason and I can see why he wants to wait. If I were being logical, i'd say to wait too... but in my heart i'm fed up of waiting :( I'm doing a foundation degree at the moment and I have the option to convert it to a full BA (hons) degree, but I need to decide by the end of February/early march time.

If i'd gotten pregnant this cycle, i'd have been due at the start of September and the course starts the first week in October. It would have been tough - i'd have had to give birth and go straight back to college (its only two evenings a week so OH would be home) about three weeks later, but i'd have managed. 

If I get pregnant between now and July i'll be due during the course or during exam period. If I got pregnant in August i'd be due just after exams but there's always the possibility of going into labour early. By waiting until September, my due date would be about a month after I finish my final exams. :(


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww hun :hugs: I hope you sort something out, wish I had some sort of useful advice to give :hugs:


----------



## ZekeyMylo2010

lintu said:


> would all of my pregnant friends please stop putting all the details of your pregnancy and how thrilled you both are on line for the world to see, can't you see how crushing it is everytime i see, read or hear it/ you. Yes i'm thrilled for you both but i just want it to be our turn

yeap i agree totally


----------



## caitierigdon

todays status:

please stop ruining my life. i took the car you dumped on us with a smile and i've been trying to kill you with kindness. now you replace the dumped car with the exact same car you got rid of and you're talking about getting prego. i know it's to spite me but its not fair that you would get another life involved in it. i'm sorry you hate me, but don't bring my fertility problems into it. please.


----------



## augustluvers

When will I finally get my positive test!!!! LOL


----------



## Hevalouaddict

2 weeks since i found out i miscarried my second twin, just wish i had someone to give me them back.

(only a few people on fb new about the mc and i dont want my mum knowing. Thank you for creating this thread!)


----------



## longing

Soo glad of this, 

AAAARRRGGGHHH!!!! Not only is my OH's sister pregnant (again) when she doesn't look after her other children properly, and complains about it constantly on fb, but she is going to call baby after their mums name, (if its a girl) That was our plan, aaarrggghhhh (Thier parents both died when they were quite young). Where's my bfp?


----------



## katlin

I feel like i waited too long after conceiving my son to start trying again.....it hasnt even been 8 months....


----------



## Chloe's mum02

Today is CD40 and still no proper period! What is my body doing?? seriously fed up :(


----------



## lupinerainbow

Please catch the egg this month sperms! I have been waiting patiently :flower:

xxxx


----------



## Mialia

Praying for a BFP in time for Valentines Day!


----------



## caitierigdon

Mialia said:


> Praying for a BFP in time for Valentines Day!

Yes-pleeeeeeeeeeeeease!![-o&lt;


----------



## EmmyReece

:witch: where are you??? no sign of you and no sign of a bfp or line on an opk, it's driving me :wacko:


----------



## caitierigdon

EmmyReece said:


> :witch: where are you??? no sign of you and no sign of a bfp or line on an opk, it's driving me :wacko:

Maybe for the moment no news is good news??? FX for you!


----------



## EmmyReece

caitierigdon said:


> Maybe for the moment no news is good news??? FX for you!

thanks hun :hugs:

lots and lots of :dust: for you too ...

just confused because I had a tiny speck of blood in with my cm yesterday, and nothing since, but nothing showing on my opks as I've ran out of hpts :dohh:


----------



## kit603

Where abouts in your cycle do you usually ovulate?


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm not sure to be honest, I didn't have af for 7 months because of my weight, and as I've been losing weight my periods have started getting more regular. I'm not even 100% sure if I actually ovulate though :(


----------



## katlin

I hope this unending cramping is a good sign that theres a sticky bean, i just hate that i have to manage an 18 month old feeling like this.


----------



## Cara89

To everyone who is getting bfps and not even ttc, please bottle up some of that fertility water you've been drinking and send it my way? Thanks!


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: :witch: if that's you giving my watery cm a tint of pink this afternoon, please, please, please hurry up so I can get started on next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## kit603

EmmyReece said:


> I'm not sure to be honest, I didn't have af for 7 months because of my weight, and as I've been losing weight my periods have started getting more regular. I'm not even 100% sure if I actually ovulate though :(

Have you been using OPKs or anything? 

I stopped having periods for about a year (PCOS related) and started again when I lost weight but I didn't start getting positives on an OPK until a few months later and then out of about 6 cycles I only got positive OPKs twice :(


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I've been using opks but never actually got a definite positive ... am temping this coming cycle and will use opks too and see if that makes any difference ...

I'm quite excited to get started to be honest and to see a hint that af might be on her way :blush:


----------



## caitierigdon

Got my first ever definite positive on an OPK a few minutes ago. As excited as I am now, you would think it was a BFP on an HPT


----------



## Hopefulwishes

When did Facebook change it's name to Babybook? At least that's what seems to have happened.. log in & all I see is talk of baby's & baby photo's.


----------



## caitierigdon

Hopefulwishes said:


> When did Facebook change it's name to Babybook? At least that's what seems to have happened.. log in & all I see is talk of baby's & baby photo's.

HAHAHA i LOVE this!


----------



## matchings0cks

Think I am going insane..... waiting to test on sat and so want ti get a BFP.

Also can all pregnant women please stay away from me for the next 3 days!!!!!


----------



## hendersoca

everyone else can get pregnant but me! how do all the 16 year olds figure it out?? or i guess get that lucky??


----------



## babyhopes2010

:angel:Bye Bye beanie :cry:


----------



## EmmyReece

babyhopes2010 said:


> :angel:Bye Bye beanie :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## caitierigdon

starting prometrium in 4 days...so hoping this works


----------



## caitierigdon

babyhopes2010 said:


> :angel:Bye Bye beanie :cry:

what??? no!:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

really wish my so called friends cared about me, as much as they say they do!


----------



## emmalouise121

babyhopes2010 said:


> :angel:Bye Bye beanie :cry:

lots and lots of love and cuddles to you babe.. :hugs: im sorry x


----------



## babyhopes2010

if one more persons says 'at least u can get pregnant' i will actually hit them :hissy:

id rather have never got pregnant then go throught this,some people are so insensative!


----------



## faerieprozac

babyhopes2010 said:


> if one more persons says 'at least u can get pregnant' i will actually hit them :hissy:
> 
> id rather have never got pregnant then go throught this,some people are so insensative!

Sorry to hear this :cry::hugs:

Facebook status - I hope my appointment is arranged soon so we can start making babies that have a chance of implanting!


----------



## Periwinkle

Mission think positive begins here.


----------



## EmmyReece

:witch: stop playing tricks on me ... why do you have to tint my cm and then not come back at all?? :dohh:


----------



## lintu

:angel: saying good bye MMC :sadangel: :cry:


----------



## babyhopes2010

lintu said:


> :angel: saying good bye MMC :sadangel: :cry:

had mc last night :cry: xx


----------



## 4magpies

is hoping and praying for 2 lines on saturday....

x


----------



## clarepe

really hoping our time comes soon feels like forever since we been trying and also all my preg friends you are making me sad and mad by ignoring me i know you feel guilty esp as some of you werent trying but you making me feel horrible ignoring me!!!!!!


----------



## hw82

Today mine would be 

AARRRHHH You haven't even been together as long as we've have been trying... You were the bit of stuff on the side for my Uncle now your having a child together great! :hissy:


----------



## Rachael1981

Shut up moaning about having morning sickness and headaches. You PLANNED this pregnancy and knew what you were getting into as it's your second. I would give ANYTHING to be in your position!


Sorry, needed a rant!


----------



## EmmyReece

:witch: stop playing games with me, if you're going to pay me a visit then get a move on so I can get started on next cycle, rather than just giving me this awful light pink tinged cm :growlmad:


----------



## 4magpies

Rachael1981 said:


> Shut up moaning about having morning sickness and headaches. You PLANNED this pregnancy and knew what you were getting into as it's your second. I would give ANYTHING to be in your position!
> 
> 
> Sorry, needed a rant!

OMG! I hate it when people do that.

Dont realise how blessed they are.

xxx


----------



## kjean

I'm sick of DREAMING about being a mommy, i'm ready to BE a mommy!


----------



## lintu

I'm going to knee cap the next person who tells me at least you know you can get pregnant and to try again, I wanted this one :sadangel:


----------



## 4magpies

lintu said:


> I'm going to knee cap the next person who tells me at least you know you can get pregnant and to try again, I wanted this one :sadangel:

So very sorry for your loss.

Annoys me when people say that too. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

lintu said:


> I'm going to knee cap the next person who tells me at least you know you can get pregnant and to try again, I wanted this one :sadangel:

thats exactly how i feel :cry: i dont want another one i want my one,just want to rewind few days ago that mummy feeling i had :cry:


----------



## kjean

babyhopes2010 said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to knee cap the next person who tells me at least you know you can get pregnant and to try again, I wanted this one :sadangel:
> 
> thats exactly how i feel :cry: i dont want another one i want my one,just want to rewind few days ago that mummy feeling i had :cry:Click to expand...

Keep your heads up girls! We will get our BFP's and it will be so rewarding


----------



## babyhopes2010

kjean said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lintu said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to knee cap the next person who tells me at least you know you can get pregnant and to try again, I wanted this one :sadangel:
> 
> thats exactly how i feel :cry: i dont want another one i want my one,just want to rewind few days ago that mummy feeling i had :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Keep your heads up girls! We will get our BFP's and it will be so rewardingClick to expand...

i dont think i can feel happy about bfp ill prob just wait for this to happen again :(


----------



## lintu

babyhopes2010 said:


> kjean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lintu said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to knee cap the next person who tells me at least you know you can get pregnant and to try again, I wanted this one :sadangel:
> 
> thats exactly how i feel :cry: i dont want another one i want my one,just want to rewind few days ago that mummy feeling i had :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Keep your heads up girls! We will get our BFP's and it will be so rewardingClick to expand...
> 
> i dont think i can feel happy about bfp ill prob just wait for this to happen again :(Click to expand...

I know what you mean huni xxx I talked to the sister at the EPU and she said I could ask the MW in my next pregnancy to go for an early scan given my history they would fit me in, she said she would be more than happy to see me early :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

really hate when people are bitching about their pregnancies on their fb and then to me in private message. I JUst had a miscarriage. NOT A GOOD TIME.
(wish I could make this my status but too afraid to)


----------



## Broody1976

wish the urge to test would sod off... I've not had any nookie since Monday and I don't ovulate till the weekend but I still want to POAS!

Thats certainly not a suitable FB status for me!! LOL!!


----------



## bethenasia

babyhopes2010 said:


> :angel:Bye Bye beanie :cry:

Oh, babyhopes.... I'm so sorry. If you wanna talk about it, private message me.:sad1: :cry:


----------



## bethenasia

babyhopes2010 said:


> if one more persons says 'at least u can get pregnant' i will actually hit them :hissy:
> 
> id rather have never got pregnant then go throught this,some people are so insensative!

I know! After I lost my babe in December, the few people who knew we were expecting said that to me. I want the healthy baby in my arms, not the memory of losing them.


----------



## bethenasia

lintu said:


> I'm going to knee cap the next person who tells me at least you know you can get pregnant and to try again, I wanted this one :sadangel:

I'm so sorry, dear. :hugs:

I hated when people said that to me (and they still do). Grrrr!


----------



## bethenasia

Sorry for the bombardment of posts from me on this thread, but....

My FB status would be: I've been lapped. Since we've been married and trying, a friend of mine has unexpectedly become pregnant... twice. When will it be my turn for a healthy, sticky bean that sticks for entire 9 months?


----------



## ColaMola7

I hate it when someone tells me,"You're trying to hard, that's why it isn't happening" .. Oh I so want to just punch them in the face lol. 

Thanks that felt good. :thumbup:


----------



## soon2 b wifey

My status now would be

I am happy for all of you my friends who are lucky enough to experience the joy of being pregnant. I wish I could be in your shoes, it takes all of me to pretend throughout the day it doesn't kill me that I'm not. In the meantime waiting to "O". Hoping for some luck this month.


----------



## soon2 b wifey

i have 5+ people on my friends list preggers.


----------



## soon2 b wifey

ColaMola7 said:


> I hate it when someone tells me,"You're trying to hard, that's why it isn't happening" .. Oh I so want to just punch them in the face lol.
> 
> Thanks that felt good. :thumbup:

I hear you people say this to me all the time. It makes me mad. What really pisses me off is when they say "Oh your young you've got all the time in the world to have a baby. So dont worry about not getting pregnant" I seriously experience an out of body version of myself strangling them.


----------



## katlin

I just want to be pregnant again..... I regret bitching so much when i was last time and this time i wont ill embrace all the discomforts


----------



## stephwills

soon2 b wifey said:


> ColaMola7 said:
> 
> 
> I hate it when someone tells me,"You're trying to hard, that's why it isn't happening" .. Oh I so want to just punch them in the face lol.
> 
> Thanks that felt good. :thumbup:
> 
> I hear you people say this to me all the time. It makes me mad. What really pisses me off is when they say "Oh your young you've got all the time in the world to have a baby. So dont worry about not getting pregnant" I seriously experience an out of body version of myself strangling them.Click to expand...

i know what you mean. it really makes me crazy when people say about the age thing.even my doc said it once. i always say it doesnt matter how old you are, you cant control your feelings and i want a baby now not when i'm older.i want to enjoy every second of my child while i'm young enough to have the energy to keep up with them. :flower:.

and as for the whole trying too hard thing,i get it but when your as desperate as what i am and some of the other ladies on here, you will try anything.

baby dust to us all xxx


----------



## Mariakaval

Yeah it's just crazy :(


----------



## faerieprozac

I want a baby, simple as.


----------



## Periwinkle

Why couldn't this have happened when AF is here :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

has excepted my beanie has gone :angel:


----------



## Fiorucci88

AF just showed her ugly head and I log into FB and the FIRST story in my News Feed is;

"Dominick & Melinda's baby is now in gestational week 17" 

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhh good for you guys!!! I'm so sick and tired of reading everyones baby crap all over the place. I SWEAR that if I EVER get a BFP I'm so NOT littering FB with baby updates....I know how much it can hurt someone else :(


----------



## kit603

babyhopes2010 said:


> has excepted my beanie has gone :angel:

So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

You can have my heart
Though it isn't new 
It's been used and broken
And only comes in blue
It's been down a long road
And it got dirty on the way
If I give it to you will you make it clean
And wash the shame away

You can have my heart
If you don't mind broken things
You can have my life if you don't mind these tears
Well I heard that you make old things new
So I give these pieces all to you
If you want it you can have my heart

So beyond repair
Nothing I could do
I tried to fix it myself
But it was only worse when I got through
Then you walked into my darkness
And you speak words so sweet
And you hold me like a child
Till my frozen tears fall at your feet


----------



## katlin

babyhopes i actually read this awhile back n seeing what your going through made me think of it. 

As I sit and remember 
When you were still a part of me
I try to forget...
Your life was never meant to be.
You were given a life, a soul, a name
But now things will never be the same.
You were mine to give life to
Though only for a while
Things had changed...
I will never see your smile.
Yet my love for you
Will never disappear
Though your voice, your laugh,
I will never get to hear.
You will always be my baby
Though I've never seen your face.
Not a thing in this world
Can ever take your place.


----------



## EmmyReece

:growlmad: just because I'm "fat" as you so politely put it, doesn't mean that I'm not allowed to want and try for a baby :grr:


----------



## Fiorucci88

EmmyReece said:


> :growlmad: just because I'm "fat" as you so politely put it, doesn't mean that I'm not allowed to want and try for a baby :grr:

OMG!!!! whoever called you "fat" should just be shunned from your life ASAP!!! Thats HORRIBLE!!!! Whatever happend to people supporting each other? UGH! PEOPLE SUCK!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Fiorucci88 said:


> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> :growlmad: just because I'm "fat" as you so politely put it, doesn't mean that I'm not allowed to want and try for a baby :grr:
> 
> OMG!!!! whoever called you "fat" should just be shunned from your life ASAP!!! Thats HORRIBLE!!!! Whatever happend to people supporting each other? UGH! PEOPLE SUCK!!!Click to expand...

just a shame I can't ... it was my brother's gf moaning about how "fat" people shouldn't get pregnant because of the baby's health etc, whilst giving me dirty looks :grr:


----------



## babyhopes2010

oh right!!! what a bitch im overweight..........hhmmmm i got told similiar thing that prehaps if i lose weight!wft?!:shock:
i just said yeh and turn in to an annorexic miserable bitch like you who thinks the the idea of a good mum is drinking a smoking while ur pregnant!! grrrr


----------



## EmmyReece

babyhopes2010 said:


> oh right!!! what a bitch im overweight..........hhmmmm i got told similiar thing that prehaps if i lose weight!wft?!:shock:
> i just said yeh and turn in to an annorexic miserable bitch like you who thinks the the idea of a good mum is drinking a smoking while ur pregnant!! grrrr

she's just a waste of space ... I'm gonna try and ignore her from now on otherwise I'd probably end up punching her :grr:


----------



## Lara310809

EmmyReece said:


> Fiorucci88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> :growlmad: just because I'm "fat" as you so politely put it, doesn't mean that I'm not allowed to want and try for a baby :grr:
> 
> OMG!!!! whoever called you "fat" should just be shunned from your life ASAP!!! Thats HORRIBLE!!!! Whatever happend to people supporting each other? UGH! PEOPLE SUCK!!!Click to expand...
> 
> just a shame I can't ... it was my brother's gf moaning about how "fat" people shouldn't get pregnant because of the baby's health etc, whilst giving me dirty looks :grr:Click to expand...

What a b*tch :gun: Pity your brother can't see her for who she really is. You will be such a good mum; I know it :hugs:


----------



## katlin

yeh you may be heavier but atleast you know youve got the nutrients and fat store to help this baby develope properly in the womb my doc said for some women with bad morning sickness being a bit heavier is actually a good thing because then you still have fats to send to your baby, so hmmff were just prepared for bad morning sickness


----------



## EmmyReece

katlin said:


> yeh you may be heavier but atleast you know youve got the nutrients and fat store to help this baby develope properly in the womb my doc said for some women with bad morning sickness being a bit heavier is actually a good thing because then you still have fats to send to your baby, so hmmff were just prepared for bad morning sickness

I never thought about it that way :hugs:


----------



## katlin

EmmyReece said:


> katlin said:
> 
> 
> yeh you may be heavier but atleast you know youve got the nutrients and fat store to help this baby develope properly in the womb my doc said for some women with bad morning sickness being a bit heavier is actually a good thing because then you still have fats to send to your baby, so hmmff were just prepared for bad morning sickness
> 
> I never thought about it that way :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: i didnt before he told me i found it out when i was preg the first time cause i lost 30lbs from morning sickness n he told me it was very good that i had extra weight because it enabled me to continue to supply my baby with the fats and nutrients needed


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: thanks for the boost hun, I really needed it ... was half considering chucking the towel in and taking a break


----------



## katlin

its not a bad thing if you need to take a break because it will help relax you. But if you dont want to the next best thing is a bubble bath and a massage. Or spoil yourself and get a pedicure and manicure. Take some you time to destress and hun your not fat you got real curves like a real woman your not air brushed and you dont starve yourself so your healthy. Your going to make a great rolemodel to your lil one because your real. Dont listen to the people who are rude the only person who matters is you.


----------



## EmmyReece

even where I'm so overweight that if I was referred to a fs they would turn me away because of my weight? ... wish my mum still had her huge corner bath, I'd spend the night soaking in that lol

in all seriousness though, I think I need to remind myself that I'm a woman ... hope some girly clothes might help lol


----------



## katlin

i hear yah lol since ive had my little boy my look has gone to the men lol my poor hubby i live in sweats and tshirts n i always got a crunchy patch of something on me when he gets home i have no idea how he looks at me the same way. I feel like such a grub but i make sure to take time to destress and have me time.


----------



## 4magpies

why cant it be my turn?! all I want is one healthy happy baby, not 2, not 3, not 4. Just one!! Is that too much to ask for?!?!

x


----------



## longing

I want a baby, we wanna be parents NOWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

wish my body would make it's mind up one way or another :dohh:


----------



## PocoHR

Could everyone else in the world perhaps wait to get pregnant until I do? Thanks...


----------



## 4magpies

PocoHR said:


> Could everyone else in the world perhaps wait to get pregnant until I do? Thanks...

LOL. Love it.

x


----------



## Cashewnut

Jealousy sucks. Yes I'm happy for you, but you're both two years younger than me, and already have two kids between you, when is it going to be my turn?


----------



## Periwinkle

Weird, AF style pains on CD18... hmmm..


----------



## lupinerainbow

Please catch the egg please :spermy: [-o&lt;[-o&lt; Ovulating today! You can do it!

xxxxxxx


----------



## mumwannabe

I think I might be pregnant (BFP 1-2wks) but don't want to believe it in case it is false!!!


----------



## stephwills

ok - what i would really love to put on facebook to a few 'friends' who are lucky enough to be pregant.

Claire - stop rubbing it in.ok we all know ur having a baby soon but others arent as lucky.
Vicky - good grief, stop moaning about every little thing. do you not realise how lucky you are to be having a healthy baby without even trying.
Lauren - your my best friend and know how i feel so why do you keep coming to me to tell me about every little movement u r feeling. kick a girl when she's down why dont you!!!

sorry if i offended anyone but needed to get that of my chest.

xx


----------



## lintu

I have my D&C Monday dreading it xxx

The world may never notice 
If a Snowdrop doesn't bloom,
Or even pause to wonder
If the petals fall too soon.
But every life that ever forms,
Or ever comes to be,
Touches the world in some small way
For all eternity.
The little one we long for
Was swiftly here and gone.
But the love that was then planted
Is a light that still shines on.
And though our arms are empty,
Our hearts know what to do.
Every beating of our hearts
Says that we love you.


----------



## Aisak

stephwills said:


> ok - what i would really love to put on facebook to a few 'friends' who are lucky enough to be pregant.
> 
> Claire - stop rubbing it in.ok we all know ur having a baby soon but others arent as lucky.
> Vicky - good grief, stop moaning about every little thing. do you not realise how lucky you are to be having a healthy baby without even trying.
> Lauren - your my best friend and know how i feel so why do you keep coming to me to tell me about every little movement u r feeling. kick a girl when she's down why dont you!!!
> 
> sorry if i offended anyone but needed to get that of my chest.
> 
> xx

Steph, i feel ya 100%. i'm so sick of it that this week i "hid" every single friend with an ultrasound pic, constant baby pics or whiny status updates about their pregnancies and/or kids.


----------



## Damita

husband's crying at the film switch because he wants a baby, wish my stupid body would just do it already!


----------



## EmmyReece

*****, I know you're my cousin, and I love you to bits ... but I can't face the "you need to put your legs in the air after sex" or "it'll happen when it happens" or "stop stressing and it'll happen" ... you know we've been trying for ages and you send me a stupid message saying "I've got news for you, I'm pregnant ...". 

You've been completely patronising since you got pregnant with your second baby and I can't take it anymore!!! When you were down here with your little girl, we were woken up each morning at 5.00 by you and your fella arguing over who had the baby, you left her with us loads, you don't even have your baby for more than 5 nights a week (even though you don't work) and you somehow expect to cope with a second.

IT'S NOT BLOODY FAIR :brat:

:cry:


----------



## EmmyReece

Damita said:


> husband's crying at the film switch because he wants a baby, wish my stupid body would just do it already!

:hugs: I cried at that the other night


----------



## Nickij

Why aren't I ovulating yet this month!!!!!! All that BD'ing for nothing????


----------



## Damita

EmmyReece said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> husband's crying at the film switch because he wants a baby, wish my stupid body would just do it already!
> 
> :hugs: I cried at that the other nightClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I feel like a right cow because I've had to hide my cousin's status updates :(


----------



## lintu

EmmyReece said:


> I feel like a right cow because I've had to hide my cousin's status updates :(

I'v had to go through all my pg friends including my SIL hun, i know how you feel :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I should be happy for her, but I can't bring myself to it ... there's a post on page 85 that explains it a bit better ... it's just crazy, but I can't get my head around it :nope:


----------



## lintu

yeah I read it before :hugs: my SIL is the most self centred cow I know oh apart from MIL.

I'm sure between them they are trying to get me sectioned :haha:

We will get there chicken and will be all the better parents for it xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: yep we will be, and we'll appreciate it so much more :cloud9:


----------



## Hopefulwishes

EmmyReece said:


> I should be happy for her, but I can't bring myself to it ... there's a post on page 85 that explains it a bit better ... it's just crazy, but I can't get my head around it :nope:

Don't worry,if it makes you feel better not to read what she's writing then go ahead & hide it.There's so many effed up situations I can think of going on right now of ppl having kids that don't deserve them it really gets to me too.


----------



## missamandamay

broody21 said:


> If she is pregnant AGAIN, then there is no justice in the world.


I have the same issue! DH Ex-wife might be going on number 4, non of which she has nor will ever have. And we are struggling to have just one. :brat:


----------



## Xpecta

Two weeks ago we suffered through a miscarriage after trying for a year and a half. Pretty much no one on my facebook knows. So this is what I would love to say:

"Never gone, never far, in my heart is where you are. Always close, every day, Every step along the way. Even though for now we've got to say goodbye, I know you will be forever in my life. Never Gone."


----------



## emmalouise121

OHs 15 yr old sister is pregnant, found out yesterday.. what a joke :(
She knows we're TTC too.. :cry: im heartbroken..


----------



## EmmyReece

emmalouise121 said:


> OHs 15 yr old sister is pregnant, found out yesterday.. what a joke :(
> She knows we're TTC too.. :cry: im heartbroken..

:hugs:

I think my status today would be ...

I need to get myself healthy for when I do get my bfp, and taking a break makes so much sense while I concentrate on my weight loss ... so why can't I bring myself to say the words?? :cry:


----------



## Trixiebell

After being together 9 years we now want it to be our turn to have our own little family instead of it being everyone elses turn


----------



## Periwinkle

I would really love to be buying baby clothes :( :cry:

I'm feeling really emotional today, hopefully that's a sign :rolleyes: :D


----------



## lintu

feels like iv been forced to give up something i'm just not ready too :cry:


----------



## Reilley

Mine would be:IUI with donor sperm?!?! Possible?!?!? I hope so bad!!!:shrug:


----------



## longing

Trixiebell said:


> After being together 9 years we now want it to be our turn to have our own little family instead of it being everyone elses turn

Exactly what I would say!! And after 9 years together EVERYONE expects you to be having kids so 'the question' comes up constantly! :cry:


----------



## Tarkwa

I'd put my status as *'We're trying for a baby - it just hasn't happened for us yet SO LEAVE US ALONE!!!'*. I'm so fed up of people saying 'So, when are you going to have babies then?'. We would have bloody had them years ago if we could - life's just being a bit of a bitch to us right now. :nope:
Aaaaaah, that feels SOOOOO good - if only I could really put that down as my status. I've gone right off facebook - far too many people I know announcing they are PG or saying what their babies/toddlers/kiddies are doing/have done etc... 
xxx


----------



## caitierigdon

OH started looking at baby stuff when we went to Target last night. I feel so guilty because he was getting all misty-eyed thinking about having a baby and in my heart I feel like it's never going to happen and it's not his fault. Am I doing him a disservice by staying with him when I can't give him the one thing he really wants?


----------



## stephwills

dont feel like that caitieridgon. he is with you because he loves you. i am in the same boat as you.

dont want to say that i'm sure it will happen because i get sick of hearin that so will just keep your chin up although it may be hard and i hope and prayfor you that you will get your bfp very soon.


lots of love and babydust to you

xxx


----------



## caitierigdon

stephwills said:


> dont feel like that caitieridgon. he is with you because he loves you. i am in the same boat as you.
> 
> dont want to say that i'm sure it will happen because i get sick of hearin that so will just keep your chin up although it may be hard and i hope and prayfor you that you will get your bfp very soon.
> 
> 
> lots of love and babydust to you
> 
> xxx

Thank you! And thank you for not giving me the old positive reinforcements...I get those enough from family! I hope this will be the year for all of us.

xoxo:hugs:


----------



## emmalouise121

is going back on the pill.. I cant do this anymore :'(


----------



## lintu

emmalouise121 said:


> is going back on the pill.. I cant do this anymore :'(

Aww Hun stay strong I used to say that every mth, then it changed to next mth I'm going back on the pill xxx you will get there huni xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs:

this would be mine after having a long hard think about things this afternoon

&#8220;The future belongs to those who believe in the beauty of their dreams&#8221;


----------



## caitierigdon

emmalouise121 said:


> is going back on the pill.. I cant do this anymore :'(

have you considered NTNP? there's so much less stress


----------



## 9babiesgone

really tired and fed up with everything, but my family would never understand, so here I am venting to myself.


----------



## Thistledown

We're going to TTC! Eeeee! :dance:


----------



## Rachael1981

Should stop testing early, sick of seeing :bfn: but too impatient!


----------



## Petes Angel

emmalouise121 said:


> OHs 15 yr old sister is pregnant, found out yesterday.. what a joke :(
> She knows we're TTC too.. :cry: im heartbroken..

I feel you Emmalouise. My DH's youngest bro has got his girlfriend pregnant and they are having a rushed wedding! At first I was a bit envious but I have gotten over it. Just wanna have my own bundle of joy.:baby:


----------



## EmmyReece

:witch: where are you??? when I don't want you to visit you arrive early, when I do want you to visit you draw it out and make me wait ages :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Pretty pretty please could i have my :bfp: this cycle. Ive been an extra good girl! :D & 37 cycles is too many for anyone to suffer!


----------



## Hopefulwishes

&#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552; &#3275;&#4326;&#9731;&#4326;&#3275; &#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;
&#9788; If you have amazing children, put this as your status &#9788;
&#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552; &#3275;&#4326;&#9731;&#4326;&#3275; &#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9565;

REALLY? As if your pictures & constant talking about them isn't enough.
IhateyousomedaysfacebookIreallydo.


----------



## BellyHopeful

If this is implantation spotting, I will be overjoyed!!! If this is AF spotting a tad early, you might want to steer clear of me for a few days.


----------



## lintu

D&C over an done with time to get back on the horse, erm so to speak :winkwink:


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

Losing a baby hurts. Trying to conceive at 18. Tired of people telling me I should wait. Age is nothing but a number. If I'm ready I'm ready! :growlmad:


----------



## EmmyReece

Please, please, please when we book our holiday for next year let us be booking a travel cot too for our :baby: 
[-o&lt;


----------



## 9babiesgone

I really need an vacation from my own family!!!


----------



## Reilley

Mine would be: confused- from ICSI plans to IUI with donor sperm on the fast track!:wacko:


----------



## mindbodysoul

I will not congratulate you on your new pregnancy. You text me to ask if I am pregnant yet? Knowing that I have been wanting this for 4 years now. Also Knowing that YOU are pregnant and its a married mans baby. After your 3 abortions and 1 cocaine induced miscarriage you should not be allowed children. I have stuck by you but do you realize telling me that you tried everything including a condom (broke), vaginal film and the morning after pill but yet somehow you are still pregnant, does NOT make me feel better. F OFF!


thats what i want to say right now! lol..I will not though. But i also won't be fake and congratulate her. she just got on her feet after 7 years of struggling with her 7 yr old and even went as far as to leave her daughter in cali while she went to FL for 6 mos..its not fair that people like that can look at a man and get pregnant!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emmalouise121

why do I watch one born every minute? why do I do it to myself? why do I feel like I can't even have children already? why is my OHs 15 yr old sister pregnant by mistake and im NOT?! :cry:


----------



## 9babiesgone

emmalouise121 said:


> why do I watch one born every minute? why do I do it to myself? why do I feel like I can't even have children already? why is my OHs 15 yr old sister pregnant by mistake and im NOT?! :cry:

:hugs: :dust:
I Just wanted to give you some hugs!! that is a sucky situation! and I hope you get your :bfp: soon!


----------



## emmalouise121

9babiesgone said:


> emmalouise121 said:
> 
> 
> why do I watch one born every minute? why do I do it to myself? why do I feel like I can't even have children already? why is my OHs 15 yr old sister pregnant by mistake and im NOT?! :cry:
> 
> :hugs: :dust:
> I Just wanted to give you some hugs!! that is a sucky situation! and I hope you get your :bfp: soon!Click to expand...

Thank you hun, thats lovely. Im getting AF pains and got sore bbs at the moment, so im expecting AF anytime soon :( just hope it happens sooner rather than later for all of us :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I hope you get it soon!! YOU deserve it for sure!! more :dust: for you!!
I hate when af comes! such a bummer :hugs:


----------



## Hopefulwishes

mindbodysoul said:


> I will not congratulate you on your new pregnancy. You text me to ask if I am pregnant yet? Knowing that I have been wanting this for 4 years now. Also Knowing that YOU are pregnant and its a married mans baby. After your 3 abortions and 1 cocaine induced miscarriage you should not be allowed children. I have stuck by you but do you realize telling me that you tried everything including a condom (broke), vaginal film and the morning after pill but yet somehow you are still pregnant, does NOT make me feel better. F OFF!
> 
> 
> thats what i want to say right now! lol..I will not though. But i also won't be fake and congratulate her. she just got on her feet after 7 years of struggling with her 7 yr old and even went as far as to leave her daughter in cali while she went to FL for 6 mos..its not fair that people like that can look at a man and get pregnant!!!!!!!!!

:hug:


----------



## emmalouise121

Still no AF, but crippling AF pains, terrible backache and sore bbs :wacko: 
My psycic reading said someone close would get their BFP around the same time as me.. spooky, as they have.. now just waiting for mine.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I keep reading my cards, and getting the fertility card!! hopefully I get my fertile myrtle stage and get that :bfp: at the end of the month!!


----------



## Tarkwa

Hopefulwishes said:


> &#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552; &#3275;&#4326;&#9731;&#4326;&#3275; &#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;
> &#9788; If you have amazing children, put this as your status &#9788;
> &#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552; &#3275;&#4326;&#9731;&#4326;&#3275; &#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9565;
> 
> REALLY? As if your pictures & constant talking about them isn't enough.
> IhateyousomedaysfacebookIreallydo.

That is sooo funny, and annoyingly true :haha: ! Luckily I'm hardly on FB any more so it can't bother me! Feel much more at home with my ladies on BnB :hugs:.
xxx


----------



## lintu

I know I felt horrendous for the last 8 weeks but i really want my lil bean back :cry:


----------



## Tarkwa

lintu said:


> I know I felt horrendous for the last 8 weeks but i really want my lil bean back :cry:

Ah, hun, of course you do. :hugs: I'm so sorry. Your lil bean will be forever in your thoughts. :angel:
xxx


----------



## Hopefulwishes

I don't know why,I probably shouldn't have but... I just entered the One born every minute sweepstakes "Win $4,000 for a nursery, $200 weekly prize" It's not like I ever win anything anyways..


----------



## TTCFay

I can't believe my test came out negative. But that's okay. Good things come to those who work hard for them.


----------



## JamerC77

Clomid is making me a little coo-coo for coco puffs today. I had two hissy fits and all I want is to swim in a sea of dark chocolate.


----------



## NDH

is feeling emotional today. There's still a tiny chance, but looks like I'm moving on to month 26 :( Had no idea getting pregnant would be this hard...


----------



## Aisak

It wasn't painful enough that you got pregnant after one month of trying (with your third child with the third father)...now you're having f*cking twins. Don't forget the ultrasound pics! F*ck off.


----------



## Rachael1981

The :witch: got me this morning, but it's ok, a November baby will do me nicely thanks!


----------



## Tarkwa

Aisak said:


> It wasn't painful enough that you got pregnant after one month of trying (with your third child with the third father)...now you're having f*cking twins. Don't forget the ultrasound pics! F*ck off.

I love it!!! It's nice to have a laugh so early in the morning O:)
xxx


----------



## stephwills

:bfn::bfn::bfn: this morning - again. no tears though suprisingly. still no af so maybe still in luck - not feeling very optimistic though.:growlmad:


----------



## Tarkwa

stephwills said:


> :bfn::bfn::bfn: this morning - again. no tears though suprisingly. still no af so maybe still in luck - not feeling very optimistic though.:growlmad:

Aah, chick big :hugs:. It's horrible to be so used to seeing a BFN that you just accept it as normal - I know how you feel.
xxx


----------



## CHILLbilly

~Loves it when the town drunk announces a surprice pregnancy~


----------



## Hopefulwishes

CHILLbilly said:


> ~Loves it when the town drunk announces a surprice pregnancy~

:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

hate it when people I dont even know think it is ok, to tell me I put on weight.


----------



## teresapk

cd3....just want to get this DONE


----------



## Aisak

Have you seen this latest gem going around facebook...it popped up right after the "twins" announcement (see my earlier post):

WE'RE EXPECTING AGAIN!!! I know, I know it's crazy isn't it? I can't believe it myself. I wasn't going to put it on here because it's obvious but wanted to make it official. I mean who would have guessed that we are expecting AGAIN!! Yup it's official. We are expecting snow AGAIN this coming Tuesday and Wednesday!! This was just too funny so I had to re-post it to see who doesn't read the whole thing !!!!!!!!


UM. NOT FUNNY.


----------



## EmmyReece

:cry: you need to be grateful for what you have, you have a beautiful baby girl and another girl on the way, yet you choose to moan on facebook that you aren't having a boy and can't wait to get trying again ... grow up you self centred ****

Ohhh and to ask me when I'm going to be giving my mum a grandchild when you know how long we've been wanting a baby for!!! Are you completely clueless or what????


----------



## MRS_HJO

Sick of everyone telling me to relax and it will happen. YOU RELAX!

:winkwink:


----------



## Tina Bee

I'm sick and tired of seeing everyone post their ultrasound and new baby pictures up on facebook! We get it you had a freakin baby! whoop dee dooo!!!!


----------



## babydustcass

got a + POK today! Wahoooo maybe we will make a baby this month


----------



## Rozz1e1

Look....I dont want or need your f****** opinion! Im married, Im nearly 22, I have a good career with good job prospects when I want them, my husband is happy and supportive and we are very much in love and we want a child together!! Stop being so judgemental to me and look at your own 15 year old pregnant niece before you start saying im being "silly by wanting a baby and I should wait for at least a good few years" you condescending old bat!! Sorry ladies...had to get that our there....


----------



## Thistledown

Hubby's home and the OPKs say I'm OVing! Guess who's going to be:sex: like :bunny::bunny: this weekend! :blush:


----------



## Fiorucci88

Does helping and supporting my best friend through a surprise pregnancy and subsequent abortion, without EVER bitching, moaning or crying, get me some extra :dust:?????


----------



## EmmyReece

Fiorucci88 said:


> Does helping and supporting my best friend through a surprise pregnancy and subsequent abortion, without EVER bitching, moaning or crying, get me some extra :dust:?????

:hugs: if there was any justice in the world then it would earn you bucket loads of the stuff


----------



## emmalouise121

just got my BFP... wow.. :|


----------



## EmmyReece

omgggggggg congrats hun :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

congrats emma I am very happy for you!!


my fb status would be:
why couldnt we have dtd last night, it was a fertile time for me, and yet now I wonder if I missed the one day I could have gotten pregnant. HE better want sex on the 7th my last fertile day or I will be so pissed.
his damn hormones


----------



## emmalouise121

thank you girls..

im sending you all so so much baby dust :dust: hoping you all get your BFPs soon, you all deserve it more than anything :hugs:


----------



## Fiorucci88

congrats Emma!!! 

See, just when you were ready to throw in the towel!!! SO SO happy for you!!! :)


----------



## Fiorucci88

EmmyReece said:


> Fiorucci88 said:
> 
> 
> Does helping and supporting my best friend through a surprise pregnancy and subsequent abortion, without EVER bitching, moaning or crying, get me some extra :dust:?????
> 
> :hugs: if there was any justice in the world then it would earn you bucket loads of the stuffClick to expand...

one could only hope right?? I've also been fielding calls/texts from another friend who is constantly complaining about leaky diapers and her "horrible" breastfeeding schedule. Like you KNOW I've been TTC just as long as you and you have a 1 month old now....like maybe you can complain to someone else?? please???


----------



## katlin

I cant post this because im double suprising my parents next week by driving 9 hours to there 25th anniversary on a greyhound bus with an 8month old they think i cant make it. N my present to them im going to pee on a pregnancy test and put it in a box with a due date underneath it so they will find out that im pregnant.

fb status would read:

So im pregnant with #2 soooo excited only 36weeks to go!


----------



## Hopefulwishes

A good friend of mine just posted she's 14 weeks a long. I'm sincerely happy for her she's awesome.

That just adds ANOTHER person on my fb talking about pregnancy.. I'm in tears.


----------



## EmmyReece

:cry: please body don't be playing tricks on me, please let me ov and get a :bfp:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I really really need my husband right now. I have been feeling like my life is over all day! : (


(I would never dream of putting this as my fb status)


----------



## Hopefulwishes

9babiesgone said:


> I really really need my husband right now. I have been feeling like my life is over all day! : (
> 
> 
> (I would never dream of putting this as my fb status)

:hugs:

I want my husband too :( I keep crying.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Hopefulwishes said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I really really need my husband right now. I have been feeling like my life is over all day! : (
> 
> 
> (I would never dream of putting this as my fb status)
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I want my husband too :( I keep crying.Click to expand...

I am sorry. I am feeling the same way! :hugs:
I hope you feel better and fast. I hate that feeling.


----------



## Hopefulwishes

9babiesgone said:


> Hopefulwishes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I really really need my husband right now. I have been feeling like my life is over all day! : (
> 
> 
> (I would never dream of putting this as my fb status)
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I want my husband too :( I keep crying.
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry. I am feeling the same way! :hugs:
> I hope you feel better and fast. I hate that feeling.Click to expand...

I'm feeling slightly better now.I'm just worried that I'm going to have the worst Valentines ever because that's when af is supposed to show,so I'm really getting emotional & already feeling like I failed.Doesn't help my friends keep getting pregnant left & right without even trying.I hope your day has improved some as well.


----------



## katlin

hopefulwishes im sorry to hear that i hated hearing about it and im going to try not to be a fb butt myself and only post every 4 weeks or on big occasions like when i hear the hb ect. I remember being told 12 weeks ago my sil was pregnant n she pushed it all over fb after she told me she was getting an abortion and she drank and did drugs n i was sitting there thinking she shouldnt even be pregnant i would do so much better for that baby if it were mine. N now shes 20 weeks and complaining about every little ache, pain, ect. N i keep telling her just enjoy it because she will never experience it again with that child.


----------



## 9babiesgone

wishing you hadnt made me sad!! I wish you werent so distant just because he is around. : (


----------



## lorcam4

I would say...I swear if one more chick gets pregnant accidentally and then complains about her love handles I'm gonna scream


----------



## brooke28

I would say:

Why oh why must my body suck so bad?!?!?!?! Getting pregnant seems so easy for everyone around me, but for me it is a struggle and a heartbreak!!! When is it gonna be my turn????


----------



## MrShOwE

I would say - 
Can't sleep again - being kept awake by my overwhelming desire to be a mummy. Is it possible to feel any less of a woman than I do right now?


----------



## MsLaura

Everywhere I look I see babies or pregnant mommies. I see them on tv, at the store, at work, etc.... It's kind of making me depressed. Hoping for my bfp this month!


----------



## Hopefulwishes

katlin said:


> hopefulwishes im sorry to hear that i hated hearing about it and im going to try not to be a fb butt myself and only post every 4 weeks or on big occasions like when i hear the hb ect. I remember being told 12 weeks ago my sil was pregnant n she pushed it all over fb after she told me she was getting an abortion and she drank and did drugs n i was sitting there thinking she shouldnt even be pregnant i would do so much better for that baby if it were mine. N now shes 20 weeks and complaining about every little ache, pain, ect. N i keep telling her just enjoy it because she will never experience it again with that child.

Oh my, that is absolutely terrible. It's such a shame people are like that.
I can relate to the pushing over fb I have a friend who's non stop making every single post about her pregnancy ever since she got the faint line on the test.Life is just so unfair,horrible people get things they don't really want or deserve & good people would love to have a baby so easily but can't.


----------



## TOW23

bethany26 said:


> Please STOP asking me when we are going to have a baby! I have to hold back the tears as I come up with some lie that we are waiting or too busy... I hate feeling like I'm broken...

GOSH I know how you feel!


----------



## lintu

If one more kid or loser tell me there pregnant I am not going to be held responsible for my actions :cry:


----------



## Hopefulwishes

*Logs into facebook* First thing I see?

Album: Baby Bump including pics of the positive test & belly at each week.

:cry: :cry:

They're 10 weeks along.. each week is going to suck seeing another pic added.

:cry:


----------



## EmmyReece

please, please, please let me have a temp of more than 36.03 tomorrow morning [-o&lt; please let these cramps mean something good and that my eggy is on it's way down to implant :blush:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Tohopefulwishes

I hope you are having an better day and I could have written that about v-
day as well. I hope you and I don't ge af but :bfp: 
Fb status: please give me an :bfp: for my valentines gift and everyone who wants. One please!


----------



## Damita

Fiorucci88 said:


> Does helping and supporting my best friend through a surprise pregnancy and subsequent abortion, without EVER bitching, moaning or crying, get me some extra :dust:?????

:dust: I just had to do the same before Christmas :hugs::hugs:


----------



## charlottemia

I hate &#947;ou! SO much, leave us alone :'(


----------



## EmmyReece

charlottemia said:


> I hate &#947;ou! SO much, leave us alone :'(

:hugs:


----------



## charlottemia

EmmyReece said:


> charlottemia said:
> 
> 
> I hate &#947;ou! SO much, leave us alone :'(
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

booo! people get on m&#947; nerves so much! hormones! :blush: xx


----------



## Damita

If I see another pregnancy annoucement I might have to go and scream into a pillow!


----------



## Fiorucci88

Damita said:


> Fiorucci88 said:
> 
> 
> Does helping and supporting my best friend through a surprise pregnancy and subsequent abortion, without EVER bitching, moaning or crying, get me some extra :dust:?????
> 
> :dust: I just had to do the same before Christmas :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

rough, aint it?? The only thing that saved me through the whole ordeal was my bestie, felt HORRIBLE bc she knows about me and DH's struggle TTC. I kept telling her it wasn't her fault, etc. It was just nice to know she realized it was a hard thing for me to do and appreciated it even more :)


----------



## katlin

awee hun thats gotta be hard n your a really good friend to be able to go through that with her especially when your in the position your in. I dont know if i could do it....


----------



## Fiorucci88

I didn't know if I could do it either, but she's my best friend and sister. I have no siblings, so shes my family. You do what you gotta do sometimes. I know she would have done the same for me :)


----------



## stephwills

Fiorucci88 said:


> I didn't know if I could do it either, but she's my best friend and sister. I have no siblings, so shes my family. You do what you gotta do sometimes. I know she would have done the same for me :)

im in the same position as you and finding it really hard. love her to bits but hate even looking at her at the moment. how do you cope with it?? 

i definately think that we both deserve extra :dust: now.

xx


----------



## Shona D

I think you deserve extra babydust too. Sounds horrendous.

Shona


----------



## Damita

Fiorucci88 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiorucci88 said:
> 
> 
> Does helping and supporting my best friend through a surprise pregnancy and subsequent abortion, without EVER bitching, moaning or crying, get me some extra :dust:?????
> 
> :dust: I just had to do the same before Christmas :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> rough, aint it?? The only thing that saved me through the whole ordeal was my bestie, felt HORRIBLE bc she knows about me and DH's struggle TTC. I kept telling her it wasn't her fault, etc. It was just nice to know she realized it was a hard thing for me to do and appreciated it even more :)Click to expand...

Yeah it's horrible, mine kept changing her mind, one minute she was keeping it next she wasn't, it was such a tough choice for her :hugs: Mine was the same hated that she was pregnant and I wasn't.


----------



## Kassy

Hopes that she'll get lucky in her first month TTC. Cha, and monkeys might fly out of her butt!.


----------



## DollyDolly

Heres mine 'so you spend your benefits on drink and drugs and you get knocked up like 'just like that!' are you going to continue smoking weed thoughout ur pregnancy?! Yes you are! Wake up and realise how lucky you are and how selfish your being!!!!'


Sorry :-(


----------



## 9babiesgone

really, can I ask for more consideration, after I Just cleaned 5 rooms!


----------



## MiissMuffet

CD 15, come on and ov already!!


----------



## Hopefulwishes

I just want it to be next week already.
Sooo impatient right now.


----------



## alocin55

Why is everyone else around me pregnant and it just happens so simply for others. xx


----------



## Hopefulwishes

Just read my horoscope sounds promising.Fingers crossed for a bfp.

"You're bound to be entering a period of significant change at this time. And you shouldn't be afraid to seek the advice of friends you trust when it comes to making any important decisions. Others should even be willing to help you out financially if you need it. 

"An awful lot will be changing all around you at this time. You&#8217;ll be feeling a little intense today, and it&#8217;d be a good time to really get to the bottom of things. You should be able to benefit from some helpful advice or guidance today. Just realize that there will still be some important issues left to resolve before you&#8217;re ready to start on any new projects or endeavors. Mantra: Responsibility. "


----------



## EmmyReece

My status would be ...

"STOP SYMPTOM SPOTTING YOU LOON, YOU'RE ONLY 4 DPO" :dohh: :blush:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I really need to have sex today!! today is the day!!!


----------



## katlin

Im feeling kinda emotional today and just wish the day would end so i can go to bed...


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hate that feeling when you know your definitely out for the cycle AGAIN! :cry: 
Feel like i'm never going to see them magic lines... maybe someone is trying to tell me something :cry: :cry:


----------



## NDH

Let the babydancing for cycle 26 commence!

~Yeah cause all my Church friends would really appreciate that status LOL


----------



## TTCFay

I GOT MY :witch:!

THANK YOU, GOD.


----------



## Amber_Lynn822

Praying this is our month to conceive :)


----------



## Thistledown

How can 2 weeks be soooooo long?? :shrug:


----------



## slb80

I feel like crying, SA result abnormal! Am I ever going to be a mummy??


----------



## Tarkwa

Big :hugs: slb. It's hard to know when it might happen, but the stats do say that 92% get preggers within 2 years (from the NHS website) so FX'd for you.
:hugs:
xxx


----------



## gilmore85

why isn't it my turn yet!!


----------



## Scamp

Trying so hard not to be stressy :(


----------



## 9babiesgone

really wish I could get away from here.


----------



## Tarkwa

*I would give anything to have a cream coloured coat covered in snot* (in response to a friend who said it was a bad idea wearing such a light coloured coat with a snotty child) - you don't know how bloody lucky you are girl! :cry:
xxx


----------



## Mommyagain

Getting ready to start round 1 of clomid....wish be luck!


----------



## NDH

Thinks I know why I haven't conceived in 2 years of trying - I'll feel so stupid, but overjoyed if I'm right!


----------



## Tarkwa

NDH said:


> Thinks I know why I haven't conceived in 2 years of trying - I'll feel so stupid, but overjoyed if I'm right!

Do tell us! I'm curious and wondering if I'm not doing something right now?! :shrug:
xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

I really really hate when I feel like I dont know how to cope with these problems.


----------



## NDH

Tarkwa said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Thinks I know why I haven't conceived in 2 years of trying - I'll feel so stupid, but overjoyed if I'm right!
> 
> Do tell us! I'm curious and wondering if I'm not doing something right now?! :shrug:
> xxxClick to expand...

Oh it probably won't help you cause it's just me being silly and getting my dates wrong, Oing later than I thought I did. As I pretty much have to coerce my DH to BD more than once a week we've been completely missing it all this time. At least, I hope that's the case anyway, still yet to confirm it.


----------



## Hopefulwishes

Less than a week..


----------



## Tarkwa

NDH said:


> Tarkwa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Thinks I know why I haven't conceived in 2 years of trying - I'll feel so stupid, but overjoyed if I'm right!
> 
> Do tell us! I'm curious and wondering if I'm not doing something right now?! :shrug:
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh it probably won't help you cause it's just me being silly and getting my dates wrong, Oing later than I thought I did. As I pretty much have to coerce my DH to BD more than once a week we've been completely missing it all this time. At least, I hope that's the case anyway, still yet to confirm it.Click to expand...

I seeeeee! That would be brilliant if all you needed to do was :sex: a bit later :happydance:! Best of luck chick.
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:cry: why make me feel like an idiot? one day I hope you feel like this


----------



## gilmore85

please don't rise until sunday!


----------



## kit603

It feels strange to know that i've just ovulated and NOT be symptom spotting or counting down the days to testing...


----------



## lupinerainbow

Why the hell would you get pregnant, write it on fb, miscarry and write it on fb get pregnant again about 3 weeks later and write it on fb do you not learn your lesson! 

Dear AF,
Can you please stay away for next 9 months! Your due a visit tomorrow but would prefer if we could take a much needed break from one another, our relationship is becoming more and more strained each cycle and i am beginning to despise you, if we take a break for 9 months i am sure i will be happy to see you again when you do arrive, thank you, i hope you take my advice so we can rekindle our relationship, :kiss::hugs: Lupine.

:rofl: 

xxxxxxx


----------



## confuzzled

lupinerainbow said:


> Dear AF,
> Can you please stay away for next 9 months! Your due a visit tomorrow but would prefer if we could take a much needed break from one another, our relationship is becoming more and more strained each cycle and i am beginning to despise you, if we take a break for 9 months i am sure i will be happy to see you again when you do arrive, thank you, i hope you take my advice so we can rekindle our relationship, :kiss::hugs: Lupine.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> xxxxxxx

god i love this its exactly how i feel hope u get bfp soon


----------



## Rachael1981

lupinerainbow said:


> Why the hell would you get pregnant, write it on fb, miscarry and write it on fb get pregnant again about 3 weeks later and write it on fb do you not learn your lesson!
> 
> Dear AF,
> Can you please stay away for next 9 months! Your due a visit tomorrow but would prefer if we could take a much needed break from one another, our relationship is becoming more and more strained each cycle and i am beginning to despise you, if we take a break for 9 months i am sure i will be happy to see you again when you do arrive, thank you, i hope you take my advice so we can rekindle our relationship, :kiss::hugs: Lupine.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> xxxxxxx

I love this, it's how I feel too!


----------



## kit603

lupinerainbow said:


> Why the hell would you get pregnant, write it on fb, miscarry and write it on fb get pregnant again about 3 weeks later and write it on fb do you not learn your lesson!
> 
> Dear AF,
> Can you please stay away for next 9 months! Your due a visit tomorrow but would prefer if we could take a much needed break from one another, our relationship is becoming more and more strained each cycle and i am beginning to despise you, if we take a break for 9 months i am sure i will be happy to see you again when you do arrive, thank you, i hope you take my advice so we can rekindle our relationship, :kiss::hugs: Lupine.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> xxxxxxx

This is exactly why BnB needs a "like" button :rofl: That's how i've been feeling too :p


----------



## Hopefulwishes

kit603 said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> Why the hell would you get pregnant, write it on fb, miscarry and write it on fb get pregnant again about 3 weeks later and write it on fb do you not learn your lesson!
> 
> Dear AF,
> Can you please stay away for next 9 months! Your due a visit tomorrow but would prefer if we could take a much needed break from one another, our relationship is becoming more and more strained each cycle and i am beginning to despise you, if we take a break for 9 months i am sure i will be happy to see you again when you do arrive, thank you, i hope you take my advice so we can rekindle our relationship, :kiss::hugs: Lupine.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> xxxxxxx
> 
> This is exactly why BnB needs a "like" button :rofl: That's how i've been feeling too :pClick to expand...

:rofl: Oh so true. We're only planning on 1 child,so really af stay away 9 months please that's all I'm asking for!

I also feel you on the "like" button I sometimes catch myself "thanking" ppl as if it were the "like" button.haha.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Why do I have to be depressed everyday of my life. since I was 10 or 11. when does it end?


----------



## Scamp

9babiesgone said:


> Why do I have to be depressed everyday of my life. since I was 10 or 11. when does it end?

:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!! : )


----------



## Scamp

My period is coming! Bring on a new cycle


----------



## lintu

why am i surrounded my pregnant people, is it a conspiracy to get me sectioned??


----------



## 9babiesgone

Need to stop getting upset at uneducated people on fb!!!


----------



## Hopefulwishes

Why do you complain every time you have a doctors appointment? I would LOVE to be seeing my baby on screen but maybe that's just me.


----------



## NDH

This isn't a status, but I have come so close to angrily announcing that I'm TTC (and failing) on facebook this week that I'm almost afraid to go on in case I say so
ething I shouldn't/will regret.


----------



## katlin

Praying to god that i dont lose my baby....


----------



## bethenasia

lupinerainbow said:


> Why the hell would you get pregnant, write it on fb, miscarry and write it on fb get pregnant again about 3 weeks later and write it on fb do you not learn your lesson!


I had a friend/family member do this. She had a miscarriage right before she got married. Then, a year or so after she was married, she was 4 weeks pregnant and announced it on fb, then miscarried at about 6-7 weeks (of course annoucing that on fb). Then 3 weeks later, she found out she was pregnant again and proceeded to fb announce it immediately. You'd think that after TWO miscarriages in a row she would have learned her lesson about facebook announcements.

Luckily, third time was a charm for her. Her son was born December 21, 2010.


----------



## bethenasia

katlin said:


> Praying to god that i dont lose my baby....

Fx'd for you and your baby... :hugs:


----------



## katlin

ty its been a rough 24 hours n i love knowing i can come on here for support


----------



## Hopefulwishes

Another pregnancy announcement on facebook :cry: soon I won't have any friends on there that aren't currently pregnant or already have a little one.This is ridiculous this whole town is pregnant.. but me.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I really hate when people treat me like this. ; )


----------



## Tarkwa

Hopefulwishes said:


> Another pregnancy announcement on facebook :cry: soon I won't have any friends on there that aren't currently pregnant or already have a little one.This is ridiculous this whole town is pregnant.. but me.

It's horrible, isn't it, but that's how I feel too. Big :hugs: chick.
xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

NDH said:


> This isn't a status, but I have come so close to angrily announcing that I'm TTC (and failing) on facebook this week that I'm almost afraid to go on in case I say so
> ething I shouldn't/will regret.

NDH, I cant tell you what to do hun, because it is ultimatley your choice. But, if it was me I would keep it to myself, or maybe just tell family members you trust or just your close friends. When people dont know the pain of TTC and how difficult it can be they can be very rude and judgemental. You can start getting those annoying questions from people you barely know like "So are you pregnant yet" or "Why dont you just relax and let it happen", etc, blah, blah, blah.... It only makes the process more difficult in my opinion and honestly i dont think it is really anyone else's business. But, like I said it is your choice, I just wanted you to consider what could happen if you announce it to everyone on FB....it is like opening up a can of worms...Good luck to you hun, with whatever you decide. :flower:


----------



## victorial8

Working in a supermarket is not the greatest place to avoid people with bumps, new borns or buying PG tests!! :( :(


----------



## Scamp

I'm on my period and OMG IT HURTS... but will be well worth it if this is my cycle!


----------



## Hopefulwishes

Tarkwa said:


> Hopefulwishes said:
> 
> 
> Another pregnancy announcement on facebook :cry: soon I won't have any friends on there that aren't currently pregnant or already have a little one.This is ridiculous this whole town is pregnant.. but me.
> 
> It's horrible, isn't it, but that's how I feel too. Big :hugs: chick.
> xxxClick to expand...

It is.Thanks.


----------



## Hopefulwishes

victorial8 said:


> Working in a supermarket is not the greatest place to avoid people with bumps, new borns or buying PG tests!! :( :(

I know how that is I used to work at a Pharmacy as a cashier. Everyone would be buying pg tests,diapers,all kinds of baby things since they brought their prescriptions there all the time. Even would bring in pictures to be developed.:hugs:


----------



## Fiorucci88

Why do I always go out of my way to get people the most thoughtful gifts and NO ONE ever returns the favor to me....

I mean I never say anything, but in my heart it hurts that my own husband can't even be thoughtful enough to think outside the box occasionally. Am I so hard of a person to know or understand???? Don't I deserve more then last minute??


----------



## crossroads

There are too many friends on my Facebook who are preggers


----------



## Kassy

My boobs have started hurting. I can't help but me a tiny bit excited.


----------



## millybum

crossroads said:


> There are too many friends on my Facebook who are preggers

Isn't this so true! It drives me bonkers!
Most of my friends have more than 1 kid anyways and have had another 1 whilst DH and I have been trying. 

Think I'd put: "I just want 1, I won't be greedy! I will be the best mum, and DH will be a brilliant dad! ;) x"


----------



## wannabeprego

Maybe I should act like one of these slutty whores on Maury and have a one night stand with some random guy I barely know so i can finally be pregnant already!!!! ARRGGHHHH, UGGGHHHHH....


(and no, I would never actually do this, i am happily married, i just needed to vent) sigh.....


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am about to cry. thanks oh, I get out like once a freakin month if that, and you are going out all day today, and all day next weekend. it must be great to go out as much as you do.


----------



## lilashwee

i would say: either af turn up or give me bfp because i am way too impatient x


----------



## Hopefulwishes

millybum said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> There are too many friends on my Facebook who are preggers
> 
> Isn't this so true! It drives me bonkers!
> Most of my friends have more than 1 kid anyways and have had another 1 whilst DH and I have been trying.
> 
> Think I'd put: "I just want 1, I won't be greedy! I will be the best mum, and DH will be a brilliant dad! ;) x"Click to expand...

Same here! Every time i turn around ANOTHER person is announcing their pregnancy. I also want just one,are we asking for too much really?! 

:dust:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Cycle 26, giving soy another go after some natural cycles...


----------



## misslissa

Wish I could turn back the clock and change all the f**k ups I've made then I would have graduated and had a better job instead of doing admin for network rail, earnt more money and still had a home not gone bankrupt at 27 years old and feel like a complete and utter failure, resulting in depression anxiety and chronic fatigue which also led to being overweight. 

Overall I wish the last few years had been fun and sucessful for me and my lovely OH so that our baby could be born into a better life. If we manage to concieve all we have to give it will be our love. Yes I know that's the most important but let's be honest the other staff matters too.


----------



## NDH

Is feeling more hopeful about this cycle than I have in two years!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

FB status: dear husband, all you have to do is call before you go out for hours while your on post! its an ASSHOLE thing to do to just stop texting me at random and then turn around and be outside playing basketball! OH BTW we have totally different preggo symptoms this month than normal...just thought you would be interested to know that we have cramping at 8DPO...
oh and I HATE stupid idotic 18 year olds who are crazy and not ready for a relationship much less a relationship with an enlisted soldier who badger their exes friends and act like stupid bitches!

LMAO-end FB statuses... cant you tell how happy i am....??? :rofl:


----------



## Hopefulwishes

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> oh and I HATE stupid idotic 18 year olds who are crazy and not ready for a relationship much less a relationship with an enlisted soldier who badger their exes friends and act like stupid bitches!
> 
> LMAO-end FB statuses... cant you tell how happy i am....??? :rofl:

:rofl: I know the type.


----------



## Hopefulwishes

"I wanted to know if there was a website where you can put your name on an ultrasound picture of a baby. i wanted to know so i can play a trick on my boyfriend."

I do NOT find this funny in the least bit.


----------



## lintu

Why did my baby have no heartbeat, I wasn't ready to not be pregnant :cry:


----------



## EmmyReece

:cry: well thanks a lot body for f***ing up on me :grr: I was happy thinking that I was in my 2ww, didn't mind either way what happened at the end, so now I'll be going into my ttc break knowing that I don't ov and there's nothing the dr or fs can do until I lose some weight :cry:


----------



## Scamp

lintu said:


> Why did my baby have no heartbeat, I wasn't ready to not be pregnant :cry:

:hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> :cry: well thanks a lot body for f***ing up on me :grr: I was happy thinking that I was in my 2ww, didn't mind either way what happened at the end, so now I'll be going into my ttc break knowing that I don't ov and there's nothing the dr or fs can do until I lose some weight :cry:

:hugs: You know where I am hun xx


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

"Why do people close to me have to shove it in my face that they are pregnant, i dont want to know, i just want it to be my turn!"


----------



## Tarkwa

5 years ago today you were in labour with your first child, and you're moaning that it took you two more days to have that baby by c-section - why? Have you no idea how lucky you are to have had that child in the first place, let alone two more?!
Maybe it's my PMS, but her comment made me angry today.
xxx


----------



## Cara89

So, this is cd 69 for me, longest cycle I've had yet, and this morning I get a BFN. F.M.L. Guess it's time to call the Dr. 11 Months of this is too much for me when idk what's going on. :(


----------



## 9babiesgone

Really, you had to make me feel bad, bc I am busy all the time. YOu try living my life, and see if you answer your phone all the damn time.


----------



## ponyparade

silently panicking about TTC again next month. After a 5 month break, free of the agonizing 2WW- i dont know if i can handle the constant disappointment. Damn you broken tubes!


----------



## Hopefulwishes

My husband is at work all day,I'm home all alone except for my two cats,crying my eyes out hugging my Valentines day bear because af came this morning.

I don't think I've ever felt this bad even all the years I was single on Valentines day.

:cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## linxminx22

i really cant wait for my ovulation to come, i cant wait for them two lines on the ovulation stick, i cant wait for my 2ww to be over and im praying for a bfp, to show theres a sticky bean growing inside me .... i can no way put that lol x


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am really irritated. really , to the point of tears. who are you to say I shouldnt try to have another child??? f**k you.


----------



## dragonhawk

OK, this is going to sound like a very selfish thing to say, but my status today would be...

Isn't it about time I got to enjoy the delights of wearing all that gorgeous maternity wear. Just because I may eventually get pregnant, does not mean that I will lose my self-esteem or sense of style. 

------
So there!

Someone in the office has finally got pregnant (they've been trying for 4 years, so I really don't envy them, but they are ready for parenthood) and has just started showing. Suddenly she's wearing only trackie bottoms to work. We work in a smart business-wear environment, so her choice in maternity wear is frowned upon even by all of the men in the office.


----------



## lintu

9babiesgone said:


> I am really irritated. really , to the point of tears. who are you to say I shouldnt try to have another child??? f**k you.

:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

lintu said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I am really irritated. really , to the point of tears. who are you to say I shouldnt try to have another child??? f**k you.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks! I really needed that!!


----------



## victorial8

Just got some bad news about my friends little girl and im feeling numb :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

victorial8 said:


> Just got some bad news about my friends little girl and im feeling numb :(

OMG, Is she ok? :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Hopes this cycle is our cycle. I want the world to know that I want to be a mum!


----------



## bmuir11207

I am hoping it happens this month


----------



## nona81

don't assume my husband will be a completely useless father, just because yours is.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Scamp said:


> Hopes this cycle is our cycle. I want the world to know that I want to be a mum!

exactly how i'm feeling x :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Frustrating aint it! 
x


----------



## Broody1976

dragonhawk said:


> OK, this is going to sound like a very selfish thing to say, but my status today would be...
> 
> Isn't it about time I got to enjoy the delights of wearing all that gorgeous maternity wear. Just because I may eventually get pregnant, does not mean that I will lose my self-esteem or sense of style.
> 
> ------
> So there!
> 
> Someone in the office has finally got pregnant (they've been trying for 4 years, so I really don't envy them, but they are ready for parenthood) and has just started showing. Suddenly she's wearing only trackie bottoms to work. We work in a smart business-wear environment, so her choice in maternity wear is frowned upon even by all of the men in the office.

Not selfish at all - I also work in a very professional office, my firm would have a fit if I turned up in trackies (assuming I ever get preggers). 

My sister works in HR and she says that you have to be really delicate with pregnant women as the cases they can bring against an Employer could cripple them. 

However, like you I'd like to think my sense of style wouldn't completly disappear!!



nona81 said:


> don't assume my husband will be a completely useless father, just because yours is.

:thumbup: I'd have that status too!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

really, you have to tell me that It is not a possibility, let me at least hope a tad bit.


----------



## dragonhawk

OK, new one for the evening...

Please just let me and hubbie be in the same country as eachother at the right time of the month. Grr.....


----------



## debralouise

Ok this is mine:-(

I am heartbroken that the witch turned up a day early this month when I really thought it was our turn!!!! 

Sorry just feeling sorry for myself today xx


----------



## bmuir11207

debralouise: your little girl is soooo cute..i have two girls but they barely have hair


----------



## debralouise

bmuir11207 said:


> debralouise: your little girl is soooo cute..i have two girls but they barely have hair

Ah thank you! That cheered me up. 
She is a little sweetheart but also a major madam at times!! Lol xx


----------



## bellaxgee

just a little story that PISSED me off:

I lost my baby about a month ago and my SIL put on her status:

This week we remember babies born asleep or whom we have carried but not met, or those we have held but could not take home or the ones that make it home but could not stay Make this your profile status if you or someone you know has suffered the loss of a baby.

I commented with the quote "An angel in the book of life wrote down my baby's birth,. Then whispered as she closed the book,. "Too beautiful for Earth"."

Afterwards, a girl took that quote and put it as her status...after she just had an abortion! I would have loved to comment with: you CHOSE to give your baby up...i FOUGHT to keep mine alive!


----------



## debralouise

Oh honey I'm so sorry for your loss xx

People can be so thoughtless!! 

Hugs xx


----------



## Hopefulwishes

Guess I'll play my Sims game.. make my character have a bunch of babies.
Enough for all of us here to have one.


----------



## gilmore85

Hopefulwishes said:


> Guess I'll play my Sims game.. make my character have a bunch of babies.
> Enough for all of us here to have one.

OMG i do that too lol


----------



## mum2beagain

6dpo why does sunday seem so far away i just wanna :test: already !!! a birthday :bfp: is all i want on sunday


----------



## Fiorucci88

this isn't what my status would be, but rather a facebook observation i've made....

A girl I grew up with announced her pregnancy on fb back in November....since then she's posted almost NOTHING regarding her pregnancy, no scan pics, no pics of her belly, no status' about being PG, etc. Last night her hubby posted one pic of her and her belly, tagging her in it, but that's it. 

I'm thinking maybe she had a difficult time getting PG and she knows how ANNOYING the constant fb updates can be when youre TTC. I seriously would love to give this girl a big 'ol hug and say THANK YOUUU!!!! She seems to be the only one of my PG friends that understands this....so kudos to you today! hahaha


----------



## wannabeprego

Well another pregnancy announcement on FB this morning.... ugghhhhhh:wacko::wacko:


----------



## bellaxgee

more pics of newborn babies on my newsfeed :(


----------



## Scamp

Hopes all these side effects of the medication I'm getting will be worth it this month! x


----------



## MrsPMA

he he he I've just spent far too long reading through these posts and it has cheered me right up so hope I'm not hijacking but after more posts in my fb feed this morning and being CD1 I really needed this.

Today's status would be:

"CD 1 and not a mummy again - oh sorry...does it make you uncomfortable reading this about me? Then think how I feel reading your updates....."

lol slightly mean maybe but i feel better now :winkwink:


----------



## francismummy

Even though I love my sons dearly I really want a little girl x


----------



## 9babiesgone

i am trying so hard, but YOu dont see how hard it is, and YOu dont care.


----------



## Bookworm

Mine would be:

I'm not really 'focusing on work', hubby and I don't really want a bit longer 'just the two of us', I couldn't care less if I never see China, Russia or South America & I'm sick of making excuses to all you inconsiderate people who push me to tell these awful lies so that you don't feel awkward when I burst into floods of tears when I tell you the truth!


----------



## bellaxgee

i really shouldnt be sitting at my desk checking my nipples every 10 minutes to see if they are sore....

^^ true story lol ^^


----------



## lintu

I want my bean back :cry:


----------



## Hopefulwishes

You posted on fb you were pregnant the second after you pee'd on the stick, it's only been a week & it's all you talk about.I hope nothing goes wrong for you but honestly isn't a bit early to shove it in everyone's face? Not to mention your unhealthy relationship you announce each fight between your pregnancy talk.


----------



## Aisak

Fiorucci88 said:


> this isn't what my status would be, but rather a facebook observation i've made....
> 
> A girl I grew up with announced her pregnancy on fb back in November....since then she's posted almost NOTHING regarding her pregnancy, no scan pics, no pics of her belly, no status' about being PG, etc. Last night her hubby posted one pic of her and her belly, tagging her in it, but that's it.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe she had a difficult time getting PG and she knows how ANNOYING the constant fb updates can be when youre TTC. I seriously would love to give this girl a big 'ol hug and say THANK YOUUU!!!! She seems to be the only one of my PG friends that understands this....so kudos to you today! hahaha

AMEN TO THAT!!!

After all the attention seeking bullsh*t i've had to put up with from pregnant women lately has made me promise to myself that i WILL NOT post pictures of ultrasounds, announce my pregnancy on fb (or really at all...), or bitch and moan about any discomfort pregnacy may cause me. Nor will i whine about any inconvenience the kid may cause when s/he finally decides to arrive.


----------



## Hopefulwishes

"AMEN TO THAT!!!

After all the attention seeking bullsh*t i've had to put up with from pregnant women lately has made me promise to myself that i WILL NOT post pictures of ultrasounds, announce my pregnancy on fb (or really at all...), or bitch and moan about any discomfort pregnacy may cause me. Nor will i whine about any inconvenience the kid may cause when s/he finally decides to arrive."

This girl literally just posted a black scan. I don't know who gave her a scan this early but she posted it & said "You see that little black dot on there that's my baby" 

I had the urge to say No,I don't see a thing the ENTIRE thing is black not to mention I can tell you took this with your cellphone to upload it the entire thing is a black blurr.

haha,so YES,I agree let's not post it on fb when it's finally our turn.


----------



## lintu

Oh god another bad day, when will this end, is it too much to ask to be a mum. It took 12 mths to get my little bean and then it chose not to carry on xx I would be 12 wks now :cry:


----------



## Niamh22

I miss my 2 babies and just because i have a LO one know it doesn't make it any easier stop telling me it does!!!


----------



## NDH

Nothing to do but wait and hope hubby's swimmers did the trick this month.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Cant wait to be pregnant so i CAN post it all over facebook!! Every 5 mins i will be posting something about my baby / bump i will NOT moan i WILL post every single scan picture!!! NOONE has the right to tell me thats wrong, If people had been through HALF of the things i have been through to get this far i will be damned if im going to hid it! Over three years of sadness i think i deserve to spread the happiness!

I know its hard to see all those babies and bumps, but you dont really know what people have been through to get pregnant or the ins and outs of other peoples lifes.........


----------



## EmmyReece

xMissxZoiex said:


> Cant wait to be pregnant so i CAN post it all over facebook!! Every 5 mins i will be posting something about my baby / bump i will NOT moan i WILL post every single scan picture!!! NOONE has the right to tell me thats wrong, If people had been through HALF of the things i have been through to get this far i will be damned if im going to hid it! Over three years of sadness i think i deserve to spread the happiness!
> 
> I know its hard to see all those babies and bumps, but you dont really know what people have been through to get pregnant or the ins and outs of other peoples lifes.........

:hugs:


----------



## Fiorucci88

Maybe the reason I'm not pregnant yet is because I'm CONSTANTLY stressed out from my dumb a$$ sister in law. She makes me literally ill. I've had a stomach ache for over 12 hours now.....ughhhhh


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am feeling sick, and hoping this means I am pregnant.


----------



## Scamp

Taking my last tablet tonight :happydance:
x


----------



## wannabeprego

Driving myself totally nutz.. by testing to early even though I promised myself I wouldnt bother this month since DH has been out of town 2 weeks this month and missed my entire fertile window.. Why must I torture myself like this... ugghh.. i am supposed to be giving myself a break from TTC this month....I think i am totally off my rocker at this point...:wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## EffyM

Yes we are trying. If you don't like it dont come visit! - HECK... just dont come vist regardless

He might be your son but he is my husband!! stop treating him like a 3 year old. You and your spoiled heathen daughter can go far far away. Neither of you or your extended family will ever and i mean EVER be left alone with any children we have!!


----------



## lintu

EffyM said:


> Yes we are trying. If you don't like it dont come visit! - HECK... just dont come vist regardless
> 
> He might be your son but he is my husband!! stop treating him like a 3 year old. You and your spoiled heathen daughter can go far far away. Neither of you or your extended family will ever and i mean EVER be left alone with any children we have!!

I think our inlaws must be related, cos I couldn't have put it better myself xxx


----------



## Hopefulwishes

EffyM said:


> Yes we are trying. If you don't like it dont come visit! - HECK... just dont come vist regardless
> 
> He might be your son but he is my husband!! stop treating him like a 3 year old. You and your spoiled heathen daughter can go far far away. Neither of you or your extended family will ever and i mean EVER be left alone with any children we have!!

That is my fear.. if I ever get a lo I don't want my mil left alone with him/her I'm afraid this will cause some conflict with my dh.Not worrying about it just yet though considering I can't even get a bfp.


----------



## Fiorucci88

EffyM said:


> Yes we are trying. If you don't like it dont come visit! - HECK... just dont come vist regardless
> 
> He might be your son but he is my husband!! stop treating him like a 3 year old. You and your spoiled heathen daughter can go far far away. Neither of you or your extended family will ever and i mean EVER be left alone with any children we have!!

:hugs: I totally feel your in-law pain. All mine do is stress out DH to no end...he does EVERYTHING for them and on top of it he has to be crapped on all the time, and have his wretched little sister yell at him, boss him around, etc. Lately shes been all into disrespecting me now too...god I wish she would just GO AWAY! She is such damaged goods I swear...


----------



## victorial8

I think im out this month :( :(


----------



## 9babiesgone

really giving up now.


----------



## emuuu

:hugs: for everyone

my status would be: it's nearly time to start peeing on opk's so we can finally get down to ttc!! cycle 1 woo hoo!!! :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

wow. someone was right peeing on a stick in the afternoon makes all the difference. : )


----------



## katlin

congrats 9babiesgone!!

N my status for today would be

Stupid girl you have a beautiful baby at home and your out drinking and posting drunken photos when your baby is with a sitter. What is this the 4th weekend in a row? Grow up and take care of what you created!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks katlin
congrats to you too! I see you are preggo!! so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## lintu

Congrats 9babies, that's awesome news so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

just as things start going good something comes along and f**ks it up


----------



## Tarkwa

I've just seen a post that one of my 'friends' is PG (I say friend, she is someone I worked with last year who is really nice but haven't kept in touch really). She didn't announce it on FB, but somehow it has really upset me. I started TTC when I first met her (May 09) and a year later she got married (just after I left that job). She said she would try for a baby after getting hitched so it took her less than 3 months to fall PG (according to my calculations). I'm so upset about it that I even cried! I haven't cried at things like that before on FB and I have seen many PG announcements!

My status today would be:
*I hurt so much inside - I just want what should come naturally to all women.*
xxx


----------



## faith33

1st time in my life ive ever gone 4days over!!!! come on bean stick it out abit longer gimme a +sign ;-)


----------



## faith33

aww dont stress i know how ur feeling its happened to me too. will kp u in my prayers may u have gud news very soon and stay positive hun there many of us in the same boat :hugs:





Tarkwa said:


> I've just seen a post that one of my 'friends' is PG (I say friend, she is someone I worked with last year who is really nice but haven't kept in touch really). She didn't announce it on FB, but somehow it has really upset me. I started TTC when I first met her (May 09) and a year later she got married (just after I left that job). She said she would try for a baby after getting hitched so it took her less than 3 months to fall PG (according to my calculations). I'm so upset about it that I even cried! I haven't cried at things like that before on FB and I have seen many PG announcements!
> 
> My status today would be:
> *I hurt so much inside - I just want what should come naturally to all women.*
> xxx


----------



## gilmore85

faith33 said:


> 1st time in my life ive ever gone 4days over!!!! come on bean stick it out abit longer gimme a +sign ;-)

good luck!


----------



## Reilley

mine would be: Heterogene IUI......PLEASE!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

lintu said:


> Congrats 9babies, that's awesome news so happy for you :hugs:

thanks!!!


My status would be : 
please dont let me lose this baby Great Spirit, I really dont think I could handle it again.


----------



## katlin

cangrat 9babies and ty!


----------



## victorial8

"Gutted, AF has just shown 3 days early meaning that my leutal phase has changed. Not happy, will I every get pregnant!!!!"


----------



## 9babiesgone

katlin said:


> cangrat 9babies and ty!

np. You are going to be a great mom!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Hopefulwishes

Dear AF,

Could you please just stay away for 9 months time? I think we really need some space,your monthly visits are just too much for me to handle at this time.I was stupid enough to believe that your visit was over for this month since you disappeared for more than half the day,only to return in the morning & in the process ruin my sheets.I'm very angry at you & myself for this.The only forgiveness I see fit for this,is that you stay away for the next 9 months & bring me a little one.

Please & thank you.


----------



## katlin

aweee ty 9babies i bet you already are a great mom i just hope i can do it as well as i have with my son as i know itll be alot harder with 2.


----------



## 9babiesgone

katlin said:


> aweee ty 9babies i bet you already are a great mom i just hope i can do it as well as i have with my son as i know itll be alot harder with 2.

YOu will do just great. I thought the same thing when My son came along. and guess what. I handle it just fine! actually a lot better than fine.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Lets hope tomorrow brings me a 9dpo :bfp: :haha: Dream on Zoie Dream on!


----------



## EmmyReece

xMissxZoiex said:


> Lets hope tomorrow brings me a 9dpo :bfp: :haha: Dream on Zoie Dream on!

keeping everything crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Can we pretend that airplanes in the night sky
are like shooting stars
i could really do with a wish right now,wish right now,wish right now.


----------



## NDH

Is hoping that fainting twice at 3dp is a good sign - even though I know it's too early.


----------



## Reilley

Mine would be: Gee get over yourself!!! The whole universe is not moving around you!!!!! Don´t be so inconsidered!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

EmmyReece said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Lets hope tomorrow brings me a 9dpo :bfp: :haha: Dream on Zoie Dream on!
> 
> keeping everything crossed for you :thumbup:Click to expand...

I wouldnt waiste your time crossing your fingers for me, its never gunna happen


----------



## 9babiesgone

I really want this day over!!!!


----------



## Scamp

Think I'm ovualting... Going to jump Mike when he gets home! :haha:
x


----------



## longing

Please please Sam could you stop telling us how much you hate being pregnant :-(


----------



## longing

Scamp said:


> Think I'm ovualting... Going to jump Mike when he gets home! :haha:
> x

Hehe! Made me smile! go get him!!


----------



## EmmyReece

longing said:


> Please please Sam could you stop telling us how much you hate being pregnant :-(

:(


----------



## Scamp

longing said:


> Please please Sam could you stop telling us how much you hate being pregnant :-(

Why would someone say they hate being pregnant :shock: 
:hugs:


----------



## longing

Thank you :hugs: Its my OHs sister, she complains about not being able to go out and get slaughtered, she can't find anything to do, its really boring, big inconvience for her, apparently. She doesn't know how lucky she is and how upset we feel when she says those things :-(


----------



## Bunnylicious

News,

Jessica Alba announced on Twitter that she's having 2nd baby.

congrats *jealous*


----------



## 9babiesgone

I really really want to just not be me for one day. I can not do anything right.


----------



## EmmyReece

longing said:


> Thank you :hugs: Its my OHs sister, she complains about not being able to go out and get slaughtered, she can't find anything to do, its really boring, big inconvience for her, apparently. She doesn't know how lucky she is and how upset we feel when she says those things :-(

:hugs: my cousin does exactly the same thing :(


----------



## kit603

Mine are the same too :(


----------



## Hopefulwishes

One minute you're saying you're so happy to be pregnant then when the sickness kicks in you're complaining & end the sentence with "fml"

NO! fuck MY life,where's my pregnancy? where's my sickness,where's my happiness? I guess your life isn't really that fucked is it?


----------



## wifey29

Is so angry with our so called friends for telling us how wonderful it is to have a baby and how we should do it, when they know that we cant :cry:


----------



## katlin

Hoping this cramping and backache arnt a bad sign.... getting kinda scared and nervous...


----------



## 9babiesgone

really really need an break. when do I get to take a little vacation, even with the kids?

he gets out but what about me. and I dont mean party. I mean get out and see friends or just go to the park, or whatnot


----------



## VSubasic

Bunnylicious said:


> News,
> 
> Jessica Alba announced on Twitter that she's having 2nd baby.
> 
> congrats *jealous*

ughh I had the same thought as you...lol


----------



## addie140910

This is cool. If I could say anything I wanted on facebook I would say that I want a baby, and am anxious becasue AF is 4 days late but excited about the possibilitys but terrified because last time didn't end so well. D: Swing of mixed emotions :D But can't be posted on facebook because I don't want my family to know until were sure it will work out this time


----------



## bethenasia

I'm starting to wonder if bad, uninformed choices I made when I was younger are effecting me today. Is that why I've had/ am having trouble making a baby and it sticking?


----------



## addie140910

bethenasia said:


> I'm starting to wonder if bad, uninformed choices I made when I was younger are effecting me today. Is that why I've had/ am having trouble making a baby and it sticking?


I wounder the same things. I had an eating-disorder for YEARS. :/ My husband says that that has something to do with it, he's not a doctor but im sure a doctor would agree.


----------



## bethenasia

addie140910 said:


> bethenasia said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if bad, uninformed choices I made when I was younger are effecting me today. Is that why I've had/ am having trouble making a baby and it sticking?
> 
> 
> I wounder the same things. I had an eating-disorder for YEARS. :/ My husband says that that has something to do with it, he's not a doctor but im sure a doctor would agree.Click to expand...


I've had doctors tell me that my bad choices have nothing to do with this difficulty, but I still wonder it. I mean, modern medicine is discovering new things every day. What if that is proven wrong next time?


----------



## addie140910

> I've had doctors tell me that my bad choices have nothing to do with this difficulty, but I still wonder it. I mean, modern medicine is discovering new things every day. What if that is proven wrong next time?

Doctors told me the same thing, however I have lost faith in doctors in the recent times, and have to go with my best judgement now. I am trying a healthy diet and lots of vitimans to make sure I am somewhat reversing the damage so hopefully what has happened in the past dosn't happen again. :/


----------



## Trixiebell

I have everything crossed that this is our month fed up of hearing everyone else having babies, it's mine turn now!


----------



## addie140910

klwcurlyq said:


> Stop asking me if I'm pregnant yet!!!

I HATE IT When people ask me this. Especially with the miscarriage march of 2010 and then it's like the whole world is jumping on you and pressuring you to have a baby. Sometimes things just need time to heal. I think it's because their uncomfortable and are unsure what else to do or to say in cases like mine, and the many other like mine. 

Oh and I have another one. 

I also HATE IT when people tell meYour not a mother you dont understand. Because really..its like I could have changed that? A year later and it is still irritating. My sister pulls this crap all the time . Most of the time it's like ...Really take a look into yourself and see if your really doing all that much better before messing with someone who actually has their life together.


----------



## addie140910

Trixiebell said:


> I have everything crossed that this is our month fed up of hearing everyone else having babies, it's mine turn now!

:happydance: Best of luck to you! :D My facebook and twitter page is full of people having babies I can totally understand how you feel!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Why do I Have to be alone again for the 8th day in a row!


----------



## NDH

6 more days until testing day! I will not test early, I will not test early.


----------



## katlin

im losing faith that i wont lose this baby i wont stop cramping, i called healthlink and what do they tell me "theres nothing a doctor can do at this stage so unless your bleeding your better not to go in". I hope my ultrasound wednesday will have a good outcome but im not confident.

I cant post this on facebook because everyone i know will freak n wont leave me alone and will cause more stress. I cant even tell my mom because that will cause more problems then it helps. N hubby doesnt seem to understand.....


----------



## Reilley

Mine would be: Whoo hoo I found a gyn who has NO problems to monitor my cycle and prescribe the meds even if we do IUI with donor sperm in Denmark!!! WHoo ho!!!!


----------



## Lisa2701

Today mines would say....

I am doing my best to stay happy for all of my friends and family who are falling pregnant or having babies just now but jeeze I am sick of hearing about it. Stop moaning about morning sickness and be happy that you are pregnant, or about sleepless nights...thats what new borns do !!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Boooooo AF why do you hate me so?


----------



## 4magpies

Hoping and praying that OH's SA results are okay.... we need them to be, would all be too much with my problems too...

x


----------



## Rachael1981

4magpies said:


> Hoping and praying that OH's SA results are okay.... we need them to be, would all be too much with my problems too...
> 
> x

FX'd for you, hope they are fine :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks Rach.

xx


----------



## Tarkwa

Mine would be: Just been to the fertility specialist (again!) today - looks like we're going to need IVF, but only if I lose enough weight. Luckily they prescribed me 3 more cycles of clomid to help me ovulate - fingers crossed that we catch that little eggy. DH is having another SA to make sure his :spermy: are ok and results have improved. This is the kind of shit you have to do when you don't fall pregnant at the drop of a hat! 
xxx


----------



## HopefullyBaby

Mine would be: Really how many kids can you possibly pop out?????

And another: How can you treat me like that knowing that you're the only person who knows about our TTC problems? Just because you got pregnant! Really some friend you are?


----------



## katlin

How much pee do u have to have in your bladder for a darn ultrasound i already feel like im gunna pee myself and its not enough


----------



## wannabeprego

Hoping that the :witch: continues to stay away and that I finally get my :bfp: this month!!!!! Please lord let this month finally be it!!!!! :wacko:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karasu

Lisa2701 said:


> Today mines would say....
> 
> I am doing my best to stay happy for all of my friends and family who are falling pregnant or having babies just now but jeeze I am sick of hearing about it. Stop moaning about morning sickness and be happy that you are pregnant, or about sleepless nights...thats what new borns do !!!

Oh my gosh, you read my mind! I swear if I hear one more pregnant friend spazz about hard it is to be pregnant I think I will flip.:dohh:


----------



## TandJ

:yipee: I have my egg white cervical fluid!!! Yayyy!!!

ya if I posted that facebook would be like...:ban:


----------



## sabina786

Please god don't let my AF come and please please make this my month that I find out my eggo is prego!


----------



## 9babiesgone

really hate when people dont understand my pain!


----------



## lintu

It's been nearly 4 weeks since my ERPC and AF is nowhere in sight, please let it be because I'm pregnant again but then I'm just not that lucky


----------



## EmmyReece

71 days now since af started, someone up there is taking the mick :grr: I just want af to hurry up so I know where I am ... I really don't want to go another 7 months without one :cry:


----------



## lintu

Do you remember your son you stupid, selfish cow? That's right he's the one who lost his baby and you can't be arsed to ring and see how he is doing, I don't care what you think of me but he's hurting too, but I guess cos he's not your pathetic, spoilt daughter then he doesn't matter, you need to remember you 3 children not 1!


God I would love to put that but am waiting till I see the bitch


----------



## 4magpies

WHY CANT THE GOD DAMN HOSPITAL JUST RING YOU BACK WHEN THEY SAY THEY WILL!!!

OMG!! it's stressful enough worrying about SA results as it is.

x


----------



## Trixiebell

10 days until AF is due, please please don't show, let it be our month....I think we've bd'd more than enough to have caught the egg!


----------



## Hopefulwishes

We get it you have morning sickness welcome to being pregnant.. we don't need an update every time you nibble a cracker & puke throughout the entire day.[been two weeks of this now daily]


----------



## MouseyMom

Yes, we are TTC and i'm going nuts and overanalyzing everything...deal with it.


----------



## Tarkwa

Why is nature so cruel?! 
xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I just want to fast forward a week so I know if this is our time or not........


----------



## lupinerainbow

Come on body... Please ovulate! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;
Whoever knew it was so hard to make a baby, how on earth is there so many oopsies?


----------



## katlin

Pregnancy is beautiful but some things are a pain in the bottem.


----------



## Fiorucci88

AF showed her face today, right on time. Am I the ONLY one having trouble getting pregnant?!?!?


----------



## EmmyReece

cd 72 still no af, seems like my body has decided to put me on a ttc break as well :cry:


----------



## 4magpies

Woooooooooohoooo!!! We have got good sperm!!!!!!!!!!

^Imagine posting that on FB. :haha:

x


----------



## emuuu

4magpies said:


> Woooooooooohoooo!!! We have got good sperm!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ^Imagine posting that on FB. :haha:
> 
> x

haha! I'd love to see the replies you would get! 

Mine would be....

Emma likes making babies - i've had more sex this week than I did all last month :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

so upset, if I lose this baby I will be so sure that I really am a failure at this.


----------



## Karasu

Fiorucci88 said:


> AF showed her face today, right on time. Am I the ONLY one having trouble getting pregnant?!?!?

definitely not. we've been trying since 2009 actively trying since 2010. but its annoying all the same.


----------



## Karasu

9babiesgone said:


> so upset, if I lose this baby I will be so sure that I really am a failure at this.

Don't think that way! You can do it! You are not a failure!:hugs:


----------



## lintu

9babiesgone said:


> so upset, if I lose this baby I will be so sure that I really am a failure at this.

Awww huni :hugs: i'm sure everything will be fine darlin xxxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

I hope so I was spotting and bleeding earlier, adn it finally stopped, but I havent got much faith.

: /


----------



## Aisak

Whatever happened to the second trimester "rule"?! Why are people spreading the news of their pregnancy all over the internet right after peeing on a stick?!


----------



## jess123

Aisak said:


> Whatever happened to the second trimester "rule"?! Why are people spreading the news of their pregnancy all over the internet right after peeing on a stick?!

Oh my God hahaha you said it, girl. This is one thing I can't even deal with!!

A close friend of mine posted a picture of the positive pee test, while I was still miscarrying. So she was well aware that it could happen. Then, at her 11 week scan, she found out she miscarried. THEN was so upset because people on facebook were posting about it. WTF?! It's horrible and I had only wished her the best, but you make it public, that's what happens.

As for my status update.. I OVULATED!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lintu

I want my period already, damn you MMC I should be 13 weeks and happy now not planning my TTC strategy again :cry:


----------



## smokey85

i want baby #2 now hurrrry the helll upppppp :)


----------



## lintu

whoop whoop never thought id be so happy and at the same time so sorry to see a :bfn: but it means my body is now healing :happydance: bring on my next :bfp: lets hope this one goes to term


----------



## 4magpies

knows AF is gonna play games with me this month as I have zero symptoms, not even sore boobs....

x


----------



## maria2611

Mine would be:
'Seriously, you're pregnant after being with your boyfriend for a month? Lucky you. So why is your profile picture, dated two days ago, showing you holding a bottle of vodka?' 

(Sorry if this makes me sound like a jealous cow, but this really has made me angry!)


----------



## 4magpies

maria2611 said:


> Mine would be:
> 'Seriously, you're pregnant after being with your boyfriend for a month? Lucky you. So why is your profile picture, dated two days ago, showing you holding a bottle of vodka?'
> 
> (Sorry if this makes me sound like a jealous cow, but this really has made me angry!)

Would make me angry too.

x


----------



## maria2611

4magpies said:


> maria2611 said:
> 
> 
> Mine would be:
> 'Seriously, you're pregnant after being with your boyfriend for a month? Lucky you. So why is your profile picture, dated two days ago, showing you holding a bottle of vodka?'
> 
> (Sorry if this makes me sound like a jealous cow, but this really has made me angry!)
> 
> Would make me angry too.
> 
> xClick to expand...

I have to actually resist actually saying something on there. I'm so glad this thread exists else I would have! :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

My 17YO SIL was drinking wine and smirnoff ice over xmas at 38 weeks pregnant... it was sooo hard to bite my tongue.

x


----------



## Bookworm

Mine Would be:
I post on this thread called Facebook on a trying to conceive forum and sometimes I worry that I'll get confused & post it up on my real fb page....


----------



## wannabeprego

Wannabeprego is so impatient right now, wishing either AF would show already or I would get a definate dark second line on my HPT's....This is driving me batty!!! :wacko: :wacko: I wish I could see the future to know what was going to happen.....ugghhhhhhh


----------



## wannabeprego

Here is my testing thread in the galllery if anyone feels like taking a peek and giving me their opinion on what they think... :flower:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...anything-there-updated-test-pg-4-02-26-a.html


----------



## Pocketmonster

Mine would be....OMG!!!! CD70....yes 70...where the feck is my period!!!!!! AAAHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## katlin

Stupid girl you drive me nuts your baby is two months old its making a noise not saying hi, So start listening to other mothers instead of posting it everywere n making an ass of yourself!


----------



## Heather9603

I wish my MIL didn't have cancer or possibly die soon because I havn't been able to give her a grandchild yet. :(


----------



## lupinerainbow

LUPINERAINBOW is the happiest ever! :cloud9: Finally found a suitable house and its far nicer than i imagined we would be getting. Dad is giving me money for my wedding dress next week, all i need now is a bfp and i will be floating on my cloud forever :cloud9: 

xxxxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Pocketmonster said:


> Mine would be....OMG!!!! CD70....yes 70...where the feck is my period!!!!!! AAAHHHHH!!!!!

I'm 3 days ahead of you :dohh: it's really annoying isn't it? :(


----------



## 9babiesgone

i lost again! I dont know if this could get any harder


----------



## lupinerainbow

9babiesgone said:


> i lost again! I dont know if this could get any harder

:hugs: so sorry hun :hugs:

xxxxxxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks. I am just broken.
I Hope you get your :bfp: soon!!

:dust:

:hugs:


----------



## BrainsBeauty

:cry: I'm so mad right now! Just saw her 18 week pregnancy picture and just announced it was a boy. Congrats to you but I wish I was pregnant right now. Trying to put my mind into losing some weight and getting in shape but it isn't working. I can't wait to experience pregnancy and I can't wait to hold my baby. You people don't understand! But keep posting your pics and updating your status I'll just try to deal... My heart hurts and no one understands... :cry:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Thank you and i bet you are, i cannot begin to imagine how you feel! :hugs:
I really hope you get a sticky one soon, you deserve it :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks lupine.

:hugs:


----------



## SeabeeWife10

Fiorucci88 said:


> Why do I always go out of my way to get people the most thoughtful gifts and NO ONE ever returns the favor to me....
> 
> I mean I never say anything, but in my heart it hurts that my own husband can't even be thoughtful enough to think outside the box occasionally. Am I so hard of a person to know or understand???? Don't I deserve more then last minute??

I know EXACTLY what you mean...I woke up at 4am on vday to take DH to work just so I could go to the store and get him something I got a pretty red table cloth I spread rose petals on it, got a pretty wine glass set, a bottle of wine, got him a bunch of his favorite candy, a big monkey, made him a huge cupcake and a nice dinner I had everything (except the dinner) sitting out on the table when we walked in...He went online and ordered me some flowers a tiny teddy bear and a tiny box of candy..I am pretty sure he just ordered the first thing he seen on the website and plus he spent over $100 he could have spent way less if he would have "thought outside the box" a little and it would have meant way more


----------



## Hopefulwishes

Those 30 days challenges with pictures thing going around facebook..

Day 6: A picture of a person you'd love to trade places with for a day.

"anyone who is pregnant,i'd kill to be you."

My friend posted this today with a random picture of a bump. Wish I had the guts to post something like that! I feel bad for her she's 18 & still in high school so a bunch of people attacked her for the post.Can't a girl dream?


----------



## oconley

Stop talking about your pregnancies and updating FB every 2 seconds. Its depressing.


----------



## Pocketmonster

EmmyReece said:


> Pocketmonster said:
> 
> 
> Mine would be....OMG!!!! CD70....yes 70...where the feck is my period!!!!!! AAAHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> I'm 3 days ahead of you :dohh: it's really annoying isn't it? :(Click to expand...

INfuriating!! Lol!!! Never had a cycle this long...I'm 'trying' to forget about it and relax hoping it will come but thats no frikken good either!!!!!

AAAHHHHH!!!!


----------



## NDH

Please please please let there be a line on the stick in the morning. I don't care how faint. I just wanna see a line after 25 cycles trying.


----------



## Rachael1981

Was there a line?!


----------



## HopefullyBaby

Mine would be: Why am I constantly having to pee today? This better be a good sign :shrug:


----------



## lupinerainbow

OV would you hurry up and happen already! Looks like i'm in for a longer cycle this time... More waiting :dohh: PLEASE COME FOR ME BFP 26 cycles is long enough :thumbup:

xxxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Fighting the urge to POAS - 7 dpo is way too early :dohh:


----------



## wannabeprego

ugghhh, i am so impatient and just want to know if I am prego or not!!! :wacko: :wacko: Tomorrow mornings test will hopefully be positive!!!! I am hoping and praying that AF is late for a reason!!!! Arrgghhhh!! :wacko:


----------



## Fiorucci88

Heather9603 said:


> I wish my MIL didn't have cancer or possibly die soon because I havn't been able to give her a grandchild yet. :(

Totally understand your feeling! My FIL has been sick since Sept....sometimes he can barely talk, but always manages to whisper to me and DH that he would love for us to give him a grandson or just another grandchild in general (DH already has a niece). God I love love LOVE my FIL more then anything and it just breaks my heart to hear him say it, because he doesn't know we've been trying since Dec 2009.....


----------



## Fiorucci88

Going to Disney World on Saturday for a few days....maybe dreams really do come true there....like :bfp: dreams :)


----------



## NDH

12 dpo and still no line. Not even a hint of one :( AF due any time really.


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry hun :hugs:

Hope AF keeps away


----------



## Aisak

You're "nesting"? Oh how precious!! Thanks for letting the facebook community know!


----------



## lintu

Whoop whoop I am officially not pregnant I got a :bfn:

Never thought at this point in my life I would be happy bout it, but I have my closure now just need :witch: then I get jumping DH again :haha:


----------



## gilmore85

sick of attention seeking little tarts!!!!!!!


----------



## 4magpies

is this really it?! 

x


----------



## MissJ77

3 weeks till Op is going to seem FOREVER!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: af you have made me the happiest person ever, thank you for finally making an appearance


----------



## bellaxgee

is SOO extremely happy that my cousin is expecting her second child and had no problem getting preggo with each...but do i need a fb reminder that lets me know what week she is in every single monday! like mondays arent bad enough!

ughhh i shouldnt talk though bc i know as soon as i am pregnant i will probably have the same weekly reminded on my facebook lol


----------



## Im wishing

Mine would be.....

I find it soooo bloody frustrating that you moan that you 'just want this baby out already' (at 31 weeks for goodness sake!) when there are people (ME,ME,ME) in this world that would give anything to be in your situation right now! Grrrrr! 

Ah, I feel much better now! :0)


----------



## Hannah814

Some people don't realise how lucky they are!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Yes I do want a baby, yes we have been trying for a baby and yes i am struggling to conceive. It is not easy for everyone FFS


----------



## Hopefulwishes

In that two week wait AGAIN..


----------



## lintu

oh joy, your pregnant and your due date is the same as mine, sorry your my friend and i love you, i just cant be happy for you at the moment, i can only just manage being happy for me


----------



## 4magpies

why does shit like this always happen to me?! how can so many tests be WRONG?!

xxx


----------



## Lara310809

I just want to get back home to DH and start TTC again. This TTC break is taking it's toll and I can't stand waiting another month :wacko: (I'm working my notice period after my maternity leave, but that's 2000 miles away from where we live now, so LO and I have upped and gone, and will be away for 7wks; 3 down, 4 to go :()


----------



## Mommyagain

Can't wait for af to arrive so I can start my first cycle of clomid!!!!!!!


----------



## CertainTurton

I wish i could take my bra off even though im at work - my boobs hurt so much - hoping its because im preg even though im only 5 dpo...


----------



## katlin

Stupid family is to caught up in your accidental pregnancy to even be happy for us even though we tried for months for ours and you all knew. N then you ask us why were having another so soon, because we wanted to add to our family!!!


----------



## Tarkwa

Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhh! 

Ah, I feel so much better now. I just want to be pregnant - please let it be me next, rather than some young girl who doesn't want to have a baby. We have so much love to give.
xxx


----------



## Damita

I'm sorry, I am trying to be happy for all your girls who have just had babies or just found out they are pregnant but I can't, getting pregnant isn't easy for everyone, I'm being referred for FS :(


----------



## Arimas

I feel like I climbed a mountain and then the witch pushed me to fall all the way back down!


----------



## Hopefulwishes

My nipples have been sore to the touch the last two days.Trying to not get my hopes up just to be disappointed all over again.Wishing for a good outcome though cuz they REALLY hurt & don't want to go through this pain for nothing.


----------



## 4magpies

We dtd this morning in hope that it would bring af on. no luck!

Xxx


----------



## HopefullyBaby

Thinks if you want to get pregnant you should just be friends with me! Telly why are all my friends the ones getting pregnant on accident and we can't?


----------



## Fiorucci88

HopefullyBaby said:


> Thinks if you want to get pregnant you should just be friends with me! Telly why are all my friends the ones getting pregnant on accident and we can't?

I so agree with this...out of like 8 friends that I have with children only 1 wasn't an accident. I mean seriously here...:dohh:


----------



## sabina786

New status update!

STOP telling me it will happen when we stop trying or the second we give up!!


----------



## Tarkwa

Please stay away eggy - if you come today or tomorrow there will be no little spermies to meet you so you will be lonely, and you don't want that, do you?! Stay inside for a bit longer, pretty please!
xxx


----------



## HopefullyBaby

Fiorucci88 said:


> HopefullyBaby said:
> 
> 
> Thinks if you want to get pregnant you should just be friends with me! Telly why are all my friends the ones getting pregnant on accident and we can't?
> 
> I so agree with this...out of like 8 friends that I have with children only 1 wasn't an accident. I mean seriously here...:dohh:Click to expand...

Yea I'm the same way only one was planned! Even the friends I've known for about a month now are pregnant too!


----------



## lintu

Ok :witch: I know for the last 13 cycles I have begged you to stay away but if you could put in an appearance any day now would be good, so I can start counting, temping and :sex: like bunnies, that would be much appreciated


----------



## Tarkwa

I know I asked you to stay away little eggy, but you can come out tonight and the spermies will be there to meet you and keep you company :hugs:. 
Didn't take my clomid this cycle (didn't have a 'proper' period) so not sure if I'm going to ovulate, or if I do, then when? I really don't want this to be another wasted cycle :cry:.
xxx


----------



## SweetJennie

Feeling very alone this past while and very sad. I hope it passes soon and I can get back to being me and have my very own little bean. Half the time I feel like I want to disappear all together.


----------



## 4magpies

Just wants to know either way now please!

Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Really wishes the :witch: would give her a 9 month break :grr: xxx


----------



## chele

Why why why. Why have I bothered to drop my bmi from 38 to 27 if this is how you repay me!!


----------



## lintu

chele said:


> Why why why. Why have I bothered to drop my bmi from 38 to 27 if this is how you repay me!!

awesome drop to your BMI huni, :thumbup: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopefulwishes

People keep trying to make plans with me for the summer,which is fine but before I respond I keep thinking.. What if I get pregnant? I won't be able to do these things. I feel like I'm putting off making plans when I should really just say I'll go because who knows may not even be pregnant by then.Plus if I would be I could just cancel they would understand.
Unneeded headache & making me sad :(


----------



## Tarkwa

I know exactly what you mean hopefulwishes! My MIL booked this awful zorbing/sphering thing where you are in a giant beach ball and rolled down a hill which we have to do by July. Such a waste of money as neither me or DH want to do it (we're far too old for that!), but I desperately want to say I won't be able to do it because I have a little bean!
xxx


----------



## spidergirl

i really want a baby now and can't wait start ivf am so ready to be a mum xx


----------



## jennievictora

when is it going be my turn :cry: saw a girl on my fb sayn she was pregnant with a scan pic today she already has 2 her youngest 7 months old just really upset me :cry:


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks for finally deciding to grace me with your presence af.

X


----------



## jennievictora

Hopefulwishes said:


> People keep trying to make plans with me for the summer,which is fine but before I respond I keep thinking.. What if I get pregnant? I won't be able to do these things. I feel like I'm putting off making plans when I should really just say I'll go because who knows may not even be pregnant by then.Plus if I would be I could just cancel they would understand.
> Unneeded headache & making me sad :(

i do this :hugs:


----------



## Tarkwa

Please come out to play little eggy! You shouldn't feel that you should only come out when clomid bullys you. There's plenty of spermys there for you to play with now :winkwink:.
xxx


----------



## xpensivtaste

looks like we are having a lucky month, we won £75 on 2 seperate scratch cards (which never happens) found £30 on the floor at a pub friday night...every sitcom tv show i watch someone is trying to get or already is pregnant, the magazine i just read was full cover to cover of stories about pregnancy and my star sign (and only mine, for comparisons sake) says "news of pregnancy brings surprise" and "events in the last few weeks bring one of the biggest changes in your life" (not that i live my life by them) i really hope all these "signs" and the fact we keep "beating the odds" mean something...only 2dpo so gotta long fortnight ahead of us but i'm feeling positive, been feeling mentally different in a good way for the past few days....roll on march 18th!!


----------



## EmmyReece

fingers crossed we get a quick viewing on this house tomorrow, it's the perfect starter family home ... I might reconsider my ttc break if we get it :blush:


----------



## Rachael1981

Af is being evil today, owwwwwwww! 

Onto 2 months ntnp whilst we find a house and get moved. Can't wait to be with my soulmate every day xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

my ttc break didn't last long ... 2 weeks I think :rofl: everything is pointing towards family, new house, swapping to a bigger car :happydance: just need a baby now to complete the picture


----------



## lupinerainbow

I need a baby... now would be nice :dohh: seem to be out this cycle and only 5dpo :cry: decorating new house in 4 days and moving in in 9 days.. now we just need a baby to complete it...

xxxxx


----------



## JayceAnona

Tarkwa said:


> I know exactly what you mean hopefulwishes! My MIL booked this awful *zorbing/sphering thing where you are in a giant beach ball and rolled down a hill *which we have to do by July. Such a waste of money as neither me or DH want to do it (we're far too old for that!), but I desperately want to say I won't be able to do it because I have a little bean!
> xxx

I know I shouldn't be here (was just lurking) but I've always wanted to go zorbing! It sounds like so much fun. Obviously I can't now :(.

Wanna trade? Please? LOL


----------



## amber26

I hate waiting ( very impatient me ) please little eggy come !! so i can be even more impatient in 2WW !!.


----------



## HopefullyBaby

No I will not be attending your wedding! Why? Because it pisses me off that your my best friend and the only person that knows were TTC and still you insist on rubbing your accidental pregnancy in my face! I don't care anymore :cry:


----------



## JayceAnona

HopefullyBaby said:


> No I will not be attending your wedding! Why? Because it pisses me off that your my best friend and the only person that knows were TTC and still you insist on rubbing your accidental pregnancy in my face! I don't care anymore :cry:


AW, why don't you want to go to her wedding? :( If you guys are best friends and she hasn't intentionally hurt you, what is the reason in not going? It would probably really hurt her if you didn't go...


----------



## HopefullyBaby

She is intentionally trying to hurt me. I can't even talk to her anymore and that makes it even worse. She is so insensitive!


----------



## katlin

I dont know if "you" and "me " will continue to be "us " if your bullsh** attitude doesnt start changing fast. Cause i dont deserve it!


----------



## WantingSoBad

I would Say..::
STOP ASKING when we will be having a baby.. WE ARE trying and it WILL happen WHEN it HAPPENS..!! ughh people are sooo inconsiderate of my feelings when just about EVERYONE has asked this and has gotten the SAME response..!

thanks that felt good.. lol


----------



## lintu

Aaarrrggghhhh I have HPT in the house and no way of getting to the shop


----------



## Scamp

CD24 and no ov. Hurry up! As much as I'm enjoying having :sex: every other day 'just in case' :winkwink:


----------



## GradMommy

I'm sorry I didn't realize I needed your permission to have baby #2!! Whoops, guess I should have contacted you and discussed it with you instead of DH. Looks like at 31, I'm incapable of making a decision without your ever-so loving, supportive, and honest opinion.

(HopefullyBaby - I can COMPLETELY commiserate with you! Isn't it amazing the lengths other people who are supposedly your best friend will go to to make you feel like you're less than what you are?)


----------



## 4magpies

I can't actually imagine ever being pregnant.... :haha:

xxx


----------



## HopefullyBaby

GradMommy said:


> I'm sorry I didn't realize I needed your permission to have baby #2!! Whoops, guess I should have contacted you and discussed it with you instead of DH. Looks like at 31, I'm incapable of making a decision without your ever-so loving, supportive, and honest opinion.
> 
> (HopefullyBaby - I can COMPLETELY commiserate with you! Isn't it amazing the lengths other people who are supposedly your best friend will go to to make you feel like you're less than what you are?)

Yea it is. I don't understand people! But I also know exactly what you mean only about baby #1. I didn't realize it was going to be everyone elses business!


----------



## EmmyReece

Please let us have a bit of luck and let us get our ideal first family home today, please, please, please ...


----------



## Scamp

FX for you hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lornapj83

i wish the witch would turn up or give me a line on a test xx


----------



## 4magpies

I don't ovulate.... :nope:

Thought my problem was just my messed up insides.

Hope they can sort it.

:(

xxx


----------



## Scamp

4magpies said:


> I don't ovulate.... :nope:
> 
> Thought my problem was just my messed up insides.
> 
> Hope they can sort it.
> 
> :(
> 
> xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Here I go with another cycle, I wish my cycles could be a regular 30 days long!! Instead of 62 days one cycle and 41 the next, :sulk:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I love rain but my kids want to get out and now we cant. THIS SUCKS.


----------



## Tarkwa

Come on egg, where the hell are you?!?!? 
I really hope this isn't a wasted cycle. 
xxx


----------



## MarcsMrs

Will everyone around me just stop getting pregnant.....its so unfair! I WANT my turn!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Two of my friends have given birth to beautiful healthy babys in the last 2 days! I cant help but feel sick with jelousy! It hurts that little bit more that they were never planned babies just the parents being careless

It should have been me :cry:


----------



## mom22boys

Last night I wrote on FB "One day it will be my turn LOL" 

After just finding out that my childhood friend announced on FB that she was going to have another baby. My friend at work asked me what that was all about. I laughed and I said oh its the baby thing. She laughed and said you know stessing out about it wont help it get here any sooner.


----------



## court.

It's offcial I am the only one out of all my friends and now some of the women in my family that isn't either 

engaged
married
has kids
or is pregnant 


:(


----------



## 4magpies

court. said:


> It's offcial I am the only one out of all my friends and now some of the women in my family that isn't either
> 
> engaged
> married
> has kids
> or is pregnant
> 
> 
> :(

Ditto. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## HopefullyBaby

court. said:


> It's offcial I am the only one out of all my friends and now some of the women in my family that isn't either
> 
> engaged
> married
> has kids
> or is pregnant
> 
> 
> :(

Your not alone! I am the same way too.


----------



## 9babiesgone

sick for over 2 weeks. so uncomfortable


----------



## lintu

i think i may have my new :bfp: im bricking it:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## katlin

My body is so itchy darn horomones kicking my bottem


----------



## IsItMyTurnYet

how about "to all my sister in laws, mother in law, and any other female relative of my husband, will you please stop asking me when we're going to have kids. It's not for my lack of trying. If you only knew how hard I'm trying, maybe you'd give it a rest."


----------



## Hopefulwishes

Sooo sick. Af is due in 3 days can she please skip her visit for the next 9 months? I'm miserable enough as it is I really don't need another area of my body letting out goo/liquids right now :(


----------



## lupinerainbow

Please can i have my bfp this cycle would really appreciate it :hugs: 8dpo and want the next 4 days to disappear so i know whether or not i'm in with a chance! 

xxxxx


----------



## confuzzled

this month please


----------



## Tarkwa

I don't think I've O'd this cycle, plus I've been poorly so am not holding my breath.
xxx


----------



## mummapie

trying to hold my pee in so i can take another opk!


----------



## amber26

Plese let me be 1 DPO today my poor hubby is knackered :sleep: and i think he needs break.If i am not i will have to knacker him out more


----------



## 9babiesgone

looking at my ultrasounds pic from 12 weeks, from my january angel. I am hurting so bad!!! I really wish I hadnt looked at them.

: (


----------



## Scamp

Hm, is 3dpo too early to test? :dohh:


----------



## Scamp

9babiesgone said:


> looking at my ultrasounds pic from 12 weeks, from my january angel. I am hurting so bad!!! I really wish I hadnt looked at them.
> 
> : (

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks I really needed those, how are you scamp?


----------



## cranberry987

my status would be

everyone pregnant or with kids just shut up about how hard you think it is, every time i read your smug updates i want to drive to your house and punch you in the face. dont you know how hard things are for me. and another thing, thanks for your support.


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: AGAIN??? Another one of my family members preggers??? How is it I'm not getting it? I must be doing something not right.


----------



## Tarkwa

Wohooo, one step closer to IVF, my BMI is 31 today :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:!!!!!!
Thank you food poisoning/stomach bug! Not sure I want to do that again in a hurry though.
xxx


----------



## MissJ77

cranberry987 said:


> my status would be
> 
> everyone pregnant or with kids just shut up about how hard you think it is, every time i read your smug updates i want to drive to your house and punch you in the face. dont you know how hard things are for me. and another thing, thanks for your support.


That made me chuckle! 


My status would be: 7 days till operation and finding out what's up with my wonky uterus! :dohh:


----------



## cranberry987

another one from me - vowed not to vent on fb this cycle, so here is a great place to post the crazy :)

Staying on 100mg clomid, but being monitored - US on march 21st, then its off to cornwall for a dirty weekend!


----------



## MarcsMrs

Needs more time with her hubby if we are ever going to make a baby!


----------



## windle05

just found this, great post! 

mine would be.....

yes we have been married 6 years in august but does every baby born into our circle or announcement of :bfp: have to result in.....bout time you had one/ur next!!!

or

for christ sake either turn up :witch: or stop giving me :bfn:

but what id really like to say is

im off to bed to :sex: my husband

but as no one nos we are trying i guess i will have to keep updating here :shrug:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I wish i could just shout from the roof tops that we are trying for a baby and we want a baby the good bits and the bad! Someone said to me that im smart for not having had any kids yet because they are more trouble than they are worth :O :cry: what a horrible person, doesnt deserve children!


----------



## smiley_chef

god I think I would give just about anything to get a BFP tomorrow morning...


----------



## cranberry987

Just found period poo the size and shape of a jelly baby. Freaked out as it looked like a foetus. Suspecting fibroids. I'm such a hyperchondriac


----------



## 9babiesgone

please let me have an :bfp:

please!


----------



## lintu

Whoop whoop CD 1 5wks 6 days after ERPC, I'm back to normal :bfp: here I come xxxx


----------



## TButterfly

I want a baby this year, so Tess stop ranting on about I'll have to wait till next year. I know you mean well but your getting on my nerve.


----------



## Tarkwa

Lord, give me strength today. I'm going to the in-laws for the day and I think there will be DH's 'distant' relatives there and I KNOW they will ask when we are going to have children. I just want to tell them to FUCK OFF, but I'll just say, 'When we're ready' or 'When the house is finished'. If they pressure me then I might ask them about their sex life - because that's exactly the same as they are asking me!!! It's over 2 years since we started talking about making a baby, and 20 months of TTC and no luck and we're now looking at IVF, but I don't want anyone to know that as it's not their business.
I hope I make it through the day.
xxx


----------



## lintu

:hugs: Tarkwa, people can be so crap xxxx


----------



## GilmoreGirl

(I swore not to say anything about ttc on facebook, so this may be a good way to vent :) )

" I am devestated to be on cd2 again... really thought I'd get my bfp this month... I wish my family realized that they are breaking my heart when they make reference to me and my husband being 'done' having kids... we're not done... it's private. We struggled through a miscarriage in January and still REALLY want #3"


----------



## Scamp

I just want to be a mum :(


----------



## Hopefulwishes

There's brown when I wipe af I know that's you,you're due today just get here already so I can get this visit over with :cry:


----------



## Tanzibar83

my message would be: Sorry if I am ignoring you as a friend but honestly if I was in your company listening to your 2nd pregnancy journey I will probably cry my eyes outs and tell you to get out of my life as you seem to be having all the luck in the world with babies and I have sod all...so please do me a favour and p. off.


----------



## cranberry987

Would love to stop eating. With the clomid making me hungry and the ttc making me comfort eat tho I've put on 5lbs this month!


----------



## Tarkwa

Wasn't harassed ONCE by my in-laws (well, specifically my MIL!) about having babies, but that was because my SIL is pregnant with accident #2. Deep joy!

Why oh why? She doesn't have a big enough house and is completely and utterly unstable financially whereas we are ready and waiting for that little bundle of joy. 

LIFE IS A BITCH!
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

cranberry987 said:


> Would love to stop eating. With the clomid making me hungry and the ttc making me comfort eat tho I've put on 5lbs this month!

Oh Cranberry hunny, I hope those 5lbs were tasty!!!! GL for WI next week chick.
xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I've stopped Sw tbh. Felt it was too much pressure as I have such an emotional attachment to food. Going to the gym and eating healthy, just eating too much. So Im kinda keeping myself fit and the weight loss never helped me ov anyway. If it seems that I'll need ivf then i know I can do it, will just be like 2st5lbs more needed

Hope you're ok after your visit.


----------



## Tarkwa

Feeling shit tbh. I think even DH is a little bit devastated even though it is his sister. We're happy for them, but hurting inside.
My life revolves around food so I know what you mean.
Lots of :hugs:
xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Hard isn't it. It will get easier tho. Things fade with time. Jut get though the next few days and hopefully you'll feel a bit better.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Todays FB message would be: I'm so glad I have a week off work, it will give me enough time to get over my crush (it's my Manager!) - god I'm quite hormonal this cycle!


----------



## cranberry987

It's only cd4! Have 15 more days Til I ovulate. Can't stand waiting all the time! It's either waiting for ov or AF ><


----------



## TraceC

As happy as I am all my friends are Preggers, STOP POSTING IT!!!! 
So not fair, half of them are teens that have had unexpected pregnancies, and I have waited for so long to do this and now I still have to keep waiting for that BFP. Oh and I wish people would stop asking me when we're having a baby...Like I freaking know!!!

wow that makes me feel better already :)


----------



## Scamp

Spent £80 on new stuff for ttc, bring on my next cycle :happydance: I know 100% I'm out this cycle


----------



## Tarkwa

I've just found out I don't have to go sphereing! The voucher is exchangeable :wohoo:!
xxx


----------



## aaaaa

I just hate not knowing!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Not TTC related but it has really annoyed me....

How hard is to post a card you said you would post a week ago?! It's not hard to buy a stamp, you can get them from anywhere these days ffs! You claim you didn't have the money to post them before last monday, yet I'm living on £50 a week to pay all my bills etc, and STILL manage to find the money to buy a card and a stamp to send a card to your daughter!


----------



## KirinM

Mine would be: Cycle you have pissed me around so much this month, let the slight rise in temp on CD22 be ovulation finally! Too tired to BD tonight! :sleep:


----------



## want2bmum11

Mine would be: if you're pregnant - stop bitching about it don't you know how much some of us would love to be in your shoes. And I wish people would stop getting pregnant by accident. Is that even possible these days? If you've had sex unprotected and not taken the morning after pill then it's not an accident. 

So hard when it's friends and family as well cos you are happy for them, but just need a good cry as well cos it isn't you!

Sorry if I'm being a b***h and I hope I haven't offended anyone - just needed a rant!


----------



## MissCherry

I wish my 18yr old step sis will stop rubbing it my face thats shes due in 9 weeks and having a drink to celebrate! I feel like killing her :(


----------



## Kassy

Wishes she was aleady twelve weeks so she could share her joy with the rest of her family and friends.


----------



## deafgal01

Another cycle of TTC... When will it finally be my turn to have a baby? (that's what my status would say if I could)...


----------



## cranberry987

Starts BDing in a couple of days, once Im preg Im never doing it again - had enough to last me i think :p


----------



## Tarkwa

want2bmum11 said:


> Mine would be: if you're pregnant - stop bitching about it don't you know how much some of us would love to be in your shoes. And I wish people would stop getting pregnant by accident. Is that even possible these days? If you've had sex unprotected and not taken the morning after pill then it's not an accident.
> 
> So hard when it's friends and family as well cos you are happy for them, but just need a good cry as well cos it isn't you!
> 
> Sorry if I'm being a b***h and I hope I haven't offended anyone - just needed a rant!

You're not a b*tch hun, I totally agree with everything you've said! I feel like shaking my SIL and knocking on her head to see if there is anything up there sometimes. She's waiting for an early/dating scan as she had weird periods lately and had no idea how pregnant she is (based off her last AF mayybe 5/6 wks she says, but she could be much further!). Honestly, if she just took the bloody birth control pill (one that she got on with and there are PLENTY to choose from) then she wouldn't be in this mess for the SECOND time!!!! I found out on Saturday that she was PG - that was REALLY hard for me and DH (it's his lil'sis).
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

My status would be: *Pull your bloody finger out girl and go to the gym! The weight isn't gonna lose itself, is it?! *
This is assuming that our lack of BFP is all down to me being overweight (which I personally don't think it is, but you try telling that to the doctors!!!).
xxx


----------



## FertilMertile

I know I just had a baby 6 months ago but I'm trying to get pregnant again. If you have a problem with that and think I'm nuts then delete me off your page. Also, I have a fertility issue going on and if you say something as stupid as "well, you have 3 kids already so it doesn't matter", I'm gonna track you down and beat your ass.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I dont know how to be happy for you when it hurts me so bad that you abuse that little girl you are carrying by smoking and drinking still! :shrug: I wish you would grow up and act your age and look after your bloody kids!


----------



## FertilMertile

xMissxZoiex said:


> I dont know how to be happy for you when it hurts me so bad that you abuse that little girl you are carrying by smoking and drinking still! :shrug: I wish you would grow up and act your age and look after your bloody kids!

Oohh, wouldn't you just love to say that to her face?? I'm sure you would do it too lol. Ugh, people suck. :growlmad:


----------



## AverysMommy

Awaiting my BFP!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I really think I am going to get my :bfp: next week!!
I think this is it!! and my parents wont be pleased!! : (


----------



## Tanzibar83

Todays message would be: Quit asking when we're going to be trying for a baby, like I'm gonna know when exactly I'll fall pregnant ((why you think I'm psychic is beyond me??)

Also this stupid little crush isn't going anywhere, I've had to email him every day this week so far - so much for my holiday off work!!!


----------



## FertilMertile

9babiesgone said:


> I really think I am going to get my :bfp: next week!!
> I think this is it!! and my parents wont be pleased!! : (

Aww, why wouldn't your parents be happy?


----------



## 9babiesgone

FertilMertile said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I really think I am going to get my :bfp: next week!!
> I think this is it!! and my parents wont be pleased!! : (
> 
> Aww, why wouldn't your parents be happy?Click to expand...

I have 2 kids already, adn they think I shouldnt have anymore, they think I should go to college, and become a nurse. which has never been my dream. I only have a few more courses adn I am certified to either do an park ranger job or wildlife rehab. and I can do those anytime. I can not have another baby anytime. I Only have a few more years , and then I can not do it anymore.

so I find it heartless of them. they know how many I have lost, and yet they still think I should stop. really dont get it at all.


----------



## MissJ77

48 hours till laparoscopy and I find out whats going on inside!


----------



## victorial8

Sick and tired of dissapointment!


----------



## cranberry987

I know you're my best friend but why couldn't you have waited to start trying. I do t want to wish that it takes you ages to get pregnant but I know that it won't and I can't stand that.


----------



## sarina53172

i wish AF would come and i would just simply have a normal cycle that works like clock work


----------



## sarahlou1985

If i see another "is going to be a mummy" status again then I will cry again especially since you have been with your partner about 2 weeks..


----------



## sarahlou1985

Seriously everyone on my Facebook is pregnant after being with their partners 5 minutes lol


----------



## Scamp

Wants af to hurry up, looking forward to the next cycle :happydance:


----------



## mummapie

feels so poorly today :( hurry up next week i want to test!


----------



## deafgal01

Today's a joke... I'm gonna drown myself in some :wine:


----------



## JulianasMommy

feels like i am going to vomit...which would be good if my daughter wasn't throwing up too....dang stomach virus messing with my 2ww symptoms


----------



## cranberry987

If ONE more person tells me to stop stressing about ttc and just forget about it Ill scream. Its so easy to just forget about things? well why dont you try it for once, i sit through you complaining about stuff, why cant you support me rather than telling me just to stop.


----------



## Sarah17

I actually want to have sore boobs and be sick in the morning and be kicked in the ribs by the unborn child I want to carry full term.

I want to go through the pain of giving birth to a gorgeous healthy baby.

I want to conceive easily and have a healthy pregnancy with an outcome of a healthy child.


----------



## HopefullyBaby

sarahlou1985 said:


> If i see another "is going to be a mummy" status again then I will cry again especially since you have been with your partner about 2 weeks..

Oh I know exactly how you feel! It's crazy how fast and easy some people get pregnant!!!! And facebook has turned into a pregnancy page for me everyone is pregnant. I am trying to avoid facebook!


----------



## Sarah17

HopefullyBaby said:


> sarahlou1985 said:
> 
> 
> If i see another "is going to be a mummy" status again then I will cry again especially since you have been with your partner about 2 weeks..
> 
> Oh I know exactly how you feel! It's crazy how fast and easy some people get pregnant!!!! And facebook has turned into a pregnancy page for me everyone is pregnant. I am trying to avoid facebook!Click to expand...

I'm the same, everyones pregnant or having their early scans and I'm there thinking god! if I hadnt miscarried I'd be like 23 weeks now, knowing if I was carrying a baby girl or baby boy and I'd be buying things for the baby :(


----------



## dragonhawk

wants to make it clear, we are trying for a family but we're not going to tell you and we're not going to make a big deal song and dance about trying. Back off.

We appear to be having some issues with close friends assuming that because we haven't got children already, we must not want them. I could scream some times.


----------



## Gnomer

can someone go grab me some HPT's? I have a migraine and can't leave the house, however I'm 12dpo, and i am too impatient!


----------



## Rivetkitten

Hopefulwishes said:


> Another pregnancy announcement on facebook :cry: soon I won't have any friends on there that aren't currently pregnant or already have a little one.This is ridiculous this whole town is pregnant.. but me.

Oh wow...that's how I feel right now.. Currently I have... 

Friend one..twins 24 weeks
Friend two... 8weeks
Friend three...6weeks
friend four...12 weeks.
Friend five... 10 weeks. 

That doesn't cover the 5 or 6 who've had a baby in the past year, included friend 5 who had a baby just over a year ago and is pregnant again. 

We can't even get pregnant. :( 18 months of nothing. 

My current FB status would be... 

Ovulation achieved... Countdown has begun... Let this be our month. Please.

(my ticker is slightly off this month)


----------



## Tarkwa

Oi, :witch: b*tch, just show your damn ugly face will you?! I know you are there so stop pissing about making me think that there is even the slightest chance I might be PG. Some ladies get no symptoms at all, right, so I'm in with a chance? See, this is what TTC for over 20 months does to your head!!
xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Just want my US on Monday to be over with so I can get on and write this month off again. I know I wont even OV and this wait is just stupidly getting my hopes up.

Ive also been thinking of what to put on fb when I actually am pregnant, how to avoid being smug. Not sure it can be achieved tbh.


----------



## deafgal01

Ok so body tell me when do I get to ovulate so I can figure out my bd schedule... I'm waiting?!... Ok, have it your way! (that's what my fb status would say)...


----------



## babyhopes2010

Is :)


----------



## Hopefulwishes

Hopefully we'll be able to go on this vacation in 2 months time. Really starting to look forward to hotel sex.


----------



## Reilley

IUI with donated sperm in denmark for us!!! Why is it so complicated to become parents?!?!?:growlmad:


----------



## MissJ77

Laparoscopy today can't wait to hear what's going on in there!


----------



## cranberry987

Why is it that all my friendships are one sided. Where's my support when I need you? Fooled again obviously


----------



## Pocketmonster

woooooo hooooo my bloods came back NORMAL! Lets get the baby making show on the road!!!


----------



## Pocketmonster

cranberry987 said:


> Why is it that all my friendships are one sided. Where's my support when I need you? Fooled again obviously

Massive :hugs: I know EXACTLY how this feels right now...one of my best friends has ditched me like a hot potato recently..

It hurts bad and it only hurts cos you care and your a good person x x


----------



## StarKatie

Today's status:
The good news about starting AF today is that: A) I had another regular 28 day cycle, B) my LP is getting slightly longer after starting the B6, and C) I finally found my cervix!!! But obviously the bad news is I won't be expecting a baby November 28th.


----------



## cranberry987

Lol. I found my cervix recently too! Was a moment of epiphany, still have no idea what it's movements mean as it seems to vary daily!


----------



## deafgal01

I lost my cervix... Will give reward if you find it and bring it back so I can have my baby!


----------



## StarKatie

deafgal01 said:


> I lost my cervix... Will give reward if you find it and bring it back so I can have my baby!

Lol!!!!! :D


----------



## bakerh518

deafgal01 said:


> I lost my cervix... Will give reward if you find it and bring it back so I can have my baby!

:rofl:


----------



## cranberry987

Is rly sad


----------



## wannabeprego

Getting impatient in the 2WW!!!! :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: Can I test now?? LOL....:wacko: :wacko:


----------



## aaaaa

Where's my period??? Where's my BFP??? Come'on- give me one or the other!!!


On a side note, I keep looking for the "like" button for some of your posts ;)


----------



## Scamp

Bring on my next cycle


----------



## lintu

really really really wants a sticky :bfp: 3 chemicals and 1 MMC is too much, its gotta be my turn soon :grr:


----------



## Hopefulwishes

Oh facebook you somehow managed to hide a whole 9 months pregnancy then I find out there's a baby. Completely shocked.. how's this one fair?:cry:


----------



## cranberry987

Can just feel my right ovary making a follicle, or is it in my head.


----------



## mrsd1606

errrr cd58!!.....AF i'd appreciate it if you'd just show up now!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My brother just asked if they can give the baby my name as a middle name and im honored but sad that its not me picking names out for my baby so totally bitter sweet!


----------



## Cara89

Great. Just great. News from the Dr - Small uterus and she doesn't think I'm ovulating. Fml. Here's hoping that the Gyno has better news - or can at least fix this! </3


----------



## BobDog

facebook, you bring me news of lots of people and their little ones or the little bubbas in their mummies bellies... i think that it is about time you shut down until it's my turn to shout about being pregnant or even better a mummy! so go stand in the corner and face the wall!


----------



## Cashewnut

I've decided, if you want to get pregnant, you need to be friends with me.

Friend 1- gave birth last week
Freind 2 -due today (already had one kid since knowing me)
Friend 3- 13 weeks pregnant with no2
Friend 4- 13 weeks

I think that might be all of them, AF was meant to turn up 4 days ago, so heres to hoping.


----------



## BobDog

Cashewnut said:


> I've decided, if you want to get pregnant, you need to be friends with me.
> 
> Friend 1- gave birth last week
> Freind 2 -due today (already had one kid since knowing me)
> Friend 3- 13 weeks pregnant with no2
> Friend 4- 13 weeks
> 
> I think that might be all of them, AF was meant to turn up 4 days ago, so heres to hoping.

how about we become friends, you can join the 5 of my friends that are preg/just given birth...! not even kidding!

1st - just given birth after 3 months of trying
2nd - due in 3 weeks!
3rd - 6 months and just posted her 3rd scan pic
4th - 14 weeks gone
5th - my sister - just turned 12 weeks preg and getting scan this week...

if you want to become a friend - facebook.com/MrsJennyBremner

please don't mention ttc though...


----------



## Cashewnut

Aww hun bless you, I know exactly how you feel, I see there scan pictures, or one friend who puts "love bump" at every status and I just want to cry out, I wish it was me.

I keep my ttc quiet on facebook, and hope im not as bad as the rest of my friends when i eventually get there


----------



## BobDog

OMG! stop complaining about your being pregnant, and stop rubbing my face in it! get a grip the world doesn't revolve around you!

a cousin who thinks that everyone needs to know about her every muscle twinge and everything else decided that the world should know that she hates her baby for making her sick, but loves that she is going to be a mummy again... 
eh! you don't say you hate your baby! some folk - like me would LOVE to be expecting!


----------



## Pocketmonster

.....thinks its sad that a lot of people in this world have seemed to have lost all consideration for each other?!?!

Why can't some people just be a little kinder?


----------



## HopefullyBaby

Hello CM I'm so happy to see you :happydance:


----------



## Rachael1981

Come on eggy, there's a welcome party waiting for you! You can do it!


----------



## cranberry987

Please let this ultrasound go well. Can't stand it if this clomid cycle is a dud as well. Esp as I have worse side effects!


----------



## 9babiesgone

sick of you bragging about how great, and how fast you got pregnant. Have some compassion, and you know I am ttc, and I am having a hard time.


----------



## cranberry987

And as expected, total fail. 18+ days to wait til new cycle now. Too depressing for words.


----------



## MissCherry

Is way too excited that she's 9dpo and has very sore and tender bbs, back and shoulder ache, unable to sleeP yet feel shattered and has broken out in spots on her chin! So much for not getting my hopes up! Damn you body! Please don't be signs of af!


----------



## Cashewnut

Finally the result ive been waiting for, Just please be a sticky bean this time!


----------



## MissCherry

Is way too excited that she's 9dpo and has very sore and tender bbs, back and shoulder ache, unable to sleeP yet feel shattered and has broken out in spots on her chin! So much for not getting my hopes up! Damn you body! Please don't be signs of af!


----------



## collie_crazy

Earlier I put 'excited' what I really wanted to say was ' Oh my godddd! We are trying for a baby and I am so excited I could explode! Hahahaha x


----------



## MissCherry

Sorry about the double post!


----------



## cranberry987

How can I accept a life without children. Im not strong enough to keep ttc but not
strong enough to stop


----------



## lintu

CD10 SMEP here we go!!!


----------



## Jokerette

Maybe this will be our month!!!! Can't wait to start trying ;)


----------



## BobDog

14DPO!!! COME ON BFP!! i'm still waiting for you!!


----------



## cranberry987

Feeling a bit less mental, super depressed there for a few days, stupid clomid. going to sell what i have left on the black market


----------



## deafgal01

Hmm, I had a beautiful wonderful dream that ended in me getting my baby... Too bad it's not a reality yet.


----------



## Freakycactus

I think I may have ovulated today!


----------



## deafgal01

Freaky- catch that eggy! spermies go get that eggy... You can't disappoint us this month- let us have our babies!!!!!


----------



## Freakycactus

Thanks deafgal


----------



## Feb4th2011

~ I wish we wouldn't have told my family we are trying to conceive~


----------



## BobDog

thou shalt have a spermie on a little eggy, 
thou shalt have a baby when the sperm get in... 
b'by dance with daddy, have a little laddy,
b'by dance with mummy, and have a little girly!

new youngs catch of the day... 
not birds eye... lol


----------



## 9babiesgone

really hate how I dont even fit in, or people make me feel unwelcome, in a place I thought I could find support. : (


----------



## Freakycactus

9babiesgone said:


> really hate how I dont even fit in, or people make me feel unwelcome, in a place I thought I could find support. : (

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

9babies- :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs: 9babies :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Arrgghhhhh... 2WW madness.............. :wacko: :wacko::wacko: :wacko:

Chanting "I will not test early...I will not test earlyI will not test early...I will not test early,I will not test early...I will not test early!!!!!!"......:wacko: :wacko::wacko: :wacko:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks for the hugs, rachael, freakycactus, and deafgal. had a moment of pure sadness today but doing better now.

my status would be, is the day over yet?


----------



## Cashewnut

9babiesgone said:


> thanks for the hugs, rachael, freakycactus, and deafgal. had a moment of pure sadness today but doing better now.
> 
> my status would be, is the day over yet?

I'm always around if you need some one to chat to =]


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks sweetie. I wish I wanted to talk but the hugs are doing me great. so I might take you up on the offer later.


----------



## Janers

I'm tired of pregnant friends EVERY post being about how awful they feel, how horrible their pregnancy is, the morning sickness won't stop, i'm so tired, my belly is too big, poor me, poor me. When in reality they are experiencing a very healthy and normal pregnancy. Shut up already

There are thousands of people who would kill to be in your position, I would love to be in their position, and its awful reading it on FB every day.


----------



## smiley_chef

Today is CD 43. For gods sake, either give me a freakin' :bfp: or let AF show up!!! PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Jokerette

Janers- AGREED!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

3dpo today, ahhh the dreaded 2ww.......... :dohh:


----------



## deafgal01

1dpo- here we go... Let's see what we get this time around!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BobDog

:( i hate evaps! i hate that my body plays horrid tricks on me! and most of all i hate that i let myself believe that this might be it... F*** U mother nature! you are cruel and heartless! go get drunk with cupid, then come back and share the love with us! just stop being harsh!


----------



## Scamp

cd2, come on tamoxifen, please help me get that bfp


----------



## cranberry987

Is tired of being so irrational and would just like some actual support not one text a week.


----------



## FertilMertile

People, leave me out of your personal affairs please! I'm going through my own things and I really am no help to you if I can't even figure out my own life!!!!!


----------



## mrsd1606

ok so a friend's status this week was 'the worst nights sleep ever, god pregnancy is the worst thing'

Really wanted to reply that she shouldnt be so insensitive and that there are thousands of women who would kill to be in her shoes but i managed to restrain!!


----------



## mummydeb

i cant wait to be pregnant!! but at the same time will sooooo miss peeing on sticks :D


----------



## heres_hoping

I just wish my body would do what it's supposed to do. Why am I broken? :cry:


----------



## Feb4th2011

I'm having so much fun TTC, my hubby can barley keep up!


----------



## BobDog

please please please be a sticky beanie! we want you to stay so bad! xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Is going completely insane with all these crazy meds
And all the stress. Never having sex again once I'm
Preg!


----------



## Cashewnut

Tomorrow will be a hard day, A funeral while battling pregnancy hormones =/


----------



## BobDog

aluminium foil taste is making me chuck up... and i'm excited about the possible meaning behind it! WOOWOO!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

please let me period not come tomorrow!! I want an christmas baby!


----------



## babybell

positive OPK wooooo hooooo let the baby dancing commence :)


----------



## BobDog

hospital says bfp... ok then!! but i want my blood results back now to confirm the weewee test!!! lol


----------



## 9babiesgone

really really dont want to be disappointed, but I knwo I will be if I dont see two lines


----------



## Scamp

Side effects of the tablets are back, but I don't care, bring on my April :bfp: x


----------



## Smokey_Bandit

Ive been lurking this thread for a while now, and after a day like today, i figured id add a few......Too many pregnant people/ people that dont know we are TTc on facebook! 

"WTF is wrong with me? I want my baby NOW"
"Why cant that be me?"
"Okay im done waiting now!! bring on my BFP!"


----------



## FertilMertile

So happy I got 2 positive OPK's today!! And everyone can kiss my f*cking fat ass!


----------



## lintu

9babiesgone said:


> really really dont want to be disappointed, but I knwo I will be if I dont see two lines

whoop whoop 9, am i reading this right :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Just realised it doesnt make sense!! i meant your siggy


----------



## cranberry987

Hope all this :sex: comes to something this month!


----------



## 9babiesgone

lintu said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> really really dont want to be disappointed, but I knwo I will be if I dont see two lines
> 
> whoop whoop 9, am i reading this right :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Just realised it doesnt make sense!! i meant your siggyClick to expand...

it does make sense, that was the day before I tested. 


I did get my positive.


----------



## Reilley

Smokey_Bandit said:


> Ive been lurking this thread for a while now, and after a day like today, i figured id add a few......Too many pregnant people/ people that dont know we are TTc on facebook!
> 
> "WTF is wrong with me? I want my baby NOW"
> "Why cant that be me?"
> "Okay im done waiting now!! bring on my BFP!"

I will join you on that and add:
"Wanna be a mom, right here, right now!!!!"


----------



## SianW82

You're pregnant....so quit bloody moaning about not having many lie ins left. I will happily get up at 5am for the next 10 years if I am given the chance to be a Mummy! Aaaaaarrrrggghhhh! 

(rant over) x


----------



## cranberry987

Do you do nothing else in your life apart from look after your child? Surely you have SOME personality left?


----------



## cranberry987

Stop fake complaining about being preg. If it's so awful then why do you moan about miscarrying all the time


----------



## EmmyReece

Me, me, me, me, me ... ffs other people have feelings too and have things going on, the world doesn't revolve around you and your tantrums :grr:


----------



## cranberry987

OOh I like this thread, Imagine if the ppl were talking about stumbled over these posts lol

I think its v healthy to get these feelings out so that they dont fester, less likely to say them to the people concerned and ruin a friendship that way.


----------



## Rachael1981

Mine today would be:

ARGHHHH! You are being so selfish! God knows what you're going to say when we tell you I'm pregnant! FFS!

OH's sister is being a pain about him moving in with me :dohh:


----------



## FertilMertile

I wonder how you're all gonna react if I get pregnant!! Oh wait, I just remembered...I'M NOT GONNA GIVE A DAMN!! lol


----------



## EffyM

I'm pregnant!!! I'm pregnant!!! I'm pregnant!!!! 
and none of YOU can take my joy away right now!! You know who YOU are!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Memo of day: Stay away from me today- you've been warned- I'm an emotional roller coaster that you don't want to ride!


----------



## EmmyReece

Temp is up again today, please let me have a bit of luck for a change, please :)


----------



## lintu

Nothing like losing a baby that makes you realise how much you wanted one xxxx this is the strangest cycle iv ever had!


----------



## cranberry987

Ewcm ewcm ewcm!


----------



## 4magpies

fucking hate insensitive people, and people who spend their time moaning about their kids on facebook?? get a grip, be grateful for what you have.


----------



## MatthewAlyssa

please please please let us catch our eggy this month!!! every1 else and their dog is pregnant just let it be me!!!! lol


----------



## Damita

Aw for f sake, we missed important :sex: weekend because you were moody because you lost your ebay bid OH COME ON!


----------



## Rachael1981

So fucking pissed off and upset. Why can't they just be happy for us?


----------



## nickyjl

Cheer up it might never happen??? No it probably won't and thats why I am wallowing in my own self pity so just fuck off and leave me alone.


----------



## lintu

I have full on ferning on my microscope, im off to jump my DH :haha:


----------



## Lucy Lu

CD 25 and I'm still getting EWCM....Am I _ever _going to ovulate this cycle?


----------



## Kadan82

This is my first post on this thread, but I love it! I have a cousin on FB who is preggers and not a day goes by where she does not post about how miserable she is...nauseous, headache, backache, blah, blah, blah. I just want to go yell at her and tell her to SHUT UP! I would take the physical discomfort of pregnancy over the emotional pain of not being able to conceive ANY DAY!! Some people are ignorant and insensitive and I'm so over it!........Ahhh, I feel much better now :)


----------



## Damita

nickyjl said:


> Cheer up it might never happen??? No it probably won't and thats why I am wallowing in my own self pity so just fuck off and leave me alone.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Af will you ever stop?


----------



## cinnamum

i have EWCM yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.xx


----------



## Scamp

This cycle is going so slow!


----------



## FertilMertile

I really wanna delete facebook.


----------



## EffyM

ummm Honey Bunny! I love you!! and well, you are going to be a Daddy!!!! have a great day at work and don't crash the tractor! ;) 

if only he could really read that!! :)


----------



## HopefullyBaby

Kadan82 said:


> This is my first post on this thread, but I love it! I have a cousin on FB who is preggers and not a day goes by where she does not post about how miserable she is...nauseous, headache, backache, blah, blah, blah. I just want to go yell at her and tell her to SHUT UP! I would take the physical discomfort of pregnancy over the emotional pain of not being able to conceive ANY DAY!! Some people are ignorant and insensitive and I'm so over it!........Ahhh, I feel much better now :)

My feelings exactly except it's my best friend! And I love posting on here it's so nice to get the feelings out! Good luck to you!!!!


----------



## HopefullyBaby

All this sickness better mean something or I'm gonna be pissed!!! I can't stand being sick if I'm not pregnant!!!!


----------



## cranberry987

Im doing 150mg clomid next cycle and would like some bloody support please all you rubbish fair weather friends.


----------



## HopefullyBaby

Is really getting depressed I mean why are you popping out babies all the time ? Why can I not seem to get pregnant? It should be so natural and yet I can't seem to do it!!!!


----------



## Hopefulwishes

Passed by the baby aisle in the store.. walked away in tears.


----------



## AriesMom07

Theres a girl that had twins last year and just broke up with their dad and got with another guy and is now pregnant within 2 months with another set of twins...I would ask why in hell do good things happen to less than desirable people?


----------



## GradMommy

I wish I could post this as my facebook status! "Yes I got my period. No I'm not pregnant. When did my uterus become public information and for the love of God STOP pointing out babies to me in public! YES I SEE THEM and NO I can't do a damn thing about not getting pregnant!!"


----------



## jesterface

I've been fighting myself to not make this my status lol: "NO, I'm not pregnant. Yes, my cousin is having #2...and 3.. and he's 20... Yes, my other cousin is having another one... yes, my husband's cousin is having twins and yes, their first is just now pulling up to walk... Yes, my husband's aunt is pregnant with #3 and not done breast feeding #2, and yes, they are in marriage counseling... Yes, this is why I say "next" every time someone tells me someone else is pregnant...Yes, this is why I get teary and I can't go past the baby aisle, or watch baby shows, or see the babies at the window in the maternity ward every time I'm up there.. and Yes it seems I'm there every month for everyone but me! STOP POINTING THAT OUT PLEASE!!!" 

And just for laughs b/c it's on my chest and I have to get it out haha: "To my soon to be ex-father-in-law: You're a (insert expletive here)! You've hurt everyone in this family to the core! You think you can just walk away from a 21 year marriage and everyone be ok? Don't be surprised or hurt when we stop talking to you! The only reason we are is to find out if you've been having an affair! And thanks for the added pressure of getting pregnant b/c everyone seems to think that would make the hurt go away! Hope you sleep tonight... sweet effing dreams" 

ah... :wohoo: that felt nice... ty! :rofl:


----------



## wish4babybump

Why don't people ask me about having kids anymore? Is it because I've been with dh for more than 10 yrs? or that I am turning 37 this year ! Or for some reason you just assume I don't want kids ? Well you guess what ?.....


----------



## Try Rocking

9 days late and counting. Boobs hurt. Cramping so bad. Please let this be it. I don't want to wait another 7 years for my next baby.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Praying everything will work out fine.... we might be full time fostering a little boy when hes born fingers crossed!!! x


----------



## EmmyReece

xMissxZoiex said:


> Praying everything will work out fine.... we might be full time fostering a little boy when hes born fingers crossed!!! x

keeping everything crossed for you hun, you totally deserve it xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks hun, Not getting my hopes up just yet, but that little boy really deserves a good life and i can give him one! xxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

People used to ask me so u dont want kids then :hissy:

Or theyd pass me babies like hear hold lil tommy isnt he cute! i used to get so upset !:cry:


----------



## babyhopes2010

xMissxZoiex said:


> Praying everything will work out fine.... we might be full time fostering a little boy when hes born fingers crossed!!! x

Awwww wow how amazing me and my husband are looking into fostering :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:) we have been wanting to foster for a while this baby has made us get thing sorted faster he needs a perminant home and my ex (from a very long time ago) its his baby and his gf they arent allowed children and one of their kids is already being passed around in care and i dont want the same to happen to this LO ... I hope it all works out that way! i love him already and he isnt born yet!


----------



## Hopefulwishes

I totally forgot you were announcing the sex of your baby on fb today. There it was right in my face when I logged in couldn't miss it. When's my turn? This hurts so much..


----------



## cranberry987

Lying with bum in the air watching ER. Had a good day


----------



## EmmyReece

12 dpo and feeling down that there's no hint of a line on my tests today, thanks for the evaps ... at least there was some good news from a lovely lady on here when I logged onto b&b today lol :happydance:


----------



## longing

xMissxZoiex said:


> :) we have been wanting to foster for a while this baby has made us get thing sorted faster he needs a perminant home and my ex (from a very long time ago) its his baby and his gf they arent allowed children and one of their kids is already being passed around in care and i dont want the same to happen to this LO ... I hope it all works out that way! i love him already and he isnt born yet!

That sounds amazing! Good luck with that. :flower:


----------



## longing

We are never going to concieve, Have I grown a third arm, have I suddenly gotten repulsive? I feel like an unpaid housekeeper and cook at the mo :-(


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I met a woman yesterday who gave me hope. I was cooing over her beautiful baby son, and we were talking...she asked if I had any, and I said not yet, but we've been trying...and that opened the door for her to tell me that she's been through it all...seven IVFs, three IUIs, two pregnancies, one miscarriage, and that her LO was adopted. Of course, I opened up to her as well, and we discussed quite a bit. 
I wish I could adopt a baby. It makes me sick that lawyers and agencies profit off something like giving a baby a family.


----------



## heathette

Sometimes I want to write on my status something like this:
Would all you pregnant people stop moaning about how your baby bump kept you up all night kicking, or complaining about your favourite jeans not fitting, or the constant moans and groans about being 'tired' and 'fed up'. Grrr, you lucky sods don't know how lucky you are. I'd give my right arm to have all that right now...

But alas, our fertility problems and IVF drama has to stay cooped up inside, and I'm left to carry on reading those rants from my pregnant friends.. blah


----------



## HopefullyBaby

Why must I see your pregnancy announcement at 5 am? So much for thinking I might have a good day!:cry:


----------



## cranberry987

Im PREGNANT

Ha, April fools, as if...


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I'm pregnant, too!!! With twins! Due February 30th, 2013!


----------



## Scamp

Really hope this is our month!


----------



## Rowan75

:) brilliant idea! 

Rowan is sick of being off sick and fed up with people ttc for their second baby who started ttc after we did


----------



## Lisa2701

Wanting something so bad but being unable to achieve it hurts so much :(


----------



## HopefullyBaby

Just realized that AF is due in 3 days and I don't have the normal AF cramps!!!! Please let this be a good sign and the fact that I can't hold my eyes open for nothing :)


----------



## heidi1130

I'm so sick of everyone getting BFPs but me, especially those that are horrible parents or horrible people.


----------



## cranberry987

Would love it if you didn't rub it in my face.


----------



## lintu

off for a romantic week in a log cabin, im ovulating ao the cabin is gonna be rocking :haha: come on :spermy: do me a favor catch that bloody egg and stick!!!


----------



## Try Rocking

I can't wait to take a test tomorrow morning!


----------



## wish4babybump

Trying to keep tears back, as all I seem to see is babies babies everywhere


----------



## Hopefulwishes

Am I seriously the only woman in this town NOT pregnant or already with child? I can't believe how many people I keep finding out are pregnant! Hurry up two week wait.. just be over already & disappoint me I should be used to it by now.


----------



## Scamp

Hopes all this ikky feeling is due to follies growing :(


----------



## Try Rocking

Man my nipples hurt.


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

ttc ok get off our backs were doing the best we can x

really wants to be a mummy x

why not me x


----------



## wannabeprego

ugghhhh, feeling like shit today...................


----------



## HayleyJJ

stop whinging about being pregnant and not being able to drink u chavvy twats


----------



## Saresy

Ha ha I love this forum.... My status wud read..... Argh I am sooo MAD with myself for being completely obsessed for weeks now convincing myself I totally am n totally not pregnant at the same time. I'm scared of each morning coming because more disappointment :0( x


----------



## pickle13

who asks a woman, "when are you having children?" really how rude can you be, i don't ask about your testicles or child support payments, don't ask about my uterus!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Well .... Im 21 in 3 days ... Most people my ages are on baby number 2/3 were i live.... I feel like an outcast LOL


----------



## Star7890

Is wishing DF would get back to normal after the op so we can start babydancing everyday again! GRRR sexual frustration and EWCM isnt a good combination when you know you cant dtd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cranberry987

Not sure I can stand it if next cycle is worse


----------



## Reilley

so frustrated the last couple of month....I gained weight :wacko::pizza: sh** sh** sh**, need to get on back on track!!:argh:


----------



## lintu

:wohoo: temp rise, hope :spermy: caught lil eggy


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im not even bothering TTC this cycle .... :/ Its driving me up the wall! :cry:


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I told myself I'd have a child by the time I was 23. 
Three and a half years later, here I sit, childless and filled with fears.


----------



## Scamp

Had an amazing day with oh, shame I'm not ovulating yet!


----------



## HopefullyBaby

Have lost all hope for this cycle! And all of your pregnancy updates are making me depressed! I understand that your life is utterly perfect but mine is not :cry:


----------



## confuzzled

april fools that ur pregnant with twins ur fucking kidding me! ur such a twat!


sorry for language


----------



## Jokerette

getting frustrated because I don't have a positive OPK yet and I seem to be "drying up" down there, but then I worry that my stress is causing me to ovulate late or not at all! It's a double edged sword!


----------



## mummy2one

so very down today really want another bundle of joy, each passing month is getting harder and harder. and yet you go on about having another like its so easy to catch on for you..............grr you have no idea what its like in my shoes, least our son and ttc baby are very much wanted even if its taking a while :cry::cry:

sorry for ranting feeling very poo today


----------



## HopefullyBaby

Stupid pregnancy test!!! Why did you have to be faulty I just wanna know if I am or not!!!! Ugh!!!!


----------



## Aisak

Well, if "16 and Pregnant" isn't heartbreaking enough for you, maybe you ought to try watching "Intervention: Pregnant and Addicted". Bloody seriously. The wrong people are breeding.


----------



## HopefullyBaby

Aisak said:


> Well, if "16 and Pregnant" isn't heartbreaking enough for you, maybe you ought to try watching "Intervention: Pregnant and Addicted". Bloody seriously. The wrong people are breeding.

Oh I completly agree what are these people thinking and why are they making shows about them?


----------



## DefoMommy

ToxicFox92 said:


> I'm sick and tired of people thinking they know what's best for me, I'm ready to be a mommy and that's all that matters. Age is just a number, get over yourselves!!

AMEN :hugs:


----------



## lizage

I am so tired of trying I just want to finally be pregnant and be able to hold my baby in my arms. I am so frustrated with everyone around me getting knocked up when they don't want it! But I want it and it isn't happening!!! :(


----------



## armywife88

why don't I ovulate? :(


----------



## TraceC

Feeling slightly hopefull. AF was due today and no signs of showing, never happened before, but won't get my hopes up. Fingers Xd this is my month!!!! Then I can post on FB about my baby everyday and see how you like it... (Jks that was a bit bitchy sorry)


----------



## BabyBoyle

is hoping that this month is THE MONTH for me. Dave get those little tadpoles to work HARDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRR! I WANT TO BE PREGNANT THIS MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsRB

I am sooo ready to be a good mother and I can't wait till God blesses me & my husband with our little boy or girl


----------



## armywife88

I am really fed up with Fertility Friend!!!


----------



## cranberry987

You're not happy in your marriage and I give it 5 years max. It's not fair that you're pregnant on the first try. I deserve it more and I don't know how to deal with such hurt.


----------



## Try Rocking

Please let me get a BFP before my doctors appointment tomorrow, I'd love to be able to ask for an ultrasound rather than a blood test.


----------



## HopefullyBaby

Im beginning to think that we will never have children and I'm not ok with that! Why do all these people get to have kids when they don't want them and don't take care of them. I'm so tired of letting my OH down I just wanna give him a child!


----------



## Hopefulwishes

I'm having that feeling that this month is the month. I keep pushing it away the second it comes to mind because it's never been that month every time I've had the feeling. I'm also having a really weird feeling of wanting to be pregnant while on vacation in a month. I'd LOVE to be pregnant [the sooner the better] but don't get why I'm getting this obsessing feeling that I SHOULD be pregnant on vacation. Sigh.. af is due in a few days.. let's get here already if it's coming :(


----------



## DefoMommy

Hoping that in the next two weeks something magical happens in my body and this little one i've been thinking about for months finally starts to form


----------



## Scamp

Crying after watching JK today and finding out a mate is pregnant :( When will it be my turn


----------



## Damita

8 Months TTC today, but I am going to be positive and look at it as 8 months of amazing great :sex:


----------



## Try Rocking

Hoping my doctor will send me for a blood test today.


----------



## MrsD2010

i dont think i can cope with having to smile and 'be happy' for another friend who is pregnant. Its my turn, i want a baby


----------



## MrsD2010

Damita said:


> 8 Months TTC today, but I am going to be positive and look at it as 8 months of amazing great :sex:

hi!! I am in the exact same situation. I'm trying to be positive but its difficult to stay upbeat all the time isnt it. Keeping my fingers crossed for you as well!!


----------



## Damita

MrsD2010 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 8 Months TTC today, but I am going to be positive and look at it as 8 months of amazing great :sex:
> 
> hi!! I am in the exact same situation. I'm trying to be positive but its difficult to stay upbeat all the time isnt it. Keeping my fingers crossed for you as well!!Click to expand...

Thank you :dust: to you hun, yeah it is sucky but I am fed up of being miserable about it, just going to try and have some fun now :thumbup:


----------



## DefoMommy

i wish my dh had endless energy and i'm so mad that you keep talking to me about your pregnant white trash daughter when i should be pregnant now not her on her 7th child.


----------



## NDH

All right boys - go catch that egg! I want good news for once in two weeks.


----------



## Tallmom2b

I'm surprised I haven't spontaneously conceived with all these "fertility boosting" supplements i'm taking...sheesh! :haha:


----------



## Tallmom2b

MrsD2010 said:


> i dont think i can cope with having to smile and 'be happy' for another friend who is pregnant. Its my turn, i want a baby

This happened to me today, it was all I could do not to start crying, I felt guilty for feeling that way... but I totally get how your feeling:hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

I know there's no chance I'm preg this cycle so why am I testing every day


----------



## Camlet

Mine would be...

Is having one of those I wish it was me days :( 

my friend just gave birth to a beautiful little girl & I'm realy happy for her but I do realy wish it was me :( xx


----------



## struth

Wishes her body would sort itself out and give her regular cycles :-(


----------



## mummy2one

Mine would be.....wont be pushed into marriage......take a look why would I wanna!! OH BTW we ARE trying for another child and its NONE of your business and I wont be attending the family wedding either, sorry

Sorry having a really really bad morning/day :cry:


----------



## victorial8

Fed up of all of this and considering giving up once this cycle is over!!!! :( I can't keep doing this to myself


----------



## Scamp

Not long until the scan, 5 more days. Fingers crossed those follies are growing


----------



## tink30

So I burt into tears today... why .. becuase i just saw some beautiful pictures of an old school friends new baby.. along with her other small baby..

Literally fell to pieces when i saw..

My lil boy would love a brother or sis and i want another bubba... please storky come visit me (im heart broken) xxx


----------



## Chello

I'm sick of people rubbing my face in it. Facebook is the trouble of all evils, nice to have a place to "shout from the roof top" without it being twisted! xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Come on AF, youre teasing me and I can feel you coming on. Just hurry up so I can start my next cycle


----------



## BrittneyMom

I would have to say... Thanks to the poeple who call themselves my "dearest firends" for you make me fill like dirt talking about how miserable your pregnancies are and cant wait for it to be over.... You know what I would give to have another bundle inside of me!?!?! Oh, and how about you ask me for once how Im feeling and how concieving in coming along...


----------



## BrittneyMom

mummy2one said:


> Mine would be.....wont be pushed into marriage......take a look why would I wanna!! OH BTW we ARE trying for another child and its NONE of your business and I wont be attending the family wedding either, sorry
> 
> Sorry having a really really bad morning/day :cry:

Mummy2one, Im so sorry your having a bad morning and I trully hope your day gets better! Many :hugs: your way!!


----------



## cranberry987

needs ideas on how to ruin a camping weekend for smug fertiles with children, im thinking loud boozy nights and lots of children waking up


----------



## Try Rocking

Please god let the blood test be positive.


----------



## babyfever87

haha this is awesome! I would say that it may not be the cool thing to do anymore, but getting married BEFORE having a baby is the right thing to do :) 

wow i feel a lot better!


----------



## xobabyhopes

i feel like everytime i turn around someone else i know is preganant, when can it be my turn?


----------



## DefoMommy

why does it feel like everyone around me is getting pregnant all of a sudden when no one was ever preg around me before?


----------



## pinkqueen

I know that feeling.. been ttc for almost 8 months but everyone i know seems to be getting pregnant right away and im sitting here depressed... :nope:


----------



## Emleexx

My status...
Why am I only on cycle 3 when it feels like I've been trying forever? Why does it feel like it takes a year to get to the next cycle and why can't it just be simple - like when we were younger and people would warn you if you had unprotected sex you definitely would fall pregnant... Pffft!


----------



## Ginger_Bee

If it were possible to B*@#% slap my ovaries. . . I SO would right now! Stupid freaking ovaries.


----------



## pinkqueen

I cant stand it that they say dont stress or it will just slow the process down... WHAT???... I am frustrated that i havent conceived and im suppose to NOT stress...ugh!!!! :(


----------



## cranberry987

Hurry up! I know I'm not preg this cycle so just be-bloody-have and come on!


----------



## Damita

Oh please stop complaining how being pregnant makes you ill all the time..


----------



## Scamp

Think I'm close to ovulation :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Try Rocking

And my blood test is negative. I was so sure I was. I guess I just wait for AF now.


----------



## Reilley

mine would be: Whoo hoo we will start IUI with donor sperm in june whoo hoo!:thumbup:


----------



## victorial8

Keeping everything crossed that this may be it, just dont want to be let down again though if my feelings are wrong!! :(


----------



## clairebear26

I have a lot of friends on my FB who are preg or have just had a baby. I have been TTC number 1 for 10 months. My status would be - I am so glad I can enjoy a cold beer or 5 after work, stay up late, sleep in till I want and then go shopping and spend all my money on me....

Although its all lies as I want a baby so bad - just sick of hearing about everyone else's amazing babies.

Good luck to all you ladies TTC and oodles of baby dust!


----------



## cranberry987

Cannot stand more waiting. It's just cruel. I went through all the side effects of clomid last month and I've know for 20 days that it was for nothing. Just hurry up and stop giving me pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## Scamp

Scan in 3 days :happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Today's would be. Unexpected Ovulation 4 days early! Come on eggy & sperm, I know you can defeat the odds and give me my very own baby!


----------



## Hopefulwishes

So you're going to moan on fb how you can't ride roller coaster's this summer because of being pregnant? Really?! I'd love to be in your situation..


----------



## Scamp

I just want to be a mum, why is it so difficult for me to get pregnant, why can't my body do what its supposed to :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Scamp said:


> I just want to be a mum, why is it so difficult for me to get pregnant, why can't my body do what its supposed to :cry::cry::cry:

:hugs: i know how much it hurts,itll happen hun even if it feels it wont :hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

Where's my fricking period ><


----------



## babycakes1982

If someone else announces that they are pregnant before me I'm goin to scream!!!! :cry: I want a baby noooooowwww!



P.S I'm addicted to BnB and I need to step away from my thermometer


----------



## hellohefalump

WHYYYY haven't I ovulated yet?! Have I missed it?! If so how?! I wish I'd either ovulate or get AF already so I can try again. GAHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## addie140910

kirkythefruitcake said:


> i'd say-
> wow more of you are pregnant and it was unplanned!!!?? aren't you the lucky ones!!!

I agree with this! Everyone on my facebook page is having babies and asking when I will be having babies too.


----------



## mummy2one

Hopes the yukky pain and sickness when eating chilli means this beanie is sticking :wacko:


----------



## jennievictora

i want my period so can start my clomid lol x


----------



## kosh

i'm feeling shite today. i hate 'mother nature'. why can't i be in my 20's again?


----------



## bethenasia

My status would be: "Why doesn't anyone ever ask me when we're going to have a baby? Do they not think we should or that we would be bad parents?"

I know most of you ladies have the opposite problem, with meddling family/friends and all, and are extremely annoyed by it, but I'm starting to second guess myself when nobody does it to me, but they ask other couples who haven't even been married as long. :(


----------



## NDH

bethenasia said:


> My status would be: "Why doesn't anyone ever ask me when we're going to have a baby? Do they not think we should or that we would be bad parents?"
> 
> I know most of you ladies have the opposite problem, with meddling family/friends and all, and are extremely annoyed by it, but I'm starting to second guess myself when nobody does it to me, but they ask other couples who haven't even been married as long. :(

I get very few people asking me as well - I think it's because most people know I want kids very much - having a big family is all I ever mentioned when I was asked what I "wanted to do when I grow up". So I think instinctively they must realise (even though we've never said anything) that we're working on it.


----------



## wannababycoop

I would say "Agggghhh why isn't my egg being fertilized"


----------



## Camlet

Mine would be I realy thought this was my month I had all the symptoms from my last pregnancys but nope af is due 2morrow & got a :bfn: yesterday :sad2: & everybody around me is anouncing there pregnant 2day :( I'm normaly so happy for them aswell but this month has truely gotten to me :( :( :(


----------



## mummy2one

so annoyed looks like another long fight to get what is best for DS I could :cry:


----------



## Scamp

Is gutted about the scan today :( Don't know what to do anymore, I used to be so happy all the time and now I can't stop crying


----------



## morri

armywife88 said:


> I am really fed up with Fertility Friend!!!

move to mynfp.de ^^

On my side. I want oh to be back on time , and I want that I have a proper visible ovulation preferably after oh is back from his China business trip.


----------



## hellohefalump

I'm feeling silly because I just pulled apart a IC pregnancy test! I was trying to search for a positive line UNDERNEATH where it's meant to be!


----------



## victorial8

My heart really cant take much more BFNs. hopefully the doc will help me now :(


----------



## hellohefalump

> My heart really cant take much more BFNs. hopefully the doc will help me now

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm so blessed to have my baby but please God don't make me wait another 7 years for the next one.


----------



## Mossy

is trying


----------



## morri

wants a later ovulation for when my oh comes back next week.


----------



## Damita

Awaiting AF I'm not preggers can you at least come on time! Please!!


----------



## Jagdiva

Another month :witch:she came, no december baby here. And why I keep seeing pregnant women all around me, why oh why.....:shrug:


----------



## DefoMommy

please please please please let me get that :bfp: this month and no :af:


----------



## lintu

I give up i dont get what im doing wrong :cry:


----------



## 21p1eco

Please let me get pregnant this month!!!! a friend announced they are expecting their second before us and it made me feel sick, their daughter is younger than jamie its not fair!!!


----------



## windle05

not only has the witch arrived she's arrived early heavy and painful :-( no 2011 baby for me now


----------



## BabyBoyle

wants to scream out loud how much im trying for another baby but scared of all your reactions!!!!


----------



## porkypig

Only 19 pills to go then going to try for a 2nd baby!! Wish me luck everyone!! I'll keep you updated when he have sex, how i'm feeling and if I get my period at the end of the month. xx

(Can you imagine putting that on fb?!) lol


----------



## BabyBoyle

porkypig said:


> only 19 pills to go then going to try for a 2nd baby!! Wish me luck everyone!! I'll keep you updated when he have sex, how i'm feeling and if i get my period at the end of the month. Xx
> 
> (can you imagine putting that on fb?!) lol

lllllllloooooooooooooollllllllll


----------



## hellohefalump

Well, if my cycle is 28 days (which I don't know it is) AF is due today. So far nothing, but also haven't had a positive OPK this month, so maybe I've not ovulated yet and my cycle is looooooonnngg? *wanders off to take a pregnancy test*


----------



## hellohefalump

negative


----------



## BabyBoyle

just POAS and got BFN even though i know it wont even show if im lucky enough to have caught the egg.. grrrrrrrrrrrr... stoopid me.


----------



## Bookworm

I've been a really good, supportive friend; I've replied to all announcements about LO's daily achievements & 'liked' all your pictures of your LO (ALL OF THEM); I've engaged in the cutsie wall conversations where you pretend to be your LO - and I am delighted for you, really & truly I am; but I'm also really sad for me and can I please, please have just one day off?


----------



## Louloubell88

Ok fb status today... Wants to hide in bed and cry after sister-in-law told me it's was a good thing that I miscarried because Im a selfish selfcentred person and don't desever to be a parent!!! All because we told her we couldn't go to her birthday party!! You are going to be 30 for Christ sake not 3 act ur bloody age!! 

Hurt soooo much after she said that but will not let her see me cry! 

What have we done wrong why don't my body work? I just wanna to have the amazing experiance of feeling that little life inside me and be the best mommy I can! 

Sorry for the rant but it was this or punching her and as much as I would like to!! I'm a better person than that!! 

Fingers x'ed for you all xxxx


----------



## MtnMama03

BFN and the witch have ruined my day :/

This is a great thread!!!


----------



## NDH

Louloubell88 said:


> Ok fb status today... Wants to hide in bed and cry after sister-in-law told me it's was a good thing that I miscarried because Im a selfish selfcentred person and don't desever to be a parent!!! All because we told her we couldn't go to her birthday party!! You are going to be 30 for Christ sake not 3 act ur bloody age!!
> 
> Hurt soooo much after she said that but will not let her see me cry!
> 
> What have we done wrong why don't my body work? I just wanna to have the amazing experiance of feeling that little life inside me and be the best mommy I can!
> 
> Sorry for the rant but it was this or punching her and as much as I would like to!! I'm a better person than that!!
> 
> Fingers x'ed for you all xxxx

Oh my gosh! So sorry that your sister is so horrible! :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Louloubell88 said:


> Ok fb status today... Wants to hide in bed and cry after sister-in-law told me it's was a good thing that I miscarried because Im a selfish selfcentred person and don't desever to be a parent!!! All because we told her we couldn't go to her birthday party!! You are going to be 30 for Christ sake not 3 act ur bloody age!!
> 
> Hurt soooo much after she said that but will not let her see me cry!
> 
> What have we done wrong why don't my body work? I just wanna to have the amazing experiance of feeling that little life inside me and be the best mommy I can!
> 
> Sorry for the rant but it was this or punching her and as much as I would like to!! I'm a better person than that!!
> 
> Fingers x'ed for you all xxxx


Sending hugs your way!!


----------



## Sumaspikey

Bookworm said:


> I've been a really good, supportive friend; I've replied to all announcements about LO's daily achievements & 'liked' all your pictures of your LO (ALL OF THEM); I've engaged in the cutsie wall conversations where you pretend to be your LO - and I am delighted for you, really & truly I am; but I'm also really sad for me and can I please, please have just one day off?

I would so "like" this status.

:hugs:


----------



## nickyjl

I wish someone could tell me how long I'll be hurting for.


----------



## 1hopefull

nickyjl said:


> I wish someone could tell me how long I'll be hurting for.

:hugs: it does get better with time.


my status- WTF, why is this 2WW so hard. i just want to be pregnant again.


----------



## Damita

:bfn: again :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I hate my body, it gives me so many pregnancy symptoms but im never pregnant!!!!


----------



## nickyjl

Yes I know you're having your 12 weeks scan this week after your 'accident' but spare a thought for me, I've got to go for a scan this week too. Mine will be to check my womb is empty after my miscarriage so you'll forgive me if I don't want to see your scan pictures!


----------



## babyhopes2010

nickyjl said:


> Yes I know you're having your 12 weeks scan this week after your 'accident' but spare a thought for me, I've got to go for a scan this week too. Mine will be to check my womb is empty after my miscarriage so you'll forgive me if I don't want to see your scan pictures!

:hugs: :(


----------



## Reilley

So glad I can post this here!!!!:
"having a husband who suffers from depression SUCKS!!!!! and does not help TTC!!!:sad2:


----------



## Glitterbug666

It's killing me not putting how I feel on fb.
Mine would be 'I just want a BFP!!!!! I'm so ready to be a mum!'


----------



## Glitterbug666

nickyjl said:


> Yes I know you're having your 12 weeks scan this week after your 'accident' but spare a thought for me, I've got to go for a scan this week too. Mine will be to check my womb is empty after my miscarriage so you'll forgive me if I don't want to see your scan pictures!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## morri

:dust:to all who need it :)


----------



## Rowan75

I hope this baby is healthy and we're 3rd time lucky - Im not sure how many more mc I can go through


----------



## Scamp

I want to be a mum :( Wish the hospital would do more


----------



## NDH

Well DH told his boss that we're TTC today - hoping it happens soon now. I didn't really want people knowing we're trying but what can you do?


----------



## 5-a-side

If you knew we were TTC you'd know why I'm upset and quiet.


----------



## BabyBoyle

is wondering why you had to pull it out at that moment FFS!!!!!!!!!!! Aint gonna get a baby from doing that!!!!


----------



## Hopefulwishes

I had a suspicion it was you bothering me about kids anonymously. Way to plaster it all over facebook now.
Oh & FUCK YOU.


----------



## NDH

Oh my goodness - so THAT's what a :bfp: looks like in person!


----------



## armywife88

You don't deserve to have kids! I can't believe you are pregnant with #3!


----------



## Emleexx

Why is it all about waiting?! Since ov I've been waiting to know if I'm pregnant, since I took 3 tests and they were BFN's I've been waiting for AF, when AF does arrive I'll be waiting to ov and then it starts all over again.. Arghhh!


----------



## Pocketmonster

NDH said:


> Well DH told his boss that we're TTC today - hoping it happens soon now. I didn't really want people knowing we're trying but what can you do?

Massive congrats! I remember seeing this post yesterday and then your announcement this morning! And thinking how amazing!!

Wishing you a h and h 9 months!!


----------



## 1hopefull

NDH said:


> Oh my goodness - so THAT's what a :bfp: looks like in person!

Congrats hun!!!!


----------



## NDH

Thanks pocketmonster and 1hopefull :)


----------



## hellohefalump

got my hopes up this morning... but 3 tests later I'm starting to think it was just an evap.


congrats NDH!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I would simply put;

"No you seriously have no idea what we are going through so please take your useless advice and stick it somewhere very uncomfy!"


----------



## girlnboots

"no, it does NOT take one good shot. shut the hell up, ya nasty."

a "friend" of mine keeps telling me it just takes one good shot....sometimes in much more vulgar terms. ew.


----------



## Rowan75

not related to ttc but i still cant put in facebook so I hope its ok to mention

"I cant believe my uncle in law is so selfish and cruel that he would ignore that his mother has a fractured arm just because he is concerned that if she goes into care due to her dementia that he would lose some of his inheritance"

needed to get that out of my system - of course what id like to do is punch him in the face :)


----------



## Hena

Hopes dashed....again. Every time a I see a big, beautiful round preggy belly just want to SCREAM


----------



## Destined2BMom

Grrrrrr so sick of seeing a - I want a +!!!


----------



## Destined2BMom

Feisty Fidget said:


> I would simply put;
> 
> "No you seriously have no idea what we are going through so please take your useless advice and stick it somewhere very uncomfy!"

 Love this!


----------



## Destined2BMom

Its so frustrating when you want something so bad and you know its going to happen. You get symptoms but don't know if their real or if its just cuz you want it so bad your imagining it. Yet your too scared to take a test because maybe the truth might be to painful to see ...again. :-/


----------



## AverysMommy

I'm 12 DPO today and this is the longest I have ever made it w/o testing. I'm too scared to see a :bfn:. So here's to hoping :witch: flies on by me and everyone else TTC! :dust:


----------



## struth

I hate FF - it stole my crosshairs at 10dpo (one day before testing day).... I'm now just plain old cd41. Why does my body not work?


----------



## philliha

I got my surge today on my opk! Time to dtd!


----------



## Try Rocking

Where did my sex drive go?


----------



## lintu

is taking a break for the next few mths, i dont know how much more of this i can take!!!


----------



## lintu

Feisty Fidget said:


> I would simply put;
> 
> "No you seriously have no idea what we are going through so please take your useless advice and stick it somewhere very uncomfy!"

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## confuzzled

why cant it happen now..... why is everything in my life soooo hard!


----------



## Scamp

I want to be a mum :(


----------



## 1hopefull

Scamp said:


> I want to be a mum :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hellohefalump

when is AF going to come so I can start again?


----------



## dreamofabean

"does not want to go out with someone pg tonight, would rather curl into a ball and sob about how unfair life is!"


----------



## herethere

I want to be a mum again, but I know it will never happen :(


----------



## Lara310809

_______ can't help thinking that we made a baby last night. God, I hope I'm right, but in the meantime I hope I don't set myself up for a fall :(


----------



## lintu

why is everyone either pregnant or have a new born :shrug: everywhere iv been today im surrounded by bumps or new borns, its a conspiracy and makes me feel very barren


----------



## xMissxZoiex

CD2 Depression :cry:


----------



## Hena

was REALLY hoping to have a super happy Easter announcement this year. Don't. *Grumble*


----------



## Faythe

Mine would be:

I'm so happy for you, I really am. But I can't help feel a little sad given that you didn't want kids and weren't trying, and here we are on cycle 6 with no such luck.


----------



## hellohefalump

I was sick this morning, thought I was preggo... but it's more likely I've just caught the bug my daughter has had. BFN on HPT...

Also, when the hell am I going to ovulate? Unless I've missed it... I'm on CD39 now.


----------



## tink30

so i see my sis in laws pics.. 2 girls a son who is not a year old and she's 5 month's pregnant again.. im happy for her.. but whats wrong with me :-*(


----------



## Louloubell88

Feel sooo tired my boobs have been killing me for days I need to go loo all the time I didn't wanna have alcohol earlier cuz the smell of it made me feel sick and the witch is late! Normal people would take a hpt ... I'm to scared I'm making it all up cuz if how much I want a baby! 

Would love to ask for some advice from my mom but she is on holiday, oh wants to wait till Saturday to test but I'm driving myself crazy!!!! 

Arrrrrrrrrr

x


----------



## Virginiagrl6

How is it you're pregnant again when you already have a three year old who you never see. And I've been trying for two years and nothing. But I do get to be a mother to your child who I love more then anything.


----------



## bethenasia

I wish I could really write this. I'm feeling so alone.

I would write: "I am on CD60 and no sign of AF on the horizon, yet I only get BFN when I test. What's wrong with my body???"

Granted, my last test was a week ago and I could have O'd later than I thought and this lack of the witch really could just be a late BFP. Yes. That's what I will hope and believe until I am proven different. :)


----------



## diverdi

Today mine would be 'hoping for a special Easter egg this year'


----------



## BabyBoyle

is so pissed off and angry after the best easter ever, fucking witch visits me this morning :( :( :( :( :( :(


----------



## Faythe

Mine would be:

The reason I am deactivating my facebook account is because I cannot bare anymore baby/pregnancy statuses. It seems like my entire fucking friends list is pregnant or just had a baby. And those that have kids already do nothing but complain about them. You have a wonderfull gift, so quit complaining. Everywhere I turn on facebook it's just babies/kids everywhere. I can't do it anymore.


----------



## iheartcookies

F**k you negative pregnancy test...youre really pi**ing me off now!!


----------



## Try Rocking

bethenasia said:


> I wish I could really write this. I'm feeling so alone.
> 
> I would write: "I am on CD60 and no sign of AF on the horizon, yet I only get BFN when I test. What's wrong with my body???"
> 
> Granted, my last test was a week ago and I could have O'd later than I thought and this lack of the witch really could just be a late BFP. Yes. That's what I will hope and believe until I am proven different. :)

I have the same problem, CD 66 and the last test I took was a BFN. I wish our bodies could just work properly. :hugs: 



I wish those who are actually ready and want babies could have them and not have to wait.


----------



## Hopefulwishes

When is it my turn?
:baby:

Just asking for one I don't think that's too much to ask for. I'm so done with feeling sad & empty like something is missing.


----------



## AverysMommy

Hopefulwishes said:


> When is it my turn?
> :baby:
> 
> Just asking for one I don't think that's too much to ask for. I'm so done with feeling sad & empty like something is missing.

:hugs:


----------



## Hopefulwishes

A week ago you post you can't believe you haven't gotten pregnant after being with a guy for two years even though you aren't trying for a baby.

[So that made absolutely no sense..]

Tonight you post you're pregnant & not happy about it.

WHAT THE HELL?! Why do people like you get baby's?
:cry:


----------



## Rachael1981

Everyone is either announcing their pregnancies or announcing the birth of their newborns. When is it going to be my turn? :(


----------



## Try Rocking

CD 69.. why can't my body work right?


----------



## mummy2one

is so frustrated..............I just want to be pregnant!!!!!


Sorry for rant feeling very blah tonight :shrug: SIL keeps going on about them trying to another and how it will happen just like that!!! 10months were on :(

:dust: to all ladies xxx


----------



## Hena

My life is not nearly as exciting and exotic as you seem to think. A lot of the time, I just feel isolated and lonely, separated from my own friends, family, and language 24 hours a day. TTC and not being able to tell any of you about it makes it all even harder. STOP comparing your lives to mine, do you have any idea how fast I'd trade places with you if I could???

Maybe a bit long for a FB post, but WOW it feels good to get it off my chest!


----------



## MissBabyFace

Why are you all moaning about being pregnant? You have morning sickness, backache, legache, muscle ache, sore boobs, but in a few months time your going to look into your childs eye's and everything the 9 months have brought will be forgotten, appreciate your pregnancy and don't take it for granted, I did, I thought I could moan about feeling so crap and I paid for it, I lost my child. 

:( sorry such a depressing thing to say but feel quite emotional reading it back to myself, because that's what I'd like to post to the women who are pregnant on my friends list. :(


----------



## victorial8

What is the point of having rules to stick to when nobody bothers!!!!! Sorry, having a ranty mood! :(


----------



## victorial8

for goodness sake, and another one!!! Grrrrr


----------



## orangeshoes

Why cant I become pregnant? why meeeeeeeeeeeee???!


----------



## lupinerainbow

mummy2one said:


> is so frustrated..............I just want to be pregnant!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry for rant feeling very blah tonight :shrug: SIL keeps going on about them trying to another and how it will happen just like that!!! 10months were on :(
> 
> :dust: to all ladies xxx

Totally understand the SIL thing she got a 10 week old baby and is trying again we been trying 28months and had nothing :( 
Hope you get your bfp soon :hugs: :dust:

xxxx


----------



## mummy2one

lupinerainbow said:


> Totally understand the SIL thing she got a 10 week old baby and is trying again we been trying 28months and had nothing :(
> Hope you get your bfp soon :hugs: :dust:
> 
> xxxx


Hope you get you BFP soon hun its frustrating :cry: I burst into tears in asda today with the baby event outfits just sooooooooo want another :baby: now
:dust: :dust:


----------



## geogem

has a very extremely heavy AF this month!! I am also very mardy and if DH says one more thing thing to p**s me off I swear he wont be able to make babies!!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

JUST because we got married in February, doesnt mean were gonna be pregnant in MARCH (would have loved to) So f*CK off.


AF came today :(


----------



## Try Rocking

CD 70.. will AF ever arrive?


----------



## lintu

up to now iv had a really good PMA but i'm losing my grip slightly today :cry:


----------



## geogem

wants af to end now!! getting sooo bored of it!


----------



## futrbabymaker

Dear 16 year old cousin, please stop updating on how upset you are that you're having to "grow up" for your unborn baby/little accident when I would give anything to have your baby bump right now.


----------



## longing

Please please let it happen this month! The odds are massively against us, but still..... a little miriacle, please?

(Can I have another one?!)

Racing season has started, what do I do? Wanted it to have happened by now so I didn't have this diliama :-(


----------



## 21p1eco

please let me be pregnant this month!!!! i will be devastated if i have to start another month all over again.....


----------



## Tanzibar83

Today's message: I really really hate my body. I'm on cd55 and this time last cycle af turned up. NO BFP, no AF. My cycles decreased in length but now they seem to have increased. What have I done to deserve this??????????????????


----------



## Bookworm

Thank you all for your advice on the dog (i.e. "don't get a dog, have a baby") and all the pressure - sorry I mean 'advice' - on the whole baby issue and how we really should start trying; but we thought we should let you know (even though it's none of your business) we tried that and it didn't work so we're getting a dog - I do hope that's ok with you... oh, I'm sorry; have I made you uncomfortable?


----------



## lintu

Please please please let this be my mth iv been very patient not too sure where im upto but iv worked very hard xxx


----------



## Rowan75

Its lovely to see all your scans and Im so pleased you havent had to go through what we've been through and that your scans bring happy memories. Please God let everything be ok on Friday when we have our first scan...but even more if we get past that scan - let the second scan be ok this time

Hope its ok that Ive put this in the ttc facebook - I darent move over to pg yet x


----------



## Josefin

Only 6 days left until AF is due. I really hope I'm pregnant!


----------



## victorial8

I know that due to OHs SA we werent able to DTD at the right times but PLEASE let that last minute BDing that they got to the egg and when we go for our results and I can say....well actually I am PG already!! :) :) :) I dont want to go into LTTC!! :( :(


----------



## geogem

has finished af today so may commence the practicing for eggy to arrive later tonight!!


----------



## Angelbabymama

Oh hello sicky feeling! I do hope you're here to tell me I'm pregnant.... x


----------



## kjean

I wish our other halves would have to worry about their temp, cervical mucus, cervical position, "baby dancing" on the correct times, boob checking, symptom spotting.. JUST ONCE and understand why we get so bitchy when things don't go our way. All they have to do is have sex! Man... must be stressful;)


----------



## Rachael1981

9dpo and not feeling very hopeful. All I want is to be pregnant, is that so much to ask?


----------



## victorial8

Slightly off topic but isnt it just lovely when your auntie calls you stuck up and 2 faced publicly on Facebook, all because her daughter keeps writing the most disgusting of things on her page!!!!!


----------



## lintu

fab, iv BD that much over the past few that i know have thrush, gee thanx just what i needed!!!


----------



## hellohefalump

CD 48. Where is AF??


----------



## rozzibee

7dpo and my boobs are killing me!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive had a taste of what being a mum is like and its made me want the real thing even more!


----------



## geogem

is awaiting the eggy!!!! come on... something coming to play tag!


----------



## gilmore85

why have i stopped ovulating :cry:


----------



## lintu

after 31 yrs my hair over night has decided to become greasy, not happy isnt in it, this better be a pregnancy thing!!!!


----------



## geogem

is bored of waiting already and I havent even ov'd!! why call it ttc, why not the long path of lots of waiting!!


----------



## CertainTurton

I cant help but cry inside every time i see ANOTHER beautiful baby bump walk past - why can't that be me now?


----------



## geogem

why does my ticker say that I am ov'ing when I am quite clearly not!!! AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH..... I should be by now!!!!! come on!!


----------



## hellohefalump

CD 54 and still no ov!!! What's going on?!


----------



## gilmore85

2 months until my SIL gives birth although i'm happy for her i dont think i'm gonna be able to cope with it all


----------



## geogem

is confused - earlier I had no sign of ov now I have all the signs and hubby has gone to work on a night shift boooo!!!!!


----------



## Twinkl3

" Is missing her angel baby very much :( "

Hard to say as only very select few people actually even know I miscarried. x


----------



## MissCherry

so one of my close friends has had her baby and my sis is due in 10 days :( and i cant even get pregnant


----------



## whatdamatter

teen mom 2 is not the reason im TTC. i want a child of my own, with the man i love and im ready. my age doesnt matter and idc what any of you pregnant 14 year old girls think about me TTC. I want this, most of you didnt. 



.....harsh?


----------



## gilmore85

and to top this month off i think im getting a uti just great


----------



## Twinkl3

Fingers Crossed this month! x


----------



## MissCourtneyP

"Never understood the pain a woman feels emotionally and physically when she has a miscarriage...until I had one. Happy Mothers Day to me."
Or
"I'm glad everyone else had a great mothers day with their children. I didnt get to see mine. That makes 3 bad mother's day's in a row..."
Or
"YES. I am TRYING to have a baby with Jeremy. We're in LOVE and want a family together. Just because the last man who decided to have a baby with me, then decided to become a woman doesnt mean J will too! Just be happy for us PLEASE!"


----------



## wantanerd

What I would love to put on fb:

Stop complaining about your pregnancy, just think how lucky you are. Think of all the people in the world who would want nothing more than to be pregnant no matter how horrible the pregnancy is as long as a healthy baby is at the end of the pregnancy.

When will it be my turn!?!?!?!?! Everyone seems to be procreating but me!


I envy anyone who had an accident and found out they were pregnant. I wish it was that easy for me.


----------



## zanDark

wantanerd said:


> What I would love to put on fb:
> 
> Stop complaining about your pregnancy, just think how lucky you are. Think of all the people in the world who would want nothing more than to be pregnant no matter how horrible the pregnancy is as long as a healthy baby is at the end of the pregnancy.
> 
> When will it be my turn!?!?!?!?! Everyone seems to be procreating but me!
> 
> 
> I envy anyone who had an accident and found out they were pregnant. I wish it was that easy for me.

I saw your post and thought "when did I write this?!" :haha:

my status update would be: "zanDark is trying very hard to ignore the huge craving for cheese (I suddenly felt like I could taste it in my mouth and wanted a piece like crazy lol) and the fact that her areola seems to have spread a bit....its too soon for symptoms!"

after a year of TTC I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot. Every month I swear I'm pregnant just to get AF...I know she'll be here in a week but I'm doing such a sucky job at not getting my hopes up.


----------



## tankgirl

Tankgirl is hoping that this will be her month. And yes I am happy that you are pregnant with your 7th child (last one only 4 months old), but I also don't think I've ever been more jealous!


----------



## wantanerd

Another one:

Every time someone I know announces they are pregnant, I am deeply depressed for a day wishing it was me, hating my PCOS, and feeling hopeless it will never happen to me.


----------



## Try Rocking

Don't lose hope :hugs:


----------



## AverysMommy

Seriously... I'm just NOW gearing up to O? WTH was all the EWCM about? I hope we can BD tonight and don't miss our chance!


----------



## hellohefalump

CD 56 and counting! Come on AF where are you??


----------



## jx6

Stop whining and moaning about getting fat and being kicked I'd of given anything to have felt my angels kicks


----------



## Faythe

CD 38 - So body, either give me AF or a BFP. Thank you please.


----------



## Josefin

Sooo jealous of everyone who is pregnant.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Glad doctor was happy with oh sa results but a little upset about my blood results now just waiting on fertility clinic appointment now... In the mean time i will be losing a little bit of weight and continuing not smoking, might as well put the wait to good use and then there can be no external factors affecting us... Glad we are one step closer to our bfp though :)

xxxxxx


----------



## lintu

:wohoo: :bfp: sooooo scared but excited all at the same time xxx


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations lintu! :hugs: 


And of course I would be feeling like absolute crap on one of my most fertile days. Hopefully I feel a bit better come bedtime. :\


----------



## xobabyhopes

dear ovum can you please have a chat with mr.sperm about making us a beautiful baby. it would be greatly appreciated <3


----------



## itsy.bitsy

I hate paying for a large fries and geting the same amount as a medium, BTW were trying for a baby! Hope it doesnt take too long because after all these years of waiting and pain i want it NOW and will drive my self crazy :D


----------



## CrazyKitty

We've only just started trying and I'm impatient already! Hurry up time and hurry up nature! Good luck to the rest of you ladies!xox


----------



## wantanerd

How can someone with one ovary and falopian tube get pregnant again with her fourth kid while I can't get pregnant with my first???? GRRRRR!


----------



## sheilarae07

I would have multiple status updates-
I think I have the right to not be a freaking ray of sunshine all the damn time.
If you knew how bad I wanted a baby-you would not ask every 2 seconds when we were going to have one.
You don't deserve children-much less 4!
Do you people not know what birth control is?
I would love to have a family but not everyone gets pregnant just by looking at a guy. 


Basically I would love to just announce that yes we are trying and have been for over 2 years- now support me.


----------



## geogem

is getting pretty pee'd off with waiting!! but i know 7dpo is far too early to test - just get here already!


----------



## longing

just wants to be a mum, thats all, everything I want


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

I got a positive OPK today. This is my last chance of falling pregnant this time around without help from clomid or something similiar. Please let me be lucky!!


----------



## longing

Leilahs_mummy said:


> I got a positive OPK today. This is my last chance of falling pregnant this time around with help from clomid or something similiar. Please let me be lucky!!

Good luck! :dust:



I will now not be a mum before I'm 30 :-(


----------



## Rachael1981

This is my last chance to give birth before I turn 31. Please please please let it be my turn at last......


----------



## wantanerd

Thank you AF for making an appearance at 2 this morning. I really didn't need sleep tonight. Thanks for the cramps that make me want to rip out my uterus.


----------



## Grumblebea

sheilarae07 said:


> I would have multiple status updates-
> I think I have the right to not be a freaking ray of sunshine all the damn time.
> If you knew how bad I wanted a baby-you would not ask every 2 seconds when we were going to have one.
> You don't deserve children-much less 4!
> Do you people not know what birth control is?
> I would love to have a family but not everyone gets pregnant just by looking at a guy.
> 
> 
> Basically I would love to just announce that yes we are trying and have been for over 2 years- now support me.



*** sound bitter***


----------



## wannabeprego

I've lost hope and given up on me and DH getting pregnant naturally. This October marks 2 years since DH's vasectomy reversal, and since it hasnt happened yet due to DH's low sperm count I am finally accepting reality, the reality that I am not going to get pregnant..and we have to seek fertility options to help us achieve our goals. Reality sucks so I am just going to deal with it...I cant take the emotional roller coaster of TTC right now, month after month, so I have put it on the back burner and will worry about it in 3 to 4 years.....*Rant Over*


----------



## geogem

is stupid, so very stupid - why the hell do I go and do a test when i know it will come back negative because its too damned early and i dont really think its happened this month anyway because you actually have to have sex to get pregnant!!


----------



## Mommyagain

COME ON AF!!!!! I want to start my next clomid cycle!!!


----------



## victorial8

:(


----------



## Try Rocking

Just wants to get over being sick so I can get back to TTC.


----------



## bluebumble

grrrrr facebook

i just want to write - stop posting your bloody big fat friggen positives on your facebook status until I get mine or I will come and slap you grrrrrr


----------



## wantanerd

Thanks to the Diet I am on, I am fully prepared for the constantly having to pee when I'm pregnant. 75 ounces of water a day makes for lots of trips to the bathroom.


----------



## bluebumble

4 in one week should not be allowed - especially from people who arent event trying!

grrrr rant over sorry :haha:


----------



## Try Rocking

crampy crampy crampy crampy crampy crampy crampy


----------



## longing

Try Rocking said:


> crampy crampy crampy crampy crampy crampy crampy

Same! Owww!!! Pain!!!


----------



## LauraJoanne

BFP where are you? AF where are you? confused.com


----------



## victorial8

Im good at hiding how I am really feeling, its amazing how many of you think I am a happy, bubbly person all the time, when really my heart is breaking :(


----------



## Feb4th2011

My cm tells me im ovulating! But my opk shows nothing????? What the feck!


----------



## Stefie

If one more of you, my so-called "friends", posts a pregnancy announcement, I'm going to delete every single one of you!

..... :blush: I feel better now. Thanks for creating this thread. I needed this today.


----------



## Try Rocking

longing said:


> Try Rocking said:
> 
> 
> 
> crampy crampy crampy crampy crampy crampy crampy
> 
> Same! Owww!!! Pain!!!Click to expand...

lol good to know I'm not alone! :hugs: 


Ok so.. my boobs hurting right after my period is a new thing? I liked it better when they hurt only when I was pregnant!


----------



## victorial8

Cant stop crying at every little thing. Seeing all the bloomin pregnancy status' are REALLY not helping either :( :(


----------



## cherry22

OMG i actually lOVE this thread!!
Im nearly in tears!!

i have a few-

1. go and fuck off your a waste of space you worthless peice of shit!(harsh i know)
2. I wish i didnt feel so empty
3. I wonder what you would have looked like at 2,1/2yrs old 
4. I miss you every day and im sorry
5. Your so bloody perfect the sun shines out of your arse with your i can get pregnant at the fall of a hat and not ever go through pain! RUB IT IN MY FACE SOME MORE!!!!!!!! 

Sorry its a rant! xx


----------



## natasha82

I am on cd5 but will be ovulating early - i think, so can start trying again very soon. Can't wait!!! Bring on the BFP.


----------



## TraceC

You whinge and bitch about how tired you are carrying your baby, and how your so sick of being pregnant, when you know I just lost my baby and swap you in a heart beat. Have a little heart and think of what others are going through!


----------



## Twinkl3

I hope this month is the month I get my BFP!


----------



## Try Rocking

Trace I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Hena

HOW could it be negative?! I was so sure! I just want a baby!!!!! :cry:


----------



## Glitterbug666

I hate it when my damn period starts again, especially with all the symptoms I was having this month :(


----------



## geogem

is hoping af hurries so I can get on with my next cycle!! I know deep down this month never worked so onwards we go - ready for next month!


----------



## txmommy04

Mine would have to say...

I want a baby so bad I can hardly stand it...why was it so easy to get pregnant with my son when I didn't want a baby, but now that I really, really, really want one with my DH it's not happening.


and


I think if I find out another one of my friends or someone I went to high school with just got pregnant I think I'll scream. (ALOT of my friends and girls in my graduating class are pregnant right now and it's driving me up the wall)


----------



## tankgirl

Please let it be my month!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My period got lost on its way too me :/ But for how long will it stay away?


----------



## geogem

is bored of waiting I wanna test now but i have no hpt and no car to get one!! hubby gone out but dont wanna bug him to get me one as he'll moan about soending more money!! just wait and see if your late!! ggrrrr


----------



## victorial8

Terrified about OHs SA results on Wednesday :(


----------



## Tanzibar83

I wish I didn't see you on thursday with your 2nd baby bump as you spoilt my evening when I was hoping to sit and enjoy the comedy show. The fact you TTC your 2nd kid around the same time I started TTC no 1 and you won was really a smack in the face. I know you are clueless to this information as me and DH have told no one but please stop making it look so easy.


----------



## wantanerd

Can some of your luck getting pregnant every time your husband looks at you rub off on me please?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## natasha82

I want to put - I have EWCM yes thats right the fertile stuff right now! So lets be having you BFP!


----------



## hellohefalump

OMG EWCM!!!!! finally! on CD 72! just need to do an OPK now to confirm...

UPDATE: It's still negative


----------



## Twinkl3

In a weeks time I will know if I will receive my BFP! ... Hmm wonder how many of my friends actually tried this hard to have a sticky bean!


----------



## geogem

BFN!!!....... Boooo!!!!!!

oh well come on AF so I can get on with the next cycle!!! need to get on and focus on the next one to stop the mood!!


----------



## wantanerd

Really insurance, you want to give me a problem now when this is my first month I can actually do something!


----------



## Try Rocking

Keeping my fingers crossed that this is my month!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

4 days late and a BFN :(


----------



## Twinkl3

Not stopped thinking about you today my angel :angel: Mummy loves you although she never met you :(


----------



## mlesfink

I would say, thanks bitch for posting about how easy it was for you to get pregnant when you know for a fact that we have been struggling.


----------



## victorial8

The 2ww is on!!!! BRING IT!!!


----------



## Twister

Not all ttc related but here is what I would have:
I hate Aston Villa fans who feel the need to post annoying/abusive comments on the Birmingham City page that you had to LIKE to post things in the first place. Really why would want to make your fiercest rivals more popular? Get a life!

We hardly spoke for months and you managed to make my life hell. Last year I was in a dark place but you were to busy demanding attention for being pregnant to even ask me how I was doing. I even tried to make things right and you didn't pull your weight. And then you had the nerve to blame me for everything and tell me what a horrible person I am. I'm much happier now knowing we don't have to worry about making time for you anymore.

And my favourite one:

WE ARE FINALLY TTC. I don't care if you think 20 is too young. It's what we both want and have wanted for months. It's nobody's place to say anything. Our baby will be the most loved child in the world and I would do anything for him/her. We are going to prove everyone wrong whilst we're at it.

Yeah, they're a bit long.


----------



## teresapk

seeing as i just saw two friends post about their 13week baby bumps on FB today...it'd be either "is there a way to filter out all baby related posts?"
or
"how can i get one?"


----------



## xMissxZoiex

5 days late and no BFP :'(


----------



## Scamp

xMissxZoiex said:


> 5 days late and no BFP :'(

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## leahjones

mlesfink said:


> I would say, thanks bitch for posting about how easy it was for you to get pregnant when you know for a fact that we have been struggling.

i definately concur with that one.

mine would be " please please please let this month be it and i see that BFP" :(


----------



## geogem

af late and no bfp!!! come on you crappy shi!!y pain in the ar5e lets get moving - i've had enough!!


----------



## wantanerd

I have had so many internal ultrasounds, nothing like getting a dildo like wand shoved up you over and over again.


----------



## victorial8

Sorry to all those friends of mine who are pregnant but I have blocked all your statuses and updates about your bump from coming up on my feed. I will go onto your page and look when I feel up to seeing how you are doing. But dont worry, I will reinstate the priviledge of being on my feed when I get my forever baby!!! :)


----------



## Twinkl3

You are irritating me to no end!!
All you've done is moan how you can't fit into sexy clothes, dance to music properly and see your toes ... Do you know what? I'd give anything to be in your position right now!


----------



## carisasanders

im so tired of seeing all the baby pictures and sonograms :(


----------



## carisasanders

one more STOP TELLING ME TO JUST ADOPT! I WANT MY OWN BABY!


----------



## pink23

I want af to turn up so I can get baby making lol xx


----------



## AEM1803

I am still not to sure how to handle having an ectopic.. :-(
I just want my baby :-(


----------



## crowned

SO excited that I just started temp charting and got ovulation (3 days ago) confirmed by fertility friend today! It's great to finally get a bit of good news about TTC!


----------



## victorial8

WOOHOO, WE ARE NORMAL. OH has great sperm results and I ovulate!!!! Off to the fertility clinic we go when the appointment comes through


----------



## wantanerd

I am thankful for the facebook privacy settings and when I finally get pregnant there will be several of you who will receive zero information about it!


----------



## victorial8

Just been looking through pregnancy journals and its exciting but sad to see all the names of people you remember through your TTC journey near the end of their pregnancy!!


----------



## geogem

has finally got her AF!! .... yay!!.... I know its only a day late but after my BFN i am grateful it came pretty much on time so i can crack on with the next cycle!


----------



## confuzzled

i want a baby


----------



## Twinkl3

In a few days time we will know the score ... BFP or BFN - that is the question!


----------



## Tccno2

I wish I'd never gone down this route, should have been happy with my lot in life now I'm miserable and very sad


----------



## AEM1803

So i saw a lady today with 5 kids- all young and calling her mommy- she only yelled at them and made them all cry- why can somebody like that have so many kids and be so horrible to them.. and I cant even have 1?!?! :-(


----------



## natasha82

I ovulated yesterday, wooo hooo so dtd at all the right times, please let me get a bfp this month.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

AF 7 days late :/


----------



## SummerLily

Finally got prescribed clomid today !! bring on the BD'ing !


----------



## welshgem

Mine would be: 3dpo and symptom spotting already. Every month I swear I'm experiencing new symptoms that *must* mean I'm pregnant!


----------



## Rachael1981

All I want is a baby, why does it have to be so hard? :(


----------



## tankgirl

Ovulated today after her exam, and she is optimistic as she has had lots of sex this week :D


----------



## natasha82

Will you shut up moaning about how tired you are and that your kids keep waking you up early. Some of us can only wish for those days. Think yourself lucky!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

8 days late and counting :/


----------



## wantanerd

Yay! another ultrasound!


----------



## heathermg

Cant wait to start trying for a baby! :-D


----------



## Twinkl3

I've got a feeling this month isnt my month :( Only a da or two until the witch should arrive. The really sore BB's and slight cramping every now and again makes me doubt a BFP! - Gutted.


----------



## AEM1803

I just want to have a baby :-(
since my ectopic..i feel so empty.. like a huge piece of my heart is missing :-(


----------



## AllMacsNow

Whoohoo, EWCM, there you are! I wasn't sure what I was looking for, but I definitely knew you when you showed up!


----------



## court.

It's so hard having friends that either have kids or are pregnant. I am happy for you but it is so hard when it's all you talk about around me :(


----------



## wantanerd

Alright follicles, I need you to continue growing over the next week!


----------



## txmommy04

I seriously wish I could get ahold of whatever is in the water around my area that is making all these women pregnant, cuz it seems that everyone around me is pregnant right now. Maybe I'll get my BFP this month...... *sigh*


----------



## Try Rocking

Maybe I'll just take a test in the morning...


----------



## S_Dowd

I want to cry because I got my period today, and it was 3 days early, which probably means I have a fertility problem... and to top it all off, I'm having killer cramps!!! :(


----------



## heathermg

Stopped taking my pill last night!


----------



## minimoo90

Damn you Amsterdam while I am in ovulation! Looks like I will be having no beer, just water!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

9 dates late for AF, Will i ever get a BFP?


----------



## wantanerd

I am cautiously hopeful everything will work out this month. It feels much better than being depressed.


----------



## geogem

is soooo happy that her sister finally got her date to start her fertility treatment, I cant wait for her to be pregnant and it might mean we can be bump buddies!!


----------



## natasha82

I HATE the 2WW. :growlmad:


----------



## berry26

This whole TTC thing is confusing! I just want to be pregnant!


----------



## Mellybelle

should not test early. It just depresses me. :(


----------



## Hena

I just want a baby!!!! :brat:


----------



## welshgem

...hope I am pregnant otherwise I have absolutely no excuse for eating 2 McDonalds meals in the past 10 hours!


----------



## wantanerd

I think whether I get my BFP or not at the end of this cycle, cheese fries and pizza are in my future. If it's not my month for a BFP, then testing day will be filled with carbs and if I do get a BFP, why not celebrate my six weeks of no carbs with some cheese fries and new york style pizza? =)


----------



## Twinkl3

Is annoyed at the fact that my AF should have arrived and hasnt, yet I receive a BFN .... Unless I've charted it wrong and I'm going to be later this month :shrug: .. Hmmmm! Hurry up Friday so I can test again if the witch dont come!


----------



## Stargazer77

Yes its very sad that Michael Jackson died, but its been two years now, can we PLEASE talk about something else? Like my apparent infertility.


----------



## geogem

I know i was glad to get period but come already - i've had enough! just let me get on with the fun part of ttc!!


----------



## mummy2one

Would like to let you all know were expecting our 2nd baba

But dont have the guts to just yet, as DH is just out of work and people dont know we are trying :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

10 days late ...............


----------



## AEM1803

I just feel so blah! i am crampy and bloated, and just all together feeling crummy.. ugh i just wanna know if im pregnant already!!! please please please...


----------



## Mabythistime

welshgem said:


> ...hope I am pregnant otherwise I have absolutely no excuse for eating 2 McDonalds meals in the past 10 hours!

=D&gt; Good one! I hope so too...:thumbup:


----------



## Try Rocking

Please don't let it be another 7 years of TTC before I have my next baby


----------



## welshgem

Has got a bloody coldsore....this better mean a BFP is coming or else I'll be pissed!


----------



## Stargazer77

Aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mummy2one

Cant actually believe it......................Dr's in the morning :happydance:


----------



## Mellybelle

Is completely over this TTC bullsh*t!! I effing hate it!!


----------



## Mabythistime

Mellybelle said:


> Is completely over this TTC bullsh*t!! I effing hate it!!

:hug: :flower:


----------



## Stargazer77

Period

:(


----------



## heathermg

Enjoying all the bd'ing and hope we make a baby soon


----------



## Nimoo

no af symptons 5 days late and im just about to test but NO af decides to show up at that very moment aaaaah!!!

welcome sore boobs and achey cramps and the horrible witch now youve arrived hurry up and LEAVE!!!


----------



## Mellybelle

Has the horrible tell tale cramps. Show yourself, Witch, and make sure its your last visit for a long time!


----------



## StormyClouds

I'm Broody help meeeeeee!!! :wacko:


----------



## wantanerd

Hoping for a better attitude today than yesterday. Hoping for good news about follicles Friday.


----------



## Aliciatm

Hoping to be pregnant and test with a :bfp: next week, And wishing that stupid B**** to stay away from me and leave me alone for 9 months!


----------



## AEM1803

Starting to think i might not be pregnant :-( please please say i dont get my period this week.. please!!!!


----------



## geogem

is optermistic today! feeling cheerful and hoping this is my month!


----------



## dizzy65

excited to ttc number 2 when DF gets home :cloud9:


----------



## Twinkl3

So fed up now! ... Either don't show and give me a BFP or just f*cking get on with it! I'm now fed up of waiting :cry:


----------



## wantanerd

Do I really have to run? Why can't I just sit on the couch and let my last 10 pounds just fall off?????


----------



## Mellybelle

F*ck you AF!!! I know your lurking. Show yourself bitch, and lets get this over with!


----------



## Try Rocking

mellybelle said:


> f*ck you af!!! I know your lurking. Show yourself bitch, and lets get this over with!

^ wss!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Wish I understood what my body was doing to me...


----------



## Rachael1981

It really winds me up that you are out all the time and smoking when you're pregnant! You tried for ages for this baby and say it's desperately wanted, so why do that?!


----------



## geogem

cant figure out why i am getting niggly pain near my ovaries - its only cd8 and feels like ov pain!! ...... confused.com as no other signs of early ov so maybe just bd just to make sure!! lol


----------



## SummerLily

It infuriates me that not only did you manage to get pregnant at 16 'accidentely' but on top of that your not moaning all over facebook about how much your life sucks to be you because you can no longer go out clubbing or getting drunk and that you have to wear stupid flat shoes instead of heels !! ' Grow up!!!


----------



## wantanerd

HCG shot, check! Now onto the BDING the next few days !!!! Fingers Crossed!


----------



## Twinkl3

It upset me when you said your OH was now 17 weeks pregnant, that should be me now! :cry: :cry:


----------



## dizzy65

Doesnt understand why people that dont want to have babies do and people that so desperatly want to have babies cant


----------



## AEM1803

:cry: my friend just told me shes 6 weeks pregnant- thats how far along i was when i lost my little bean.. she already has a baby.. and is now having her second within a year.. when is it going to be my turn?? :cry:


----------



## geogem

loves that my mum asked me today if i were pregnant with a grin on her face!! she seems to have done this just before i fell pregnant with my other 2!! ya trying to tell me something mama!! lol


----------



## wantanerd

I really hope everything is falling into place for me this month!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

AF is 13 days late :| WHAT IS GOING ON???


----------



## Try Rocking

I wish my cycles would get back to normal so I could stop hoping everytime they're later than I think they should be.


----------



## Mellybelle

Just got a faint but definately there positive!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Why is EVERYONE else pregnant?


----------



## wantanerd

Hoping and praying this will be my month =)


----------



## berry26

The travel system i want, wont fit in my car! i need a new car haha lol xxx (but erm need a baby first!)


----------



## wantanerd

How am I keeping my mind off of TTC? Playing Lego pirates of the caribbean on xbox!


----------



## victorial8

wantanerd said:


> How am I keeping my mind off of TTC? Playing Lego pirates of the caribbean on xbox!

Thats what I did all last week :) :)


----------



## geogem

ironing - done, hoovering - done, bathroom cleaned - done, grass cut - done, windows cleaned, done!! and all between 4pm and 9pm with 2 kids and tea to make as well as bathtime, bedtime and my own shower!! just call me fooking wonderwoman!!


----------



## wantanerd

Nothing like watching a documentary about Gettysburg to get you in the mood for bding :p


----------



## geogem

hubby on nights!! no bd'ing for me tonight!! :-(


----------



## AEM1803

Still praying for no period- if nothing by Sunday.. Gonna take a test!! :-D Fingers crossed its positive! :-D


----------



## wantanerd

More bding this weekend and two weeks until the blood test. God I hope this is my month!!!


----------



## victorial8

I just want my baby!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkl3

I shouldnt be having my AF now, I should have be a perfectly health 17wks :cry: .. I'm glad a good cry is helping.


----------



## minimoo90

Hmm I wonder if it is too early to do a test? But my brain can't stop ticking over!!! Lunchbreak nando's and test is go go go!!


----------



## Natali

Going to be peeing on a stick tomorrow morning :thumbup: 

I hate how many of my friends have had babies in the last year or so, it's heartbreaking watching other babies grow knowing I don't have one of my own yet :cry: Praying that the test tomorrow comes out positive! Let's home my partner has some strong :spermy: !!!!!

:test: tomorrow! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mellybelle

Has sore boobs, is constipated, has stretchy cramps and feels nauseous! I love every bit of it!!!


----------



## Mondie

I don't care that you bump is so big it hurts your back, that you are eating for two all the time, that your life is so damn perfect...I really, really don't care...


God that felt better!! Feeling the grumpiness today!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Fertility appointment booked :D OH SA is great and my levels weren't but we are getting closer to our bfp everyday and i like it :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## heathermg

why is my af here?!?! not only is it not wanted but its also a week early!!! :-(


----------



## Twinkl3

I cannot believe you have painted your 4 month old childs toes!


----------



## MrsFX

Feels sad because I'm still not pregnant, I just want to cry. why isn't it working?!


----------



## longing

If my next door neighbour is pregnant I will not be happy (unless we are too this month, then I wont care!!!) 

Is that really bad? sorry, turning bitter, its just been soooo long :-(


----------



## longing

MrsFX said:


> Feels sad because I'm still not pregnant, I just want to cry. why isn't it working?!

I could have said that! It will come, it will :hugs:


----------



## geogem

has had a wonderful day with her family and just want to add one more to it now, just to complete it. x


----------



## wantanerd

Somedays, husbands can really be dicks...


----------



## geogem

wantanerd said:


> Somedays, husbands can really be dicks...

ha ha, just on some? :haha::haha:


----------



## pink23

This is the only time I want af to turn up just so I can start to ttc xx pretty please x


----------



## wantanerd

geogem said:


> wantanerd said:
> 
> 
> Somedays, husbands can really be dicks...
> 
> ha ha, just on some? :haha::haha:Click to expand...

Well he took the cake today for dickish behavior.


----------



## katkat30

to my friends who are pregnant... STOP COMPLAINING!!!! don't you realise how lucky you are??? Ahhhhhhhh!!! I'd love to have morning sickness, swollen feet and aching legs if it meant I was pregnant! BE HAPPY!!!

**rant over.. sorry :)


----------



## Camlet

Mine today would be:

YAY I've finaly worked out my ovulation!! :)


----------



## geogem

is wondering why I have been up for hours already!! oh yeah, thanks Blake!! cut into valuable bd time as hubby was on nights we were going to attempt it this morning before he woke!!


----------



## victorial8

Why is all of this so difficult. I should be over 6 months pregnant by now. I know that that little bean decided it wasn't ready for earth just yet but when will it happen. It breaks my heart :(


----------



## crowned

People, stop sending me messages asking when I'm going to have a baby! If I had any news to share, I'd share it! Besides, what a rude question anyway - how do you know if we're TTC or even want to have kids? Argh!! You're not making my monthly disappointments ANY easier!


----------



## wantanerd

I know you want multiple comments about how cute every picture you post of your baby is but every picture you put up reminds me of how I can't get pregnant


----------



## TiggerToo

Cute baby. Too bad his mom's overly fertile uterus annoys the crap out of me.


Also:

Extra bitchy today. Must be the elevated progesterone of the LP...not that it's serving me any real purpose this month.


----------



## longing

Wants our very own brown haired, blue eyed child please! Soon please! I would settle for brown eyes and blue hair....


----------



## sassy.22

*Sooo ready to see that BFP!! im ready to be a mom like YESTERDAY!! *


----------



## Mommyagain

I got an ALMOST positive opk today....praying tomorrow will be a blazing positive!!!! And no I don't want to help plan any baby showers so quit asking!!!!!!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

One more cycle before FS appointment...


----------



## Twister

Had ovulation pains today, bd the past 3 nights including tonight. Will hopefully catch that egg!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

17 days late! I need answers now


----------



## wannabeprego

Testing early and getting faint second positives....but i dont believe them because i have been here so many times before and AF always shows up....ugghhhh......:wacko: :wacko:

God I hate the 2WW!!!!!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!! It makes u go batty!!!! :wacko:


----------



## wantanerd

Why do you want a babysitter for your twins for the summer when you have another baby and are a stay at home mom!?!?


----------



## Armywife84

:hissy: No, Army you can't make my husband go to Ft. Carson this weekend into next week because that's my freaking ovulation time!!! :growlmad: Can't you just wait till next weekend?? ](*,)


----------



## wantanerd

Armywife84 said:


> :hissy: No, Army you can't make my husband go to Ft. Carson this weekend into next week because that's my freaking ovulation time!!! :growlmad: Can't you just wait till next weekend?? ](*,)

You should come along! Colorado is beautiful right now =)


----------



## Josefin

OMG! I'm pregnant:D


----------



## Mellybelle

I should just accept the fact that i am pregnant and stop worrying about how light or dark lines are!!!!


----------



## longing

Josefin said:


> OMG! I'm pregnant:D

CONGRATS!!!!!! :yipee::dance::headspin:


----------



## gilmore85

Another day and another pregnancy announced on facebook :cry:


----------



## MissBabyFace

I feel so bitter, every week you announce that you are another week closer to meeting your unborn child, why are you so shallow? you knew I was pregnant around the same time as me so why are you personaly messageing me JUST to say "look at my scan pic" or "look I'm 35 weeks" **** *** you insensitive women!


----------



## wannabeprego

Ugghhhh...the 2WW is driving me batty....I just want to know for sure am I or not????? :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## AEM1803

ugh well took a test this weekend.. it was negative.. 
Yet still no period...
so confused.. i just want to be pregnant!! its my turn now!


----------



## geogem

the angels are shining down on me today!!! I really couldnt be bothered with my Zumba Class today and guess what... its cancelled as the instructor is ill!! maybe its bad to be happy that she is ill but hey I am!!


----------



## wantanerd

I want it to be Friday. This weekend will keep me from thinking too much about the possibility I am pregnant.


----------



## geogem

is optermistic today, lets hope hubby is in the mood tonight!! early night and my kinky underwear i think.


----------



## Mommyagain

Why can't I just ovulate!!!! I want to scream!!!!!


----------



## carisasanders

Im a pastors wife and I fail my husband not giving him a child and i must have failed God cause He doesnt trust me to be a mother


----------



## Reba

Sort yourself out body! Wait... did I just ovulate? Let's hope so!!

Just want to say I love the idea of this forum!! :)


----------



## katkat30

AEM1803 said:


> ugh well took a test this weekend.. it was negative..
> Yet still no period...
> so confused.. i just want to be pregnant!! its my turn now!

Snap here, bfn but no af.. so confusing!!


----------



## victorial8

Sick to the back teeth of everything. Pi** off annoying people at work and pi** off AF!!!!

I cant cry anymore.......there has been so much shed I dont think there are any left. No, I was wrong......theres some more :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

carisasanders said:


> Im a pastors wife and I fail my husband not giving him a child and i must have failed God cause He doesnt trust me to be a mother

:hugs: You must not think like that, God is just testing you both on how much you want a family! :hugs: You will get a baby soon :hugs:


----------



## RileysMommy

I hate this 2WW it is driving me crazy. With all the technology we have can't they come up with something that will tell us right away.lol


----------



## lupinerainbow

YAY! for af leaving back to the fun part of ttc :happydance:

xxxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Good luck to everyone TTC & LTTTC! It will happen i had to wait 3 years 5 months but it happend! xx


----------



## heathermg

Is so glad my af has now gone and no more bcp!!!  now for the fun part of ttc! just hope it doesnt take too long!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Oh wow zoie so happy for you! have noticed you around congratulations! :thumbup: wish you a h & h pregnancy :flower:

xxxxx


----------



## sarahlou1985

One of my good friends is going for an abortion tomorrow, not the first. She had a baby not long ago all since I've been trying. While im going to my doctors convinced I have endo or cysts. I would do anything to be in her position and pregnant and she's devastated. Why is life so unfair?


----------



## carisasanders

FINALLY we had sex today woohoo!


----------



## geogem

ewcm and plenty of bd'ing - maybe, just maybe this could be my month!!


----------



## gilmore85

seems like there are people I know announcing they are pregnant everyday, yesterday a girl i went to school with and today someone at work!


----------



## Rachael1981

gilmore85 said:


> seems like there are people I know announcing they are pregnant everyday, yesterday a girl i went to school with and today someone at work!

I know that feeling. I'm getting close to deleting everyone on FB that announces their pregnancy because I'm sick of it :dohh:


----------



## SummerLily

Thought this month could really be our month ... and then you went and decided against it ... Why Thankyou Body!!!!


----------



## wantanerd

Must stay positive this is my month, must stay positive this is my month, must stay positive this is my month =)


----------



## geogem

oh eggy come on already!!! I am waiting for you!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE can i get pg this month!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

xxxxxxxx


----------



## SummerLily

i cant bare having to wait another 5 days to test, but i cant bare another BFN either ! :cry:


----------



## Twinkl3

Is it strange to be looking forward to next week, which involved lots of bd'ing and OPK to hopefully catch that little eggy :D


----------



## Try Rocking

I wish my body would just work like it's supposed to.


----------



## AlvysGrl

If one more family member tells me they are pregnant with out trying I will SCREAM


----------



## Reba

Something I would NEVER post on Facebook

OH has never been so happy so much :sex: lets hope something comes of it!


----------



## carisasanders

i just felt my cervix its low and closed ovulation has left the building now the torture begins :/


----------



## Reba

Good luck Carissa!


----------



## Brosey

Craving to be a mumma! Wish I knew when I was ovulating, but I know it's this week. Steven - Can't wait to call you a daddy


----------



## Hena

So....tired.....too addicted to ttc forum to sleep.......no, no! must go to bed, otherwise temping will be messed up in am! Goodnight!


----------



## hazeleyes1556

This has nothing to do with TTC but...

I'm slightly annoyed my husband just went to chat with the neighbor in the middle of us two watching a movie...he's been gone an hour ADD MUCH???


----------



## tankgirl

Is pissed off that her stupid period has started, guess I'm out!


----------



## AEM1803

Grr Period Came :cry:.. guess i have to keep my fingers crossed for next month


----------



## wantanerd

I have another 7 days to wait! this is torture!


----------



## wannabeprego

The 2WW is going to make me go nuts and end up in a straight jacket!!!!! Arrrgghhhhh!!!! :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:..... Am I prego or not???? I want to know right now!!!! LOL!!!!! Uggghhhhh......


----------



## Mommyagain

Cd23...going CRAZY waiting for a true positive on these darn opks!!! Why can't I just get pregnant already!!!!!!!!!!!!! :(


----------



## geogem

would like to know if i have ov'd yet! so much for me just taking it easy, usually i can tell when i ov due to cm and ov pain but this month nothing!! grrrr if i dont get my bfp this month i will definately be opk'ing next cycle!


----------



## Tristins Mom

I want to be pregnant! I want the clomid to work and I want people around me to stop acting like they know what I am going threw!!!! (wow i do feel better) LOL


----------



## Virginiagrl6

I can't wait for AF to show up so I can start my clomid. I'm super excited and have a feeling this is my turn.


----------



## geogem

obviously I hadnt ov'd as I seem to be getting all of the signs now!! so ov late - puts my cycle back so now I gotta wait longer!! GRRR damned body!!


----------



## pookied

Only 5dpo And it feels like a million miles away to test :( i just wanna baby :)X




https://www.myspacefx.net/import/graphics/Baby_Pregnancy_Graphics/trying-to-conceive.gif

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/qmZPp1.png
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1306386000z6z24z14.png

Diagnosed with PCOS 2010 ...
 *Mia Angel *
Gail Prediction: conception June 2011..resulting a baby boy 2012 with a further conception of girl twins august 2013!!


----------



## berry26

wannabeprego said:


> The 2WW is going to make me go nuts and end up in a straight jacket!!!!! Arrrgghhhhh!!!! :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:..... Am I prego or not???? I want to know right now!!!! LOL!!!!! Uggghhhhh......

same!


----------



## mummy2one

2 weeks and 4days left till I find out if Im carrying a baby a lost a baby :cry:


----------



## SummerLily

Would love it this month round but wish that my body would make up its mind and either let me know or bring AF on!! x


----------



## Twinkl3

I'm breaking my OPK virginity next week and I'm slightly nervous! ... Just POAS to make sure they work haha!


----------



## SummerLily

just wanted to send you big hugs xx







mummy2one said:


> 2 weeks and 4days left till I find out if Im carrying a baby a lost a baby :cry:


----------



## Hena

Dear neighbours, I would like to apologise in advance. It is hot and the windows will be open every night and every day, and I want a baby so there will be sounds of :sex: every night and day. Deal with it! :haha:


----------



## SummerLily

that got a great big thanks beacuse it made me giggle !! hehe x





Hena said:


> Dear neighbours, I would like to apologise in advance. It is hot and the windows will be open every night and every day, and I want a baby so there will be sounds of :sex: every night and day. Deal with it! :haha:


----------



## Reba

Hena said:


> Dear neighbours, I would like to apologise in advance. It is hot and the windows will be open every night and every day, and I want a baby so there will be sounds of :sex: every night and day. Deal with it! :haha:




SummerLily said:


> that got a great big thanks beacuse it made me giggle !! hehe x


I LOL'd too :D
I was totally thinking the same thing.... how long are we going to be able to keep this up with the windows closed!? >.<


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mom22boys said:


> By this time next year we could be a family of 5! LOL

Me too!! Although nosey busy bodies that complain about how hot it is outside and how they hate being pregnant don't need to know that...they just need to STFU!:growlmad:


----------



## crowned

Everyone else is pregnant. When is it our turn?


----------



## geogem

right into the tww i go!! god I hope we got it this time! really want a baby in my belly soon!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

1DPO cause I "O" 5 days early and I can't share it with anyone on here cause my FB is filled with a bunch of nosey busy bodies!!


----------



## wannabeprego

2WW is the longest wait of my life.....could the time drag by any slower.....ugghhhhhhhh....:wacko:....I'm so stressed, been fighting with DH, and finances are tight, cant find a job...ugghhh...Cant focus because all I can think of is if i am pregnant or not.....Lordy I think I need a zanax or a friggen glass of alcohol...why does life suck so much somtimes...... :cry:....Plus I am a hormonal wreck, not sure if it is pending PMS, or because i am indeed prego...

Sorry for the rant, but it helps to get it out....


----------



## longing

Is confused, and scared to be excited, is it? could it be? Nah, probably just a weird period month, mustn't get hopes up, happens too often.


----------



## Try Rocking

Who ever thought I'd be so happy to get my period? Better a 40 cycle than a 75! At least we can start trying again soon!


----------



## heathermg

Cant believe we are now officially trying for our first baby! :-D No more bcp!!


----------



## jess1983

My depo wears off in two weeks and then I can try to get back to normal to ttc number three yay


----------



## longing

Is failing not to get excited, was that brown discharge implantation? Happend days before period due and lasted only about an hour, that was yesterday lunch time, nothing since. OH mentioned my boobs look bigger, so thats not my imagination either! And extreme tiredness keeps setting in.


(had to write that here, don't wanna start thread and dying to tell someone!)


----------



## geogem

longing said:


> Is failing not to get excited, was that brown discharge implantation? Happend days before period due and lasted only about an hour, that was yesterday lunch time, nothing since. OH mentioned my boobs look bigger, so thats not my imagination either! And extreme tiredness keeps setting in.
> 
> 
> (had to write that here, don't wanna start thread and dying to tell someone!)

ohh here hopeful for you hun. x

:dust::dust:


----------



## SummerLily

still got niggles and twinges and now 3 days late!! fingers crossed its a good sign! cant wait to test tommorow!!


----------



## colta

So happy to be NTNP, just wish I was :bfp: already!


----------



## Twinkl3

I hope this month is our month, I cannot possibly cope with seeing other people becoming pregnant and not me!


----------



## Rachael1981

So I'm officially late. Now please can the tests co operate and give me a second line?! Please?!


----------



## wannabeprego

AF can show anytime now, and I still havent gotten a dfinate second line on a reliable HPT yet, just a bunch of faint lines on IC's and barely there second lines on FRER's!!! Grrrr, I hate this dam waiting game!!! But I am trying not to get my hopes up this cycle, because AF will probably show like she has been every month before....I dont want to be crushed when she does show!!!

I do have some unusual/new/different symptoms this cycle though, slight lower back aches and some upper back ache, weird stretchy crampy feelings in my upper belly, cramps coming in waves, twinges on left side ovary and sometimes other side... But i have had every symptom in the book, (except for these ones this cycle) so really i cant even trust symptom spotting anymore.... :nope: :wacko:


----------



## Reba

Do you realize how hard you are making it for us when you say, "So when are we getting grandchildren? Any time soon?" We ARE trying, it's hard with PCOS and a lack of cycle. Yes, I'm planning to lose weight to help the situation out. No we haven't told you we are ttc because then you would be asking us all the time if we were pregnant which would put even more pressure on. Can't you just be happy that we are obviously in love and financially secure? :cry:


----------



## longing

geogem said:


> longing said:
> 
> 
> Is failing not to get excited, was that brown discharge implantation? Happend days before period due and lasted only about an hour, that was yesterday lunch time, nothing since. OH mentioned my boobs look bigger, so thats not my imagination either! And extreme tiredness keeps setting in.
> 
> 
> (had to write that here, don't wanna start thread and dying to tell someone!)
> 
> ohh here hopeful for you hun. x
> 
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thank you!!! too scared to test! Still no Af and symptoms aren't letting up. Will test Wed, I have a race on so I am hoping that I can tell them I can't do it!


----------



## crowned

Reba said:


> Do you realize how hard you are making it for us when you say, "So when are we getting grandchildren? Any time soon?" We ARE trying, it's hard with PCOS and a lack of cycle. Yes, I'm planning to lose weight to help the situation out. No we haven't told you we are ttc because then you would be asking us all the time if we were pregnant which would put even more pressure on. Can't you just be happy that we are obviously in love and financially secure? :cry:


No diagnosed PCOS for me, but THANK YOU for posting this! Parents and in-laws asking for grandchildren is the hardest thing for me to deal with while TTC, especially when they don't know we're trying.... so thank you!


----------



## Armywife84

I'm tired of playing hide and seek with my positive OPk. [-X If I can't find you come Tuesday, then I will find a gyno to put me on Clomid to make you come out!


----------



## victorial8

Had to try REALLY hard to pretend to be happy when a friend told me they plan to get pregnant in August!!! Wouldnt that be ideal if we could plan this and know but unfortunatly it doesnt work like that! But, I bet I will still be TTC and she will fall PG when she wants!!!!

Sorry, I am jeleous and I will admit it :) :) :)


----------



## Mellybelle

Blood draw tomorrow. Oh please please please let my HCG be super duper high!!!

BTW My real FB status right now is_..I sometimes worry about my husbands attraction to Bear Grylls..... I think, if given the chance, he might leave me for him_

Sigh...if only people knew what I really obsessed about...


----------



## geogem

has a poorly baba!! awake all night crying and being sick :-( maybe he's preparing me for another!!


----------



## wantanerd

Wedding down, maybe my mom and stepfather will get the news they will be grandparents as a late wedding gift later on in the week. Come on BFP!!!!


----------



## geogem

i have heartburn, is that a pg symptom!!???


----------



## mummy2one

Still 2 weeks left and it killing me..............but some retail therapy today may take my mind off it for 5mins just have to remember to stay away from the baby sections!!


----------



## geogem

not long now til testing, eaakkkss getting excited!!


----------



## AEM1803

Period is finally over.. time to start again this month!!! :-D


----------



## Aliciatm

Please Oh Please Oh Please let me be pregnant. My period is 1 day Late. Def Od late. Thinking cd 18 was ovulation day.. Dr appt tomorrow... Please let me get good news.. (ps... if you dont give me a bfp i will have to do a pap)


----------



## Olivermsmummy

Roll on CD8 so we can get going again!


----------



## longing

geogem said:


> not long now til testing, eaakkkss getting excited!!

Ohhh!!! Good luck!! when you testing? I think I might test tomorrow morning, but soo nervous about it! Scared of seeing one lonely line. Had very slight spotting today, no sign of af and now officially late!


----------



## longing

Is hoping stick doesn't say no!


----------



## ArchangelLou

i want to break down i cant eat cause im nauseus and i want to eat loads cause im hungry everything is upsetting me i dont knw what to do with my self just want a positive so i know im not going mad


----------



## geogem

longing said:


> geogem said:
> 
> 
> not long now til testing, eaakkkss getting excited!!
> 
> Ohhh!!! Good luck!! when you testing? I think I might test tomorrow morning, but soo nervous about it! Scared of seeing one lonely line. Had very slight spotting today, no sign of af and now officially late!Click to expand...

I am trying to hold off until the weekend so I can give hubby the test for fathers day but, hhmmm may be sooner. I am only 6po so trying to wait as i know its too early!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Enough with the spotting already, Aunt Flo... if you're coming, let's just please get this show on the road.


----------



## wantanerd

TWW sucks!!!!! I am ready to know one way or the other!


----------



## wannabeprego

So i think I'm pregnant....Because of my HPT's but I am so paranoid... I mean what if I am not, and than i look crazy?? But than how can there be that many second lines?? They cant all be evaps can they??? I mean the odds are against me and DH, after a 14 year old vasectomy reversal and low sperm count, i mean this would be a blessing and a miracle, My instincts say this is it and I am pregnant, but what if I am wrong and than i get crushed and AF shows, i just dont know if i can believe it, after trying for over a year and a half?? Is it even possible?? .....Ugghhhh, OMG... :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## Try Rocking

Ok AF you can leave now so I can get on to better things!


----------



## Twinkl3

I really wish I knew my body better so I know when I am about to O ... This waiting game is frustrating me already!


----------



## GradMommy

Ohhh!! Silly me! You're tired? No no no I'm not upset. I'm peeved my darling DH! You're tired?! I'm tired of taking my temps every morning, peeing on multiple sticks to test for hormone levels, ovulation indications, hpt's, half the time p!ssing on my hand because I'm half asleep! Let's not even begin to mention the medication to HELP OV, sticking fingers in places they shouldn't be looking for EWCM and soft positions... but Noooooo you're tired. Sleep tight. 

To be honest I wouldn't even think of posting this, but I so desperately needed to vent it out. Sheesh... tired. It's a good thing that women need to go through all this testing, checking, swallowing horse pill vitamins, etc because if it were up to the men the human race would be a dwindling bumbling population! LOL


----------



## Mellybelle

GradMommy said:


> Ohhh!! Silly me! You're tired? No no no I'm not upset. I'm peeved my darling DH! You're tired?! I'm tired of taking my temps every morning, peeing on multiple sticks to test for hormone levels, ovulation indications, hpt's, half the time p!ssing on my hand because I'm half asleep! Let's not even begin to mention the medication to HELP OV, sticking fingers in places they shouldn't be looking for EWCM and soft positions... but Noooooo you're tired. Sleep tight.
> 
> To be honest I wouldn't even think of posting this, but I so desperately needed to vent it out. Sheesh... tired. It's a good thing that women need to go through all this testing, checking, swallowing horse pill vitamins, etc because if it were up to the men the human race would be a dwindling bumbling population! LOL

:rofl: This made me giggle...I really did laugh out loud. Reminds me of a post I once wrote.


----------



## ScooterKat

Af please go away so we can :sex: I need some :sex: :blush:


----------



## BridieChild

Dear AF, either show up and f*** off with the signals already.....


----------



## AEM1803

Im just exhausted of trying to pretend im happy and over it.. :cry:
I wish my friends wouldn't be so hard on me and make me feel so bad.. and just let me grieve in my own way.. instead of me pretending im ok.. when im really not :cry:


----------



## Rachael1981

AF needs to leave the building already! Getting a CBFM tomorrow and hopefully the sticks will arrive before Saturday then I can use it this month :D Seriously hoping that this works for me :D


----------



## geogem

well cd22, doing well not to have tested yet but I honestly dont know if i will!! thinking im out already - dont know why but just think af will show her ugly face - positivity just disappearing fast!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I lost my baby :cry: Back to TTC :cry:


----------



## Aliciatm

i hate you you stupid b**** but guess what this cycle im gonna catch that egg and my body will ban you for 9 months so what you gotta say about that. Also storky. your dead just remember that. Im going stork hunting and your gonna give me a baby . This can go the easy way or the hard way you choose. Cheers to BFP. wish i was old enough to drink i need to get wasted to get un sad/mad


----------



## wantanerd

Thank you wine and pizza for making me feel better that Af is about it show


----------



## ScooterKat

xMissxZoiex said:


> I lost my baby :cry: Back to TTC :cry:

I am sooo sorry! :hugs:


----------



## ScooterKat

I am hoping to make my dh a daddy in March of 2012!!! And away we go....


----------



## AllMacsNow

xMissxZoiex said:


> I lost my baby :cry: Back to TTC :cry:

I'm so sorry.


----------



## ScooterKat

Why Why Why do I have sore and hurting boobs?!! HEADBANG!!


----------



## Try Rocking

xMissxZoiex said:


> I lost my baby :cry: Back to TTC :cry:

I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs:



There seems to be a few of us that need AF to go her own way lol 

Day 7 of bleeding. Feel free to stop anytime now.


----------



## Rachael1981

xMissxZoiex said:


> I lost my baby :cry: Back to TTC :cry:

I'm so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## AEM1803

xMissxZoiex said:


> I lost my baby :cry: Back to TTC :cry:

:hugs: I am so so so sorry for you loss :hugs:


----------



## AEM1803

My post today would be- 
Please god.. Please let me get pregnant this month.. I just want my baby!! :cry:


----------



## lils

watching baby shows on tlc, feeling jealous and anxious.


----------



## Smile88

Periods Back!!.... now back on the TTC Wagon ;)


----------



## AllMacsNow

Aunt Flo has to be the biggest example of adding insult to injury that there is, when you're TTC.

It's totally unfair that AF makes you so physically ill, AND puts you at your low mental point for the month... but to add to that that her return means that you've once again, not been able to get pregnant this month? SMH


----------



## geogem

really wants a bfp!!! Aarrrggghhh!!!!


----------



## Twinkl3

Come onnnn .. Where are you Mr.O!


----------



## wannabeprego

AF got me again... My heart aches..The pain of TTC is hurting my marriage. My husband has a low sperm count and cant give me the one thing I want more than anything else..a baby..even if I could just have one I would be greatful..It just brings so many issues to the surface for me and has me rethinking everything...Gosh my heart aches...Does this pain ever go away...:cry: :cry:


----------



## geogem

is not very optermistic!! the positivity is fading!! just going to wait for af to arrive :-(


----------



## BridieChild

Dismissive doctors both suck and blow.


----------



## wantanerd

Yay for bloodwork today (sarcasm). Af will probably get me before the end of the weekend. One way or the other, I will know for sure by tuesday what is going on.


----------



## geogem

wants to know and wants to know NOW!!!!!!!! af if your gonna show just do it now to keep me out of my misery.


----------



## Rachael1981

AF needs to leave me alone. Preferably for 9 months.


----------



## AllMacsNow

THANK YOU for posting about something *other* than your pregnancy today. I love you, and was so glad to be able to read something you wrote without it making me want to cry.


----------



## Rachael1981

Please please please let the CBFM sticks arrive tomorrow. I don't want another meltdown because I can't use the monitor this month :grr:


----------



## Twinkl3

Don't like the fact that I had to endure 30 minutes of baby talk today while in work - I swear to god though if you mention one more time on how you think people should give up their hopes to be mothers because of one reason or another I will seriously poke you in the eye! :growlmad:


----------



## Aliciatm

okay so this is 6/17 cd 3.. first cycle using cbfm and temping correctly please please let me ovulate and get a bfp.. i might use soy this cycle also. not sure


----------



## geogem

9dpo and bfn, is that still too early to tell??...


----------



## heathermg

wishes her illness was pregnancy symptoms instead!


----------



## wantanerd

Damn you AF! Oh well looks like the internal ultrasound machine and I will be getting to know each other even better this month.


----------



## jen020185

I hate it that oh has a child with someone else and ive had bfn's for 13months!!!!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Todays message would be:

was nearly sick again and I'm only on 4dpo, or so I'm led to believe. I just want 15dpo to get here already so Im really tempted to go into hibernation and just sleep til then.


----------



## geogem

ggrrr!!!! bfn again!


----------



## wantanerd

The only good thing about having AF coming is I get to have wine.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Wishing today was the day I could tell my OH I'm making him a father.


----------



## Kristabella

'....If one more person asks me 'don't you want a baby?' I may scream!!' - seriously just because were not telling people that we're trying!!


----------



## Armywife84

One week of this agonizing 2 WW down, one more to go. Just found out the other night my DH is deploying Sept. 10th. 3 more cycles to get pregnant naturally, before he leaves. I need a miracle!!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## geogem

has been a good girl and not been out to buy a test!! i WILL wait until AF is due to test!! only 2 more days!!


----------



## Sarah10

22 tests later still bfn. i feel terrible too, urgh.


----------



## wantanerd

Dr Appt tomorrow so we can discuss options for this cycle. Hopefully ovulating the week of my birthday will bring me luck!


----------



## Aliciatm

Please let the soy work let me have a strong ovulation and conceive


----------



## Brosey

Come on friday! Come on I want a positive! Mummy and daddy want you sooo much!


----------



## helen0381

Having coil removed tomorrow!! Fingers crossed there's a bfp coming soon!!!


----------



## Angel baby

I needed a laugh and this did it! My status would be... WHY IN THE HELL DID I DRINK 2 GLASSES OF WINE LAST NIGHT??? NOW I CAN'T TELL IF MY ELEVATED TEMP IS BECAUSE I AM 1DPO OR IF IT WAS THE WINE!


----------



## Angel baby

helen0381 said:


> Having coil removed tomorrow!! Fingers crossed there's a bfp coming soon!!!

I had my tubal reversal last month but I didn't have a coil. luck to you! It's so expensive to reverse something we made a bad decision on and not get a BFP!


----------



## AEM1803

please please let July be my month!!!


----------



## EmmaRhiannon

I'm happy for you all that are having babies getting pregnant - but I want my BFP!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Armywife84 said:


> One week of this agonizing 2 WW down, one more to go. Just found out the other night my DH is deploying Sept. 10th. 3 more cycles to get pregnant naturally, before he leaves. I need a miracle!!!! [-o&lt;

Sorry to hear that...Deployments suck! :hugs: FX'd that it happens for you before then.


----------



## blazer_g

i wanna know whats going on lol- am i waiting for a BFP thats never going to be anything other than a BFN and then my AF will come?? :shrug: :( lol


----------



## Armywife84

USAFKnineWife said:


> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> One week of this agonizing 2 WW down, one more to go. Just found out the other night my DH is deploying Sept. 10th. 3 more cycles to get pregnant naturally, before he leaves. I need a miracle!!!! [-o&lt;
> 
> Sorry to hear that...Deployments suck! :hugs: FX'd that it happens for you before then.Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm hoping so too. Military has horrible timing!


----------



## Olivermsmummy

Woo hoo positive opk! Let's get it on!! Lol


----------



## 4magpies

Fuck off telling me you know how I feel. YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW I FEEL NOT EVEN MY OH DOES. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## rosabelle

"thinks it sucks that we spend so many years preventing pregnancy, thinking it will just happen and then when you want it more then anything in the world.. nothing."


----------



## 4magpies

rosabelle said:


> "thinks it sucks that we spend so many years preventing pregnancy, thinking it will just happen and then when you want it more then anything in the world.. nothing."

Even more ironic when it turns out you were infertile all along. :haha:

x


----------



## rosabelle

4magpies said:


> rosabelle said:
> 
> 
> "thinks it sucks that we spend so many years preventing pregnancy, thinking it will just happen and then when you want it more then anything in the world.. nothing."
> 
> Even more ironic when it turns out you were infertile all along. :haha:
> 
> xClick to expand...

its just typical, isn't it! ](*,)


----------



## victorial8

IM JELEOUS!!!! Im jeleous of people on TV who are pregnant, Im jeleous of people I see when im out who are pregnant or with their babies and im jeleous of friends who have it all too!!!!!!

I WANT IT TOO!!!! :( :( :( :(


----------



## Aliciatm

victorial8 said:


> IM JELEOUS!!!! Im jeleous of people on TV who are pregnant, Im jeleous of people I see when im out who are pregnant or with their babies and im jeleous of friends who have it all too!!!!!!
> 
> I WANT IT TOO!!!! :( :( :( :(



me too me too girl..


----------



## Aliciatm

I have to go see a counselor next week bc of this crap.. All i want is something simple for most women, but uh not for me, its causing me to obsess over it, im jealious of any body who gets pregnant and its just not fair. I dont wanna go see her but maybe she will have good tips on how to get ttc off my mind...


----------



## geogem

cd 28 and i havent tested since sat! lets hope af doesnt arrive tomorrow..... then i might go treat myself to a test or three!! lol


----------



## Armywife84

4 more days till the :witch: 's arrival..Please stay away for the next 9 months!


----------



## Twinkl3

Dear god please let this month be the month for our sticky bean!


----------



## crowned

I know you want a grandchild, but do you really have to get your 12 year old daughter to keep asking me when you'll get one? I'm trying, okay???!


----------



## geogem

got my bfp!! got my bfp!!! oh! now to keep it sectret for another 8 weeks!! boo!!


----------



## Bunska

'I'm Pregnant and Bricking it.. as you were.'


----------



## Wishing89

I am exhausted trying, over counting days and just want to find out I am pregnant! Who would ever have thought it could be so damn hard!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

geogem said:


> got my bfp!! got my bfp!!! oh! now to keep it sectret for another 8 weeks!! boo!!

Congrats!!! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I am tired of scrutinizing every HPT I take...Can't I just get a flat out :bfp: instead of fooling myself every morning that there "may" be a line there????


----------



## 4magpies

Hello AF, wish I could stop you till I have my IVF.

x


----------



## HopefulKirsty

Started brown spotting this morning, I'm only 8dpo. Please God let this be our month. I hate AF now.


----------



## Try Rocking

I wish I had a regular cycle so I knew when I was ovulating instead of guessing :\


----------



## wantanerd

My mom left today and now I am hoping I can tell her on grandparents day (sept 11) she will be a grandma. That gives me two cycles to try if my body wants to cooperate with me.


----------



## WannaBAMom

xMissxZoiex said:


> I lost my baby :cry: Back to TTC :cry:

You poor thing. I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Soooooooo sad that when I say to my poor poor OH, "I'm having the big O" it no longer means what it used to. Hhhrrrumph! :haha:


----------



## Armywife84

Dreading going to my in-laws this weekend. I don't feel like talking about my SIL's pregnancy when I'm nearing the end of my TWW :nope:!!!! It should be MY turn, not hers :hissy:!! Man, life isn't fair.


----------



## AEM1803

We have lots more of BDing this weekend! Fingers crossed we make a baby!!


----------



## om_shanti

geogem said:


> got my bfp!! got my bfp!!! oh! now to keep it sectret for another 8 weeks!! boo!!

Big congrats Geogem!


----------



## wantanerd

DH keeps asking me what I want for my birthday and a baby just doesn't work for him since he can't go and buy one in stores. I wish it was that easy and I would get exactly what I want for my birthday.


----------



## AllMacsNow

WHY on earth would you say something like that to him when you know how much he wants to be a father?


----------



## Tanzibar83

This is the ideal thread to post this BnB link. My friend started a thread on BnB which has a link to a FB group (I have found it quite theraputic being finally able to post on FB without giving the game away).

What do you reckon?

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/652864-my-shoes.html


----------



## Try Rocking

Such bad cramps, could I possibly be ovulating so early? I hate having wonky cycles.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

AF- Thanks for showing up a full day early you bitch!


----------



## confuzzled

omfg another pregnancy r u kidding me where is mine ur so busy helping these one night stand people how bought the married couples!!!!


----------



## Armywife84

Had a great weekend, and today AF is due but the bitch hasn't shown up yet. Let's finish this week with a :baby: in my belly!!


----------



## greenpear

:rofl: mine would say:

If I kept all of my htp's by now I could have build a mammoth sized Igloo out of them!

or:

If I had known that it would take _this_ long to conceive, I would have thrown out condoms years ago! :blush:


----------



## greenpear

And another one:

MIL, please quit asking me if I'm pregnant already, and then making me pose full length in front of Skype to prove that I'm not lying. I'm NOT PREGNANT! And if I was preggo I'd tell you :growlmad:


----------



## d1kt8r

WHY is everyone around me getting preg whens it gunna be my turn!!!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

USAFKnineWife said:


> AF- Thanks for showing up a full day early you bitch!

HAHA! That's my dream status too as AF showed early yesterday too. :growlmad: You should join us on the new thread CD2- July BFPs for easter bunnies :) 

Lots of baby dust your way!


----------



## 4magpies

I cant wait to have radioactive dye injected up my twinkle and look at pretty pictures of it on Thursday!

1 step closer to IVF!!!!

xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> AF- Thanks for showing up a full day early you bitch!
> 
> HAHA! That's my dream status too as AF showed early yesterday too. :growlmad: You should join us on the new thread CD2- July BFPs for easter bunnies :)
> 
> Lots of baby dust your way!Click to expand...

Thank you! Same to you! Will have to check it out! Thanks again!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Thanks to my OH who woke up early and got ready for the day without doing me. I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating right now doofus. Now we have to wait until Sweetpea is down for the night. *sigh*


----------



## Reba

Try Rocking said:


> Thanks to my OH who woke up early and got ready for the day without doing me. I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating right now doofus. Now we have to wait until Sweetpea is down for the night. *sigh*

Don't you just hate that? I've never been in tears over no :sex: before TTC!!


----------



## Armywife84

:finger: you, AF!


----------



## Katesmithers

My status would say....

"Could someone please give me some sperm, please and thank you"


----------



## Try Rocking

lol Reba, I'm with you! 


Crampy, crampy, crampy! I'd love to get knocked up right now!


----------



## heathermg

my nipples are sore :-(


----------



## 4magpies

Woohoo!! HSG tomorrow!!


----------



## MrsGil

If I am not pregnant soon I may actually fall apart


----------



## AEM1803

please please let this be my month! please!!!!


----------



## wantanerd

Thank you SIL for posting a pic of your baby on my wall. I really needed a reminder of what I can't have.


----------



## AllMacsNow

wantanerd said:


> Thank you SIL for posting a pic of your baby on my wall. I really needed a reminder of what I can't have.

THAT IS COLD. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Armywife84

wantanerd said:


> Thank you SIL for posting a pic of your baby on my wall. I really needed a reminder of what I can't have.

I HATE your SIL for you.


----------



## Armywife84

Well I'm at the fork in the road. My husband is deploying and transferred his GI Bill to me in which I'll be using to go to school this fall. In which I'll be enrolled for a year, graduate, then have to decide whether or not if I want to re-enroll and further my education for another 2 years. By that time I'll be nearly 30 and it also means no trying for a baby because I'll be living 2 hours away. What to do, what to do.


----------



## Aisak

wantanerd said:


> Thank you SIL for posting a pic of your baby on my wall. I really needed a reminder of what I can't have.

Oh FFS, what is wrong with people (namely SILs)?


----------



## wantanerd

The crazy thing is my SIL knows we have been TTC and all the problems I have with PCOS. She also had problems and yet she is rubbing her new baby in my face!


----------



## Tanzibar83

I hate you stupid facebook, everything about you I hate right now and I can't even post this on your stupid site cause people will then know I'm really bothered by what happened earlier and might be suspicious of my actions.

(I went and posted something about TTC on my normal account accidentally, luckily I spotted it instantly and removed the post but then to be on safe side I claimed my account was fraped) - stupid facebook, why are you so addictive and why doesn't BnB have a fb type wall\section instead of posting topic after topic?

*sigh* I really wish I could interrogate everyone on my profile to see if anyone did actually see anything!!!!


----------



## Mommyagain

Tanzibar83 said:


> I hate you stupid facebook, everything about you I hate right now and I can't even post this on your stupid site cause people will then know I'm really bothered by what happened earlier and might be suspicious of my actions.
> 
> (I went and posted something about TTC on my normal account accidentally, luckily I spotted it instantly and removed the post but then to be on safe side I claimed my account was fraped) - stupid facebook, why are you so addictive and why doesn't BnB have a fb type wall\section instead of posting topic after topic?
> 
> *sigh* I really wish I could interrogate everyone on my profile to see if anyone did actually see anything!!!!

I've almost accidentally done this before. :( Only like 2 people know my situation so I would hate to accidentally post on facebook!!


----------



## natasha82

Why should you - spongers of society even be blessed with children? At least i can provide for a baby should i be blessed with one. You dont even do anything with your kids, its not fair! :(


----------



## Kpercyman

Just because I have to be your friend because your family, does not mean I want to hear what you say. The two children my parents adopted are not my siblings because I am almost 27 years old!!!!! I am so sorry that my parents had a mid life crisis but that does not include me. 

Phew! I had a lot on my chest.


----------



## Try Rocking

Please let this month be my month.


----------



## Twinkl3

Please let this month be our month, we've waited patiently and let you take our angel so I think it's only right!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I can't wait to ovulate in 6 days :D


----------



## Coogee

i'm so worried i won't be able to get pregnant, and we haven't even started to try :(


----------



## Reba

Ok Body I've given you two solid weeks of exercise now start dropping those lbs so that you will O next cycle! I know you can do it!


----------



## ChristinaG

gl!


----------



## Hena

I want a baby!!! I want a baby!!! I want a baby!!! I want a baby!!! I want a baby!!!


----------



## wantanerd

Wondering why my right ovary won't cooperate this month. Not holding out much hope for my ultrasound showing follicle growth tomorrow.


----------



## victorial8

Please please please please


----------



## Katesmithers

wantanerd said:


> Thank you SIL for posting a pic of your baby on my wall. I really needed a reminder of what I can't have.

Grrr....what a jerk.


----------



## Aelanu

Why does almost everyone I have on my friends list either have a child or is having one?! Some of you are even on a second, third- or hell, even fourth!!! Let me get my one, damnit!! Its been 11 months, and all I've wanted since I lost mine over 5 years ago was to be a Mom- and it feels like its always being rubbed in my face...all I see is pictures of babies, children, and pregnant bellies. Go away and leave me alone -.-

Yup. Thats what mine would say, lmao!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Dear body. I would like to ov sometime soon. We're already 18 days into this cycle. Come on already. Thanks, me.


----------



## Try Rocking

Please let it happen soon.. the 2 year difference we would love in our babies is getting further and further apart.


----------



## Armywife84

I could have done without the pregnant girl yesterday in Cracker Barrel and the two pregnant women I nearly ran into in the grocery store. Go away procreation.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Aisak said:


> wantanerd said:
> 
> 
> Thank you SIL for posting a pic of your baby on my wall. I really needed a reminder of what I can't have.
> 
> Oh FFS, what is wrong with people (namely SILs)?!?
> 
> My SIL posted several of her expensive professional photos of her baby on my *husband's* wall and frickin' tagged him in the photo. Like, are ya stupid or just kind of a bitch?Click to expand...

Sounds like she is both...so sorry for that. I would untag him in them and delete them from his wall...:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Tanzibar83 said:


> I hate you stupid facebook, everything about you I hate right now and I can't even post this on your stupid site cause people will then know I'm really bothered by what happened earlier and might be suspicious of my actions.
> 
> (I went and posted something about TTC on my normal account accidentally, luckily I spotted it instantly and removed the post but then to be on safe side I claimed my account was fraped) - stupid facebook, why are you so addictive and why doesn't BnB have a fb type wall\section instead of posting topic after topic?
> 
> *sigh* I really wish I could interrogate everyone on my profile to see if anyone did actually see anything!!!!

Something similar happened to me on Thursday...I used SnapBucket- an app for Photobucket on my phone to upload a pic of an OPK to post on here...Somehow it shared it on FB...I about died! I quickly removed it but at least person saw it cause she texted me thinking it was an HPT!:dohh:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Arr no way! what did you say? Does she know you're TTC?

my new status for today is: I hate my body, I think I'm out this month and if so then I'm going to have to lurk around waiting for another 60 bloody days for my next tww. I hate my irregular cycles, I'd happily swap a 40 day cycle with someone, or hell even a 20 day ones, at least I'd have more periods.

As the days go on I am feeling the pressure even more and DH said maybe it's times to tell someone so it eases the stress but I said it would only add more pressure...so here I am stuck as a rock, not knowing if I am pregnant, not knowing if I ever will be. this human body is not as intelligent or beautiful as people think.


----------



## Reba

I feel your pain Tanzibar83!


----------



## Twinkl3

Gutted I am out this month :(


----------



## clairebear26

Sadly it easy for me to tell you not to be scared about giving birth.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Tanzibar83 said:


> Arr no way! what did you say? Does she know you're TTC?
> 
> my new status for today is: I hate my body, I think I'm out this month and if so then I'm going to have to lurk around waiting for another 60 bloody days for my next tww. I hate my irregular cycles, I'd happily swap a 40 day cycle with someone, or hell even a 20 day ones, at least I'd have more periods.
> 
> As the days go on I am feeling the pressure even more and DH said maybe it's times to tell someone so it eases the stress but I said it would only add more pressure...so here I am stuck as a rock, not knowing if I am pregnant, not knowing if I ever will be. this human body is not as intelligent or beautiful as people think.

Thankfully yes she knows...only a few of my friends know. I wouldn't care so much but my inlaws and some family are on there and I don't need busy bodies in my business...
She got all excited thinking it was an HPT and texted me....at that moment I already knew what I had done and was quickly deleting it!:haha:


Keep your chin up...It sucks waiting for sure. Maybe try to focus on something else for a bit..maybe take your mind off TTC? I know it is not as easy as it sounds.:hugs:


----------



## Armywife84

Biological clock? More like a ticking time bomb!!


----------



## gilmore85

I'm your babies auntie fair enough by marriage not blood but you don't involve me in anything i have to find out via facebook that you've had your babyshower! i can tell already his fathers side of the family is not gonna have much involvement already.


----------



## Hopefulwishes

I have gained a few pounds.. guess I shouldn't wear a tight shirt when I'm bloated because af is going to arrive... mil asked dh if I was pregnant. :cry: Now I feel fat & I hate you af go the fuck away.


----------



## AEM1803

I Just want to be pregnant- I just want to hold my baby in my arms! 
please please little bean.. please stick soon!!


----------



## Brosey

Where the hell is my period?? CD37 and im getting negative still, come on I wanna move onto the next cycle to dtd and get preg!!


----------



## Armywife84

Staying inside today, I've seen a pregnant bump every day that I went to run errands. Rub it in my face some more that I'm most likely not going to get pregnant this cycle or the next 2. Then that's it, he's gone for a year.:cry:


----------



## AEM1803

Armywife84 said:


> Staying inside today, I've seen a pregnant bump every day that I went to run errands. Rub it in my face some more that I'm most likely not going to get pregnant this cycle or the next 2. Then that's it, he's gone for a year.:cry:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wantanerd

I got my trigger shot for the second time! Hoping for a late birthday present =)


----------



## gilmore85

hate being in limbo!! no period but negative hpts :grr:


----------



## AEM1803

please please please please please let me be pregnant this time!!


----------



## strippy2011

Yeah I know i'm young and trying for a baby but at least im married and in a stable relationship, not like the majority of our year group who were pregnant at 14! If you cant support my decision just sod off! 

That feels better!!


----------



## twickywabbit

Yay, AF is gone! :happydance: Now we can start makin' babies!:haha:

Please let this be my cycle! [-o&lt;


----------



## Amber4

If I get a bfp tomorrow you will not be godmother because you really wind me the hell up!

That would be for my partners SIL because I really hate her!


----------



## AEM1803

why is it so hard for me to get pregnant this time?!?!?!?!?!
ugh got pregnant first shot- that leaded to an ectopic.. been TTC for over 3 months and still NOTHING!!! ugh :cry:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

[email protected]^% POAS! I'm sick of holding in my pee and not drinking anything for hooooours! 

Oh and this one too-- Puhhhhleeeeazzzzzz let my OH be in bed with me by Saturday morning making a baby!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## chrissy&marty

id say - im TTC!!! i had my contraception removed today and i dont want your concerning comments and doubts because i want a second baby and have for a year now!!! so ha im ttc and you cant stop me!! 

wow i wish i would put that on facebook -would kick off a storm :)


----------



## Aliciatm

Stupid Soy why did you have to mess up my cycle. I will never take you again. As for you af why did you show so early i guess you and soy were glad you completely took my O away that you guys decided to give me an early disappointment. (aka you showed). Haha thats funny bahaha because im totally letting you go and never gonna use this again. And im gonna O today


----------



## Damita

TTC over 11 months when is it our time?


----------



## strippy2011

Heres one inspired by something thats really annoyed me today! 

I am sick and tired of you moaning and bitching about how bad your life is. You don't know everything, you aren't THAT ill, you are clearly embellishing the truth about EVERYTHING you say so why dont you just shut the hell up! Just becuase a few bad things have happened in your life does NOT mean that you are better/know more about anything OR more important than ANYONE ELSE! SHUT UP!! 

AND breathe!!


----------



## wantanerd

Trying to remember everything is out of my control and hoping God thinks it's the right time to give me a BFP in two weeks. I must remember I have done all I can and the rest is up to God right now.


----------



## Reba

Looking forward to af leaving and the :sex: starting up again! Let's go BFP in July! :D


----------



## Armywife84

Well 12 days into my cycle, I say it's time to start :sex:. Also going to try to relax and treat myself to a pedi. Maybe I'll have a chat with my husband's balls and tell them they need to stop being lazy!!


----------



## Armywife84

If I don't get my :bfp: at the end of this month, I'm splurging on Jimmy Choo wedges. Honestly, I'd rather have the :baby:. Please, please, please, let this be my month. I NEED to conceive before my husband deploys.


----------



## Rachael1981

Back in the 2ww. 6th time lucky? Pretty please?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

4DPO and my temp is consistently rising...I hate waiting..can we not fast forward at least a week???


----------



## Reba

CD6 and can't wait to get started! Please please O this time!


----------



## chrissy&marty

^^ just read a good throw pages of these and love it lol :) 

another one for me today would be -- 
cant wait for af to hurry up and leave so we can have :sex: and get my bpf this month, i feel it :) xxx


----------



## AEM1803

well.. started spotting today :cry:.. I have a feeling the :witch: is on her way :cry:


----------



## Aliciatm

okay cd 7. chart looking good. obgyn appt today.. oh please let me o and be pregnant before AUG.


----------



## gilmore85

happy 1 year bnb anniversary to me!


----------



## Rachael1981

What's with all the CM this 2ww? Can I fast forward 10 days please? Sick of waiting


----------



## 4magpies

Come on AF, I want my HSG so I can move on........!

x


----------



## Damita

Month 11 and CD17 no ovulation yet :(


----------



## amb23

Telling myself 'I don't think I'm pregnant' doesn't change the way I'm feeling. =/


----------



## wantanerd

Can I either get my dream job or get pregnant this month??? I hate being a housewife to only me and DH. I am bored and I want my own money! Or I can get pregnant soon and it will all be worth it!


----------



## Armywife84

I wish I didn't dread logging onto to FB to see yet another pregnancy announcement. In fact, I wish it was me logging on and announcing that I have finally achieved my bump. But no, in 2 more months my husband deploys for a year and I'll have to wait a year for IVF. I'll have to watch more of my friends, family get pregnant with their first or many their second, while I can't do anything about it. :cry:


----------



## FragileDoll

Someone get me an OPK. :rofl:


----------



## w2bpg

Why is it that people that dont want and/or cant afford to have a baby do so easily, but the rest of us have to work so hard at it!


----------



## glitter_xox

Armywife84 said:


> I wish I didn't dread logging onto to FB to see yet another pregnancy announcement. In fact, I wish it was me logging on and announcing that I have finally achieved my bump. But no, in 2 more months my husband deploys for a year and I'll have to wait a year for IVF. I'll have to watch more of my friends, family get pregnant with their first or many their second, while I can't do anything about it. :cry:

Oh my gosh! Seriously. If I log on to see another "whoops" announcement between people that aren't even married and/or trying, I think I'm going to lose it.


----------



## rosabelle

just wants to be a mum.. is that to much to ask??:cry:


----------



## want2beamama

I know you all think this is moving way too fast... But we're trying for a baby!  x


----------



## wantanerd

Hopefully the bloodwork today and next week shows something promising.


----------



## Armywife84

It's so hard not to resent my DH for his SA when he doesn't show many any comfort when I'm crying over TTC. I HATE this awful journey.


----------



## mummy2one

Feeling so confused after natural miscarriage and no period but all the preggy symptoms again............just wish I had someone to talk to who wouldn't judge


----------



## R&JBabybean

is still waiting for ovulation


----------



## TheNewMrs

Woke up this morning and prayed 
"Dear Lord, you know the desires of my heart- I just wanna be a mum. I dont want a big flashy car, I dont want a perfect body, I don't want a huge house, I don't wanna be rich. You've given me a wonderful man, all we want is a baby. Why Lord, Why is this so difficult?"


----------



## AEM1803

Well... AF came yesterday night :cry:
please please let August be my month!!


----------



## Aliciatm

were is my peak on my cbfm?


----------



## amb23

Appt. tomorrow, super nervous. Wish Chris could be with me while I tell the doctor I could be preggo!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hoping i will get pregnant before next FS appointment, she was rude and not looking forward to seeing her again. But will give it everything to get my own little :baby: 

xxxxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I'M PREGNANT!!! YES! YES! YES!!

Too bad I can't put that on there!


----------



## FragileDoll

USAFKnineWife said:


> I'M PREGNANT!!! YES! YES! YES!!
> 
> Too bad I can't put that on there!

Congratulations, hun. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Wont bother OPKs anymore. :coffee:


----------



## fizzypop

I would say:

I am so scared that we can't have a baby. I am terrified it won't happen. For all of you who know we're TTC, please STOP asking me if there's any news!!! It's putting too much pressure on me. Also, my bestfriend is pg and I wish she would be more supportive in my TTC journey like I was with her, and not tell me "oh you won't get pregnant". I've got to throw her a baby shower and I'm scared it's going to kill me. I want to tell my DH that we're pregnant and make him a daddy. I just want to hold a baby in my arms and fill the gaping hole in my soul.

There, that's my rant. Oh that feels so much better to actually say it.


----------



## Rachael1981

Stop posting about how much you hate feeling sick because you're pregnant, do you know what I would give to be pregnant right now?!


----------



## wantanerd

Wishing the baby dreams would turn into reality.


----------



## futurephotos

Most people in my life know we got married in Dec. and we're ttc #1, but don't know we've lost 2 already in the 6 months we've been trying. I would say:

Please stop asking me when we're going to have a kid / are you pregnant yet?

Those who are aware of our situation:

Please stop telling me how much "fun" it is to try. Or not to be sad because it will happen when it is supposed to so stop trying so hard and don't worry about it.


----------



## AEM1803

Im scared.. Im scared its my fault we cant get pregnant :cry:.. Im scared it's my body that's stopping me from having a baby :cry:


----------



## AEM1803

:cry: Yet another girl.. younger then me..been with her OH for 6 months.. just announced she is pregnant :cry: when is it going to be my turn?!?!?! :cry:


----------



## confuzzled

how about u had three kids by my age now so stop tellin me one day it will be your turn to start trying!! oh and by the way we have been trying for over a year and its not bloody happening and ur sarky comments dont help so fuck off!


some mothers!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Starting clomid today for the first time, and hoping it wont make me a raging hormonal bitch:muaha: and that I wont have many side effects...Feeling hopeful that soon I will finally get my BFP like so many other girls I have read about that struggle for years and get pregnant after only a couple of cycles of clomid, please.... please god let this finally work!!!:help:


----------



## Try Rocking

It's now been a year since we started trying.. at least my cycles are getting back to where they should be. :\


----------



## lushgirl84

Id say Baby making in progress tonight ;)

If only i could lol xx


----------



## CertainTurton

I'm PREGNANT...WOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Damita

^ congrats!

About to hit a year TTC, tried everything nothing works..


----------



## USAFKnineWife

CertainTurton said:


> I'm PREGNANT...WOOOOOOOOOO

Congrats again! I wanted to post that too!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Reba

I wish you wouldn't make comments like "When my mom retires I'll get pregnant so that I'll have easy babysitting" or "What do you mean? Getting pregnant is easy. You won't have any problems." I realize that FOR YOU it might be easy to get pregnant. But shut up about it already!


----------



## Reba

Try Rocking said:


> It's now been a year since we started trying.. at least my cycles are getting back to where they should be. :\

yay for more regular cycles! Hope you don't have to wait much longer!! :hugs:


----------



## Try Rocking

Thanks hon, hopefully it happens for both of us VERY soon! :hugs: 


Congratulations to those of you that are recently pregnant! :hugs: 


My period's almost done, almost time to get to baby making!


----------



## CrazyKitty

Here's mine: I'm feeling so horny!! Have jumped on hubby 3 times since midnight - he didn't complain... :) I really hope this continues and I O soon!!


----------



## Aliciatm

Okay come on give me a peak cbfm. :)


----------



## rosabelle

another month gone.. another AF.. when will it be my turn :( :(


----------



## flowerchild77

Haaa my name is Kelly and I am a POAS ADDICT


----------



## 4magpies

Come on AF, get here so I can try and book my HSG!

x


----------



## Rachael1981

Wish I knew what was going on with my body.


----------



## mummy2one

is well and truly pissed off........................sick of you doing wrong and getting away with it!!! you really are not superior to the law and fraud investigators heres hoping you get caught quick!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

You are having your baby tomorrow and you dont deserve it :cry: O and more FB announcements make me so depressed


----------



## AEM1803

yet ANOTHER facebook pregnancy announcment.. to another couple who wasnt trying :cry:
when will it be my turn?!?! :cry:


----------



## Mommyagain

To my body: Please...please....please....ovulate!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Please let this be the cycle I get pregnant.


----------



## dwiisiobaban

This is an ace idea!!! Thank you!! My status would read "shock horror girls I'm not the "baby hater" u all think i am, I'm ttc and desperate to be a mum, its just not my time this month!"


----------



## Mommyagain

Going crazy waiting to find out if I ovulated!!!!!


----------



## Twinkl3

Well times ticking and I've not seen a positive OPK yet and it's CD17 ... hurry up we want you little eggy!


----------



## AEM1803

Today my status would be..

How dare you?! I tell you that I lost a baby.. and you tell me that if you ever got pregnant you would get an abortion!! like what kind of person are you to tell me that after I told you how much I want a baby and how upset I am that I lost my little angel!


----------



## AverysMommy

Will Af show tmrw or won't she... I might test if she doesn't! I have held out this long!


----------



## wannabeprego

Impatiently waiting to Ovulate..:brat:..after my first cycle of taking clomid....excited that maybe this will be my month and the clomid might just be the thing I needed to finally get my BFP...Ugghhh...I wish I could just press fast forward, I feel so impatient right now!!](*,)


----------



## TexasRider

CD 16 and either I havent Ovulated yet or I'm not going to Ovulate this month!!! :hissy:


----------



## TheNewMrs

Fertility Friend says I didnt OV.... Gutted! :( I WANNA BE A MAMMY!!!


----------



## Ems77

Actually got tired of peeing on sticks eek:) after 2 successful ovulations. Doing it the old fashion way now and waiting for a missed period.


----------



## Armywife84

I can't accomplish the apparent "easiest" goal on my list. Epic fail.


----------



## R&JBabybean

argggggghhhhhhhh MIL!!!!!!!!:grr::gun:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I can't do any of this anymore.


----------



## wantanerd

Bloodwork this morning but spotting started this afternoon. Onto the next month.


----------



## gilmore85

Can't believe we missed my fertile window stupid body doing things too early!


----------



## Rachael1981

7 months NTNP and 7 months TTC...... time to go get checked out I think.....


----------



## Charlie_x

Am i ever going to see a smiley face and find out if im ovulating or not!!! :'( I want to be pregnant again so bad :(


----------



## natasha82

Why should you be blessed with children when you do f*ck all with your lives and are going nowhere. I wanted to be able to drive before i had a baby, tick. I wanted to be working before i have a baby, tick. Be in a stable loving relationship, tick. :'(


----------



## lushgirl84

EWCM 2 days ago, Breasts are achey, tummy very tender with pains but still no possitive on the opks.. Preganant or OV`ed mmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkl3

CD19 and still no O .. I know I still have a while left yet but I'm countin myself as out - This whole TTC thing sucks :cry:


----------



## Ems77

@lushgirl84, there was a girl in one of my other threads had pain shortly after ovulation, think it may have been implantation pain. She ended up pregnant.  Fxed and baby dust to you!


----------



## AFwife77

Wish I could be prego now!!! About 9dpo and have been having a dull ache in the belly for 3 days but no AF. Still holding onto that hope we all have!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Infertility has won, We are no longer going to try for a baby the pain is just too much to bare, its time for me to accept that its just not ment to be.


----------



## Rachael1981

xMissxZoiex said:


> Infertility has won, We are no longer going to try for a baby the pain is just too much to bare, its time for me to accept that its just not ment to be.

:hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

xMissxZoiex said:


> Infertility has won, We are no longer going to try for a baby the pain is just too much to bare, its time for me to accept that its just not ment to be.

Awww, I am so sorry hun.....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mommyagain

I finally ovulated on clomid!!!!


----------



## natasha82

21 day bloods today and tested for other things too. Please let it show i have ovulated.


----------



## Aliciatm

Stupid cbfm no peak cd 18 and no post opk wtf. Are you serious


----------



## Armywife84

xMissxZoiex said:


> Infertility has won, We are no longer going to try for a baby the pain is just too much to bare, its time for me to accept that its just not ment to be.

I feel the same way..but I can't stop or take a break. At least NO ONE can tell me I didn't try hard enough.


----------



## Armywife84

I was trying to take the stress off by getting my hair done. And well a few grays needed to get covered up. As I was going to pay my stylist, I happen to overhear another pregnant stylist bitching to her client about how miserable this pregnancy is. Thank you, thank you very much for ruining my mood, you insensitive cow. 

I was actually talking to my stylist about infertility and her station happened to be across from my hairdresser's. I'm sure she overheard some shoptalk. :growlmad:


----------



## Ems77

Armywife84 said:


> As I was going to pay my stylist, I happen to overhear another pregnant stylist bitching to her client about how miserable this pregnancy is. Thank you, thank you very much for ruining my mood, you insensitive cow.

:thumbup: Loving your post!!


----------



## mariar508

I don't care if she's my sister, but I want her to be the mother of my child!!


----------



## Charlie_x

is hoping she has covered her bases enough for the month ... now for the 2ww


----------



## abeard

my facebook status should read:

well due my period today but no show, the little bleed i had last weekend only lasted 3 days and now i'm tired, constant sick feeling been getting a few cramps here and there, i thinking of testing tomorrow (24.07.11).. i dont know why but i feel pregnant..

would love to put that but got to many people stalking me...


----------



## wantanerd

CD1 today bring on the next cycle!


----------



## lushgirl84

Mine would say;... Yes Finally I have a positive OPK! after a month being off the pill woohoooooo! Oh yeh, I hope everyones good lol!


----------



## DSM

i'm feeling nervous of actually maybe getting a BFP this month & i have no one to talk to about it at the same time i feel very, very excited at the same prospect, it's an emotional roller-coaster but i don't want to get off :happydance:


----------



## Tracyface

Hopes I am pregnant! Have all the signs, but who knows?!


----------



## Ems77

Why is everybody pregnant but me??? The posts on FB from my friends make me so frickin pissy!!! I seriously have had close to 20 friends and aquintances declare a pregnancy in the year we have been trying!!!


----------



## crylynn

I would put a status up just for a friend of mine who is pregnant (or at least claims to be preg) with twins:

Shut Up Already! The reason people are doubting your pg, esp with twins, is because we can all tell the u/s pic you posted is fake because we are not stupid and can easily google that nuchal testing is done at 12 weeks, not 20. Also your claim that they charged you $300.00 for one small u/s printout of one baby is bs. You claim twins but you never refer to them as baby a and baby b and while you claim you are 'huge, look 8 months preg at 5 mo' you, the queen of putting pics of yourself on fb, have only posted a single pic of you when you were supposedly 18wks and you don't look pg at all. I will only believe if you post pics of you in the hospital after giving birth holding two baby boys like you claim.

There. I know that would be too long of a fb status, but oh. . . I want to tell her that and more!


----------



## DSM

Todays status would read.............."I'm feeling very excited, where is my postitve opk?, Bring on the :sex: LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## PandaLuv31

Sick of waiting...Want to start ttc already!!! :growlmad::hissy::brat:


----------



## Reba

Please please please tell me I finally O'd. I'm tired of the false alarms of my body trying to but failing. I really just want to O and actually have a chance to TTC. :cry:


----------



## Emma11511

I want a bump :(


----------



## Try Rocking

Reba said:


> Please please please tell me I finally O'd. I'm tired of the false alarms of my body trying to but failing. I really just want to O and actually have a chance to TTC. :cry:

:hugs: 



Please let it be this month


----------



## mrsrof

I want my blooming period to return so that we know what's going on with my body and we can ttc properly!!!


----------



## natasha82

I really want to say - Will you stop being so effing nosey asking me personal questions that quite frankly are none of your business! If i have something to tell you i will tell you when I AM good and ready so back the hell off!


----------



## geckorachel

Is REALLY excited that me and my husband have decided to start trying for a baby!!!!!! over the moon!!! x


----------



## MustBeMummy

I want a baby!!! Eveyone is getting pregnant except me!!


----------



## PandaLuv31

Is so broody today!!!:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Armywife84

Thought for sure the :witch: had arrived this morning, but she hadn't. I don't have time for hide 'n' seek you bitch!! Either come on already or stay the hell away!


----------



## natasha82

I'm due my period later on this week sometime but i want it to stay away for about 9 months. I just want to know what it feels like to see a bfp. I wanna know how it feels to have a baby growing inside me and i wanna know how it feels to hold my baby in my arms and feel that overwhelming rush of love and emotion for something i have helped to create. :cry:


----------



## geckorachel

natasha82 said:


> I'm due my period later on this week sometime but i want it to stay away for about 9 months. I just want to know what it feels like to see a bfp. I wanna know how it feels to have a baby growing inside me and i wanna know how it feels to hold my baby in my arms and feel that overwhelming rush of love and emotion for something i have helped to create. :cry:

Couldn't have put it better myself xxxx hugs xxxxx


----------



## PandaLuv31

really wants to be pregnant NOW!!!:brat:


----------



## wannabeprego

UGGHHHHHHH....WHY HAVENT I OVULATED YET.....GRRRRR...... :brat:

DH IS EXHAUSTED AND WONT BE ABLE TO keep up with this :sex: schedule for much longer!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## MrsFX

Is wishing that the cramps in my tummy doesnt turn into AF. :'(


----------



## SunUp

I really am happy you are pregnant. I really am jealous, though. I wish I was too. And I hate that I can't get myself to plan anything more than a few months in advance because I keep thinking, 'what if I am a few months pregnant by then'...I wish I could just KNOW when it will happen.


----------



## dwiisiobaban

SunUp said:


> I really am happy you are pregnant. I really am jealous, though. I wish I was too. And I hate that I can't get myself to plan anything more than a few months in advance because I keep thinking, 'what if I am a few months pregnant by then'...I wish I could just KNOW when it will happen.


Couldnt have put it better myself! but we WILL get there... xx


----------



## wannabeprego

I'm so glad that I retested with another OPK later on in the afternoon because I found out i was ovulating and got a positive OPK!!!! Woo Hoo!!! Me and DH had :sex: lastnight so hopefully we get lucky this month!!!


----------



## Mommyagain

This week is crawling by...waiting to find out if I'm pregnant!!!


----------



## AEM1803

please let me hear some good news.. please let it be my turn to be pregnant and have a sticky bean!


----------



## geckorachel

is hoping that I can convince my husband to "do it" three to four times a week as per the doctors orders!!! Feel like I am using him as a sperm donor :( oh and I think I am actually terrified of getting pregnant but I really want a child!


----------



## Bunnylicious

yah just found out another high school friend pregnant, she conceived 3 months ago, around her wedding day. *sigh*


----------



## chrissy&marty

i hope i had sex last fri cos looking at the dates i could of o that day!! eeeek, why did i promose to OH not to look into things too much for the first 3mounths.... im moody as hell please tell me its cos of preggo hormones and not the time of the mounth...


----------



## Armywife84

natasha82 said:


> I'm due my period later on this week sometime but i want it to stay away for about 9 months. I just want to know what it feels like to see a bfp. I wanna know how it feels to have a baby growing inside me and i wanna know how it feels to hold my baby in my arms and feel that overwhelming rush of love and emotion for something i have helped to create. :cry:

Awww, Natasha..You made me tear up! I feel the same way!


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Grrr...when am I going to ovulate? BBT says possibly between yesterday and today, but cheapie opks and cbfm both say NO... hurumpf!


----------



## Mommyagain

AM I PREGNANT OR NOT!!!!!! I'm so done with being patient!!!


----------



## Ems77

Mommyagain said:


> AM I PREGNANT OR NOT!!!!!! I'm so done with being patient!!!

'Like' button!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

"I'm trying and I want the world to know but I'm also weary of telling all you idiots because you're all judgmental!!"

Also I'd like to say "you're living your life so wrecklessly and you wonder if you're pregnant by some guy you just met. A rapist actually. You're constantly drunk and doing stupid things. And you wonder why I'm distant from you!" 

Sorry!


----------



## natasha82

natasha82 said:


> I'm due my period later on this week sometime but i want it to stay away for about 9 months. I just want to know what it feels like to see a bfp. I wanna know how it feels to have a baby growing inside me and i wanna know how it feels to hold my baby in my arms and feel that overwhelming rush of love and emotion for something i have helped to create. :cry:

Well now i would love to put as my status, I AM PREGNANT wooohoooo :happydance::cloud9: i am so so happy right now.


----------



## Mommyagain

Vaurissa said:


> Mommyagain said:
> 
> 
> AM I PREGNANT OR NOT!!!!!! I'm so done with being patient!!!
> 
> 'Like' button!Click to expand...


My hubby keeps telling me to have patience and I just want to scream!! I have been patient!! I should have a infant in my arms by now. 

Guys just don't get it.


----------



## PandaLuv31

I pray it will be my turn very soon! [-o&lt;


----------



## geckorachel

feels really bad for wanting my husband to get home soon so I can jump on him....lol....


----------



## Reba

geckorachel said:


> feels really bad for wanting my husband to get home soon so I can jump on him....lol....

hahah that was me last Thurs- Friday :) 
He didn't know what he'd done to deserve it! :haha:


----------



## Twinkl3

Arrrrrgh!!! ... Pregnant women and babies everywhere in ASDA today, just wanted to cry :cry: That should be me!


----------



## mummy2one

feeling very very down tonight, and to top off not dealing with the miscarriage I have the MIL visiting tomorrow......................................please help!!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

mummy2one said:


> feeling very very down tonight, and to top off not dealing with the miscarriage I have the MIL visiting tomorrow......................................please help!!

I'm sorry you're feeling so down :hugs: Maybe you can tell DH you're not really up for company and you won't be up for it tomorrow either. You're grieving right now. Entertaining someone is the last thing you want to do, I'm sure.


----------



## aimee-lou

should not be looking at the pregnancy test galleries or the TWW threads as it's making my want to POAS! No! Must Resist!!!! :haha:


----------



## mummy2one

trulybl3ssed said:


> mummy2one said:
> 
> 
> feeling very very down tonight, and to top off not dealing with the miscarriage I have the MIL visiting tomorrow......................................please help!!
> 
> I'm sorry you're feeling so down :hugs: Maybe you can tell DH you're not really up for company and you won't be up for it tomorrow either. You're grieving right now. Entertaining someone is the last thing you want to do, I'm sure.Click to expand...

Its hard I dont like the MIL very much anyways and to put up with her when noone knows is going to be very very hard, especially when all she will be going on about it SIL baby :( thank you for your kind words xx


----------



## TheNewMrs

I think i see a line!!!


----------



## wantanerd

Wondering how the world works when it gives someone on welfare their fourth kid and gives me (who is stable and in a wonderful marriage) PCOS and at this point a BFN for two years. I try to stay positive but sometimes it hurts.


----------



## caity86

i wanna write
'went to work. walked dog. made chicken for dinner. ohhhh and could all the mums to be get ur f*******g ultrasound pictures off my f*****g page before I throw my f*****g computer out the f********g window? thaaaaaaaanks '


----------



## Armywife84

Think we can still use the "thanks" as a Like button???

Dear AF, 

Listen up you cheeky bitch! Get your ass here on time or not at all..To top it off after I finally get pregnant and have my child, I'm getting on that pill that you're only able to show up 4 times a year. How do you like them apples? That's right I got the upper hand, so you can piss off!


----------



## unapologetik

I'm so tired of the girls who can't tell their a$$es from their elbows geting pregnant accidentally, at a party, or at least once a year since puberty.. and those of us who are dying for a baby have to torture ourselves in order to get one!!

P.S. - you know what's fun? Looking back at the beginning of this thread and seeing how many of those once hopefuls are now pregnant or moms! :dance: :dance:


----------



## Ems77

Armywife84 said:


> Think we can still use the "thanks" as a Like button???
> Dear AF,
> 
> Listen up you cheeky bitch! Get your ass here on time or not at all..To top it off after I finally get pregnant and have my child, I'm getting on that pill that you're only able to show up 4 times a year. How do you like them apples? That's right I got the upper hand, so you can piss off!

Dood!! You're the same one who posted this:

Originally Posted by Armywife84 View Post
As I was going to pay my stylist, I happen to overhear another pregnant stylist bitching to her client about how miserable this pregnancy is. Thank you, thank you very much for ruining my mood, you insensitive cow.

You are HILARIOUS!!! Keep 'em coming!!! :rofl:


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Hoping this is my month!! I have been drinking my body weight in water and grapefruit juice and I despise both!!


----------



## PandaLuv31

Hoping this hot heat does not make me melt again today! :wacko:


----------



## geckorachel

Reba said:


> geckorachel said:
> 
> 
> feels really bad for wanting my husband to get home soon so I can jump on him....lol....
> 
> hahah that was me last Thurs- Friday :)
> He didn't know what he'd done to deserve it! :haha:Click to expand...


hehehe! I don't have a clue where I am in my cycle so sadly my husband will have to tolerate me jumping on him every other day...I want to do it every day just in case but he says thats a bit crazy?!? hahahahahaha:shrug:


----------



## LizzysMom

So thought this was my month and instead got a neg blood test!!!! :cry:
So angry and upset!!! Still over a month late and no sign of AF!!! Don't know whats going on and so frustrated!


----------



## Reba

Armywife84 said:


> Think we can still use the "thanks" as a Like button???
> 
> Dear AF,
> 
> Listen up you cheeky bitch! Get your ass here on time or not at all..To top it off after I finally get pregnant and have my child, I'm getting on that pill that you're only able to show up 4 times a year. How do you like them apples? That's right I got the upper hand, so you can piss off!

I sometimes use the "thanks" as a "like" button :)

I love your quotes :)


----------



## Reba

geckorachel said:


> Reba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geckorachel said:
> 
> 
> feels really bad for wanting my husband to get home soon so I can jump on him....lol....
> 
> hahah that was me last Thurs- Friday :)
> He didn't know what he'd done to deserve it! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hehehe! I don't have a clue where I am in my cycle so sadly my husband will have to tolerate me jumping on him every other day...I want to do it every day just in case but he says thats a bit crazy?!? hahahahahaha:shrug:Click to expand...

:haha: We tried the every day approach when we thought I was O'ing. I've been temping and my body tried and failed several times. We ended up getting worn out! He keeps looking at me like I'm crazy when I ask if he wants anything. I think our husbands would get along ;)


----------



## Reba

LizzysMom said:


> So thought this was my month and instead got a neg blood test!!!! :cry:
> So angry and upset!!! Still over a month late and no sign of AF!!! Don't know whats going on and so frustrated!

are you sure you O'd? :shrug:
Maybe your body tried and failed like mine did several times :( 
I hope that's not the case though and that baby is just playing hide and seek!


----------



## Reba

Mine for today would be:

Considering I FINALLY ovulated after 4 months... PLEASE PLEASE let this turn into a little bean!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Grrrrr....I hate the 2WW....it drags by so friggen slow....plus I am a little excited and anxious to find out if my first round of clomid has helped with getting my BFP.....I feel like all I do is wait, wait, and than wait some more.....ugghhhhh :growlmad: After TTC for what feels like forever I am pretty much out of patience....


----------



## Try Rocking

Good luck Reba! :hugs: 


Cramping like crazy, time to jump the hubby tonight!


----------



## Reba

Try Rocking said:


> Good luck Reba! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Cramping like crazy, time to jump the hubby tonight!

:happydance::thumbup:
Good luck!!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Mine would say:

I'm so confused and wish the answer would just come to me!!!!!!!


----------



## GirlBlue

Sooooooo wish I didn't have to go to a baby shower this weekend. And I especially wish I didn't have to buy a gift and drive an hour to get there.


----------



## geckorachel

Reba said:


> geckorachel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geckorachel said:
> 
> 
> feels really bad for wanting my husband to get home soon so I can jump on him....lol....
> 
> hahah that was me last Thurs- Friday :)
> He didn't know what he'd done to deserve it! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hehehe! I don't have a clue where I am in my cycle so sadly my husband will have to tolerate me jumping on him every other day...I want to do it every day just in case but he says thats a bit crazy?!? hahahahahaha:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: We tried the every day approach when we thought I was O'ing. I've been temping and my body tried and failed several times. We ended up getting worn out! He keeps looking at me like I'm crazy when I ask if he wants anything. I think our husbands would get along ;)Click to expand...

Sticking to the every other day approach :) I don't even know what to expect when ovulating anymore, Been on different forms of BC since 15 - so 10 years. Although, I must be ovulating or be able to if I got pregnant just taking a couple of pills late?! I was feeling so down about it all last night, ridiculous as we have had three BD attempts thus far!

Status update: Is feeling broody - bought some cute dinosaur baby grows in town!!! My first baby purchase - because my husband finally said I could!


----------



## geckorachel

GirlBlue said:


> Sooooooo wish I didn't have to go to a baby shower this weekend. And I especially wish I didn't have to buy a gift and drive an hour to get there.

:( :hugs: that must be really hard :( I struggled to cope when my friend told me she was 7 weeks and I didn't know what was going on with me (turned out I mc'd :( ) xxxx


----------



## Damita

Hello nearly 1 year of TTC.. I think a large drink would be a good idea


----------



## TryinFor1

Mine would say:

I dont understand why so many girls on here (meaning facebook) are pregnant and they didn't even want kids right now. Then here I am TRYING to get pregnant and I'm not. Life is so fair sometimes!


----------



## Armywife84

Here I've been trucking along on this TTC nightmare for the last 17+ months, when other women who started trying later than me are all having their babies now. How the hell do they make it look so easy and effortless? It's really not!!!


----------



## Twinkl3

The TWW Is horrible! :( ... Just want to know my answer right now.

Doesn't help that my boobs are suddenly looking different - whether thats AF related I don't know. Arrrrgh!!


----------



## TryinFor1

2ww is killing me too!


----------



## SummerLily

why does my body have to be so confusing!!!


----------



## kas22

This ttc stuff is such an emotional rollercoster had enough of trying it's nearly been a year please just let it be our time now!!


----------



## froliky2011

TTC is very difficult for some of us, so please stop complaining about your kids!!


----------



## pinkchucks

I would be happy if Jesus would bless me with two little boys...about 1 year apart. I know it's wishful thinking, but I FURTHER know that prayer works and I thought I'd put it out in the atmosphere anyways. Lol!


----------



## Try Rocking

My anniversary is in 2 days, wouldn't it be amazing to get knocked up then?


----------



## Reba

squeee one week until testing! 

I'd love for you to be knocked up by/on your anniversary TryRocking! :happydance:


----------



## Now.N.4eva

Mines would be 
STOP ASKING ME WHEN AM I GONNA GET PREGNANT??? B/C if it was up to me I would be by NOW!!! Inconsiderate jerk


----------



## Now.N.4eva

SIDE NOTE:
I new to B and B, so i was looking over the thread before i posted ans it's so nice many woman that had previously posted frustrations are now pregnant!!!! makes e very hopeful


----------



## Ems77

Armywife84 said:


> Here I've been trucking along on this TTC nightmare for the last 17+ months, when other women who started trying later than me are all having their babies now. How the hell do they make it look so easy and effortless? It's really not!!!

Yes! Thank you for that!


----------



## Armywife84

I guess if I'm mean and nasty to Rosy she won't show up. She'll just take her sweet ass time getting here. 

Dear Rosy, 

I can't wait for you to come to town. We can sit on the couch wearing sweat pants, eating Chinese takeout, and watching Lifetime for 5 days! Sounds like fun, right? Hurry up and get here buddy, I miss you! 

XXX,
Jackie


----------



## Ems77

Armywife84 said:


> I guess if I'm mean and nasty to Rosy she won't show up. She'll just take her sweet ass time getting here.
> 
> Dear Rosy,
> 
> I can't wait for you to come to town. We can sit on the couch wearing sweat pants, eating Chinese takeout, and watching Lifetime for 5 days! Sounds like fun, right? Hurry up and get here buddy, I miss you!
> 
> XXX,
> Jackie

Personally I think she deserves it. When one is trying to get pregnant, she does NOT need to interrupt!!


----------



## girlnboots

holy cow. every woman in my family is pregnant. both sisters-in-law and my blood sister. what the heck is going on?!?!?!?!


----------



## wantanerd

So sick of being left out of most of the happenings in my neighborhood because I don't have kids. I am sick of being told be glad you still don't have kids. I am sick of being told you are still young, why don't you just adopt or get a surrogate. All these things were said to me in one night.


----------



## Armywife84

Vaurissa said:


> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> I guess if I'm mean and nasty to Rosy she won't show up. She'll just take her sweet ass time getting here.
> 
> Dear Rosy,
> 
> I can't wait for you to come to town. We can sit on the couch wearing sweat pants, eating Chinese takeout, and watching Lifetime for 5 days! Sounds like fun, right? Hurry up and get here buddy, I miss you!
> 
> XXX,
> Jackie
> 
> Personally I think she deserves it. When one is trying to get pregnant, she does NOT need to interrupt!!Click to expand...

Lol, I was trying to switch tactics. I'm 4 days late and no sign of her, but of course a BFN. So now I'm waiting and the next day I'll test is Tue, it will be a week then.


----------



## Armywife84

Please, please [-o&lt;[-o&lt; , give me a :bfp: so I can show our families when we go home to visit next weekend!!!


----------



## GirlBlue

At yet another baby shower for someone I don't know well. This is torture!! I would rather b stuck in rush hour traffic in Chicago on a very hot day. Oh yeah , that was this morning. Grrrr!


----------



## longing

Had a dream last night we had a son, I felt the stong bond and everything, I now have a more and overwhelming longing to be a mum, :cry: 

(mind you I don't want exactly like the dream, where our baby kept randomly turn into a lego robot!)


----------



## wannabeprego

My heart is aching, I sooo want to be pregnant this month!!! I just want to complete my family with my husband and have a baby. Please god let this be my month. I dont know how much more of this heart ache I can take, month after month...:cry: I just cant help but feeling doubtful after trying for so long and being disappointed month after month. I guess if I dont let myself get excited and actually believe that this could be my month that somehow it will hurt less when AF arrives..... :af: :af: But, it always hurts like hell...:cry: 

My husband and I have a beautiful home, empty room ready for a baby, we have a great marriage and have been together for alomst 10 years and my husband has a good job, I have completed my education...We are ready for a baby now...I have done everything that i was supposed to do in order to have a baby...when will it be my turn....:cry:


----------



## Reba

wannabeprego said:


> My heart is aching, I sooo want to be pregnant this month!!! I just want to complete my family with my husband and have a baby. Please god let this be my month. I dont know how much more of this heart ache I can take, month after month...:cry: I just cant help but feeling doubtful after trying for so long and being disappointed month after month. I guess if I dont let myself get excited and actually believe that this could be my month that somehow it will hurt less when AF arrives..... :af: :af: But, it always hurts like hell...:cry:
> 
> My husband and I have a beautiful home, empty room ready for a baby, we have a great marriage and have been together for alomst 10 years and my husband has a good job, I have completed my education...We are ready for a baby now...I have done everything that i was supposed to do in order to have a baby...when will it be my turn....:cry:

I haven't been trying as long as you, however, your story sounds just like mine. Together for a long time, stable jobs, good education, great marriage. Good luck to you :hugs: I soo hope this is your month!


----------



## andie526

can i just get a bfp or my period??? either one would be great... thanks!


----------



## Olivermsmummy

Please don't let af arrive tomorrow just a lovely juicy bfp on Tuesday morning! Is it too much to ask??


----------



## Olivermsmummy

Please don't let :witch: arrive tomorrow just a lovely juicy bfp on Tuesday morning! Is it too much to ask??


----------



## geckorachel

Is watching Juno on Tv :) happy that husband seems keen to jump on me now so I don't feel like I am continually jumping on him!!! Had a lovely weekend in Inverness with friends :D


----------



## Flower_Mouse

my status would simply say: Please let it be my month... my heart aches every time AF arrives. please, please, please xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Reba said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> My heart is aching, I sooo want to be pregnant this month!!! I just want to complete my family with my husband and have a baby. Please god let this be my month. I dont know how much more of this heart ache I can take, month after month...:cry: I just cant help but feeling doubtful after trying for so long and being disappointed month after month. I guess if I dont let myself get excited and actually believe that this could be my month that somehow it will hurt less when AF arrives..... :af: :af: But, it always hurts like hell...:cry:
> 
> My husband and I have a beautiful home, empty room ready for a baby, we have a great marriage and have been together for alomst 10 years and my husband has a good job, I have completed my education...We are ready for a baby now...I have done everything that i was supposed to do in order to have a baby...when will it be my turn....:cry:
> 
> I haven't been trying as long as you, however, your story sounds just like mine. Together for a long time, stable jobs, good education, great marriage. Good luck to you :hugs: I soo hope this is your month!Click to expand...

Thanks so much for the good luck hun!!!:hugs: Life just isn't fair sometimes.:hugs: I wish you the best of luck too hun and lots of baby dust!!! I hope we both get out BFP's soon!!!:thumbup: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Try Rocking

Maybe if he promises not to smack my ass we can dtd tonight.. this sunburn burns like a bitch!


----------



## Reba

^^ Yikes!!
:D


----------



## confuzzled

oh my god i want a baby


----------



## AEM1803

Ok.. I get it.. your pregnant and Im not.. stop rubbing it in my face!!! :cry:


----------



## Twinkl3

Please let this be my month! If not then my body is just torturing me!!! :cry:


----------



## Ems77

Just found out and now I have to damn wait to post (on Facebook) because I don't want to deal with my 200+ friends and acquaintances from over the years if I miss-carry... Oh the HUMANITY!! LOL


----------



## Ems77

Try Rocking said:


> Maybe if he promises not to smack my ass we can dtd tonight.. this sunburn burns like a bitch!

Two words to describe that post: Simply Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Angel baby

Vaurissa said:


> Just found out and now I have to damn wait to post (on Facebook) because I don't want to deal with my 200+ friends and acquaintances from over the years if I miss-carry... Oh the HUMANITY!! LOL

congrats!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Have had perfect cycles my whole life then in the 2 months I start TTC everything goes to hell....WTF?!?


----------



## wannabeprego

Vaurissa said:


> Just found out and now I have to damn wait to post (on Facebook) because I don't want to deal with my 200+ friends and acquaintances from over the years if I miss-carry... Oh the HUMANITY!! LOL

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/55c65492-1.gif


----------



## unapologetik

Vaurissa said:


> Just found out and now I have to damn wait to post (on Facebook) because I don't want to deal with my 200+ friends and acquaintances from over the years if I miss-carry... Oh the HUMANITY!! LOL

Me too! :( 

lol on :cloud9: though.. freaking out some still!


----------



## Armywife84

:finger: TTC this month. I need a break.


----------



## Rachael1981

Just deleted another friend on FB. Fed up of seeing whiny statuses about being pregnant in this heat when I would give anything to be pregnant in this heat, no matter how uncomfortable it is. I even promise not to ever complain!


----------



## PandaLuv31

Can't wait until I am the one sharing exciting baby news with everyone! :baby:


----------



## wannabeprego

Ugghhhh....I am sooooo hungry right now...I am hoping it is because I am pregnant, but am thinking it is possibly the side effects of the clomid making me super hungry....:wacko: Plus I am having hot flashes, naseau yesterday and dry heaved/gagged. AF type cramps yesterday but no cramps today....I have no clue what is the clomid and what is real, women's body's are so nuts so who the hell knows what is going on right now.... I hate the 2WW.....


----------



## geckorachel

do I see a line....do I??? thats about 4 tests now over the past two days...or do I just have line eye?!?!


----------



## Twinkl3

Fed up now of seeing negative and I am now 2 days late! :( ... Either turn up or give me a positive!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Please let this be the month! I want Amira to have a little brother or sister close in age so bad!


----------



## wantanerd

Thinks my SIL is in idiot to think DH and I will shell out 1000$ for plane tickets to attend her son's third birthday party. Lets put someone who has fertility problems in a room filled with kids and parents!


----------



## Iwant2beamum

I want to have sex now and it's been mind blowing and amazing and not all about making a baby but yet still get a baby because of it!


----------



## Ems77

unapologetik said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> Just found out and now I have to damn wait to post (on Facebook) because I don't want to deal with my 200+ friends and acquaintances from over the years if I miss-carry... Oh the HUMANITY!! LOL
> 
> Me too! :(
> 
> lol on :cloud9: though.. freaking out some still!Click to expand...

:happydance: for you! I am freaking out a little too, after trying for a year, I am so paranoid that I'm going to miss carry.... I'm also still getting negative results on the dollar store tests, it's discouraging... 2 BFP's on FRER's


----------



## unapologetik

See, with $store tests it's touch and go.. 2 positives, 1 negative. I haven't tried any other tests. I wish I had some sensitive ICs though!!

We're only about a day apart - so when do you think a digi would pick it up? I want one so I can take a picture and put it up on here :blush:

I've had 1 prior miscarriage, some years ago.. so yeah, I'm totally freaking out about that. Every twinge or pain "down there" gets me all panicky.. if I feel even the slightest bit of moisture I'm rushing to the bathroom to check.. blah!! I feel like I'm going to be this way the whole time though, I'm a hyper-paranoid person!

Congrats, mommy! :hugs: Our EDDs will have to be close together, we're going to have to see which of us delivers first :rofl:


----------



## wannabeprego

Feeling impatient in the 2WW...I just want to know what is going on!! I either want my :bfp: or the :witch: to stop screwing around if she is going to show already!!! I hate faint barely there second lines, give me a nice dark pink :bfp: already for goodness sake!!!! Ugghhh.... :wacko:


----------



## Reba

14 DPO Oh where are you second line!?


----------



## AEM1803

you 2 are the reason why i am so depressed.. you ruin every day and have turned everything into a game.. that i am not willing to play..and i hate you for it! :cry:


----------



## wannabeprego

Lordy, What is going on....:wacko: No AF yet and I am not comfortable with my faint lines to call a BFP either!!! This 2 WW is the slowest ever..At this rate I am going to go put on a straight jacket and go check into the mental institution... Ugghhh, I cant take this anymore......:wacko: :wacko: I am going batty......I just want to know one way or the other at this point!!!!!


----------



## Mommyagain

Oh please please please please please be my month.....


----------



## Armywife84

I know it's not my SIL's fault (the one I like), but I really didn't feel like going down the baby aisle in Wal-Mart the other night. I about had a panic attack!


----------



## Peters Pooky

Dear best friend,
I love you and I'm happy for you but you sure as hell don't need to rub it in my face!


----------



## wantanerd

My follicles need to grow 7mm in the next four days come on grow!!!!


----------



## Reba

wannabeprego said:


> Lordy, What is going on....:wacko: No AF yet and I am not comfortable with my faint lines to call a BFP either!!! This 2 WW is the slowest ever..At this rate I am going to go put on a straight jacket and go check into the mental institution... Ugghhh, I cant take this anymore......:wacko: :wacko: I am going batty......I just want to know one way or the other at this point!!!!!

at 16 DPO I'm not getting any faint lines and I'm totally feeling the way you are :dohh:


----------



## Affyash

I'm going crazy ttc #2 and I wish everyone knew how big of a struggle it is!!!!!!!!


----------



## girlnboots

has every symptom in the book, but i'm still waiting on my ICs to come in...hurrrrrry uppppp. But I'm about to fold and run to the dollar store, haha!


----------



## Wilsey

C'mon August - don't [email protected]*k with me!


----------



## Armywife84

I don't give a flying F*** that this beeyatch is now knocked up, then this couple is expecting their first. Call me selfish, but I don't care about the millions of pregnant women..all I care about is when I get pregnant!!! I don't want another niece/nephew right now, I don't give a shit that a friend I went to high school is expecting her second, and I sure don't care that Joe Blow isn't going to step up to the plate to take care of his unborn child.

So keep this "exciting" (maybe for some people, but not for women who are facing infertility) news to your damn self!!!!


----------



## GirlBlue

Must be approaching AF b/c I certainly can't stand DH right now. Can't you see you're getting on my nerves!!


----------



## PandaLuv31

Just watched some baby shows and now I am even more broody!!!:brat:


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Armywife84 said:


> I don't give a flying F*** that this beeyatch is now knocked up, then this couple is expecting their first. Call me selfish, but I don't care about the millions of pregnant women..all I care about is when I get pregnant!!! I don't want another niece/nephew right now, I don't give a shit that a friend I went to high school is expecting her second, and I sure don't care that Joe Blow isn't going to step up to the plate to take care of his unborn child.
> 
> So keep this "exciting" (maybe for some people, but not for women who are facing infertility) news to your damn self!!!!

:hugs: I like this.


----------



## trulybl3ssed

"Going nuts trying to figure out these stupid OPKs. And this is why I didn't want to bother with them in the first place. Um hello, I have PCOS! I may never know if I'm really ovulating UNLESS I see a doctor and sorry but with 3 kids I don't think I'm going to find the time for myself to do that!! Telling me to be happy that I already have 3 doesn't help so SHUT UP about it. I'm well aware of my 3 kids and I'm very happy I have them. But that doesn't mean I won't be unhappy if I don't have another. I want a big family and I'm determined to do that!!!!!!!! So stop telling me to be grateful because I already am!!! Not being able to get pregnant even if you have 10 children doesn't mean a woman will just suck it up and move on like it's nothing!!!!"


----------



## geckorachel

is feeling SO damned miserable tonight :( WHY did I have to start bleeding yesterday morning? It really hurts :(


----------



## Try Rocking

Either show your face or fuck off for 9 months!


----------



## girlnboots

11 dpo, sick as all get out, dizzy, and still getting BFNs. ugh. what the hell.


----------



## wantanerd

My ass hurts thanks to the trigger shot but heres hoping this month will be the last month I get it.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

could always do the thigh shot, but it doesn't matter where you get it, its going to hurt. I did my own this last time in the thigh, and I felt like I was hobbled. 

yeeeeessss masssster....limping around work, trying to "walk it off"....haha all for the cause


----------



## PandaLuv31

I so wish I could fast forward time and be PG already!!! It is all I can think about!:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## wannabeprego

WTBmyBFP said:


> could always do the thigh shot, but it doesn't matter where you get it, its going to hurt. I did my own this last time in the thigh, and I felt like I was hobbled.
> 
> yeeeeessss masssster....limping around work, trying to "walk it off"....haha all for the cause

@WTBmyBFP, I love your white bird,it is very pretty,:flower: your profile picture is so funny with all of it's white feathers all pushed out...:haha:


----------



## geckorachel

come on August/September....I will be trying SMEP this month...please make it work and stick!!!!


----------



## wantanerd

Good friend is pregnant and it only took her six months! hoping it will be me soon.


----------



## wannabeprego

TGIF!!! I am going to try to have a fun and relaxing weekend and not even think about TTC at all!!! "What will be will be!!!!!"


----------



## AEM1803

Well the :witch: is due any day now- fingers crossed she does not show up... so I can get my :bfp:


----------



## andersondyson

I love this thread! 

Going to DTD as much as possible in order for my BFP!!!!!!!


----------



## confuzzled

ok so 5 days late why are they all bfn?? whats going on!!!


----------



## Try Rocking

No hint of AF, please let this be a good sign!


----------



## Bernadette87

The FB status I would love to write:
STOP asking me when we are going to "get around to having children", we are trying just not succeeding. If one more person tells me to "relax it will happen" or "are you having sex enough" or "we had no problem conceiving, are you doing it right?" I may scream like a mad woman ;-)


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Bernadette87 said:


> If one more person tells me to "relax it will happen" or "are you having sex enough" or "we had no problem conceiving, are you doing it right?" I may scream like a mad woman ;-)

UGH!! "Relax". I almost smacked one of my friends for saying that, and even though I hate conflict I sure as heck gave her a tongue lashing!!


----------



## Blizzy

I would say, "I was not sick from work on Monday because I am pregnant, it is because I am trying to get pregnant and I had such bad cramps, which I think was implantation, that my stomach was upset for hours and I barely left the bathroom (sorry TMI), but I'll let you know in a week if I end up pregnant, then I guess you'll be kinda of right about why I wasn't at work"


----------



## LadyE

Great thread Idea! :thumbup:
If I could post on Fb right now I'd say- DH keeps singing 'There's a bun in the oven and my gal is all a glow on this fine day'!

waiting for my first trimester to be over so we can announce on fb :coffee: (not drinking coffee obvi, hehe)


----------



## girlnboots

i don't care how many kids you've "accidentally" gotten knocked up with. TTC is hard and frustrating and i can't imagine it being worth this much pain. 2 years of my life wasted.


----------



## avidwriter15

Yes, we are crazy, yes we are ttc but no I don't want anyone to know because as soon as they do I am POSITIVE my cousin in law will be pregnant before we even conceive and her child will once again get EVERYTHING and I will have to read stupid facebook statuses again about how spoiled she is...


----------



## Try Rocking

Bernadette87 said:


> The FB status I would love to write:
> STOP asking me when we are going to "get around to having children", we are trying just not succeeding. If one more person tells me to "relax it will happen" or "are you having sex enough" or "we had no problem conceiving, are you doing it right?" I may scream like a mad woman ;-)

I'm with you! I never should have told anyone we were TTC when we started last year. Now that it's been a year it seems everyone thinks asking will help and telling me to relax. Don't they know that's the worst thing they can say? I reemed out a friend today for that. Jerk.


----------



## andersondyson

I am one horny devil.......this may be a side effect of ttc.....but Im not even fertite till next week .......but I just cant get enough (sorry for tmi!!!)


----------



## wantanerd

It would be nice to get pregnant soon. DH's deployment window opens next June and its more than likely he will deploy. It would be nice to have him here while I am pregnant and he gets to meet his kid before he leaves. If we aren't pregnant by the time he deploys, its IUI time with all the extra money coming in.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

wantanerd said:


> If we aren't pregnant by the time he deploys, its IUI time with all the extra money coming in.

That's what I ended up doing, only I really wanted to be as close to done with the first trimester by the time he got back. I love my DH and he is very supportive, but as far as being understanding about hormones or feeling crappy, he's as good as most Facebook posters. "just relax" :haha:


----------



## Try Rocking

Still no sign of AF, hopefully the next test I take is a BFP


----------



## girlnboots

wants to punch the next person to whine about being pregnant, including the bitch at work who was pregnant again before she came back from her 6 week maternity leave.

To all you happy pregnant ladies, congrats. If you are having serious problems, I'm praying for you. If you are just a whiny attention-grabber, go to hell.


----------



## Reba

Had a friend ask me on Sunday "So when are you two going to have kids." Because she's a friend and I felt crabby I told her off - "Well, when are YOU having kids? Why would you ask me such a question you know I have PCOS." I was so mad. I wish I could tell off everyone who asked stupid questions. #1 It's not any of your business #2 Even if we are trying to have kids IT'S NOT ANY OF YOUR BUSINESS!! When you ask those questions it just makes me more upset because I can't get pregnant! :cry:


----------



## Reba

Try Rocking said:


> Still no sign of AF, hopefully the next test I take is a BFP

I'm really hoping for you honey :hugs:


----------



## angieloo

Broke my heart when my dearest god daughter (age7) and niece (Age 7) told me and Dh we should have babies, I said I know, but we have you guys to spoil, and they said... it's just not the same.... heartbreak city because I couldn't agree more with them.

Or, dear sorority sister who consistenly complains about being up till three am because of her "annoying DH's cries"- I wish I could post on your facebook to shut the H up since you were up drinking and partying till 3am eleven months ago


----------



## angieloo

WTBmyBFP said:


> wantanerd said:
> 
> 
> If we aren't pregnant by the time he deploys, its IUI time with all the extra money coming in.
> 
> That's what I ended up doing, only I really wanted to be as close to done with the first trimester by the time he got back. I love my DH and he is very supportive, but as far as being understanding about hormones or feeling crappy, he's as good as most Facebook posters. "just relax" :haha:Click to expand...

Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Aliciatm

Dear God,
I hate you Today. I dont believe in you right now. If you can give my rapist a child and make me infertile then you know that is just really messed up. I try and try and you give me the bad hand and spit in my face letting him get a girl pregnant.


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you Reba! :hugs: I hope it happens for you soon too hon :hugs: 



Cramping.. no sign of AF yet. Please let this be good.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Why can't my body just do something NORMAL for once? :cry:


----------



## AEM1803

Aliciatm said:


> Dear God,
> I hate you Today. I dont believe in you right now. If you can give my rapist a child and make me infertile then you know that is just really messed up. I try and try and you give me the bad hand and spit in my face letting him get a girl pregnant.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AEM1803

So :witch: are you coming or what? CD38 and still no sign of you.. but no signs of pregnancy either.. :confused:


----------



## c.30

Oh I love this idea, my status would be:

well the little :spermy: didn't catch the egg this month so onto cycle 2 I go


----------



## Try Rocking

3 days late and no sign of anything :\


----------



## Reba

I don't want birthday wishes this year, I don't want presents this year, what I want none of you can give me. I want a little one on the way.


----------



## Try Rocking

Reba said:


> I don't want birthday wishes this year, I don't want presents this year, what I want none of you can give me. I want a little one on the way.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you get your birthday wish :hugs:


----------



## fieraentara

I'm in such a sappy mood... just watching women become mothers is enough to bring tears to my eyes... one day it will be my turn.... one day


----------



## rosabelle

was just predicted a girl in Sept or Oct this year!! fingers crossed!! :)


----------



## Armywife84

When I was a little girl growing up, I dreamed of being a surgeon or an archaeologist. Now at 26, all I want to be is a mother. :cry:


----------



## wantanerd

Two of my best friends told me they were pregnant and they are a week apart. I hope it's my turn next!


----------



## xlouloux

All 3 of you didn't want children, all 3 of you got pregnant, all 3 of you are or were in terrible relationships, all you care about is going out, you're all irresponsible and immature. We're deeply inlove and have been for a very long time, all we want to complete our family is a baby, why is it people like you 3 effortlessly get pregnant, when people like us aren't even getting the chance! It's not fair, so many good people deserve children and look who ends up having them.

That would be my status, bit of a rant but i'm slightly annoyed today :D


----------



## AnnetteCali

xlouloux said:


> All 3 of you didn't want children, all 3 of you got pregnant, all 3 of you are or were in terrible relationships, all you care about is going out, you're all irresponsible and immature. We're deeply inlove and have been for a very long time, all we want to complete our family is a baby, why is it people like you 3 effortlessly get pregnant, when people like us aren't even getting the chance! It's not fair, so many good people deserve children and look who ends up having them.
> 
> That would be my status, bit of a rant but i'm slightly annoyed today :D

I agree! I wish I could copy and paste your status!!! ugh!!!


----------



## Flutterby21

I love this thread
I just want to scream to the world I want to be a mummy !!!!! I want a bump !!! 
But obviously im not going to do that so this is where the thread comes in lol
Sitting ,waiting, wishing ....


----------



## Tanzibar83

I've never been pregnant before so I don't know the feeling to expect but I've been so happy over the past few days I'm now adament it's down to me being preggers, it just has to be. I have a hospital appointment on Thursday (which I why I asked to finish early at work) and I'm not at all worried. I'm going as a follow up to them finding a cyst on my ovary last month and I'm sat here thinking "it doesn't matter now cause I'm pregnant".

I've even started looking at maternity and baby clothes online cause I need to prepare for my bfp right? a whole year has passed and I'm practically a pro when it comes to TTC but a BFP is a whole new ball game.

Yippee, I'm so excited!


----------



## Armywife84

Can I just go one day without seeing a pregnant women everywhere I go? Also, can people stop asking me if I have children?? ENOUGH!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

If you dont stop complaining that you are getting kicked in the ribs i may acctually kill you.


----------



## lian_83

Dear FutureBaby, this is also not how I envisioned making you and I'm so sorry if you think Mommy is nuts.. But I want you to know that I love you so much and the only reason I am doing this is that I wanted to see you soon and I cannot wait any longer.


----------



## xlouloux

Ok so my status today would be abit naughty

So hard not to :sex: with OH right now but we have to save some for next week when I ovulate:cloud9:c'mon baby we're waitingggggg


----------



## AEM1803

:cry:
Ok :witch: where are you?!?!?! I am CD 42 and still nothing! took a test.. got a :bfn:
so confused!!!


----------



## mrsrof

My status for today would be "Please please please let this be our month! I am so sick of feeling so empty inside and being terrified every time I go to the loo in case AF has shown. I can't go anywhere without seeing a pregnant woman, so why can't it be my turn now ?????? :("


----------



## fieraentara

I can't tell if I'm taking to much iron or not. I think I'll cut out prenatals for a cycle or two and see if I can get back to normal... who ever said concieving a baby was as simple as sex was dead wrong.


----------



## Armywife84

Well I got my wish, didn't see one pregnant woman today! However, I log onto FB and there's someone who is expecting their 2nd baby :cry:!! I feel so pathetic that I can't even get pregnant with my first. :cry: I can't win for shit.


----------



## JaydensMommy8

Im ready for baby#2!!!


----------



## xlouloux

No I don't want to come and see you and your baby and your big massive bump, i want my owwwwwwwwwn! :(


----------



## Armywife84

I had a dream that I got a :bfp:, but I kept on retesting because I couldn't believe the results. Hopefully that dream will be a reality very soon. [-o&lt;


----------



## SummerLily

Figured that if we have conceived this cycle , that we would have conceived on our 33 cycle trying , during the month of our 3 year anniversary and on our third cycle of clomid !! 

surly there must be a good sign in there somewhere !


----------



## Peters Pooky

SummerLily said:


> Figured that if we have conceived this cycle , that we would have conceived on our 33 cycle trying , during the month of our 3 year anniversary and on our third cycle of clomid !!
> 
> surly there must be a good sign in there somewhere !

Well 3 is considered a very holy number because of the trinity (if you believe that stuff) I hope it's your lucky number!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## SummerLily

im thinking the same thing pooky and im defiantly hoping so ! its also the first month in all our time trying that ive had EWCM! x


----------



## Peters Pooky

That's a good sign!!! Fx'd for you!


----------



## welshpandora

Status for tonight would be..... I am sooooooo happy for you sis, that you, brother in law and my liccle niece have just booked the most amazing family holiday for May 16th next year.... but if only you knew that if I conceive this cycle thats when I will be due and I want you there!!!


----------



## MoonShadow14

Well at the min mine would be, YES! we are TTC now, please stop asking so I can stop lying and saying oooh maybe next year, no we aren't "trying for a girl (WTF?), no we aren't bothered if we have another boy, yes I am aware the clock is ticking - GAH!!!


----------



## xlouloux

My status today would be...

Having so much fun BDing! Hehe, bring on the BFP :D hope I can tell my mom on her bday in Sept! And stop asking if we're considering having children! Yes we are, we want it to be a suprise already!


----------



## MoonShadow14

hmmm I love this thread, mine could also say....is in need of therapy since I have POAS OPK 3 times today! Can we say ADDICT!!


----------



## Steph_anie

I really want to wear my old jeans again!


----------



## xlouloux

Steph_anie said:


> I really want to wear my old jeans again!

I feel the same and im not even pregnant yet! :haha:


----------



## Steph_anie

I get depressed when I see sales on jeans I cannot even fit into right now! I just buy as mush dresses as I can to satisfy my hunger for clothes.


----------



## xlouloux

Im on a diet now to try an increase the chances of TTC, I was so healthy when me and OH got together! I sold alot of dresses cus they don't fit :(


----------



## Steph_anie

Yeah, I find myself eating A LOT, I'm just always wanting to eat something. I'm trying to stop that now. I really want to be able to fit into my old clothes. It be a shame if I had to sell them. But Buying new clothes is always a plus!

A healthy start is always great! Keep it up!:)


----------



## xlouloux

Me and OH are trying to change our lifestyle now and we feel so much better already! My friend was a size 6 when she got PG and almost immediately went back to being a size 6!! As it said on the news, eating for two shouldn't be an exscuse! Lol but how can you not with so many cravings! Hope your pregnancy is going well!


----------



## Nits

Mine would say "I am hoping to be able to tell you you'll be a grandma when I see you for xmas. And I am hoping I can hug my brother and we can share that moment in person and not over skype."

Also "I hope TTC doesn't scare my husband away. I hope I don't have any fertility problems. I hope I get pregnant some day. I hope we're ready for this. I hope I can still get my master's degree. I hope we get a home of our own at some point. I hope you come..."

There's so much uncertainty to life...


----------



## Pinkflower83

MY SIL IS DELIVERING HER BABY AS WE SPEAK!!! PRAY SHE HAS A SMOOTH AND EASY DELIVERY! AND A HEALTHY BABY! SHE'S HAVING A *BOY* BY THE WAY SO KEEP HER IN YOUR PRAYERS TONIGHT!!! Were only sorry we can be there with her as we live in 2 different states. :(


----------



## ILuvBabies200

We are trying for #3 and have only told a few close family members and friends. So when we took out a loan and then bombed this last cycle I was crushed. I wish I could tell everyone how bad this hurts but I don't want them to know, they never understand and they expect me to get over it because I have 2 kids. And I'm sick of the "you will be pregnant in God's time". Really?? Does he just stand on a pedestal and give the Duggars 19 and me 2?? Vent over....


----------



## Pinkflower83

ILuvBabies200 said:


> We are trying for #3 and have only told a few close family members and friends. So when we took out a loan and then bombed this last cycle I was crushed. I wish I could tell everyone how bad this hurts but I don't want them to know, they never understand and they expect me to get over it because I have 2 kids. And I'm sick of the "you will be pregnant in God's time". Really?? Does he just stand on a pedestal and give the Duggars 19 and me 2?? Vent over....

LOL!!! I hate hearing it'll happen when it's suppose to. I know I tell other people that so I shouldnt really talk but it does get annoying after awhile. : /


----------



## AEM1803

well.. CD44 today... but my temp dropped... so im thinking the :witch: is right around the corner..
I really thought this was it :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Tanzibar83

I really cannot be bothered working anymore. It's a pointless thing for me to sit in front of a computer 7.5 hours a day, 5 days a week, it frazzles my brain, I just don't care or learn and I'd love to have a nice big lottery win so I could hand in my notice. It's a shame really because I love the team I'm in, everyone is great but it's just not me.


----------



## Armywife84

ILuvBabies200 said:


> We are trying for #3 and have only told a few close family members and friends. So when we took out a loan and then bombed this last cycle I was crushed. I wish I could tell everyone how bad this hurts but I don't want them to know, they never understand and they expect me to get over it because I have 2 kids. And I'm sick of the "you will be pregnant in God's time". Really?? Does he just stand on a pedestal and give the Duggars 19 and me 2?? Vent over....

I despise the Duggars. That family makes me sick.


----------



## Armywife84

For the record, I'm not one that believes dreams have meanings behind them. However, I had my second vivid dream about getting a :bfp: this week. I've never had any dreams about a baby, or pregnancy related. Then again we can't control what we dream. I guess I'm making something out of nothing. :shrug:


----------



## Twinkl3

This month I vow to be easy on myself, last month I stressed myself out so much and believed that I was pregnant only to delay my AF (Meh!) ... Going for the SMEP this month but I sense another BFN!


----------



## xlouloux

Status today would be...

Can everyone for one day just not post and update about your cute little newborn babies! Thanks, Lou - TTC for a very long time for those that don't know, so stop being inconsiderate. 

That sounds awfully mean when I read it back:haha:


----------



## Reba

xlouloux said:


> Status today would be...
> 
> Can everyone for one day just not post and update about your cute little newborn babies! Thanks, Lou - TTC for a very long time for those that don't know, so stop being inconsiderate.
> 
> That sounds awfully mean when I read it back:haha:

I think I would also put that in a status :) Doesn't sound mean to me! But then maybe I'm going crazy!

Another status would be: I can't wait for the provera to be done and have af so that I can get on with clomid. I want to finally O and have the chance to conceive!!


----------



## AEM1803

today's would be..

Ok.. its official.. I GIVE UP!!! I am CD 45! DPO 7.. and still nothing! no sign of the :witch:.. and a :bfn: this morning... My temp went up.. so all these signs are not adding up and im just annoyed now lol


----------



## foquita

AEM1803 said:


> today's would be..
> 
> Ok.. its official.. I GIVE UP!!! I am CD 45! DPO 7.. and still nothing! no sign of the :witch:.. and a :bfn: this morning... My temp went up.. so all these signs are not adding up and im just annoyed now lol

7DPO is probably too early for a BFP...implantation happens between 7-10 days i think? so you're probably just testing too early :) stay hopeful! :happydance:


----------



## Armywife84

My husband and I can finally take steps forward in this TTC saga. His doctor put in a referral for him to see the urologist. :happydance: Hopefully, we'll get answers and solutions!!! :yipee:


----------



## Try Rocking

Either I need to get my period or I need to get a BFP. Just give me one or the other damnit.


----------



## Armywife84

Never thought I would say this, but I'm glad that my period is a couple of days earlier. Then baby making time!


----------



## xlouloux

My status today isssssssss...

You got yourself into this mess now stop being a silly girl and get yourself out of it! You're my family and my best friend, but I'm finding it hard to feel sorry for you. Tonight I pray that you find the courage to leave him and start fresh with your baby girl and the little boy you have on your way!


----------



## wannabeprego

It's time for the 2WW madness......:wacko: :wacko:

Will I continue to torture myself with early testing...Will I let myself be fooled by faint evappy second lines on these cheap piece of shit IC's I have, and get my hopes up once again to only be crushed again when the Bitch arrives.....Hmmmmmmm........

Ummm....it is so sad to say but the answer is probably "Yes" :wacko::wacko:


----------



## xlouloux

wannabeprego said:


> It's time for the 2WW madness......:wacko: :wacko:
> 
> Will I continue to torture myself with early testing...Will I let myself be fooled by faint evappy second lines on these cheap piece of shit IC's I have, and get my hopes up once again to only be crushed again when the Bitch arrives.....Hmmmmmmm........
> 
> Ummm....it is so sad to say but the answer is probably "Yes" :wacko::wacko:

this is me every month, and it will be me next week! tryin to stay chilled out this month


----------



## Damita

CD65... nothing new here - just waiting for the fertility appointment.. I want to know why me?


----------



## angel4eva

keeping hopes up for a BFP this month!!


----------



## StephieB

Not one person on here knows this, but we have been trying to get pregnant now for 17 long months. If one more person says "Married in October, pregnant before Christmas!" do not be surprised if it results in a complete emotional breakdown from me. Thanks


----------



## Tanzibar83

Does anyone have anything which can put me into hibernation until ovulation next occurs and the 2ww? I hate hate hate keeping it all a secret but it's such a big part of our lives I'm finding it hard to cope right now, 12 whole months and I've not even had a BFP, not even close.

What the hell have I done wrong, seriously?!?!?!?!?

StephieB - I'm surprised you haven't slapped someone by now!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Right period, you've turned up and I'm sick of you, you've turned me into a right b***h so here, get a full whack of me:

Rant 1: I don't care about a bloody singer being pregnant, so bloody what, why not report about how difficult it is to actually have a baby and maybe I'd be more interested in reading the proper news. But noooo you go and glorify how fabulous it is when you're rich and famous. Hollywood has really taken the mick with the picture perfect life - and no it's not as easy as meeting someone, marrying them, 9 months later you have a kid, where's the realism?????

Rant 2: I've never done drugs, never smoked, never cheated in life yet there are scum out there who are blessed with many children and I'm here 12 months later still childless and have an increased desire to hate everyone who announces their pregnancy all because of you mother nature.

Rant 3: if the phrase "it happens when it happens, it's just not the right time" is true surely you're taking the mick right? the more it doesn't happen the more I become stressed, worried, upset, angry, frustrated, jealous beyond belief...yeah all of those are really good emotions when TTC aren't they? you idiot!!!!

thanks mother nature, thanks a million bucks, you realise you're turning this pleasant woman into loony bin material????!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Tanzibar83 said:


> Right period, you've turned up and I'm sick of you, you've turned me into a right b***h so here, get a full whack of me:
> 
> Rant 1: I don't care about a bloody singer being pregnant, so bloody what, why not report about how difficult it is to actually have a baby and maybe I'd be more interested in reading the proper news. But noooo you go and glorify how fabulous it is when you're rich and famous. Hollywood has really taken the mick with the picture perfect life - and no it's not as easy as meeting someone, marrying them, 9 months later you have a kid, where's the realism?????
> 
> Rant 2: I've never done drugs, never smoked, never cheated in life yet there are scum out there who are blessed with many children and I'm here 12 months later still childless and have an increased desire to hate everyone who announces their pregnancy all because of you mother nature.
> 
> Rant 3: if the phrase "it happens when it happens, it's just not the right time" is true surely you're taking the mick right? the more it doesn't happen the more I become stressed, worried, upset, angry, frustrated, jealous beyond belief...yeah all of those are really good emotions when TTC aren't they? you idiot!!!!
> 
> thanks mother nature, thanks a million bucks, you realise you're turning this pleasant woman into loony bin material????!!

Awww, hun I feel exactly the same way that you do.....:hugs: I was jealous of Beyonce being pregnant too, ugghhh...TTC made me loose it a while back...hang in there hun, You arent alone because I am going through the same thing, along with lots of other ladies on the site!!!.....:hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks hun, I'm just sat here in pure disbelief, I really don't know what I'm doing wrong and I MUST be otherwise I'd be pregnant, I've never even been close which makes me upset even more :(


----------



## AllMacsNow

Wishing I could find my way back to the place where I was happy for you and your coming baby. But I can't. :(


----------



## AEM1803

:cry:
I am so beyond frustrated!!
CD 48!!! and still nothing!! 
I am about to break down.. this is so frustrating! :cry:
:witch: needs to show up already or leave me alone for 9 months! :brat:


----------



## Try Rocking

AEM1803 said:


> :cry:
> I am so beyond frustrated!!
> CD 48!!! and still nothing!!
> I am about to break down.. this is so frustrating! :cry:
> :witch: needs to show up already or leave me alone for 9 months! :brat:

We're on the same cycle I see! I'm CD 48 as well right now. Got AF for my 30th birthday :dohh: and apparently she's not ready to come back yet. I'm with you, just show up or disappear for 9 months.


----------



## AEM1803

Try Rocking said:


> AEM1803 said:
> 
> 
> :cry:
> I am so beyond frustrated!!
> CD 48!!! and still nothing!!
> I am about to break down.. this is so frustrating! :cry:
> :witch: needs to show up already or leave me alone for 9 months! :brat:
> 
> We're on the same cycle I see! I'm CD 48 as well right now. Got AF for my 30th birthday :dohh: and apparently she's not ready to come back yet. I'm with you, just show up or disappear for 9 months.Click to expand...

Its soo frustrating!!! I have never been this late.. :brat:
I would much appreciate if my body would just decide what its doing..
the :witch: can show up.. so I can start this month TTC
orrrr it can stay away and I can be pregnant
:cry::brat: So frustrating!


----------



## Try Rocking

AEM1803 said:


> Try Rocking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AEM1803 said:
> 
> 
> :cry:
> I am so beyond frustrated!!
> CD 48!!! and still nothing!!
> I am about to break down.. this is so frustrating! :cry:
> :witch: needs to show up already or leave me alone for 9 months! :brat:
> 
> We're on the same cycle I see! I'm CD 48 as well right now. Got AF for my 30th birthday :dohh: and apparently she's not ready to come back yet. I'm with you, just show up or disappear for 9 months.Click to expand...
> 
> Its soo frustrating!!! I have never been this late.. :brat:
> I would much appreciate if my body would just decide what its doing..
> the :witch: can show up.. so I can start this month TTC
> orrrr it can stay away and I can be pregnant
> :cry::brat: So frustrating!Click to expand...

I'm with you! Although my cycles have been all over the place the last few months unfortunately :dohh:

Where abouts in Canada are you? I just noticed that!


----------



## AEM1803

Try Rocking said:


> AEM1803 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try Rocking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AEM1803 said:
> 
> 
> :cry:
> I am so beyond frustrated!!
> CD 48!!! and still nothing!!
> I am about to break down.. this is so frustrating! :cry:
> :witch: needs to show up already or leave me alone for 9 months! :brat:
> 
> We're on the same cycle I see! I'm CD 48 as well right now. Got AF for my 30th birthday :dohh: and apparently she's not ready to come back yet. I'm with you, just show up or disappear for 9 months.Click to expand...
> 
> Its soo frustrating!!! I have never been this late.. :brat:
> I would much appreciate if my body would just decide what its doing..
> the :witch: can show up.. so I can start this month TTC
> orrrr it can stay away and I can be pregnant
> :cry::brat: So frustrating!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm with you! Although my cycles have been all over the place the last few months unfortunately :dohh:
> 
> Where abouts in Canada are you? I just noticed that!Click to expand...

My cycles are usually pretty normal.. give or take a few days- the latest ive ever been is CD 35 :wacko: sooo this is pretty late for me haha

Im from Winnipeg :thumbup:


----------



## lushgirl84

Today i would say - Well its nearly Ovulation day, so looking for signs this week, Lets hope we get a bubba soon ;)


----------



## xlouloux

Status today is...

I love how everyone is suprised that i'm not pregnant yet, these things take time you know... give me a chance! :D


----------



## Tanzibar83

Clomid, look I'll do you a favour, let me fall pregnant and have a super short cycle this time round and I swear I'll recommend you to all my friends.

On another note AF you've been here one day, which is one day too long, fack off.

Last comment, I can't be bothered with my job I want simple and easy, not challenging and "out of my comfort zone", DH go get a higher paid job (I've actuall said this to him time and time again, hehe)


----------



## dizzy65

fingers crossed for a bfp in sept :)


----------



## Try Rocking

AEM1803 I'm from BC :) There's a Canadian Moms and Moms to be group in the groups section, there's some really nice ladies in there :) 



I'm sick of all this cramping and it not leading anywhere, either give me a BFP or bring on my period.


----------



## Twinkl3

Well it's now play the waiting game ... We've done our best this month and I truly hope it's our month!


----------



## Armywife84

I'm ready for my :bfp:. Sick of waiting and watching while everyone else gets there's, some even their 2nd pregnancy..all while I've been patiently (now impatiently) waiting 19 months for mine. I need this. PLEASE!


----------



## AEM1803

ok.. well today is officially CD 50!!!!!! what in the hell is going on!!!!!!


----------



## Try Rocking

AEM1803 said:


> ok.. well today is officially CD 50!!!!!! what in the hell is going on!!!!!!

^Wss! :cry:


----------



## Nits

I got a +OPK yesterday and EWCM! :happydance:
So relieved to know that my body is working! :thumbup:


----------



## PandaLuv31

:thumbup: BD time for you!!! :sex: Good luck to you!:dust:


----------



## Mommyagain

Am I pregnant????


----------



## Nits

Mommyagain said:


> Am I pregnant????

Hope you are :thumbup:


----------



## dizzy65

hates the waiting game!


----------



## jessinec

I just want it to be my turn...please god just give me that chance. 

If you have kids don't complain about the craziness and that you can't wait for school to start...you choose that life by getting pregnant and I would give anything to have that life!


----------



## gilmore85

hoping the hubby is ready to go :sex:
go :spermy: go


----------



## SummerLily

please stick , please stick , please stick!!


----------



## LadyE

SummerLily said:


> please stick , please stick , please stick!!

yay! Congrats! and GL :happydance:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Oh god, the new facebook update means we can now actually post TTC related stuff to our TTC buddies and hide it from the rest of the world at the same time...I don't know if I'm happy about that or not.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Is it possible?


----------



## wannabeprego

Getting faint second lines on my HPT's and like always going nuts as a result in the 2WW...I am trying not to let myself get excited and get my hopes up over faint second lines this cycle!!! That way when/or if AF comes I wont be crushed.....

Faint lines has always resulted in AF arriving...no need to fool myself..ugghhhhh :wacko:

Should I keep hope alive or just forget about it...I have AF type cramps and am super hungry so my gut is telling me AF is coming and that the faint lines dont mean shit.... :wacko:


----------



## U347464

lintu said:


> I hate how CD1 every month makes me feel like a failure as a women and like I have let my fantastic husband down again xxx

Well congrats on your pregnancy now!


----------



## U347464

wannabeprego said:


> Tanzibar83 said:
> 
> 
> Right period, you've turned up and I'm sick of you, you've turned me into a right b***h so here, get a full whack of me:
> 
> Rant 1: I don't care about a bloody singer being pregnant, so bloody what, why not report about how difficult it is to actually have a baby and maybe I'd be more interested in reading the proper news. But noooo you go and glorify how fabulous it is when you're rich and famous. Hollywood has really taken the mick with the picture perfect life - and no it's not as easy as meeting someone, marrying them, 9 months later you have a kid, where's the realism?????
> 
> Rant 2: I've never done drugs, never smoked, never cheated in life yet there are scum out there who are blessed with many children and I'm here 12 months later still childless and have an increased desire to hate everyone who announces their pregnancy all because of you mother nature.
> 
> Rant 3: if the phrase "it happens when it happens, it's just not the right time" is true surely you're taking the mick right? the more it doesn't happen the more I become stressed, worried, upset, angry, frustrated, jealous beyond belief...yeah all of those are really good emotions when TTC aren't they? you idiot!!!!
> 
> thanks mother nature, thanks a million bucks, you realise you're turning this pleasant woman into loony bin material????!!
> 
> Awww, hun I feel exactly the same way that you do.....:hugs: I was jealous of Beyonce being pregnant too, ugghhh...TTC made me loose it a while back...hang in there hun, You arent alone because I am going through the same thing, along with lots of other ladies on the site!!!.....:hugs::dust::dust:Click to expand...

yup. Took the Beyonce pregnancy real hard too.


----------



## wantanerd

Am I the only one who thinks the new posts saying "I'm ___ weeks and craving _______" are stupid and insensitive??? Its bad enough with the real pregnancy announcements!


----------



## Armywife84

Last day of period, and about 6 more days till I start testing for ovulation. Kinda hate how my life has turned into...

:witch: for 5 days, 6 days later :test: everyday until I get a positive OPK, :sex:every other day while testing, waiting :laundry:, then [-o&lt; for NO :af: and a :bfp: ....rinse and repeat the next month!!


----------



## Armywife84

wantanerd said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the new posts saying "I'm ___ weeks and craving _______" are stupid and insensitive??? Its bad enough with the real pregnancy announcements!

I saw that! Wth is that even for? Or those EXPECTING posts, that are supposed to be funny.


----------



## wantanerd

Armywife84 said:


> wantanerd said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks the new posts saying "I'm ___ weeks and craving _______" are stupid and insensitive??? Its bad enough with the real pregnancy announcements!
> 
> I saw that! Wth is that even for? Or those EXPECTING posts, that are supposed to be funny.Click to expand...

Its supposed to be for cancer awareness like the color of the bra a couple years ago. People don't take into account the women who want so much for that to be true. I participated when it was the color of the bra and where you put your purse but I can't participate in this when I want nothing more to be pregnant.


----------



## avidwriter15

wantanerd said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the new posts saying "I'm ___ weeks and craving _______" are stupid and insensitive??? Its bad enough with the real pregnancy announcements!

I agree - I actually made a post about it and have been deleting them - first one I saw I cried my eyes out - now I am just pissed.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey Michelle!

Status for today:

Roll on 5pm, I can't be bothered with my job anymore, get me into something where I don't have to think...I'm a do-er people, not a thinker!


----------



## AEM1803

wantanerd said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the new posts saying "I'm ___ weeks and craving _______" are stupid and insensitive??? Its bad enough with the real pregnancy announcements!

I HATE those!!!! its horribly rude to those people who lost a baby and were ____ amount of weeks.. and to those who cant seem to get pregnant.. :cry::growlmad:


----------



## doopersgurl

i would say " NO he cant come and help you out he is currently unavailable for a good few weeks chained o the bed to make our lil baby riches!!!! do not disturb!!!


----------



## xxmrsmurphyxx

mine would be why drink and smoke when your pregnant... you dont deserve to be if your doing that...

seen someone status and she was happily enjoying a vodka and coke while smoking and pregnant... was fuming!


----------



## doopersgurl

i was in town yesterday during the day n saw someone heavily pregnant and smoking i was well mad


----------



## avidwriter15

Hey Tanya!! Finally found you somewhere!! hehehe or you found me!



Tanzibar83 said:


> Hey Michelle!
> 
> Status for today:
> 
> Roll on 5pm, I can't be bothered with my job anymore, get me into something where I don't have to think...I'm a do-er people, not a thinker!


----------



## Tanzibar83

I use this thread quite a bit, we were bound to bump into one another at some point :)


----------



## Armywife84

xxmrsmurphyxx said:


> mine would be why drink and smoke when your pregnant... you dont deserve to be if your doing that...
> 
> seen someone status and she was happily enjoying a vodka and coke while smoking and pregnant... was fuming!

I skipped a girl's night in with my neighbor because she invited her friend who was 8 months pregnant and smoking a cig in the front yard! Women who take their pregnancy for granted and jeopardize their baby's health sicken me. She's lucky I wasn't over there, or I would have tore her a new asshole!


----------



## Armywife84

Anybody know if it's grape juice or grapefruit juice that's supposed to help with CM?


----------



## Peters Pooky

Grapefruit I believe :)


----------



## Armywife84

Ugghhh why is that those young newlyweds who aren't financially stable and supporting another child from a previous marriage get knocked up at the drop of a hat? He can barely support the child he already has!!


----------



## Skoer1360

After the Dr appt and wondering if I actually ovulate, today's OPK was negative, but there was a darker line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woooooo!!! oh yeah!!! go ovaries!!! I know you can do it!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

annnd..

SO EXCITED MY BLOODWORK CAME BACK NORMAL!!! Starting Clomid next cycle and I am sooo hoping for a bfp!


----------



## Tanzibar83

If your so called fucking cryptic FB message of "10 weeks craving sweets" is implying that you are pregnant then you haven't really mastered the art of secrecy have you? what have you done to imply it's a secret to begin with? you've gone and told your friends to check their inbox's - so obviously you're hiding something. I knew it wouldn't take you long, it's not fair and I'm not going to the Christening. Yes I'm bitter, yes I'm jealous but it's only because you already have a kid - I've been TTC for over a year now and I've never even seen a BFP or been remotely close. So I think I have a right to be incredibly F'd off right now.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Right so your status has been removed which now leads me to believe you amongst the many other privileged but stupid people has put that up for a laugh, a fake announcement!!!!

Can't believe how cruel that was, I don't care if it's for an awareness or cause, that was absolutely horrible. I know you've no idea were TTC but have some consideration for those who are!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Tanzibar...

That one's cruel, huh?

Can't imagine what nitwit thought this one up, but they've obviously gone around the bend if they didn't think about all of the people it would hurt.


----------



## Tanzibar83

AllMacsNow - Yeah it's harsh and there's other TTC girls on here who have seen the same thing so it's one of those viral things I'm afraid. Oh well not to worry I've just hidden all her posts so hopefully I won't get duped anymore.

Has it happened to you?


----------



## AllMacsNow

Tanzi...

Luckily I saw someone *here* say something about it first, so I was prepared. 

Saw a few yesterday, and then someone send me a message with the entirety of how it works... I wrote back and said I thought that was a bad idea... 

Then I saw about 5 more today. 

Geez.


----------



## Armywife84

Tanzibar83 said:


> Right so your status has been removed which now leads me to believe you amongst the many other privileged but stupid people has put that up for a laugh, a fake announcement!!!!
> 
> Can't believe how cruel that was, I don't care if it's for an awareness or cause, that was absolutely horrible. I know you've no idea were TTC but have some consideration for those who are!

Those are so stupid. I've seen a new one everyday. I'm about over FB anyways. This mock one is sooo much better.


----------



## Nits

My FB message today would read: "Stupid Irene! I don't know what's going to happen to my DH's job now so we have to put our TTC on hold until farther notice :growlmad:"

We had tried this month already, though. Secretly hoping for a BFP :blush:


----------



## shanda3124

why can people get pregnant and have kids when they do not even want them or do not provide for them like they should, and i want one so bad and cant seem to get pregnant after a year and half:cry:


----------



## Armywife84

I wish my husband would let his friends know about our struggles of conceiving so people would back off of the announcements. Because we just seriously got invited to his friend's party celebrating his second child being on the way wife his wife of all of 3 months. Frankly, I could care less his baby is on the way. I only care about when our baby is finally on the way.


----------



## Tanzibar83

AllMacsNow said:


> Tanzi...
> 
> Luckily I saw someone *here* say something about it first, so I was prepared.
> 
> Saw a few yesterday, and then someone send me a message with the entirety of how it works... I wrote back and said I thought that was a bad idea...
> 
> Then I saw about 5 more today.
> 
> Geez.


I'm taking a guess at how it works here but does the info come from:

a. when they first found out they were pregnant
b. what they first craved

Armywife84 - yeah Fb is pants, this thread is more exciting :)


----------



## missbooby

Armywife84 said:


> Last day of period, and about 6 more days till I start testing for ovulation. Kinda hate how my life has turned into...
> 
> :witch: for 5 days, 6 days later :test: everyday until I get a positive OPK, :sex:every other day while testing, waiting :laundry:, then [-o&lt; for NO :af: and a :bfp: ....rinse and repeat the next month!!

You have just succinctly summed up my life! :dohh:
xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Is this really it?? Is this finally my BFP??? Please god let this be it and be a sticky bean!!!!!


----------



## avidwriter15

Tanzibar83 said:


> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> Tanzi...
> 
> Luckily I saw someone *here* say something about it first, so I was prepared.
> 
> Saw a few yesterday, and then someone send me a message with the entirety of how it works... I wrote back and said I thought that was a bad idea...
> 
> Then I saw about 5 more today.
> 
> Geez.
> 
> 
> I'm taking a guess at how it works here but does the info come from:
> 
> a. when they first found out they were pregnant
> b. what they first craved
> 
> Armywife84 - yeah Fb is pants, this thread is more exciting :)Click to expand...

Ok pretty ladies, it's that time of year again, in support of breast cancer awareness!! So we all remember last years game of writing your bra color as your status?.....or the way we like to have our handbag handy? Remember last year so many people took part that it made national news and, the constant updating of status reminded everyone why we're doing this and helped raise awareness!! Do NOT tell any males what the status' mean, keep them guessing!! And please copy and paste (in a message )this to all your female friends to see if we can make a bigger fuss this year than last year!!! I did my part... now YOUR turn ! Go on ladies...and let's have all the males guessing! .. It's time to confuse the men again (not that its really that hard to do :)) Everyone knows it makes their brains work wonders on what we're talkin about!! The idea is to choose the month you were born and the day you were born. Pass this on to the GIRLS ONLY and lets see how far it reaches around. The last one about the bra went round all over the world.
So you'll write... I'm (your birth month) weeks and I'm craving (your birth date)!!! as your status. Example: Feb 14th: I'm 2 weeks and craving Chocolate mints!!

January-1week, Febuary-2 weeks, March-3 weeks, April-4 weeks, May-8 weeks, June-9 weeks, July-10 weeks, August-12 weeks, September-13 weeks, October-14 weeks, November-16 weeks, December-18 weeks.
Days of the month: 1-Skittles, 2-Starburst, 3-Kit-Kat, 4-M&M's, 5-Galaxy, 6-Crunchie, 7-Dairy Milk, 8-Lollipop, 9-Peanut Butter Cups, 10-Meat Balls, 11-Twizzlers, 12-Bubble Gum, 13-Hershey's Kisses, 14-Chocolate Mints, 15-Twix, 16-Resse's Fastbreak, 17-Fudge, 18-Cherry Jello, 19-Milkyway, 20-Pickels, 21-Creme Eggs, 22-Skittles, 23-Gummy Bears, 24-Gummy Worms, 25-Strawberry Pop Tarts, 26-Starburst, 27-Mini Eggs, 28-Kit-Kat Chunky, 29-Double Chocolate Chip Crunchy Cookies, 30-Smarties, 31-Chocolate Cake.

My response: I'm sorry - I can't do this one - it sounds like a fake pregnancy announcement and that's really upsetting to alot of people for various circumstances things you might not know about.

Another girls response: I agree with Michelle...I also don't think it's funny to try and "confuse the men" when it comes to breast cancer...they suffer just as much as women do. Alot have lost wives and daughters and mothers to it. There are also some who have had breast cancer. Please don't send me any more of the "breast cancer" things like this...if you think it's to help support it..then by all means, continue to pass on to others, just not me. I support it by sending in money, or buying products(that I use) that donate to breast cancer.

Anyway- that's the message for any of you who have seen it but not received the "secret message" - so friggin stupid ......


----------



## avidwriter15

WHY CAN"T I PEE ON A SIMPLE STICK AND IT JUST POP BRIGHT LINES???? I AM SO OVER ANALYZING LINE DARKNESS...... seriously ... I just want it to be perfectly pink or pop on the digi already! I am so stressed and scared its going to disappear!


----------



## SummerLily

avidwriter15 said:


> Tanzibar83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> Tanzi...
> 
> Luckily I saw someone *here* say something about it first, so I was prepared.
> 
> Saw a few yesterday, and then someone send me a message with the entirety of how it works... I wrote back and said I thought that was a bad idea...
> 
> Then I saw about 5 more today.
> 
> Geez.
> 
> 
> I'm taking a guess at how it works here but does the info come from:
> 
> a. when they first found out they were pregnant
> b. what they first craved
> 
> Armywife84 - yeah Fb is pants, this thread is more exciting :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ok pretty ladies, it's that time of year again, in support of breast cancer awareness!! So we all remember last years game of writing your bra color as your status?.....or the way we like to have our handbag handy? Remember last year so many people took part that it made national news and, the constant updating of status reminded everyone why we're doing this and helped raise awareness!! Do NOT tell any males what the status' mean, keep them guessing!! And please copy and paste (in a message )this to all your female friends to see if we can make a bigger fuss this year than last year!!! I did my part... now YOUR turn ! Go on ladies...and let's have all the males guessing! .. It's time to confuse the men again (not that its really that hard to do :)) Everyone knows it makes their brains work wonders on what we're talkin about!! The idea is to choose the month you were born and the day you were born. Pass this on to the GIRLS ONLY and lets see how far it reaches around. The last one about the bra went round all over the world.
> So you'll write... I'm (your birth month) weeks and I'm craving (your birth date)!!! as your status. Example: Feb 14th: I'm 2 weeks and craving Chocolate mints!!
> 
> January-1week, Febuary-2 weeks, March-3 weeks, April-4 weeks, May-8 weeks, June-9 weeks, July-10 weeks, August-12 weeks, September-13 weeks, October-14 weeks, November-16 weeks, December-18 weeks.
> Days of the month: 1-Skittles, 2-Starburst, 3-Kit-Kat, 4-M&M's, 5-Galaxy, 6-Crunchie, 7-Dairy Milk, 8-Lollipop, 9-Peanut Butter Cups, 10-Meat Balls, 11-Twizzlers, 12-Bubble Gum, 13-Hershey's Kisses, 14-Chocolate Mints, 15-Twix, 16-Resse's Fastbreak, 17-Fudge, 18-Cherry Jello, 19-Milkyway, 20-Pickels, 21-Creme Eggs, 22-Skittles, 23-Gummy Bears, 24-Gummy Worms, 25-Strawberry Pop Tarts, 26-Starburst, 27-Mini Eggs, 28-Kit-Kat Chunky, 29-Double Chocolate Chip Crunchy Cookies, 30-Smarties, 31-Chocolate Cake.
> 
> My response: I'm sorry - I can't do this one - it sounds like a fake pregnancy announcement and that's really upsetting to alot of people for various circumstances things you might not know about.
> 
> Another girls response: I agree with Michelle...I also don't think it's funny to try and "confuse the men" when it comes to breast cancer...they suffer just as much as women do. Alot have lost wives and daughters and mothers to it. There are also some who have had breast cancer. Please don't send me any more of the "breast cancer" things like this...if you think it's to help support it..then by all means, continue to pass on to others, just not me. I support it by sending in money, or buying products(that I use) that donate to breast cancer.
> 
> Anyway- that's the message for any of you who have seen it but not received the "secret message" - so friggin stupid ......Click to expand...

couldnt agree with you more. i just think the people that come up with them someontimes dont have the foggiest. I know they may just see it as a bit of fun, but sadly some of us dont find it funny! x


----------



## wantanerd

Changing your facebook status to make people think you are pregnant will probably not cure cancer.


----------



## avidwriter15

OMG I AM PREGNANT!!!!!


man.... but we are waiting to tell anyone.... but I seriously wanna shout it from the rooftops...


----------



## SummerLily

avidwriter15 said:


> OMG I AM PREGNANT!!!!!
> 
> 
> man.... but we are waiting to tell anyone.... but I seriously wanna shout it from the rooftops...

congrats !! me too ! adn were both on the same day !! x


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations!! :) 


Please let me get my period soon so we can start trying again.


----------



## zanDark

Dear people around me that are popping out babies like theres no tomorrow....thank you for informing me that being a parent is awesome and that I should totally have a baby!!!.....i have been trying to have a baby for the past 18 months....including a failed iui! Think before you speak!!! Seriously! Not everyone gets pregnant on their first try!


----------



## gilmore85

Last chance tonight for this month! fx


----------



## Damita

Well I have PCOS and now on clomid.. hope it works..


----------



## MoonShadow14

Congrats to the BFPs!!

My status today would read.... ANGRY!! NO I do not want to plan my friends 30th birthday next February coz if I have my way I WILL be pregnant and WILL NOT be flying on any hoidays abroad and certainly NOT a drink-fest in Magaluf thank you!!! Money is also an issue! Us who are married with mortgages etc not STILL living at home with full income! DO not question my finances when you only pay £200 board out of your full time wage! FOAMING!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Dont get me wrong I am happy for all of my friends and family with their "It's my kids first day of school today announcments", one after the other, after the other, after the other plastered all over my home page...

But, I burst out crying imagining my life without ever being able to have a baby of my own and being able to share those moments with my own children... I just cant handle FB right now....:cry:


----------



## Armywife84

wannabeprego said:


> Dont get me wrong I am happy for all of my friends and family with their "It's my kids first day of school today announcments", one after the other, after the other, after the other plastered all over my home page...
> 
> But, I burst out crying imagining my life without ever being able to have a baby of my own and being able to share those moments with my own children... I just cant handle FB right now....:cry:

I can't handle it either, it's gotten to the point of where I dread logging on because I know there's going to be an expecting announcement.


----------



## Armywife84

I hate every pregnancy announcement. Just shut the hell up already. At least when I finally get pregnant, I'll have some respect for other people who are struggling to conceive and not share it with the whole world.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yes everyone knows you are pergnant!, and we all know how much you are HATE it! And we know you just split up with your BF who you also hate! i would acctually give my life for a week in your shoes... you pathetic little girl


----------



## Try Rocking

Wouldn't it be nice if all the women who actually wanted babies could have them?


----------



## Armywife84

:sex: tonight, please :spermy: hang out for a while till you meet my egg!!!!


----------



## doopersgurl

in a few days time we will be doing it like they do on the discovery channel ;)


----------



## vaniilla

I wish it was the 25th now so that I could test!!!


----------



## lushgirl84

I want to be pregnant!!!!!!!!! Cant say that on my fb status, feel better now! :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Seriously, where the hell is my period????


----------



## wannabeprego

I am so excited and I cant wait until we can afford to do IUI. I am hopeful that it will finally give me my BFP!!! I am trying to stay positive for the future!!!


----------



## Reba

:happydance: welcome AF :wave:
Bring on the first round of Clomid lots of :sex: let's hope for an ovulation and catch on the first month!


----------



## Armywife84

Ugh, I just wanted to slap the pregnant woman who was rubbing her belly right next to me in self check-out. It's evident you're pregnant, you don't need to literally rub it in!!!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I wonder where AF is, i'm trying not to get my hopes up but she should have arrived yesterday!


----------



## Tanzibar83

More dumb people in my friends list thinking it's great to put the fake pregnancy post up, talk about jinxing it.


----------



## Try Rocking

Reba said:


> :happydance: welcome AF :wave:
> Bring on the first round of Clomid lots of :sex: let's hope for an ovulation and catch on the first month!

Good luck beautiful! :hugs: 



Armywife84 said:


> Ugh, I just wanted to slap the pregnant woman who was rubbing her belly right next to me in self check-out. It's evident you're pregnant, you don't need to literally rub it in!!!

Maybe she was trying to rub off some pregnancy vibes :hugs: 



Seriously, where the hell is AF??? I'm so frustrated I could scream!


----------



## wantanerd

I have a 17mm follicle on day 13! Thats never happened before! Triggered on Monday if I don't ovulate on my own this weekend! My body is finally normalizing!!!!


----------



## Armywife84

Try Rocking said:


> Reba said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: welcome AF :wave:
> Bring on the first round of Clomid lots of :sex: let's hope for an ovulation and catch on the first month!
> 
> Good luck beautiful! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, I just wanted to slap the pregnant woman who was rubbing her belly right next to me in self check-out. It's evident you're pregnant, you don't need to literally rub it in!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe she was trying to rub off some pregnancy vibes :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is AF??? I'm so frustrated I could scream!Click to expand...

Lol, thanks for making me laugh! Btw, your daughter's name is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Armywife84

[-o&lt; that we can see the urologist. If not, it's back to trying naturally and doing what we can. Bought Fertility Blend so hopefully that makes a difference, seeing as we'll be spending an extra $35 a month on those vitamins. :wacko: Oh well, that's nothing compared to what IVF will cost us in the near future.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Whats fertility blend Armywife84? is that like a herb tea? if so I tried a similar one called FertiliTea - it worked really well for me in that it shortened my cycle :)

Hope it goes well.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Congratulations (although slightly envious) to my friend who gave birth to a little boy today, i'm keeping my fingers crossed to be the next one :)


----------



## Armywife84

Tanzibar83 said:


> Whats fertility blend Armywife84? is that like a herb tea? if so I tried a similar one called FertiliTea - it worked really well for me in that it shortened my cycle :)
> 
> Hope it goes well.

https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2134277

Hope you can access that, not sure what part you're from. I just bought them from the store, I prefer not to buy vitamins and any oral medication online. You just never know. 

Basically a herbal vitamin that helps with sperm quality. Got some rave reviews, so I'm hoping that it works for us. Cheeky little *******s only sell it in 60 capsules and you take 2-4 daily.


----------



## Twinkl3

We've done all we can this month, lets hope and pray it was enough! .. I want this so much right now :cry:


----------



## doopersgurl

Twinkl3 said:


> We've done all we can this month, lets hope and pray it was enough! .. I want this so much right now :cry:


aw hun i know how you feel i want it so much to and to make things worse just found out my 19 year old brother got his 18 year old girlfriend preg :(
so im hoping this is my month cant take much more heart break


----------



## Try Rocking

Armywife84 said:


> Try Rocking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reba said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: welcome AF :wave:
> Bring on the first round of Clomid lots of :sex: let's hope for an ovulation and catch on the first month!
> 
> Good luck beautiful! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, I just wanted to slap the pregnant woman who was rubbing her belly right next to me in self check-out. It's evident you're pregnant, you don't need to literally rub it in!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe she was trying to rub off some pregnancy vibes :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the hell is AF??? I'm so frustrated I could scream!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, thanks for making me laugh! Btw, your daughter's name is absolutely gorgeous!Click to expand...

Thank you!! If I somehow manage to get pregnant again I'm worried I won't be able to find a name as nice lol




CD 60 now.. I had a tarot reading done today.. she said next year. Please let it be true.


----------



## Armywife84

Just went to the :loo: and saw some egg white, stretchy CM. Hello :wave:, ovulation!

We had :sex: yesterday and the previous day, hopefully we can a :bfp: at the end of this month! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## gilmore85

cramps hurt, just hope its leading to something good


----------



## Mum2Be2k11

At the minute my FB status would be...Limbo is an awful place to be. The next HPT better be a BFP!


----------



## TTCMetalMom

Hoping that we've done it this month! Fingers crossed!


----------



## wannabeprego

Excited and nervous about my IUI initial consultation tomorrow afternoon. Hoping that I wont need that much pre-testing and can afford to do our first month of IUI sooner than later!!!


----------



## Armywife84

Thank goodness my DH switched jobs and his unit won't deploy till 2013 :happydance::happydance:! So at least another year of trying, [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; we can make it happen naturally. 

On a side note, I had some twinges/sharp pains near my right ovary. They lasted during the day and finally went away, if they come back tomorrow..I'm going to the gyno. :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

Armywife84 said:


> Thank goodness my DH switched jobs and his unit won't deploy till 2013 :happydance::happydance:! So at least another year of trying, [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; we can make it happen naturally.
> 
> On a side note, I had some twinges/sharp pains near my right ovary. They lasted during the day and finally went away, if they come back tomorrow..I'm going to the gyno. :wacko:

Thats great news hun!!!!:happydance::happydance:

Good luck and baby dust to you, I hope you get your BFP soon!!!!!!! :dust: :dust::dust: :dust:


----------



## Armywife84

wannabeprego said:


> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> Thank goodness my DH switched jobs and his unit won't deploy till 2013 :happydance::happydance:! So at least another year of trying, [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; we can make it happen naturally.
> 
> On a side note, I had some twinges/sharp pains near my right ovary. They lasted during the day and finally went away, if they come back tomorrow..I'm going to the gyno. :wacko:
> 
> Thats great news hun!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to you, I hope you get your BFP soon!!!!!!! :dust: :dust::dust: :dust:Click to expand...


Thank you! I'm relieved. Goodluck on your IUI! I hope the first one happens to be your last one! 

This article made me think of you, some pertinent info at the end..and this couple was able to make their dream come true. 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...sing-snip-doesnt-mean-youll-father-again.html


----------



## PandaLuv31

I want this SO much!!!


----------



## LauraMari17

I hate the two week wait soo much..I'm ready to be a mom NOW!


----------



## Tanzibar83

I never thought I'd be happy to see mucus this early into my cycle. Hope it means my egg will set off on it's travels and go and pick up the fricking sperm this time


----------



## Lara310809

edit


----------



## AEM1803

my newest goal- be pregnant by December 31!!!!
:dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Armywife84 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> Thank goodness my DH switched jobs and his unit won't deploy till 2013 :happydance::happydance:! So at least another year of trying, [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; we can make it happen naturally.
> 
> On a side note, I had some twinges/sharp pains near my right ovary. They lasted during the day and finally went away, if they come back tomorrow..I'm going to the gyno. :wacko:
> 
> Thats great news hun!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to you, I hope you get your BFP soon!!!!!!! :dust: :dust::dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm relieved. Goodluck on your IUI! I hope the first one happens to be your last one!
> 
> This article made me think of you, some pertinent info at the end..and this couple was able to make their dream come true.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...sing-snip-doesnt-mean-youll-father-again.htmlClick to expand...

Thank you for sharing that story with me hun....:hugs: It was very inspirational.....:thumbup:


----------



## missykrissy

That's an awesome idea!! LOL

I want a baby and I want a new job .... LIVE!!!!


----------



## onexxxlove

I'd like to post anything about how nervous, anxious, worried, and hopeful I am about testing this weekend- unfortunately, I can't, as my possible baby daddy's girlfriend is my Facebook friend. :dohh:





Sideways 8 said:


> Why do all the maternity clothes look so.... maternal?? Where is the style?

Forever21 has a small selection, but what they have is decent! (And it seems to change a lot.)


----------



## Try Rocking

Will AF ever show up??


----------



## taylorxx

Why are people so incredibly immature and selfish? :gun:


----------



## dizzy65

this is goina be the month we get pregnant!


----------



## Skoer1360

I would seriously like AF to make up her damn mind.. is she coming or not??? The wait to test (tomorrow) is driving me insane!!


----------



## katiandjames

Where is my AF if I keep getting BFN????Ahh hate this. Over a week late.


----------



## Damita

Tomorrow is the last day of clomid :happydance: come on egg(s)!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

I'm getting ovulation cramps and signs and it's only cd18 - oh clomid please just do me a favour and get me pregnant, I'll recommend you and when I'm a massivly succesful writer I'll name drop you in my scripts!


----------



## saitiffeh

Please be IB, Please be IB, Please be IB...*sprinkles sticky baby dust*


----------



## PandaLuv31

Body - I really hope you are not playing tricks with me! :wacko:


----------



## Armywife84

Sometimes I give pregnant women dirty looks and don't feel bad for it. I'm so mean! :devil:


----------



## taylorxx

Wow, some people are too jealous. Why can't women just be happy for other women? You don't know their story, they might have tried harder/longer than you, you never know.


----------



## Armywife84

taylorxx said:


> Wow, some people are too jealous. Why can't women just be happy for other women? You don't know their story, they might have tried harder/longer than you, you never know.

True, but I said sometimes. Depends if I'm having a bad day in my TTC journey. It's also difficult for people who have been trying outside of the standard year, to see a pregnant belly every single day no matter where they go. 

Some people shouldn't take offense to comments that have nothing to do with them.


----------



## Jadeblue18

Very first round of Clomid today! Can't wait to see if my body responds well to it and hope that it results in a beautiful, healthy baby :) Clomid days 5-9, 50mg.


----------



## Skoer1360

AHHH! AF needs to make up her mind.. bought a test just to see whether it's her nastiness or a bundle :)


----------



## Pinkflower83

Looking forward to seeing a lot of BFP's this month!


----------



## willowthewisp

My status would be: I am sick of people asking me "when are you going to have kids?". They don't seem to understand what a painful question that is for some women. From now on my answer will be "Approximately 9 months after I fall pregnant".


----------



## Tanzibar83

Armywife84 said:


> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> Wow, some people are too jealous. Why can't women just be happy for other women? You don't know their story, they might have tried harder/longer than you, you never know.
> 
> True, but I said sometimes. Depends if I'm having a bad day in my TTC journey. It's also difficult for people who have been trying outside of the standard year, to see a pregnant belly every single day no matter where they go.
> 
> Some people shouldn't take offense to comments that have nothing to do with them.Click to expand...

Anything outside of the standard year is NOT a jealous matter anymore, it's bigger than that petty feeling. It's more hurt and a giant reminder that you aren't even that close - you know when you see that 1 person in the news who won the lotto years ago and they've just splashed out on the worlds most expensive car yet don't have a driving licence! You turn to look at your own crappy car (which is probably falling to bits and won't last xmas) and think about how hard you've been trying to save for a nice decent one but STILL can't afford it.

It's about 10 times worse than that in terms of hurt and heartache.


----------



## Damita

last clomid pill :happydance:


----------



## DSM

My status would be " CD 13 today and fingers crossed for this month whooo!!"


----------



## Try Rocking

CD 66 - where did my good cycle go??


----------



## Armywife84

Tanzibar83 said:


> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> Wow, some people are too jealous. Why can't women just be happy for other women? You don't know their story, they might have tried harder/longer than you, you never know.
> 
> True, but I said sometimes. Depends if I'm having a bad day in my TTC journey. It's also difficult for people who have been trying outside of the standard year, to see a pregnant belly every single day no matter where they go.
> 
> Some people shouldn't take offense to comments that have nothing to do with them.Click to expand...
> 
> Anything outside of the standard year is NOT a jealous matter anymore, it's bigger than that petty feeling. It's more hurt and a giant reminder that you aren't even that close - you know when you see that 1 person in the news who won the lotto years ago and they've just splashed out on the worlds most expensive car yet don't have a driving licence! You turn to look at your own crappy car (which is probably falling to bits and won't last xmas) and think about how hard you've been trying to save for a nice decent one but STILL can't afford it.
> 
> It's about 10 times worse than that in terms of hurt and heartache.Click to expand...

Well put my friend! I'm loving the analogy. :friends:


----------



## Reba

willowthewisp said:


> My status would be: I am sick of people asking me "when are you going to have kids?". They don't seem to understand what a painful question that is for some women. From now on my answer will be "Approximately 9 months after I fall pregnant".

LOVE IT!!
I don't think I could every use it though because my friends would say "oh are you trying?" which would be just as bad as "when are you going to have kids?" :cry:


----------



## Reba

Try Rocking said:


> CD 66 - where did my good cycle go??

I hear you! :shrug:


----------



## Try Rocking

Reba :hugs:


What the hell is wrong with my body??


----------



## Armywife84

Wow, for once this 2WW isn't bothering me at all. :happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

Looking forward to infertility testing in October and a second SA for DH to get some answers to move one step closer to getting my BFP, but at the same time a little nervous and scared about what the tests could reveal......:wacko: I am hoping and praying for good news so we can move forward with the IUI process.


----------



## wantanerd

Armywife84 said:


> Wow, for once this 2WW isn't bothering me at all. :happydance:

same with me. I forsee calm for this two week wait.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Woo, feeling a bit crampy down there and after my first morning whizz there was some ewcm, not much but it was there. Thank god it's the weekend, means crazy monkey sex time!


----------



## Skelleron

FB Status '5 days late, 2 BFN - what's happening to me? Arghhhh!'


----------



## Jadeblue18

Go away AF... it's been 6 days! No sign off her going anywhere for at least another 2 *sigh* Bright side - at least I may be able to ovulate and fingers crossed X be able to conceive! (Thank god for Clomid).


----------



## Armywife84

:grr: Is it bad that I wanted to hit the pregnant woman rubbing her belly with my shopping cart in the grocery store?


----------



## Armywife84

Blech, grapefruit juice is disgusting :sick:. The things we do to try to conceive! :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

OVULATING TODAY!!!!!!! 


My OPK....


----------



## Tanzibar83

Yippee, the Clomid has worked, it's worked people, worked!!!!!

cd22 and got a positive on an OPK which doesn't normally happen until cd40 ish. took a test at 5pm, 8pm then 6.50 this morning :)
 



Attached Files:







DSCF9945.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Try Rocking

That's awesome Tanzibar!! Good luck on your BFP! 



CD 70.. yah, that's it.


----------



## Shorty88

I'm so broody and jealous of people that are pregnant around me :-(


----------



## Donnaduggy

Is desperate to be a mummy


----------



## AllMacsNow

Please, please, please.


----------



## Armywife84

Can I please get my turn before my husband turns 32? I really want to make him a father. Not to mention, I'm dying to be a mother.


----------



## MoonShadow14

FB status today would be: on a downer.....:cry: I wanna start trying properly and not still be waiting for stupid AF to turn up!


----------



## kittylady

friend just told me she's pregnant and going for an abortion...life sucks :nope:


----------



## AllMacsNow

kittylady said:


> friend just told me she's pregnant and going for an abortion...life sucks :nope:

:cry: I am so sorry.


----------



## pinkgem100

please let next week be a great week, my birthday LO's 1st Birthday and poss BFP!!!!!!! PLEASE really want another baby NOW!!!!!!


----------



## Saranna80

is REALLY broody and fed up of hearing about other people's pregnancies....
Roll on BFP :0)


----------



## wantanerd

So my inlaws posted a picture of their grandchildren picture wall. Yet another reminder of what I don't have.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Kitty, I am so sorry hun....:hugs::hugs: Life really isn't fair.....:growlmad:

I had this happen as well, A girl that I was friends with for over a year with a great group of girls on B&B wanted to get pregnant, and month after month she would cry about how she couldnt get pregnant, and when she finally did, her boyfriend turned into an a$$hole and told her either she gets rid of it or he would leave her, and she decided to get rid of it... Long story short all of us girls were pissed at her and I told her off in a long post, and we no longer speak to her..... It took me a while to get over it...I couldnt believe that she choose a man over her own child...:nope:


----------



## wannabeprego

Impatiently stuck in the 2WW..It always drags by soooo slow!!!!!!..Come on hurry up and let me get my BFP!!!! :growlmad: .........


----------



## PandaLuv31

Please let everything work out [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## maggie111

2 week wait 2 week wait 2 week wait 2 week wait 2 week wait 2 week wait 2 week wait 2 week wait 2 week wait 2 week wait 2 week wait 2 week wait 2 week wait 

------

That's really what I want to say in my FB status!


----------



## AEM1803

pretty sad today.. when i realized I was due in a couple weeks.. and that this was supposed to be my first Christmas with my own little family.. but it isnt going to happen now :brat:


----------



## MommynWaiting

Thanks, sales clerk lady, for making my first HPT purchase the most uncomfortable purchasing experience of my life.


----------



## Twinkie210

My status would read:

"Pregnant ladies- please do not complain about morning sickness, swolen ankles, or any other uncomfortable side effect of pregnancy. I have no sympathy for you and would take your place in a heartbeat!"


----------



## lelex

My status would be:

'Had EWCM yesterday and today woohoo!!!' :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I hate the new fb layout, guess i'll spend even less time here and much more time on BnB now :)


----------



## Armywife84

kittylady said:


> friend just told me she's pregnant and going for an abortion...life sucks :nope:

I hate women like that. What a woman who is completely incapable of having children, wouldn't give to have that baby.


----------



## Armywife84

I don't get it I'm 6 days from starting AF, no signs that she's coming(the usual breakouts, cramps, etc), I'm producing breast milk and I get a :bfn:? Maybe it was too early to test and my urine was too diluted. Just don't understand, I've never produced breast milk before ](*,). My breasts are noticeably bigger, my bras are a bit tighter, and they're sore. :wacko::wacko: Please let this be it!


----------



## Mommyagain

God, please let this be my time. Sometime I don't know how much longer I can keep trying. Putting my heart and soul into something that may never happen. When my DS asks for a baby brother my heart breaks for him. I want this so bad. My arms ache to hold my second child but this body isn't cooperating.


----------



## irmastar

why is everyone around me getting pregnant but not me???!!! sometimes even ppl that didnt want to get preggo it's so annoying


----------



## MoonShadow14

Status today would read: is still really p*ssed at Docs advice yesterday! GRRRR!


----------



## Hena

I'm so sick of not being pregnant! :growlmad:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Don't know how much longer i can keep waiting for :( 33months is almost 3 years and it hurts so much! Hopefully now we are married it will be my time. :shrug:


----------



## manduh726

I have been trying for almost 2 years for our first and nothings happening. So frustrated with my body and the world!


----------



## Mondie

why does everyone let me down, have I done something wrong or maybe I'm just a bad person...


----------



## Jadeblue18

Is so god damn sick of seeing women fall pregnant who are on drugs and can't look after their kids properly. Who drink/smoke/do drugs during pregnancy and just keep popping out child after child after child just for money from the government to support their bad habits. What about us women who genuinely WANT a family? What about us women who can give a proper home and care for our children? What about us? What about the women who spend lots of money on medication to be able to have a family and don't succeed? There are so many women out there who have no idea how lucky they actually are and yet they don't give a rats ass about their kids. It really pisses me off!


----------



## Armywife84

I hope I'm pregnant this cycle. It would be wonderful to have a baby born the same month we got married. However, I'm probably not :cry:. I HATE the way infertility makes me feel. :cry:


----------



## LaurenDC

Currently "baking!" 

Hubby and I combined baby+making = baking. :-D


----------



## Armywife84

LaurenDC said:


> Currently "baking!"
> 
> Hubby and I combined baby+making = baking. :-D

How clever and cute :thumbup:!


----------



## LaurenDC

Armywife84 said:


> LaurenDC said:
> 
> 
> Currently "baking!"
> 
> Hubby and I combined baby+making = baking. :-D
> 
> How clever and cute :thumbup:!Click to expand...

Thanks!!!! We like it, too. :-D


----------



## Mellymommy

I would say...stop saying I should stop at 2 children because I am going to have my 3rd whether you like it or not!


----------



## U347464

unapologetik said:


> P.S. - you know what's fun? Looking back at the beginning of this thread and seeing how many of those once hopefuls are now pregnant or moms! :dance: :dance:

Yeah, I'm doing that now.


----------



## U347464

kittylady said:


> friend just told me she's pregnant and going for an abortion...life sucks :nope:

What the holy f*ck! Sorry. Just had to say that!


----------



## airotciv

I'm absolutely heartbroken cos I'm not pregnant AGAIN and I feel so upset, I can't stop crying, I don't want to talk to anyone apart from my husband. Life feels so unfair and I don't understand why I'm having to go through this. However I am very very lucky to have such an amazing husband, so I do thank God for him!


----------



## Tanzibar83

airotciv - hubbys are great to talk to about TTC even though they may not understand how indepth we get on the forums they are good listeners and always make you feel better don't they? hope you're feeling better xx

my FB would be - roll on 11 days time, it's testing day but like will hold on that long. Oh and by the way when I do get a BFP and people ask if we were trying I'm not gonna lie like I originally was instead I'm fully prepared to tell me nearest and dearest how hard it's been!

Armywife, have you tested recently?


----------



## wannabeprego

Got what I think is a possible BFP today....But, I dont know if I can trust the IC or not :wacko:....I have gotten my hopes up previous months only to have AF crash the party....Please god let this finally be it and make this a sticky bean!!!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

hope your IC is a bfp wannabeprego, how long have you been trying for?


----------



## wannabeprego

Tanzibar83 said:


> hope your IC is a bfp wannabeprego, how long have you been trying for?

Thanks hun!!!:flower: I sure hope so too!!! :winkwink: My DH had a vasectomy reversal in October 2009 so this coming October marks the 2 year anniversary since he had his reversal. I would say we have been TTC full time for probably about 1 year 8 months out of that time frame since DH worked overseas for a little while following the surgery at first and I didnt see him that much at first after the procedure.


----------



## Armywife84

Tanz-I tested Wed (10dpo) and got a :bfn:, of course. I've decided to hold off until the :witch: comes Monday. What have you got so far? 

Wannabeprego- Got a better pic?? Maybe step outside and view it in natural lighting? Hope it's a positive! 

My status: :finger: symptom spotting and :finger: :af: in advance, for coming Monday. Looks like I'll be attending happy hour at my fave Mexican restaurant. $1.50 margaritas :drunk:!!!


----------



## rachel1906

today's status: feel sick, cramps and my nipples are so sore i could cut them off .... and still only 4 dpo :(


----------



## Armywife84

Thanks a lot you :witch: for showing up 2 days early and ruining my day. I don't think I'm ever going to experience a :bfp: :cry:.


----------



## wannabeprego

Armywife84 said:


> Thanks a lot you :witch: for showing up 2 days early and ruining my day. I don't think I'm ever going to experience a :bfp: :cry:.

Awww, hun...I am so sorry that the :witch: got you....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tanzibar83

How do you cope while he works overseas wannabeprego? it must be hard.

I love your ticker by the way, I love Halloween!

Hey Armywife - I was half typing a message back when I saw your follow up...damn that stupid :witch: for turning up. Hope you're ok and as a personal recommendation you should get your jammys on, put your feet up and mope over a girly film with a bar of chocolate and a glass of wine (obviously having the hubby waiting on hand and foot at the same time).


----------



## wannabeprego

Tanzibar83 said:


> How do you cope while he works overseas wannabeprego? it must be hard.
> 
> I love your ticker by the way, I love Halloween!
> 
> Hey Armywife - I was half typing a message back when I saw your follow up...damn that stupid :witch: for turning up. Hope you're ok and as a personal recommendation you should get your jammys on, put your feet up and mope over a girly film with a bar of chocolate and a glass of wine (obviously having the hubby waiting on hand and foot at the same time).

DH worked overseas for almost 7 years on and off and it was very difficult, and I got very burned out. It definatly wasnt easy. This story has a happy ending though since my DH got a permanent job in the states a little over a year ago and I dont have to deal with being alone all of the time anymore. :thumbup:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Oh thats lovely then, it'll be easier too for when the kids come along as well :D


----------



## wannabeprego

Tanzibar83 said:


> Oh thats lovely then, it'll be easier too for when the kids come along as well :D

Yeah that is true, that is why we waited to start TTC until I knew he was going to be home to help out with a baby. I didnt want to go through a pregnancy and raising a baby on my own...so things ended up working out for the best in the long run for us....:thumbup:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Yay!


----------



## Armywife84

Tanzibar83 said:


> How do you cope while he works overseas wannabeprego? it must be hard.
> 
> I love your ticker by the way, I love Halloween!
> 
> Hey Armywife - I was half typing a message back when I saw your follow up...damn that stupid :witch: for turning up. Hope you're ok and as a personal recommendation you should get your jammys on, put your feet up and mope over a girly film with a bar of chocolate and a glass of wine (obviously having the hubby waiting on hand and foot at the same time).

Thanks Wannabeprego! Glad that's worked out well for you. Keep us updated if it's a :bfp:. 

Tanz- Just disappointing myself because I was symptom spotting this whole time; should've known better. I think it's a Margarita Saturday :drunk:!! You got any news? 

Too bad we don't all live by each other! Wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## Tanzibar83

Margarita Sunday sounds like a good relaxing thing to do, I'm going through a chocolate phase at the mo also coupled with my fitness phase - they both cancel each other out but I don't care, I'm only human!

I don't really have much of an update, if I could post on FB my TTC message right now it would probably be "Why can't 11 days just get here already, if I had the money and equipment I'd gladly go into hibernation until Test day"

my boobs feel a look bigger and I keep getting a couple of funny twinges down below...here's hoping it's a bfp. If it is I will create a FB page dedicated to Clomid, I'd call it "Clomid you beauty"


----------



## dizzy65

Thinks when i finally get that BFP my little man with make an awesome big bro!


----------



## momwannabe81

finally the tww is here.


----------



## PandaLuv31

:growlmad: Looks like there may be another ttc delay - not happy about that at all. :nope:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My status today would be - You complaine that you are pregnant again with your thrid child at the ago of twenty and you put on your status everyweekend that you are of out to get steamin!! people are warning you on facebook but all you can say is that you want the baby to be a alcoholic like its mother :O I might just be sick!


----------



## greenpear

I would put: Omg Monday hurry up already! I just want to stop driving myself crazy and know for sure - did I MC or was ultrasound tech blind as well as rude to me last week?? Please, please let hcg levels rise!

Or:

My FRER lines keep getting darker and darker but you saw no baby on ultrasound at 6 weeks? WTF? Someone put me out of my misery and tell me what's going on!


----------



## Armywife84

xMissxZoiex said:


> My status today would be - You complaine that you are pregnant again with your thrid child at the ago of twenty and you put on your status everyweekend that you are of out to get steamin!! people are warning you on facebook but all you can say is that you want the baby to be a alcoholic like its mother :O I might just be sick!

Did someone really say that? That's terrible. This girl needs her tubes tied! Sorry to hear that about this insensitive pregnant wench!


----------



## Armywife84

Tanzibar83 said:


> Margarita Sunday sounds like a good relaxing thing to do, I'm going through a chocolate phase at the mo also coupled with my fitness phase - they both cancel each other out but I don't care, I'm only human!
> 
> I don't really have much of an update, if I could post on FB my TTC message right now it would probably be "Why can't 11 days just get here already, if I had the money and equipment I'd gladly go into hibernation until Test day"
> 
> my boobs feel a look bigger and I keep getting a couple of funny twinges down below...here's hoping it's a bfp. If it is I will create a FB page dedicated to Clomid, I'd call it "Clomid you beauty"

Do you have PCOS? What round are you on? I found out that was nothing but a splotch on my TP. No AF, yet. 

Lol, I'm lucky I can hibernate until :test: day..I stay far away from the supermarkets, going on the base, etc.

My status would be: Oh you :witch:, you gave me a spot Saturday and then I had nothing the rest of the night. Low and behold, you're still not here today. WTF? Either come on or give me a :bfp:.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

The only plus side to waiting to OV is all the BD'ing we do, but I really wish it would hurry up, i'm CD16 today!


----------



## MoonShadow14

I am tempted by several different statuss today! Could either have  wishing my lovely mam a speedy recovery but on a negative side, thanks to my friend for not bothering to ask how my mam is! Ill remember that! :growlmad:

Or

At Docs later on for blood tests, been warned they will not show anything just yet but dont think I can wait until 6 mos has passed for docs to finally acknowledge that AF has not turned up :nope:

OR

Is so fed up of waiting for AF that I am starting to confuse trapped wind pains and grumblings with period cramps and getting my hopes up way too much that the :witch: is coming! Feel like teenage again waiting for periods to start!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

cheesus chreest I'm 6dpo!!! can't believe it, tomorrow I'll be half way through the 2ww yippee!

As a side note I cleaned the car inside and out yesterday, it looked immaculate. I took the car to work, went to put something in the boot and saw that the outside was riddled with cobwebs!!! not impressed spiders, not impressed at all.


----------



## wannabeprego

Tanzibar83 said:


> cheesus chreest I'm 6dpo!!! can't believe it, tomorrow I'll be half way through the 2ww yippee!
> 
> As a side note I cleaned the car inside and out yesterday, it looked immaculate. I took the car to work, went to put something in the boot and saw that the outside was riddled with cobwebs!!! not impressed spiders, not impressed at all.

Good Luck hun...I hope you get your BFP this cycle!!! :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/c37d19b7-1.gif


----------



## Tanzibar83

thanks wannabeprego - have you taken any more hpt's recently?


----------



## wannabeprego

Tanzibar83 said:


> thanks wannabeprego - have you taken any more hpt's recently?

Your Welcome..:winkwink:....Yup, I tested this morning with FMU and got what I think is a BFP...so I am feeling pretty good that this could finally be my month...I updated my testing thread in the gallery on page 6 if u want to take a peek....But....I am still scared and nervous that the :witch: is going to show up since I am not late for AF yet....:wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

Tanzibar83 said:


> thanks wannabeprego - have you taken any more hpt's recently?

Are you going to start testing soon??? Are you a POAS addict like me....LOL...:blush::haha:


----------



## wantanerd

Omg omg omg omg!!!!!! Bloodwork confirmed I am KNOCKED UP!!!!!! :bfp: !!!!!!!


:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Armywife84

wantanerd said:


> Omg omg omg omg!!!!!! Bloodwork confirmed I am KNOCKED UP!!!!!! :bfp: !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## Armywife84

Depressed that :af: came today. For some silly reason, I thought this was my month :cry:. 3 more months left of 2011, I hope I can get a :bfp: :cry::cry:


----------



## wannabeprego

wantanerd said:


> Omg omg omg omg!!!!!! Bloodwork confirmed I am KNOCKED UP!!!!!! :bfp: !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Oh WOW hun....That is so awesome!!!! Congrats on your :bfp:!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/congratulatoins_word_animated.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

Armywife84 said:


> Depressed that :af: came today. For some silly reason, I thought this was my month :cry:. 3 more months left of 2011, I hope I can get a :bfp: :cry::cry:

Awww, I am so sorry that the :witch: got you hun......:hugs::hugs:


----------



## armywife11

Praying that this month is our month!


----------



## Tanzibar83

wannabeprego said:


> Tanzibar83 said:
> 
> 
> thanks wannabeprego - have you taken any more hpt's recently?
> 
> Are you going to start testing soon??? Are you a POAS addict like me....LOL...:blush::haha:Click to expand...

I'm going to try and be good for once and hold off til 15dpo. a friend of mine got a bfp on another thread without having any symptoms so I've put myself in that frame of mind, it helps over thinking every little ache and twinge that happens in my body!

will go and have a look at your gallery. 

Armywife84 - sorry about the bitch, I mean witch showing up, I hope you're ok


----------



## maggie111

Currently struggling with... Should I be showing on pg tests or not if I'm pregnant?!?!

And if not... Why not?!!!!!

Just want a BFP OR a period, I'll be happy either way I promise!!


----------



## AEM1803

Please please let this be my month! 
I want to be a mother so bad! when is it going to be my turn!! :cry:


----------



## Peters Pooky

February 8th for an RE appointment? WTF? That's over 4 months away!!!!!


----------



## Kaptain.Katie

is pleased for my little sister getting pregnant by accident :baby:
But please will everyone stop telling me it will be my turn soon and rubbing my back!:dohh: i get it!! :cry:


----------



## Armywife84

wannabeprego said:


> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> Depressed that :af: came today. For some silly reason, I thought this was my month :cry:. 3 more months left of 2011, I hope I can get a :bfp: :cry::cry:
> 
> Awww, I am so sorry that the :witch: got you hun......:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:friends: Thank you. Just feeling a bit down in the dumps. I'll get over it when my period is done and ovulation comes. 

I'm anxious for you to see if that's a :bfp:. If it is, I'm so VERY glad you conceived naturally with a vasectomy! That's just awesome..not long after I shared that article with you. :flower: You'll definitely give a lot of women with the same story a bit of hope.


----------



## Armywife84

:growlmad: Nothing like logging onto FB to read someone is expecting their 2nd when the witch got you :cry:. I should probably just delete FB and be done with it.


----------



## Tweak0605

Armywife84 said:


> :growlmad: Nothing like logging onto FB to read someone is expecting their 2nd when the witch got you :cry:. I should probably just delete FB and be done with it.

Oh hun, I was just coming to post just about the same exact thing. Couldn't come at a worse time :cry: I'm seriously debating about deactivating my FB.


----------



## Armywife84

Tweak0605 said:


> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> :growlmad: Nothing like logging onto FB to read someone is expecting their 2nd when the witch got you :cry:. I should probably just delete FB and be done with it.
> 
> Oh hun, I was just coming to post just about the same exact thing. Couldn't come at a worse time :cry: I'm seriously debating about deactivating my FB.Click to expand...

I know! The new layout is annoying and I fear logging on to see another baby announcement. Sure, I'm happy for them..but sad for me because it's a constant reminder that I'm struggling to get #1. FB needs to go!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Armywife84 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> My status today would be - You complaine that you are pregnant again with your thrid child at the ago of twenty and you put on your status everyweekend that you are of out to get steamin!! people are warning you on facebook but all you can say is that you want the baby to be a alcoholic like its mother :O I might just be sick!
> 
> Did someone really say that? That's terrible. This girl needs her tubes tied! Sorry to hear that about this insensitive pregnant wench!Click to expand...

yeh i couldnt believe it she really does need her tubes tied!


----------



## Tweak0605

Armywife84 said:


> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> :growlmad: Nothing like logging onto FB to read someone is expecting their 2nd when the witch got you :cry:. I should probably just delete FB and be done with it.
> 
> Oh hun, I was just coming to post just about the same exact thing. Couldn't come at a worse time :cry: I'm seriously debating about deactivating my FB.Click to expand...
> 
> I know! The new layout is annoying and I fear logging on to see another baby announcement. Sure, I'm happy for them..but sad for me because it's a constant reminder that I'm struggling to get #1. FB needs to go!Click to expand...

Exactly. I was seriously caught off guard when I tabbed over to FB from here last night. It was the very top of my news feed and I just could't believe it. Today's my EDD from my 1st pregnancy, so it really sucks more to hear it now. Sure I'm happy for them, but it's also their 2nd. And I'm struggling to get my 1st to stick.


----------



## kuriazuri

FB status (HAHAHAH i wish!) Yeah I'm TTC...And you all wondered why I haven't been at the bar in 3 months...lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Here is what I would put on FB..."I don't care about your lack of sleep due to 3am feedings or your drained bank account due to buying diapers and paying hospital bills, if you didn't want these things to happen you shouldn't have had a baby"

To all the ladies struggling with FB updates from friends who are pregnant, here is a tip from a very wise lady I know, hide them all! She hides anyone who might even get pregnant and only reads their status updates when she feels like it :)


----------



## Tweak0605

Twinkie210 said:


> Here is what I would put on FB..."I don't care about your lack of sleep due to 3am feedings or your drained bank account due to buying diapers and paying hospital bills, if you didn't want these things to happen you shouldn't have had a baby"
> 
> To all the ladies struggling with FB updates from friends who are pregnant, here is a tip from a very wise lady I know, hide them all! She hides anyone who might even get pregnant and only reads their status updates when she feels like it :)


Oh yes, I 2nd that! I have like 4 people hidden already, and probably 2-3 more that I'm now going to need to hide. For me, it's those "I'm pregnant!" announcements that catch me the most off guard and sting the most.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Armywife84 said:


> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> :growlmad: Nothing like logging onto FB to read someone is expecting their 2nd when the witch got you :cry:. I should probably just delete FB and be done with it.
> 
> Oh hun, I was just coming to post just about the same exact thing. Couldn't come at a worse time :cry: I'm seriously debating about deactivating my FB.Click to expand...
> 
> I know! The new layout is annoying and I fear logging on to see another baby announcement. Sure, I'm happy for them..but sad for me because it's a constant reminder that I'm struggling to get #1. FB needs to go!Click to expand...

Oh I hate that too, it's the same with reading online newspapers, out of habit I'll always log on once a day but theres a huge part of my brain saying "you'll only be disappointed".


----------



## Tanzibar83

my FB of today would be: looks like I'll be having another triphasic chart on FF - this had better be good results this time or I'll kick mother nature square in the nuts!


----------



## Armywife84

Tweak0605 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Here is what I would put on FB..."I don't care about your lack of sleep due to 3am feedings or your drained bank account due to buying diapers and paying hospital bills, if you didn't want these things to happen you shouldn't have had a baby"
> 
> To all the ladies struggling with FB updates from friends who are pregnant, here is a tip from a very wise lady I know, hide them all! She hides anyone who might even get pregnant and only reads their status updates when she feels like it :)
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I 2nd that! I have like 4 people hidden already, and probably 2-3 more that I'm now going to need to hide. For me, it's those "I'm pregnant!" announcements that catch me the most off guard and sting the most.Click to expand...

See I hide them, then I'm tempted to check on their page later only torturing myself. I just deleted her off, she was more of a friend through another friend. 

I hope your next bean sticks Tweak!


----------



## Armywife84

Tanzibar83 said:


> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> :growlmad: Nothing like logging onto FB to read someone is expecting their 2nd when the witch got you :cry:. I should probably just delete FB and be done with it.
> 
> Oh hun, I was just coming to post just about the same exact thing. Couldn't come at a worse time :cry: I'm seriously debating about deactivating my FB.Click to expand...
> 
> I know! The new layout is annoying and I fear logging on to see another baby announcement. Sure, I'm happy for them..but sad for me because it's a constant reminder that I'm struggling to get #1. FB needs to go!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I hate that too, it's the same with reading online newspapers, out of habit I'll always log on once a day but theres a huge part of my brain saying "you'll only be disappointed".Click to expand...

:haha: Me too! My brain is like "Don't do it, you're going to regret it!".


----------



## Mommyagain

Please! Please! Please! Please! Be in there little bean!


----------



## ami1985

I want my baby :( i will be a good mam, it annoys me when people are bad parents and get their children taken off them for whatever reason, give all of us on bnb a chance!!!!


----------



## AEM1803

All I want is to be pregnant.. to be fat and bloated and gassy and have morning sickness (hopefully not to bad) and complain about how swollen my feet are.. please please let this be my month! please!


----------



## SarahJane

Would love to post

I love my daughter, she may not be on earth but she existed. PS Anyone know how I can make sure I get a brother or sister for her in the near future as after 2 and a half years with no earth baby to show I am getting bloody frustrated?!!


----------



## Reba

Tanzibar83 said:


> my FB of today would be: looks like I'll be having another triphasic chart on FF - this had better be good results this time or I'll kick mother nature square in the nuts!

Oh Tanzi I really hope this is it for you!!

Wantanerd!!

OMG CONGRATS!!!
I'm so glad you finally caught I hope this little bean sticks for you and you have a wonderful bouncy baby in your arms shortly! :hugs:


----------



## wantanerd

I may be bloated and have killer heartburn and woke up at 4 am this morning but I am loving every minute of being pregnant. I will never complain about this amazing experience. 
Miracles can happen and have hope!


----------



## wannabeprego

Feeling Shitty this morning.... I went from convincing positives on IC's for 4 days in a row, to the last 2 days with negative IC's....WTF happened.... It was either a bad batch of crappy IC's or a chemical pregnancy.... Why do these dam IC's tease me so friggen much just to get my hopes up to completly crush me when the dam bitch shows....GRRRRRRRRR....:growlmad: And you know what I hate FRER tooo....Dam test has that dam antibody strip line and you cant tell if it is the start of a positive, your friggen imagination or just a god dam negative test.....GRRRRRRR....... :growlmad: :devil:


Why in gods name do i do this to myself every month...................:growlmad:

WANNABEPREGO IS ANGRY....GRRRRRRR

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/angryman2.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/9907866a.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/emoticon-0121-angry.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/gorilla.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/yeux-43.gif


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/angry-ghost.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/envy_angry.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/funny-pics_animated_ak47cat.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Tiger_Zoom.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/angry-smiley-1430.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/tumblr_lpbis5kX8v1qaminlo1_500.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

LOL..... Now I am cracking up laughing at these crazy pictures.....:haha: I am friggen emotionally unstable i swear.....:wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

Watching "The View' on TV and a friggen 53 year old lady is pregnant... I mean seriously, if she can get pregnant than why the hell cant I.....WTF.... Of course she had medical assistance but stilll......GEEEESSHHHHHH....Everyone is knocked up but me!!!! GRRRRRRR....Even senior citizens.....LMAO....... GRRRRR.....


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

LoL @ at the kitty with the machine gun :)


----------



## wannabeprego

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> LoL @ at the kitty with the machine gun :)

..LOL..:haha:....https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/LOL-4.gif


----------



## lupinerainbow

When are we going to have a baby? The wonderful question everyone asks the second after congratulating us on our wedding.. after nearly 3 years ttc i admit i want to shout in your face about infertility


----------



## Tanzibar83

wannabeprego - hope you just have a bad batch of IC's and that you still are pregnant, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Tanzibar83

fb status of today would be: I've been asked by work to do a presentation which has really made me assess whether or not I want to stay working in IT - concluded decision = time to get a job I'm actually comfortable with. I'm sick and tired of feeling out of my comfort zone - I don't care if I'm not pushed in a job role I just want easy not challenging (even if it means taking a pay cut)!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

hell does anyone know of any jobs available in the north west of the uk??


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Thank you mom for telling me I'm still not pregnant. Haha...I get it!


----------



## Twinkie210

Would be Facebook status for the day:

To all my FB friends- I really don't want to read about your pregnancy/babies today. If you post anything related to these topics I will hide you. You have been warned!


----------



## Try Rocking

CD 78. Anytime my period wants to show up I'll welcome you with open arms.


----------



## Tweak0605

My FB status that I'm dying to post right now:

I'm sorry you are in pain or are uncomfortable. You're only a few days away from meeting your baby. I would give anything in this world to feel like you do at this moment. Anything - I don't care how much pain I'd be in. I'd be this uncomfortable too if I didn't lose my baby 6 months ago.


----------



## Tweak0605

Twinkie210 said:


> Would be Facebook status for the day:
> 
> To all my FB friends- I really don't want to read about your pregnancy/babies today. If you post anything related to these topics I will hide you. You have been warned!

I just hid someone because she was talking about her ultrasound that she had today. I so don't want to read all of that!


----------



## Armywife84

wannabeprego said:


> LOL..... Now I am cracking up laughing at these crazy pictures.....:haha: I am friggen emotionally unstable i swear.....:wacko:

:haha::haha::haha: Welll, you made yourself laugh and me!! Thanks for that, although it was unintended. 

Oh :finger: those flimsy test sticks! They look like a pain in the ass to read..just toss (if they're not too expensive) and pick up some different ones then test closer to AF. You've still got time to get a :bfp:!


----------



## wannabeprego

Armywife84 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> LOL..... Now I am cracking up laughing at these crazy pictures.....:haha: I am friggen emotionally unstable i swear.....:wacko:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha: Welll, you made yourself laugh and me!! Thanks for that, although it was unintended.
> 
> Oh :finger: those flimsy test sticks! They look like a pain in the ass to read..just toss (if they're not too expensive) and pick up some different ones then test closer to AF. You've still got time to get a :bfp:!Click to expand...

LOL....:haha: I'm glad I could make you laugh hun...:winkwink: 

The cheapy IC's were a pack of 100 for like 14 bucks off of Amazon. I have another set of cheapys I can use that are a little bit better...But only one more FRER left...so I am saving the FRER for when AF is definatly late...The cheapy IC's are just to satisfy my POAS addiction until I can use the more expensive test. I got the 2WW testing down to a science now..:blush:.


----------



## Armywife84

Come on and get over :witch:. Then it's time to wait some more :laundry::dishes::iron: till :sex::sex::sex:, wait some more :shower: and then wait for :witch:. 

I hope to hell the :spermy::spermy: can go in the right direction and meet my egg!!! So I don't have to keep on going thru the same cycle over and over, month after month :wacko::wacko:. I want my :baby: already.


----------



## Armywife84

wannabeprego said:


> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> LOL..... Now I am cracking up laughing at these crazy pictures.....:haha: I am friggen emotionally unstable i swear.....:wacko:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha: Welll, you made yourself laugh and me!! Thanks for that, although it was unintended.
> 
> Oh :finger: those flimsy test sticks! They look like a pain in the ass to read..just toss (if they're not too expensive) and pick up some different ones then test closer to AF. You've still got time to get a :bfp:!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL....:haha: I'm glad I could make you laugh hun...:winkwink:
> 
> The cheapy IC's were a pack of 100 for like 14 bucks off of Amazon. I have another set of cheapys I can use that are a little bit better...But only one more FRER left...so I am saving the FRER for when AF is definatly late...The cheapy IC's are just to satisfy my POAS addiction until I can use the more expensive test. I got the 2WW testing down to a science now..:blush:.Click to expand...

Oh my! I'd go mad testing all the time like that..I used to :test: a lot, then just said :finger: after a while. Even if my period is late, I know the :witch: is going to eventually show.


----------



## pinksprinkles

My status: After the last couple days, it's looking like we might have to change the wedding date. After all that TTC that didn't work, it seems WTT might get us PG! Haha. Can't believe I O'd a week early! Looks like I'll be testing in a couple weeks!


----------



## AshRhnea

If one more persons response to the question "How long have y'all been trying to have a baby?" is "Oh just one month!" I shall scream. My fault for asking I suppose...


----------



## Tanzibar83

You don't low how hard it is to sit there and half smile through your "where are the grandkids" questions. Infact next time it happens and you wonder why I've gone to bed so frigging early on a Saturday night maybe it's because after 14 months of trying your daughter in law and son occassionally think that they might not even be able to give you what they so desperately want. So sorry for being jealous cause you look really happy around other peoples kids but if it's any comfort Ive been shedding a few tears tonight.


----------



## maggie111

"Are my possible evaps, possible positives?!?!?!?!!?

Oh damn the 4 day wait!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Try Rocking

After 79 days my period finally showed!!! I could do without the super painful cramps but I'd rather have them than not have my period!


----------



## Armywife84

You know what I hate almost as much as the ultrasound or bump pics? Those damn new little family portraits :cry:. They're all dressed up, in a natural outdoor setting, showing off their 3 month old, and oozing happiness with their little family. Makes me :sick:.


----------



## wannabeprego

Tanzibar83 said:


> You don't low how hard it is to sit there and half smile through your "where are the grandkids" questions. Infact next time it happens and you wonder why I've gone to bed so frigging early on a Saturday night maybe it's because after 14 months of trying your daughter in law and son occassionally think that they might not even be able to give you what they so desperately want. So sorry for being jealous cause you look really happy around other peoples kids but if it's any comfort Ive been shedding a few tears tonight.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## TNK

wannabeprego said:


> Tanzibar83 said:
> 
> 
> You don't low how hard it is to sit there and half smile through your "where are the grandkids" questions. Infact next time it happens and you wonder why I've gone to bed so frigging early on a Saturday night maybe it's because after 14 months of trying your daughter in law and son occassionally think that they might not even be able to give you what they so desperately want. So sorry for being jealous cause you look really happy around other peoples kids but if it's any comfort Ive been shedding a few tears tonight.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I've been married for 4 years and every family function I get told by every women there "When are you going to have a baby?". I just smile. I don't want to be mean but if people only knew how hard it is to watch everyone around you get pregnant like its no big deal and then treat you like your not part of some club. I swear my cousin who is like a sister had her first child in July and not only did she steal my baby name (After my grandmother) she had the nerve to say "You don't know until you have kids". I wanted to die. Pure and simple. So please know there are people out there who are going through what your going through, who have those same thoughts, and have to put up with the same crap! Your not alone!!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

TNK said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanzibar83 said:
> 
> 
> You don't low how hard it is to sit there and half smile through your "where are the grandkids" questions. Infact next time it happens and you wonder why I've gone to bed so frigging early on a Saturday night maybe it's because after 14 months of trying your daughter in law and son occassionally think that they might not even be able to give you what they so desperately want. So sorry for being jealous cause you look really happy around other peoples kids but if it's any comfort Ive been shedding a few tears tonight.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I've been married for 4 years and every family function I get told by every women there "When are you going to have a baby?". I just smile. I don't want to be mean but if people only knew how hard it is to watch everyone around you get pregnant like its no big deal and then treat you like your not part of some club. I swear my cousin who is like a sister had her first child in July and not only did she steal my baby name (After my grandmother) she had the nerve to say "You don't know until you have kids". I wanted to die. Pure and simple. So please know there are people out there who are going through what your going through, who have those same thoughts, and have to put up with the same crap! Your not alone!!!Click to expand...

Thanks tnk it's incredibly pressurising when people ask that- surely they've all heard the word infertility right? I know its selfish of me but I wont attend any christenings any time soon- they would just crush me. I don't know what more we can do...give our bodies up to medical science? Start telling everyone we've been struggling? Stop trying? Im just so bummed out.


----------



## maggie111

"A slight bit of bleeding :(

Please don't be AF"

:cry:


----------



## PerfectLilLie

Wow this thread really opened my eyes...if it turns out I am pregnant I won't be posting much about it on my Facebook.

But I know where you are are coming from. I grew up in a small town and my grad class was only 40 or so people...15 of them now have kids...one even has twins. And now other people who weren't even in my class are having babies! My biggest fear is not being able to bare children...its a dream of mine and I don't know when my time will come. Unfortunately this month was kind of an accident on my part...but you forget about the others who struggle or want kids but can't have them right now and you think you got pregnant after one night you messed you your birth control. I feel for you ladies, I understand how you feel about everyone around you having babies and you not being able to have them (I am in a slightly different situation than most of you, I haven't been trying because it would have been irresponsible for me with still going to school and now living with my parents). It made me so mad and sad...so sad I would actually cry and go into depressions for weeks at a time because I felt like I would never have a baby. 

Baby dust for all of you!! :dust::dust::dust: :hugs: If I find out I am pregnant I will send all my pregnancy vibes to you all in hopes you get your BFP as well!! :)


----------



## purple_pigeon

maggie111 said:


> "A slight bit of bleeding :(
> 
> Please don't be AF"
> 
> :cry:

:hugs: I'm the same hun.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

At work the other day I felt sick. I know im nor pregnant as only on CD5. anyway....I idn't want to tel anyone I elt poorly as I knew they would ask if I was pregnant!!!!! Grrrr. In the end I did say something because I felt so sick and 3 people asked if I was pregnant!! and infront of a whole staff room full of people! I went out for some fresh air and just cried. How can people ask such silly questions when they don't know the circustances x


----------



## collie_crazy

I would update: 

Sat in the cemetery beside my babies grave sobbing. Hoping, begging and praying that I am pregnant again - 5dpo, so many days left to test - dont know if I can cope :cry:


----------



## Armywife84

Tanzibar83 said:


> TNK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanzibar83 said:
> 
> 
> You don't low how hard it is to sit there and half smile through your "where are the grandkids" questions. Infact next time it happens and you wonder why I've gone to bed so frigging early on a Saturday night maybe it's because after 14 months of trying your daughter in law and son occassionally think that they might not even be able to give you what they so desperately want. So sorry for being jealous cause you look really happy around other peoples kids but if it's any comfort Ive been shedding a few tears tonight.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I've been married for 4 years and every family function I get told by every women there "When are you going to have a baby?". I just smile. I don't want to be mean but if people only knew how hard it is to watch everyone around you get pregnant like its no big deal and then treat you like your not part of some club. I swear my cousin who is like a sister had her first child in July and not only did she steal my baby name (After my grandmother) she had the nerve to say "You don't know until you have kids". I wanted to die. Pure and simple. So please know there are people out there who are going through what your going through, who have those same thoughts, and have to put up with the same crap! Your not alone!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks tnk it's incredibly pressurising when people ask that- surely they've all heard the word infertility right? I know its selfish of me but I wont attend any christenings any time soon- they would just crush me. I don't know what more we can do...give our bodies up to medical science? Start telling everyone we've been struggling? Stop trying? Im just so bummed out.Click to expand...

Oh no, Tanz..Don't feel bad about skipping out on christenings/1st birthdays etc. I quit baby showers in 09, my niece and nephew was my last christening, then my other niece was my last 1st birthday party. You gotta protect your feelings and sanity. Just can't be happy for every baby, pregnant woman etc. I don't have enough happiness!! :haha:

Just keep on trying! We don't have too many other options, and shouldn't give up what we want.


----------



## Armywife84

20 months this month :cry:, creeping up on our 2 year mark. :cry:

It would make my year, no life, if we could conceive this month. Halloween is when I met my husband. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Tanzibar83

I hope you get a halloween positive Armywife84 - it would be a lovely time of year too cause that'll mean you get to announce it to the whole world (going off the 3 month waiting) in the new year or if not crimbo!

new fb message for me: I don't think I can go through many new emotions to describe the heartache of seeing the whiteness instead of a pink line. If anyone knows when\if it'll be my turn then please please let me know cause I'm losing hope and I'm going on blind faith which there isn't that much left in me.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

CD1! I feel like dieing ... how much longer do we have to wait? is 3 years 9 months not long enough?


----------



## waterlily13

I am a mom without a child..


----------



## waterlily13

To my SIL: stop telling me that your husband already wants a second child and your plans about it. You know better than anybody else that i have been waiting for my baby for almost 4.5 years. It hurts me so bad!!


----------



## AEM1803

please let this be it!!!! CD 34 and 10 DPO... please please please let my temp dip yesterday be implantation! please


----------



## wannabeprego

Holy SH*T!!!! I retested and there is a second line and it is pink!!!!!!!! WOW, just WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am in total and complete shock!!!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

wannabeprego - post a pic, post a pic!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Tanzibar83 said:


> wannabeprego - post a pic, post a pic!!

Here is my latest test and there are more in my testing hread on page 15 as well..


here's a pic....

click the white bar on the top of the picture to make the test bigger nd easier to see..
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC04084.jpg

click the white bar on the top of the picture to make the test bigger nd easier to see..

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC04065.jpg

click the white bar on the top of the picture to make the test bigger nd easier to see..

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC04042.jpg

and here's a link to my testing thread...

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...12-new-midstream-test-pg-15-10-04-bfp-15.html


----------



## Tanzibar83

It seems like you've been pregnant forever so there's silly old me thinking it would be an uber dark line - oops! still a line is a line and I'd give my right arm to see the same thing when I pee tomorrow :)


----------



## Armywife84

Congrats Wannabeprego!! That's wonderful!


----------



## starlight11

FB Status today would be: The pain I feel trying to smile and be happy and excited that my youngest sister is pregnant (by accident, of course) is torture. It's so hard to see her every few days and see she is getting bigger, rounder and knowing that she has a baby in her belly and I don't... :( 

I feel like a horrible person for even thinking these things.


----------



## wannabeprego

Tanzibar83 said:


> It seems like you've been pregnant forever so there's silly old me thinking it would be an uber dark line - oops! still a line is a line and I'd give my right arm to see the same thing when I pee tomorrow :)

Thanks, I am not late for AF just yet so I think that is why my second line is still light pink. I am going to retest on Saturday to make sure my lines are getting darker when AF is for sure late...

Good luck with your testing tomorrow....I hope you get a nice dark BFP!! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Armywife84 said:


> Congrats Wannabeprego!! That's wonderful!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/AnimatedCatsthankyou.gif


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations to all the newly pregnant mamas! :hugs: 


Please let this cycle be the cycle I get pregnant.


----------



## wantanerd

Can't wait to stop being a pin cushion! 5 blood draws in two weeks is a little much even though I know it is worth it.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Well clomid I give you 9 out of 10. You shortened my ovulation from cd40+ to cd22 which then in turn brought on AF much earlier (she got me today)...but I'm knocking a point off cause I didn't get a BFP. You've got 2 more chances to get full marks - you better had do that!


----------



## maria86

ohhh I would love to state on my FB: "I am sorry I unfriended you, because I really like you, but I cannot stand your updated statuses about how amazing it feels being pregnant and how she 'just keeps kicking'. I will friend you back once I get pregnant" :shhh:


----------



## Armywife84

maria86 said:


> ohhh I would love to state on my FB: "I am sorry I unfriended you, because I really like you, but I cannot stand your updated statuses about how amazing it feels being pregnant and how she 'just keeps kicking'. I will friend you back once I get pregnant" :shhh:

I do that too! Don't feel bad.


----------



## Armywife84

Oops, slept in and didn't start temping again this morning :shrug:. Don't feel like wasting money on OPks each month, so back to temping it is. Maybe this time it will do me some good.


----------



## Mishou

Took my Ovulation test today, the second line was slightly there. I just wish my hubby was up!


----------



## wannabeprego

Tanzibar83 said:


> Well clomid I give you 9 out of 10. You shortened my ovulation from cd40+ to cd22 which then in turn brought on AF much earlier (she got me today)...but I'm knocking a point off cause I didn't get a BFP. You've got 2 more chances to get full marks - you better had do that!

Sorry the :witch: got you too today hun....:hugs::hugs: 

I hope you have better luck for the next cycle....:dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Dammed :witch: got me today....I should of known better than to actually believe my tests, Did I really honestly think that after almost 2 years of TTC that it would just happen naturally for my DH and me...I just feel like such a fool for even letting myself get my hopes up this month.... I should know better after all of this time... :cry:

So now I have to dish out the big bucks $$$ to pay for all of the pre IUI testing this month...ugghhh..sucks.Hopefully our health insurance will cover some of the testing so it is more affordable.. I am not thrilled about getting poked and probed like a science experiment, but I am reminding myself that it will be all worth it in the end to get answers and to have an oppurtunity to hopefully do IUI if all of our tests go alright....hopefull DH's SA is going to result in a high enough sperm count so we can do IUI, and my HSG reveals that my tubes are clear and not blocked.....I think my worst fear is trying to figure out how I would mentally be able to handle bad fertility test results, If the news is bad how the hell am I going to not be crushed...Please god let the tests have good results.... This is my last hope and the only thing keeping me from going off the deep end and going into a deep depression, It is the hope that I have an alternative with IUI to finally get pregnant....


----------



## Maybe2012Baby

Bath then bed, and maybe I have a better day tomorrow when I'm not feeling so sick that the only thing I can stomach is fruit & maybe not so fat that a pair of trousers actually fit me other than my pj's & maybe not so tired that I could sleep for a week & maybe not need the toilet every 5 minutes because I have drunk about 500 cups of tea & maybe this indigestion will have gone away & maybe seeing as though AF was due yesterday she either would have come or I would of gotten a BFP. Yeah Maybe.


----------



## wannabeprego

Armywife84 said:


> maria86 said:
> 
> 
> ohhh I would love to state on my FB: "I am sorry I unfriended you, because I really like you, but I cannot stand your updated statuses about how amazing it feels being pregnant and how she 'just keeps kicking'. I will friend you back once I get pregnant" :shhh:
> 
> I do that too! Don't feel bad.Click to expand...

I have been avoiding one of my girlfriends for a few months now and I haven't been answering when she calls because she doesnt understand how hard it is dealing with infertility, and she just can't relate, plus she always has so much drama going on..I honestly cant deal with her right now, I just dont have the energy to do so anymore.... When things get better for me and I am pregnant than I will probably start communicating with her again...

As far as facebook, I dont go it so much these days, and when people get too obnoxious with the baby, pregnancy stuff, I just block them on my home page so I dont have to see the shit day after day...It just gets to dam depressing....:cry:

So i feel your pain girls..I really do....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## CassieC

I would like to tell fb and family, yes I know I am 28, stop asking when I am going to get busy and make a baby! (IF they only knew) And STOP asking me every time I talk you "so are you pregnant yet? (that does not have the be the first sentence out of your mouth) 

And PLEASE stop saying "well I wonder what is wrong" 

And you should know that.....

While smiling sweetly and speaking about god and plans and praying and patience and my time will come, I am really thinking.....:finger:..... thats right.......:finger:.....I need a :drunk:


Dang that felt good. Thank you to whomever started this thread!


----------



## Armywife84

wannabeprego said:


> Dammed :witch: got me today....I should of known better than to actually believe my tests, Did I really honestly think that after almost 2 years of TTC that it would just happen naturally for my DH and me...I just feel like such a fool for even letting myself get my hopes up this month.... I should know better after all of this time... :cry:
> 
> So now I have to dish out the big bucks $$$ to pay for all of the pre IUI testing this month...ugghhh..sucks.Hopefully our health insurance will cover some of the testing so it is more affordable.. I am not thrilled about getting poked and probed like a science experiment, but I am reminding myself that it will be all worth it in the end to get answers and to have an oppurtunity to hopefully do IUI if all of our tests go alright....hopefull DH's SA is going to result in a high enough sperm count so we can do IUI, and my HSG reveals that my tubes are clear and not blocked.....I think my worst fear is trying to figure out how I would mentally be able to handle bad fertility test results, If the news is bad how the hell am I going to not be crushed...Please god let the tests have good results.... This is my last hope and the only thing keeping me from going off the deep end and going into a deep depression, It is the hope that I have an alternative with IUI to finally get pregnant....

Is there anyway for the doctor to check if it was a chemical? I'm just so confused about the false positive :shrug:. 

Wish I could make it better! 

On a brighter note, Halloween is nearing. We can stuff ourself with candy, watch scary movies, look smashing wearing sexy little Halloween costumes (those are fun when it comes time for :sex:), and attend parties where we're able to :drunk: at.


----------



## wannabeprego

Armywife84 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Dammed :witch: got me today....I should of known better than to actually believe my tests, Did I really honestly think that after almost 2 years of TTC that it would just happen naturally for my DH and me...I just feel like such a fool for even letting myself get my hopes up this month.... I should know better after all of this time... :cry:
> 
> So now I have to dish out the big bucks $$$ to pay for all of the pre IUI testing this month...ugghhh..sucks.Hopefully our health insurance will cover some of the testing so it is more affordable.. I am not thrilled about getting poked and probed like a science experiment, but I am reminding myself that it will be all worth it in the end to get answers and to have an oppurtunity to hopefully do IUI if all of our tests go alright....hopefull DH's SA is going to result in a high enough sperm count so we can do IUI, and my HSG reveals that my tubes are clear and not blocked.....I think my worst fear is trying to figure out how I would mentally be able to handle bad fertility test results, If the news is bad how the hell am I going to not be crushed...Please god let the tests have good results.... This is my last hope and the only thing keeping me from going off the deep end and going into a deep depression, It is the hope that I have an alternative with IUI to finally get pregnant....
> 
> Is there anyway for the doctor to check if it was a chemical? I'm just so confused about the false positive :shrug:.
> 
> Wish I could make it better!
> 
> On a brighter note, Halloween is nearing. We can stuff ourself with candy, watch scary movies, look smashing wearing sexy little Halloween costumes (those are fun when it comes time for :sex:), and attend parties where we're able to :drunk: at.Click to expand...

Thanks for the suggestion hun..... I will be sure to ask my DR about it...:thumbup:

I am looking forward to Halloween this year. Me and DH are going to be vampires this year. I did get a cute & sexy vampire outfit...:winkwink: My DH and I find a night club that is having a Halloween costume party and go out. Last year we dressed up as hippies and went out and had a blast. It was alot of fun!!!:thumbup: We made pretty funny hippies and got alot of compliments on our costumes...LOL:haha:


----------



## Armywife84

wannabeprego said:


> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Dammed :witch: got me today....I should of known better than to actually believe my tests, Did I really honestly think that after almost 2 years of TTC that it would just happen naturally for my DH and me...I just feel like such a fool for even letting myself get my hopes up this month.... I should know better after all of this time... :cry:
> 
> So now I have to dish out the big bucks $$$ to pay for all of the pre IUI testing this month...ugghhh..sucks.Hopefully our health insurance will cover some of the testing so it is more affordable.. I am not thrilled about getting poked and probed like a science experiment, but I am reminding myself that it will be all worth it in the end to get answers and to have an oppurtunity to hopefully do IUI if all of our tests go alright....hopefull DH's SA is going to result in a high enough sperm count so we can do IUI, and my HSG reveals that my tubes are clear and not blocked.....I think my worst fear is trying to figure out how I would mentally be able to handle bad fertility test results, If the news is bad how the hell am I going to not be crushed...Please god let the tests have good results.... This is my last hope and the only thing keeping me from going off the deep end and going into a deep depression, It is the hope that I have an alternative with IUI to finally get pregnant....
> 
> Is there anyway for the doctor to check if it was a chemical? I'm just so confused about the false positive :shrug:.
> 
> Wish I could make it better!
> 
> On a brighter note, Halloween is nearing. We can stuff ourself with candy, watch scary movies, look smashing wearing sexy little Halloween costumes (those are fun when it comes time for :sex:), and attend parties where we're able to :drunk: at.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion hun..... I will be sure to ask my DR about it...:thumbup:
> 
> I am looking forward to Halloween this year. Me and DH are going to be vampires this year. I did get a cute & sexy vampire outfit...:winkwink: My DH and I find a night club that is having a Halloween costume party and go out. Last year we dressed up as hippies and went out and had a blast. It was alot of fun!!!:thumbup: We made pretty funny hippies and got alot of compliments on our costumes...LOL:haha:Click to expand...

Aww, couples costumes! The best set I've seen so far is Peter and Lois from Family Guy. I bet it's fun to dress up together; we have yet to do that. 

I find Halloween bashes held at night clubs to be better than parties held at a friend's home. You get to see sooo many neat costumes. 

Although I'd rather be pregnant, at least I'm not stuck wearing a pumpkin costume for Halloween (that's all that would fit)..that wouldn't be very sexy!


----------



## CassieC

Armywife84 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Dammed :witch: got me today....I should of known better than to actually believe my tests, Did I really honestly think that after almost 2 years of TTC that it would just happen naturally for my DH and me...I just feel like such a fool for even letting myself get my hopes up this month.... I should know better after all of this time... :cry:
> 
> So now I have to dish out the big bucks $$$ to pay for all of the pre IUI testing this month...ugghhh..sucks.Hopefully our health insurance will cover some of the testing so it is more affordable.. I am not thrilled about getting poked and probed like a science experiment, but I am reminding myself that it will be all worth it in the end to get answers and to have an oppurtunity to hopefully do IUI if all of our tests go alright....hopefull DH's SA is going to result in a high enough sperm count so we can do IUI, and my HSG reveals that my tubes are clear and not blocked.....I think my worst fear is trying to figure out how I would mentally be able to handle bad fertility test results, If the news is bad how the hell am I going to not be crushed...Please god let the tests have good results.... This is my last hope and the only thing keeping me from going off the deep end and going into a deep depression, It is the hope that I have an alternative with IUI to finally get pregnant....
> 
> Is there anyway for the doctor to check if it was a chemical? I'm just so confused about the false positive :shrug:.
> 
> Wish I could make it better!
> 
> On a brighter note, Halloween is nearing. We can stuff ourself with candy, watch scary movies, look smashing wearing sexy little Halloween costumes (those are fun when it comes time for :sex:), and attend parties where we're able to :drunk: at.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion hun..... I will be sure to ask my DR about it...:thumbup:
> 
> I am looking forward to Halloween this year. Me and DH are going to be vampires this year. I did get a cute & sexy vampire outfit...:winkwink: My DH and I find a night club that is having a Halloween costume party and go out. Last year we dressed up as hippies and went out and had a blast. It was alot of fun!!!:thumbup: We made pretty funny hippies and got alot of compliments on our costumes...LOL:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, couples costumes! The best set I've seen so far is Peter and Lois from Family Guy. I bet it's fun to dress up together; we have yet to do that.
> 
> I find Halloween bashes held at night clubs to be better than parties held at a friend's home. You get to see sooo many neat costumes.
> 
> Although I'd rather be pregnant, at least I'm not stuck wearing a pumpkin costume for Halloween (that's all that would fit)..that wouldn't be very sexy!Click to expand...

I made my costume this year I am going to be a shower poof. I sewed big loops of tulle onto a tank top and looped a nylon rope piece out of the neck. :haha:

Maybe I will make the hubs be a bottle of shower gel.


----------



## wannabeprego

CassieC said:


> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Dammed :witch: got me today....I should of known better than to actually believe my tests, Did I really honestly think that after almost 2 years of TTC that it would just happen naturally for my DH and me...I just feel like such a fool for even letting myself get my hopes up this month.... I should know better after all of this time... :cry:
> 
> So now I have to dish out the big bucks $$$ to pay for all of the pre IUI testing this month...ugghhh..sucks.Hopefully our health insurance will cover some of the testing so it is more affordable.. I am not thrilled about getting poked and probed like a science experiment, but I am reminding myself that it will be all worth it in the end to get answers and to have an oppurtunity to hopefully do IUI if all of our tests go alright....hopefull DH's SA is going to result in a high enough sperm count so we can do IUI, and my HSG reveals that my tubes are clear and not blocked.....I think my worst fear is trying to figure out how I would mentally be able to handle bad fertility test results, If the news is bad how the hell am I going to not be crushed...Please god let the tests have good results.... This is my last hope and the only thing keeping me from going off the deep end and going into a deep depression, It is the hope that I have an alternative with IUI to finally get pregnant....
> 
> Is there anyway for the doctor to check if it was a chemical? I'm just so confused about the false positive :shrug:.
> 
> Wish I could make it better!
> 
> On a brighter note, Halloween is nearing. We can stuff ourself with candy, watch scary movies, look smashing wearing sexy little Halloween costumes (those are fun when it comes time for :sex:), and attend parties where we're able to :drunk: at.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion hun..... I will be sure to ask my DR about it...:thumbup:
> 
> I am looking forward to Halloween this year. Me and DH are going to be vampires this year. I did get a cute & sexy vampire outfit...:winkwink: My DH and I find a night club that is having a Halloween costume party and go out. Last year we dressed up as hippies and went out and had a blast. It was alot of fun!!!:thumbup: We made pretty funny hippies and got alot of compliments on our costumes...LOL:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, couples costumes! The best set I've seen so far is Peter and Lois from Family Guy. I bet it's fun to dress up together; we have yet to do that.
> 
> I find Halloween bashes held at night clubs to be better than parties held at a friend's home. You get to see sooo many neat costumes.
> 
> Although I'd rather be pregnant, at least I'm not stuck wearing a pumpkin costume for Halloween (that's all that would fit)..that wouldn't be very sexy!Click to expand...
> 
> I made my costume this year I am going to be a shower poof. I sewed big loops of tulle onto a tank top and looped a nylon rope piece out of the neck. :haha:
> 
> Maybe I will make the hubs be a bottle of shower gel.Click to expand...

LOL, that sounds very cute and creative....:haha::thumbup:


----------



## AEM1803

well it looks like im out for this month.. took and test this morning and got a :bfn: :cry:
when is it going to be my turn?


----------



## Armywife84

Getting my DH to have :sex: at a reasonable time (not close to when the day is over) is such a pain the ass. Seriously, we already have crap sperm to work with..I don't need you bitching about scheduled sex. We can't conceive a flipping baby without having to do it at the right time!!! Even then it's not guaranteed :hissy:!


----------



## Armywife84

Think positive, think positive...Oh who am I kidding. Totally hating fertile couples today. No wait, I hate them everyday. :growlmad:


----------



## Tanzibar83

I'm such a day dreamer it's unbelievable. Just been lead in bed thinking about the holiday to the USA next month, hoping that when we travel there'll be 3 of us. Then I was thinking about how to break the news to my family, the best thought was handing them a souvenir after the trip, on the back it it says "To Sis and her boyf, hope you enjoy this, Love Tan, James and baby, xxxx"

Oh I'm a dreamer,dreamer dreamer dreamer!!!


----------



## Damita

:bfn: first cycle of clomid out of the window :cry:


----------



## Allyson11

120, 70 now 20? Wtf is going on with my cycles?


----------



## Armywife84

After just logging onto "Fertile Book", I find yet another pregnancy announcement, but it's those "notes". It went a little something like this...

"Dear FB friends,
As you may have noticed there is something in the air around me.Yes, that's right we're having a baby! I couldn't believe it either! (well that's what happens when you're fertile and have unprotected sex, duh.) Not sure of my due date, but will be going to the doctor blah, blah, blah. "

Who does that? Completely ridiculous. A status would be just fine, not a freaking article!! 

Mind you this is a couple who already has 2 other children, one small income, no education, and I'm sure they're receiving some sort of government handout. Pisses me off that people like that can pop out babies like some sort of vending machine!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Oh Armywife84 - I don't know how people like that can sleep at night, it really does boggle my head!

How dare she be so ignorant and make out like she "followed the instructions on the box" type attitude. You should reply and give her a condescending speech about that little word she obviously doesn't know exists - infertility and how the most fertile couples can spend years trying. Silly moo!

I wish Fertile Book was a money back guarantee ;)


----------



## Armywife84

Oh gosh Tanz, don't even get me started on how socially acceptable it is to have babies and get on welfare or receive any other government handout (food stamps, WIC). :growlmad: I know the economy is still crap, but if you're jobless and can't afford a child (or two) on one meager income, then it makes sense to prevent a pregnancy. 

I thought about adding a snarky remark about asking if she's gotten a job, but then I didn't want to look like a jealous cow. 

What I don't understand that women are encouraged to be at a healthy weight to increase their chances of conceiving (complete and utter bullshit), and this cow is very overweight! 

Where are you going on your holiday in the US?


----------



## Tanzibar83

Armywife84 - it's an endless topic really it is and I know there may be some genuine people out there who need the goverment handouts but generally people take the mick. They're clamping down on that in the UK and there'll be all these new reviews to find out if people actually deserve the money they've been handed out. I hate seeing the stuff they come out with on TV "I can't get a job, I've tried and no one will hire me" - if thats the case then get your arse down to macdonalds pronto or go and do volunteer work as a starting point and just go do something! grr, it's not fair at all. I know for a fact if I tried pulling a stunt like that I'd probably be thrown in jail by now, done for fraud!

You should ask about the job thing, it'll open her eyes to the fact people wonder if she's still a lazy arse or actually doing something with her life.

Yeah I don't get the overweight issues and fertility either, sometimes it's as if the fatter you are the more fertile you become...but I daren't try that theory.

I'm off to Florida for 9 days, I hope the weather will be ok when we go (23rd Nov). I have a little weather gauge on my laptop and currently there's all these flood alerts and warnings springing up on it but I'm not too worried when we go. I've heard the rainy season is Sep\Oct and Nov is relatively calm, yay :)

Have you been to florida before?

new FB message for today would be: last day of round 2 tomorrow, please work your magic this cycle, I'd love to go abroad with a sticky bean.


----------



## Armywife84

Taking advantage of the system..they need to come down on them here, but won't any time soon due to the economy. 

The funny thing is the people congratulating her are some of her former co-workers. They know she's yet to find another job. Been unemployed for 2 years, and quit when she was knocked up with her second child. Just plain ignorant. 

Oh no, I won't test that theory either. I'm very happy being trim and healthy. Will most likely pack on the pounds everywhere when I do get pregnant. I highly doubt I'll be one of those lucky ones of where it's just belly. 

Mmm you'll be traveling with the rest of America, our Thanksgiving is the 24th. Do be safe, and hopefully it will be a quick travel. I have been to FL in the summer, very humid. In the winter, I hear it's supposed to be quite comfortable weather. What part are you visiting?


----------



## wannabeprego

@Tanzibar, I hope you have a wonderful trip. :flower: Florida is gorgeous this time of year. I have been to Orlando and went to Universal Studios and Disney world. It was alot of fun, my favorite was Universal Studios out of everything though. I have also been to Tampa Florida as well.


----------



## Tweak0605

My FB status:

I'm sorry you aren't sleeping well, or want to sleep on your stomach, or are sick of the morning sickness, or are uncomfortable. I would give ANYTHING in the world to feel like that right now. Oh, and the fact that you wish you WEREN'T pregnant right now?! Seriously, stop. freaking. complaing!!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I wish it was tomorrow morning already so that I can take my temperature, i'm really gutted it dropped this morning after looking so promising, maybe it was because I didn't sleep much last night, maybe it wasn't an accurate reading? :cry:


----------



## JoycieB

Can finally see light at the end of a very long (and sometimes very lonely) tunnel!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Armywife84 - I love you new avatar, made me laugh out loud, literally!

I'm going to orlando and we'll be hiring a car (a bit nervous about driving on the opposite side of the road but I'm sure we'll be right). :)

do you have any holidays lined up? I hope we get to celebrate thanks giving, maybe I should see about booking a table at a restuarant or something :S

new FB message. come on positive OPK, I hope to see you over the next 2 weeks, do me proud!


----------



## Armywife84

Tanz- Isn't it darling? Did you check out the one I have on my profile? They're just too funny! 

Oooh, Orlando is fun with Disney World and that new Harry Potter theme park they have in Universal Studios. Absolutely love Harry Potter movies and books. There's a lot of shopping as well. 

No worries about driving on the opposite side of the road, traffic isn't bad down there. I'm sure the police will be lenient on out-of-towners. 

I'm sure they're will be a few restaurants serving Thanksgiving dinners. 

Me and DH are traveling to Chicago around Thanksgiving to visit family. And secretly shop at Topshop, that just opened! Also, to look at a few pieces from Ikea. I'm dying to go on a real holiday..always wanted to visit Australia. Maybe pet a kangaroo :haha:. I wouldn't mind visiting the UK either. 

What are you going to be for Halloween? 

FB status (So sorry they've been a bit bitter lately): I don't care if you're having a girl, boy, alien, whatever is in there. So can it about your growing family!! :growlmad:


----------



## wantanerd

I grew up an hour away from Orlando. Its a cool city. When we went home this past Feb, we went to Disney for three days and enjoyed it. Have fun drinking around the world at epcot. The french restaurant there is amazing and actually decently priced. 

Are you staying at a disney resort? If not, and you have to drive and park there, park at down town disney and hop a bus to the park you want to go to. Its free to park in down town and its like 15$ to park at the theme parks. 

I am hoping to see Harry Potter world one day but it was too crowded last year and their military discount wasn't as good.


----------



## MoonShadow14

My status today would read: please little bean, hang on and get comfy and please let the blood stop today :( mammy and daddy are so worried x


----------



## mrsc81

"You probably thought it would never happen - but after 13yrs together and 4yrs of marriage we are TTC woohoo!!!! Lol"


----------



## RAlex

Status would be- "When's it gonna be my turn for a sticky bean? Anyone who's preggers can bugger off especially if you are younger than me and having your 5th. I wanted 2 by the time I was 30 and I have none so don't dare say to me it'll be my turn next when it should have been my turn years ago! Grrr"

Just how I feel today as I'm 30 in 2 days and everyone around me is preggers or has already completed their family. Me and hubby have been together over 10 years too so I have seen people get together, married and have their full family in that time and I just want my sticky bean now. Trying not to get obsessed this time as MC really tore me up 18 months ago and drove myself crazy with trying so trying to be relaxed now but just sick of not being able to share my own happy news for a change :cry:


----------



## Tweak0605

"For some reason today, I just want to give up on everything" :nope:


----------



## Tanzibar83

New FB message: Not loving the new BnB layout, but as so many women on here have made lots of friends they will only stay out of loyalty to them not the site. I don't like the fact the front page is full of pics of pregnant women, how insensitive can you get? I understand the need to show cots and stuff but after 14 months TTC and getting nowhere you've just added a whole more pressure onto me. I don't want to be part of a website called "MOMtastic babyandbump" you shouldn't put the emphasis onto us LTTC women :(


----------



## CassieC

I agree.


----------



## Armywife84

Well said Tanz! 

What is this FB? Why in the world did they need to change the layout? Those "Family friendly" and "Talk to your child's doctor" aren't very LTTC user friendly. I don't want to log on and see that garbage!

FB Status: Off day from :sex:, then once more tomorrow. After that I get to spend the next 2 weeks shopping and relaxing at my mother's home. If I don't get my :bfp:, then at least I get to drink and eat sushi with my friends :happydance:. Infertility, you won't be ruining this month. :thumbup:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Just seen your profile pic ArmyWife - very funny indeed. Hope you've done enough sex to catch that freeking egg. It's like a horrible game of cat and mouse isn't it, you know where the mouse will be but for some reason it's smart enough to evade capture!grrr 

I'm determined this cycle, infertility you shall also be absent this cycle as I welcome a bfp in 29 days (not that I'm counting)

Fb message of today: Why oh why are depots for big delivery companies in the middle of nowhere? I finished work today at 3.45 and what should have taken no longer than 40 minutes max took me over an hour cause the depot was so well hidden. I even had to drive the car down a footpath!!!


----------



## CassieC

My fb status for today: In a few days I will start POAS every day! Why does that excite me?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Todays status woud be: How dare you tell me i will have one of my own one day so stop treating my neice like my own!, I was only holding her!! I only see her once every two weeks!! That from my own grandma who knows full well that we need IVF!!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

CassieC - I've started doing it already and I'm only cd8 - hehe.

xMissxZoiex - sorry to hear you've had a pants experience. Hope you're ok. xx


----------



## wannabeprego

I had my vaginal ultrasound this morning, and it wasnt to bad. They used the wand with the condom on it, or as many like to call it the dildo cam. :blush: The good news is that my uterus and everything looks normal. :thumbup: The Dr did see a small fibroid on my ovary but she said it was nothing to worry about or to be concenred over. I guess it is normal. So I am relived it is over with and that everything looks good. The only thing that sucked was that I got lost on my way home, since my GPS system went ape shit on my drive home and my DR's office is about 50 minutes away from my home. I had printed directions from mapquest just in case but they confused me and I got lost. I asked for directions like 3 times and was driving the wrong direction a couple of times as well. One lady said I needed to find Black Horse pike rd, but it was really called White Horse Pike Rd...LOL, luckily I assumed she just got the name wrong and got on the right road even though I was driving the wrong direction on it at first...LOL...:haha: 

I am going to check with the DR's office to see if they have the results of my blood work yet that I did last Friday, and this Coming Friday is the last testing I will need to do, my HSG dye test and a second SA for DH...So keep your fingers crossed for me girls that everything turns out good with those tests for Friday as well. Hopefully DH's SA is going to give us high enough :spermy: numbers so we can move forward with the IUI soon!!


----------



## MoonShadow14

My status today would be: I feel broken :( I don't want to accept the m/c and want my happy bubble back :(


----------



## wannabeprego

Shadow14uk said:


> My status today would be: I feel broken :( I don't want to accept the m/c and want my happy bubble back :(

Awww, hun...I am so very sorry for your loss.....:hugs::hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/hugs-1.jpg


----------



## Armywife84

Tanz- It's such a game of probability..You would think since I do it every other day starting Day 11-Day 17, my chances would be higher in conceiving this month. All I know is I'm sick of losing! Wouldn't it be nice if we all conceived before the year is over?? Wishful thinking! 

Wannabeprego- So glad you're moving forward in your journey! It's much better than being stuck in this rut! 

FB status: I'd like to know when it became socially acceptable to get pregnant from a one night stand and be a single mother? No stable relationship, husband, fiance, etc. :shrug: Call me crazy, but I think it would make more sense to wait till you have a man who loves you and puts a ring on your finger. That way you're assured it's the proper time to add a child to the mix.


----------



## Tanzibar83

wannabeprego - glad to hear your uterus looks normal :D least it's a worry off your mind :)

The same sort of experience happened with me today driving wise. I had to program into the sat nav the directions of this delivery depot and it just didn't find it, and I missed all sorts of turnings. Then I lost my bearings on my way back I was well hacked off. I started early today at work so I could have got the parcel and been back for no later than 4.10pm but it was nearly 5 and had to drive through all that traffic, grrrrrr!

Ooo yeah you should ring the docs about your results, hope they are good :D I wish I could have had my hycosy, because of the blood blister (possible endometrium- I dunno??) they said it would be too much discomfort to do the dye - so the way I see it is that my tubes could still be problematic cause they haven't ruled it out.

new FB message: my downstairs is really tickling me, it tickled yesterday and it tickles now, mainly on my left hand side but I hope it's a good sign for an early ov and even earlier BFP :D

Armywife84 - Yes it's a horrible game really, surely nature didn't intend for women to struggle conceiving? it's a full circle thinking about it: we want to get pregnant but struggle, doc says not to stress but the more it doesn't happen the more stress incurs, therefore no BFP cause of the stress...I could go on and on with that one!


----------



## CassieC

Tanzibar83 said:


> wannabeprego - glad to hear your uterus looks normal :D least it's a worry off your mind :)
> 
> The same sort of experience happened with me today driving wise. I had to program into the sat nav the directions of this delivery depot and it just didn't find it, and I missed all sorts of turnings. Then I lost my bearings on my way back I was well hacked off. I started early today at work so I could have got the parcel and been back for no later than 4.10pm but it was nearly 5 and had to drive through all that traffic, grrrrrr!
> 
> Ooo yeah you should ring the docs about your results, hope they are good :D I wish I could have had my hycosy, because of the blood blister (possible endometrium- I dunno??) they said it would be too much discomfort to do the dye - so the way I see it is that my tubes could still be problematic cause they haven't ruled it out.
> 
> 
> new FB message: my downstairs is really tickling me, it tickled yesterday and it tickles now, mainly on my left hand side but I hope it's a good sign for an early ov and even earlier BFP :D
> 
> Armywife84 - Yes it's a horrible game really, surely nature didn't intend for women to struggle conceiving? it's a full circle thinking about it: we want to get pregnant but struggle, doc says not to stress but the more it doesn't happen the more stress incurs, therefore no BFP cause of the stress...I could go on and on with that one!

I wish my downstairs was tickling me! Since we have been :sex:for conceiving purposes it takes a lot for me to get "tickled". I think its just because I am a bit preoccupied during BD. I think that I think too much:dohh:

Does anyone else do this?


----------



## Tanzibar83

Yeah I do Cassie, my mind goes into "Remember this experience detail for detail because this could be *THE* time for you and you want to recall every single second when you see that BFP in 2 weeks" mode!


----------



## Armywife84

Tanz- Ah yes, I recalled a friend of mine who's gyno said the number 1 inhibitor of women not being able to conceive is stress. I just rolled my eyes at that garbage. If that was the case, then how come I see these uneasy, stressed people with a family that rivals the "Duggars"?? The Duggars are that family who have 19 kids and counting television show. Apparently the mother had so many miscarriages after coming off of birth control, she decided she was going to put it in God's hands of how many children she should have, and then miraculously she's this fertile myrtle!! Absolutely ridiculous! 

FB Status: Have tonight on here, then I'm taking time off of BNB for my mini vacation/holiday starting tomorrow. No symptom spotting, counting days, testing. Just relaxing with friends and family. Doing some shopping, maybe a bit of drinking, and visiting the pumpkin patch! Be back the 30th. Hoping that we all get our :bfp:s very soon!


----------



## Try Rocking

Please let this month be the month I get my BFP, this is taking too long!


----------



## wannabeprego

I finally got the DR's office to call me back with my FSH blood work test results from last friday and everything came back normal. They tested for a bunch of other stuff to, but I forgot what else was included. So I am relived and feeling lucky that my tests are looking great so far. The girl told me my blood type too. It's funny because I never knew what it was until today...LOL... I guess I never really had a reason to need to know...:blush:


----------



## gilmore85

wish I could get the excitement back from sympton spotting now i just convince myself its af on its way


----------



## AEM1803

Well its official... I am Depressed.. :cry:
My FF changed and said I never ovualted.. the :witch: still has not shown her ugly face.. and my family thinks i have PCOS :cry:
If i do.. i dont know what to do.. I already have a messed of Ovary from the ectopic.. now this :cry:
I just don't know what to do anymore :brat:


----------



## 4magpies

AEM1803 said:


> Well its official... I am Depressed.. :cry:
> My FF changed and said I never ovualted.. the :witch: still has not shown her ugly face.. and my family thinks i have PCOS :cry:
> If i do.. i dont know what to do.. I already have a messed of Ovary from the ectopic.. now this :cry:
> I just don't know what to do anymore :brat:

I've just been diagnosed (as in this afternoon) with PCOS and I had an ectopic in May and lost my right tube, I'm also riddled with scar tissue from PID. So I feel for you.

x


----------



## CloverMouse

Dont tell me "you know you really want to have a baby see how great it is" you are a heartless asshat, and I know you dont know that we have been ttc mainly because I dont like you enough to tell you. Oh, and you and SIL are going to start trying again this month.. super, glad I waited to ttc until I could afford it, and you are about to have your 3rd on welfare... sweet.


Or

I wish I hadn't waited, I wish we'd had a "surprise" years ago, why the hell was I so careful?


----------



## wannabeprego

"Feeling nervous about my HSG tomorrow, hoping it wont be really painful and that my tubes arent blocked at all...."

"DH's second SA is tomorrow too, and I am hoping and praying his numbers are high enough so we can move forward with IUI"

"If I get bad news tomorrow than I dont know how I am going to handle it"...." Eeeekkkk...I am so nervous".......


----------



## Hill2011

"Got my pissing period today! I'm so infertile!"

Or

"Piss off so called friend - I don't care that you got a BFP first month trying, I didn't! So do one!!!"

Thanks girlies I feel so much better!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Armywife84 - simply put, but life ain't fair is it?

Hope you have a nice vacation

wannabeprego - it's nice to hear your blood tests are normal, so what blood type are you?

hope the HSG goes well tomorrow, try not to think of the outcome as bad news, try to think of it as a way to help you be even more proactive about baby making, it's what gets me through every appointment!

Hill2011 - 1st time bfps are the worst thing to hear when you've been ttc for a long time, I hope you're ok xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Tanzibar83 said:


> Armywife84 - simply put, but life ain't fair is it?
> 
> Hope you have a nice vacation
> 
> wannabeprego - it's nice to hear your blood tests are normal, so what blood type are you?
> 
> hope the HSG goes well tomorrow, try not to think of the outcome as bad news, try to think of it as a way to help you be even more proactive about baby making, it's what gets me through every appointment!
> 
> Hill2011 - 1st time bfps are the worst thing to hear when you've been ttc for a long time, I hope you're ok xx

thanks hun....:flower: I am A+....


----------



## AEM1803

4magpies said:


> AEM1803 said:
> 
> 
> Well its official... I am Depressed.. :cry:
> My FF changed and said I never ovualted.. the :witch: still has not shown her ugly face.. and my family thinks i have PCOS :cry:
> If i do.. i dont know what to do.. I already have a messed of Ovary from the ectopic.. now this :cry:
> I just don't know what to do anymore :brat:
> 
> I've just been diagnosed (as in this afternoon) with PCOS and I had an ectopic in May and lost my right tube, I'm also riddled with scar tissue from PID. So I feel for you.
> 
> xClick to expand...


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I am so scared :cry:
I really don't know what to do :shrug:
How is a person supposed to handle this?!?!:shrug:


----------



## wannabeprego

AEM1803 said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AEM1803 said:
> 
> 
> Well its official... I am Depressed.. :cry:
> My FF changed and said I never ovualted.. the :witch: still has not shown her ugly face.. and my family thinks i have PCOS :cry:
> If i do.. i dont know what to do.. I already have a messed of Ovary from the ectopic.. now this :cry:
> I just don't know what to do anymore :brat:
> 
> I've just been diagnosed (as in this afternoon) with PCOS and I had an ectopic in May and lost my right tube, I'm also riddled with scar tissue from PID. So I feel for you.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I am so scared :cry:
> I really don't know what to do :shrug:
> How is a person supposed to handle this?!?!:shrug:Click to expand...

I am so sorry that you are going through this.....:hugs::hugs:

I would suggest seeing a DR to find out for sure if you have PCOS or not. I think they can tell by doing blood work and an ultrasound to tell you for sure along with some other possible tests. I know alot of women with PCOS that are able to conceive with Clomid and the use of other medications. PCOS does not mean you cannot get pregnant because many women have healthy pregnancies with this condition. I am sure if you search the thread there are alot of ladies that have it and can share their experiences with you. I think getting it checked out will at least let you know what you need to do to get your BFP and give you some answers. I think not knowing just makes it even worse. Good luck hun....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Starting Saving Up for IVF fingers crossed our first cycle will start in 4 or 5 months :D x


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm so crampy, hopefully this means I'm getting ready to ovulate and back on track for regular periods!


----------



## Tweak0605

"Why the hell does everything have to be about being pregnant? I'm sorry you don't think chocolate covered bacon would be good (but it's AMAZING) but you don't have to include that part about being pregnant and still not sounding good. Screw you."

:growlmad:


----------



## domesticdiva

yes we're trying for our fourth child and our oldest isn't even 5 yet and no we're not crazy! We love our family & are blessed.

We never tell our fam when we are ttc, so it's just a suprise when we announce because they're not expecting it. But this time they're really not expecting it, they have thought for a while now that we were done... hehe


----------



## CassieC

My fb status today would be....
I am so bloated and having inside farts (I wonder if that is what it feels like when a baby kicks?) 

Because that's just one of those things that goes through my crazy mind:wacko:


----------



## rosabelle

"temp is consistently higher this month then it ever has been...hoping this is it!"


----------



## 4magpies

AEM1803 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I am so scared :cry:
> I really don't know what to do :shrug:
> How is a person supposed to handle this?!?!:shrug:

It is scary. :hugs:

As above get yourself to a doctor and get diagnosed.

I dunno, how your supposed to handle it. But you just kinda do. I'm quite used to my life being a sh*wer of shit and have learnt to always expect the worst. But I'm a stronger person for it.

xxx


----------



## AEM1803

4magpies said:


> AEM1803 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I am so scared :cry:
> I really don't know what to do :shrug:
> How is a person supposed to handle this?!?!:shrug:
> 
> It is scary. :hugs:
> 
> As above get yourself to a doctor and get diagnosed.
> 
> I dunno, how your supposed to handle it. But you just kinda do. I'm quite used to my life being a sh*wer of shit and have learnt to always expect the worst. But I'm a stronger person for it.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

It's exhausting always having stuff go wrong.. life has never been easy on me.. ever now that I think about it :dohh: but for once.. I would like this to be easy! i want to be like those women who blink and get pregnant! :haha:
I will make an appointment soon and hopefully they tell me everything is ok :thumbup:.. :


----------



## 4magpies

I think we'd all like to be like that.

x


----------



## Tanzibar83

why is it when a person has strong feelings about something they tend to go overboard and get carried away so much so they forget the phrase "being level headed" or "being the bigger person always wins"? Least if I get carried away I acknowledge the other viewpoint and will actually listen to what they are saying.


----------



## wannabeprego

Tanzibar83 said:


> why is it when a person has strong feelings about something they tend to go overboard and get carried away so much so they forget the phrase "being level headed" or "being the bigger person always wins"? Least if I get carried away I acknowledge the other viewpoint and will actually listen to what they are saying.

Ugghhh, I know what you are talking about, there is one thread in TTC were the girls are being soooo mean and bitchy...OMG.... I reported one of the posts because the girl was so horrible.... Geesh, some of these girls are terrible on here....:growlmad:


----------



## wannabeprego

"I had my HSG today and one tube was blocked and one tube was open... And man was it painful!!!!" "I broke out in a hot sweat, got super dizzy, saw stars, felt like I might faint and threw up in the trash bucket. The nurse had to wheel me in a wheelchair into another room so I could lay down and brought me juice and crackers to help settle my stomach....ugghhh...."

Here is my HSG thread with more details about my HSG if anyone wanted to know more gory details on page 4....

https://www.babyandbump.com/problem...gogram-added-update-pg4-outcome-my-hsg-4.html


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks for the update, least you have more info about whats going on down there. Will go for a snoop on the other thread :)


----------



## vaniilla

Hates confusion!!!!!


----------



## collie_crazy

Facebook status: 

I wish I didnt have to read about you feeling your baby kick for the first time when all I get to do is light my candle for Wave of Light in rememberance of my baby. 

:cry:


----------



## taterz

collie_crazy said:


> facebook status:
> 
> I wish i didnt have to read about you feeling your baby kick for the first time when all i get to do is light my candle for wave of light in rememberance of my baby.
> 
> :cry:

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## taterz

16DPO CD32. pleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleaseplease


----------



## Try Rocking

Please let this be a normal cycle!


----------



## wannabeprego

Just feeling like total shit tonight, feeling sad and depressed :cry: With me only having one open tube, and the other tube blocked and DH's low sperm count I just feel like a pregnancy is never really going to be possible. Now I have some weird bump on my uterus, which I have no clue what it is, I am wondering if it is preventing me from getting pregnant, and I am scared of needing surgery...Why does TTC be so difficult....:cry:

I wish I could just forget about wanting a baby because I am so consumed by it and it is making me so depressed, this weekend was one of those weekends were I didn't do hardly anything, and moped around the house depressed the entire time....:cry:


----------



## laur333

i may be single ; and in my early 20's .. but i really want to be a mom! :) if there are girls younger than me who can do an amazing job at motherhood, im definitely ready for that challenge.


----------



## MrsDavo

Wish I could tell you all that we've been TTC since March and it's just not happening, and how sad I am about it. So many of you are pregnant or just finding out you're pregnant and I cry about it every time you post.....


----------



## rosabelle

temps are high, woke up feeling nauseas, having vivid dreams and a head ache i cant shake... still BFNs but AF due tomorrow!! PLEASE let this be it!! x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I had a fantastic dream about being pregnant, it was so vivid and realistic, only if i was psychic! and not just dreaming.


----------



## hellohefalump

I've had dreams two nights in a row now about being pregnant. The first, it was twins, but for some reason my bump was smaller than with my single babies. Last night I dreamt I was heavily pregnant, and my waters broke.


----------



## Twinkie210

xMissxZoiex said:


> I had a fantastic dream about being pregnant, it was so vivid and realistic, only if i was psychic! and not just dreaming.

Oh I had a dream about being pregnant the other night too! I wish I was psychic!


----------



## AEM1803

omg omg omg omg omg!!! :bfp: this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hellohefalump

wow that's amazing, congratulations!


----------



## Twinkie210

AEM1803 said:


> omg omg omg omg omg!!! :bfp: this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats!


----------



## wannabeprego

AEM1803 said:


> omg omg omg omg omg!!! :bfp: this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/congratulatoins_word_animated.gif


----------



## starlight11

Congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## saitiffeh

AF came today, Darn that witch!!! Starting temping and OPK next cycle though. This could be my lucky month!!


----------



## wannabeprego

WOO HOOO.... I am doing a little happy dance because I got DH's second SA back and his numbers have improved!!!! :happydance: 

He has 6.5 million sperm with 65% motility..... which is a high enough number that me and DH can move forward with IUI when we are ready!!! I can also even do IUI with only one tube open as well!! :happydance:

His first SA which was over a year ago had lower numbers of less than 5 million sperm and 36% motility...so I am happy girl.... The DR prefered over 10 million sperm for the IUI but says that it is just a lowered chance if the numbers are between 5 million and 10 million, but I am thrilled it is at least above 5 million so we can move forward with the IUI at least!!! :happydance:


----------



## rosabelle

wannabeprego said:


> WOO HOOO.... I am doing a little happy dance because I got DH's second SA back and his numbers have improved!!!! :happydance:
> 
> He has 6.5 million sperm with 65% motility..... which is a high enough number that me and DH can move forward with IUI when we are ready!!! I can also even do IUI with only one tube open as well!! :happydance:
> 
> His first SA which was over a year ago had lower numbers of less than 5 million sperm and 36% motility...so I am happy girl.... The DR prefered over 10 million sperm for the IUI but says that it is just a lowered chance if the numbers are between 5 million and 10 million, but I am thrilled it is at least above 5 million so we can move forward with the IUI at least!!! :happydance:

congrats!! thats great news :) 

good luck with starting IUI! x


----------



## Tanzibar83

Yay about hubbys SA, will he go for any further tests?

have you done any more testing today, either with opk's or hpt's? If I was a betting woman I would bet £1million that you're still pregnant!


----------



## wannabeprego

Tanzibar83 said:


> Yay about hubbys SA, will he go for any further tests?
> 
> have you done any more testing today, either with opk's or hpt's? If I was a betting woman I would bet £1million that you're still pregnant!

Thanks hun,:flower: yeah this morning's HPT's are on page page 6 of the thread link below....


here is a link to that page in the thread if you want to check it out, and my OPK's are still positive today...pretty weird stuff.. well thank goodness I am getting the HCG bloods done because than I can finally know for sure..I was starting to go totally nuts with these HPT's....:wacko:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...c-they-can-show-me-my-x-ray-update-pg7-6.html


----------



## MoonShadow14

my status today would read: feeling very blue about m/c today but would please like to STOP hearing the cliches people keep telling me. Please. :(


----------



## chrissy&marty

Happy day xx


----------



## littlesteph

I can't wait for the day i can finally say i'm pregnant, i really hope my reading comes true and if any says i've nicked the name my sister has name her girl I WILL set things striaght and let them know how long i have had that name chosen and she nicked it from me. good job it's only the middle name and not the whole name i would have been even more pissed of then i am already.


----------



## wannabeprego

"Impatiently waiting on my HCG blood test results to come back..... This is going to drive me batty....ugghhh... the waiting.........." :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Reba

Stop asking me "when are you having kids" because if I knew... well for one I certainly wouldn't tell you! And two it's none of your business! We've been trying for over 6 months now and I've not ovulated... you can't really get pregnant with out that :grr:


----------



## Armywife84

Fb status (rant really): why can't LTTCers get a BFP? Why is it only women who try to trap the men they're with because they can't get a commitment or couples who can barely afford the children they already have? 

Feeling like garbage because 3 more pregnant wenches are added to the growing list. That and it's closing in on the last 5 days of my 2ww.


----------



## ButterflyRing

I want a baby! :happydance:


----------



## Tanzibar83

hear hear armywife84 - life just doesn't seem fair sometimes does it?

FB message of today would be: come on + opk I'm cd17 and have my sister coming to stay on Sunday, you better had give me a + before then cause it'll be difficult baby dancing with her here!


----------



## babyylovee

my fb status would say:::
Whyy is it so damn easy for these little ass girls to get pregnant from a one night stand or a guy who's lastname they dont even but so damn difficult for the couple who actually is planning for it ....i know i sound bitter but im not justtt mad/hurt as hell :growlmad: :nope:


----------



## Leese

Mine would say:-

'why the hell am i having EWCM when i'm 8DPO'!!

lol

xx


----------



## collie_crazy

Last nights status: 
Was doing so well at work, I even managed to smile and laugh until I walked out of the door and smack bang right into my pregnant work colleague who is due 4 weeks after I was talking about how big her bump was. OK to Snotty mess in 0.6 seconds :cry:

This mornings: 
Smiley face OPK this morning!! Feeling positive! This is going to be our cycle :happydance:


----------



## rosabelle

15DPO and no temp drop...No sign of AF in sight.. and feeling positive!
Please let this be it!! :)


----------



## SunUp

MrsDavo said:


> Wish I could tell you all that we've been TTC since March and it's just not happening, and how sad I am about it. So many of you are pregnant or just finding out you're pregnant and I cry about it every time you post.....


I feel the SAME! :(

Baby dust to you!

Sometimes I wish life was more FAIR.


----------



## Armywife84

Tanz- At times, I wish life would cut us some slack. 

FB status: No, I don't believe I'm envious of my "friend" who travels to another country with her child (fathered by another man) to chase after a man who has yet to put a ring on your finger after how many years? It's pathetic that they wear promise rings in their mid 20s and play house when she's the breadwinner. Also quite sad, that she resorted to getting pregnant in order for her to have some sort of commitment from him. Pathetic.


----------



## Faythe

Mine would be:

FML. So today AF came and I'm now on to Cycle 12. Not only that but I got sacked today. Wonderful :cry:


----------



## ducky1502

FB status: First proper cycle TTC no.2 and I can already feel myself becoming completely obsessed by TTC.... Uh oh!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Reba said:


> Stop asking me "when are you having kids" because if I knew... well for one I certainly wouldn't tell you! And two it's none of your business! We've been trying for over 6 months now and I've not ovulated... you can't really get pregnant with out that :grr:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: 
Keeping my fingers crossed for this cycle hon :hugs: 




My status would be... 

I'm excited and optimistic, please let this be the cycle I get pregnant! :thumbup:


----------



## babyylovee

mine would say 

OMFG i got a bfp im so effin excited i could run a lap lol but also scared shitless . dont want to lose it:(


----------



## AEM1803

babyylovee said:


> mine would say
> 
> OMFG i got a bfp im so effin excited i could run a lap lol but also scared shitless . dont want to lose it:(

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AEM1803

had a little scare yesterday.. spent the day in the hospital..
but baby is growing and has a little baby heartbeat!!! :happydance:


----------



## babyylovee

AEM1803 said:


> had a little scare yesterday.. spent the day in the hospital..
> but baby is growing and has a little baby heartbeat!!! :happydance:

Glad to hear u and babyy are doing fine:D happy n healthy nine months


----------



## futrbabymaker

This would be my new facebook status
"STOP posting about how upset you are that you got pregnant, do you know what I would give to be you right now?"


----------



## wannabeprego

"Got like 5 positive IC's this morning with FMU and would love to celebrate and be excited that I am pregnant......But with my past experience with another brand of IC's last month I just cant allow myself to be excited just yet......ugghhhh...." "All I can do is wait it out and see what happens because time will tell if AF ends up being late this cycle.... Hurry up 2WW!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## hellohefalump

I am unbelievable tired. But I know there's almost No chance I can possibly be pregnant because I've done an OPK every day and I haven't ovulated, and I've had no EWCM. I'm on CD 17. But literally, I slept the whole of Monday, most of Tuesday and most of today and I'm still tired. You know when you're so tired your eyes are trying to shut on their own. Last time I was this tired I was pregnant.

I think it's more likely my depressions coming back though because that can make me like this :-( I forgot to take my meds a few times this month.


----------



## mummy2one

Fb Status would read.............................WHY OH WHY do you want another child when you are going through this with your DD..............just wait you selfish people!! 
And also please Mr Storkie give us a sticky eggy this month pleaseeeeeee


----------



## xMissxZoiex

1dpo and the wait has begun! :/


----------



## donna_83

i know this is an old thread but just wanted to join in!!!
My facebook status would have to be - is happily trying to conceive a brother or sister for abby, its my decision and my life!!!!


----------



## vaniilla

xMissxZoiex said:


> 1dpo and the wait has begun! :/

good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

vaniilla said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 1dpo and the wait has begun! :/
> 
> good luck hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you xxxx


----------



## gilmore85

Yet another announcement on facebook :cry:


----------



## Tanzibar83

BOOBS - if I've Ov'd why the hell aren't you sore? get sore!!!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Feeling really excited and hopeful about my IC's this morning... Lines are getting darker and easier to see... I really think this could be it and I may finally have my BFP!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Wow wannabeprego - that came around quickly :)


----------



## Armywife84

Wannabeprego- Is it after your HSG? Hopefully this is it for you. 

FB Status- Just feeling down in the dumps after getting the :witch:. Doesn't help that my mother keeps going about future grandchildren, and how she's had 3 dreams that my first is going to be a girl :wacko:. I'm trying the best I can :cry::cry:.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Oh no Armywife sounds like you're feeling the pressure currently :hugs:

I have a new approach, I figure if I start posting really positive words and thoughts on BnB it'll help the fertilized egg implant. I'm really tempted to change my signature to something like:

"I've got my BFP!!! (this phrase is missing the word "not" after the 1st word though)." 

FB message of today(if I was dreaming): listen up everyone, hubby and I have been trying for a baby, 14 months in and we finally got a bun in the oven.


can't wait to post this message for real on BnB in 9 days time :)


----------



## TNK

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE Seeing a :bfp: for women who have been ttc for so long and been through so much!!!! 

-Armywife I cant even begin to tell you what I went through my last cycle but I am with Tanzibar..You have to stay positive!!! My advice is let yourself feel down during your period..That can be your "FML" time then when its over dust yourself off get back on your DH and do it all over again! 

My facebook status is - You cant ruin my day with your constant "Look at my new baby" pictures when I have you hidden!!! SO HA!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Armywife84 said:


> Wannabeprego- Is it after your HSG? Hopefully this is it for you.
> 
> FB Status- Just feeling down in the dumps after getting the :witch:. Doesn't help that my mother keeps going about future grandchildren, and how she's had 3 dreams that my first is going to be a girl :wacko:. I'm trying the best I can :cry::cry:.

Thanks hun...:flower:. Yeah this is after I already had my HSG.....

I am so sorry that the :witch: got you hun... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

"God dam :witch: got me.... even after those dammed lines I got on my IC's... What the hell is wrong with me and what the hell is wrong with the dammed IC's now... Wow do I feel like a fool for getting my hopes up and actually believing that i could actually be pregnant without any assistance!!!!" :growlmad:

"Logged onto facebook and another girl i went to highschool with was announcing she is pregnant with her second child.... and earlier in the week another guy i went to school with is announcing that his wife just gave birth to #2... so I spent my day depressed, holding back tears because my mom is visiting, and I didnt want her to see how upset I was, even though she could tell I was sad today... I finally broke down crying tonight and just locked myself in my room on the bed and cryed for like an hour...eventually pulled myself together.....It's just so hard because almost all of the kids I went to highschool with have completed their familes, or are on baby #2, 3 or 4... and here I am not even able to have just the one.. my heart breaks every month, and i feel like i am falling into a depression... i dont know how much more of this TTC shit I can take....:cry:"

Last FB status...

"Dam Noreaster snow storm sucks balls... ruined my halloween costume club party outting tonight.my plans got canceled and me and DH didnt go out. Friggen snow in October, who the hell has ever heard of this shit... states around me lost power and declared states of emergency and lost power.... what a shitty day... .:growlmad:


Sorry for all of the cussing, but i had to get this off my chest....


----------



## Tanzibar83

TNK - thank god for the hidden buttons on FB, if they didn't exist I'd probably would have just got rid of everyone by now!

wannabeprego - oh god, not again!!! :hugs: I think from now on you should avoid the IC's altogether and buy the FRER or CB ones, I know it's costly but they'll give you a better result. Or my doctor suggested this one, but next time you're at the end of your 2ww just go to the doctors for a test, in the UK it doesn't cost, not sure what it's like in the USA, xxxx

FB status: woo temp rise today, probably means nothing but least it's assuring me I have ov'd. (which until my BFP gets here I still won't believe 100%) :)


----------



## xobabyhopes

hubby and I have been ttc for one year today, unfortunately no bfp's ever and pregnant friends/ family all around me. -fb status: seriously all these people can get pregnant and not have the means to take care of their precious gift and i want to have a child but I can't get a bfp :(


----------



## Aisak

xobabyhopes said:


> hubby and I have been ttc for one year today, unfortunately no bfp's ever and pregnant friends/ family all around me. -fb status: seriously all these people can get pregnant and not have the means to take care of their precious gift and i want to have a child but I can't get a bfp :(

i feel for you. We're fast approaching the year mark and i swear all of my friends save for one have conceived effortlessly in the time we've been trying. The worst is seeing someone have their baby who started trying after you did. It hurts. And the smug ultrasounds and belly pics on fb to boot.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We are fast approaching the FOUR year mark :cry: I dont want to do this anymore! Someone wave a magic wand and give me a beany!


----------



## natcat86

I had a mc last year and none of you know that and I havent caught since so when you ask me when we're planning on another the answer is a year ago but unfortunately it hasn't worked out tht way. The doctor said I wasnt ovulating but then I got pregnant but then i miscarried so its a bit more complicated than deciding to get pregnant again. I am not being selfish making Ds an only child, I am mourning the little brother or sister he never got to meet. :cry:


----------



## Armywife84

Tanz- The annoying part is that she's fully aware of our infertility. But due to her fertile myrtleness (she was done having children by 25), she doesn't understand infertility. I do wish she would can it about grandchildren. Already told her several times that I don't want to discuss the sensitive topic. Suppose it's her biological grandmother clock ticking :wacko:. Perhaps I should put the effort into a more positive approach. It's just that it's so easy to be a Negative Nancy. That and you don't feel as let down when the :witch: arrives.

Tnk- Thanks for the encouragement! 

Wannabeprego- I want you to throw away those cruel, flimsy little piss sticks!!! LOL. Sorry to hear the bitch got you as well :friends:. We're most likely going to need assistance too. 

As far as FB goes, I try to stay off of it, or clean up my profile and eliminate the pregnant ones on my list. I keep some of the males on there because their profiles aren't chock full of baby related statuses, bump pics, etc. 

FB Status: My cousin had this quote on her FB and it just reminded me of all women who are LTTC.............

"Anyone can give up; it's the easiest thing in the world to do. But hold it together when everyone else would understand if you fell apart. That's true strength." :thumbup:


----------



## Aisak

xMissxZoiex said:


> We are fast approaching the FOUR year mark :cry: I dont want to do this anymore! Someone wave a magic wand and give me a beany!

i just can't imagine how you must feel. i feel awful enough at the year mark. i said those exact same words to DH today (i don't want to do this anymore!). Praying you get your beanie very very soon. It's not fair.


----------



## Damita

Month 15 TTC - and 2nd month of clomid - hope this is the last month I count.


----------



## Try Rocking

Remaining optimistic. It will happen one day.


----------



## hellohefalump

my cat's been following me around today. Last time he did that I was pregnant. My cat likes me a lot when I'm pregnant. BFN though... and not sure I've even ovulated yet. Done a OPK every day, all negative. No EWCM. But the cat.....


----------



## carelove07

Dear sister-in-law, please stop posting every detail about your pregnancy on your facebook. You know I have been trying for over a year with no hope in the near future and the fact that it took you a month to get pregnant doesn't hurt enough...posting everything just keeps reminding me I am not there yet. 

ps..I am happy happy for you, but daily reminders is kind of a slap in the face. Thank you.


----------



## Armywife84

carelove07 said:


> Dear sister-in-law, please stop posting every detail about your pregnancy on your facebook. You know I have been trying for over a year with no hope in the near future and the fact that it took you a month to get pregnant doesn't hurt enough...posting everything just keeps reminding me I am not there yet.
> 
> ps..I am happy happy for you, but daily reminders is kind of a slap in the face. Thank you.

That's why I deleted my SIL off my FB. They're just too wrapped up in their pregnancy to be concerned about anyone else.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Armywife, yes it does make me laugh how easier it is to be negative about baby making than being positive, I guess it tests our patience and beliefs at the end of the day - the longer it doesn't happen the more cynical and negative we become (says me who's still slightly unsure if I've ovulated this cycle).

I like your cousins FB status, it has a lot of depth and meaning to it.

I did something quite pointless the other day on FB, I went and unsubscribed from EVERYONE that I know personally, so now my news feed consists of nothing but the celeb pages and groups I've joined. I find it better this way, least I can avoid all baby announcement status's like the plague and no one will ever know!

my fb message: 5 days til test day, 22 days til the holiday, 26 days til the anniversary, it's going to be one hell of a big month for celebrations!!!!


----------



## TNK

carelove07 said:


> Dear sister-in-law, please stop posting every detail about your pregnancy on your facebook. You know I have been trying for over a year with no hope in the near future and the fact that it took you a month to get pregnant doesn't hurt enough...posting everything just keeps reminding me I am not there yet.
> 
> ps..I am happy happy for you, but daily reminders is kind of a slap in the face. Thank you.

Ouch! I had to hide my cousin because she did that ALL THE TIME!!
It only got worst after she had the baby!!
I am so happy for her but when someone knows you've been trying for so long it does feel like they do it on purpose...Oh and add to it she stole my baby name!! Yeah, she really did that! I was going to name my girl after my great mother...Oh well....


----------



## wantanerd

Not taking this great gift for granted and I will never complain about what is happening inside my body because I got my wish and so many others are waiting for theres.


----------



## carelove07

When something comes easy for someone, They take it for granted. The ones who wish it came that easy, Cherish every moment when it finally comes to them.


----------



## Armywife84

Tanz- Speaking of cynical, have you ever seen those women in the market who are pushing around a baby doll strapped in their grocery cart (no children at all)? These baby dolls are eerily dressed in real baby clothing, accessorized with shoes and a hat. I wonder if those women are LTTCers who have went absolutely batty. Rather scary, hope I don't lose my mind like that. 

Actually it's quite genius. The only reason I keep my FB is because our family is so spread out all over the US and I check manufacturer's FB for coupons. I should delete everyone except for the family I want to keep in touch with. 

FB Status: Surprisingly, I've actually gotten to the point of where I don't care about getting pregnant (at the moment). Only because we're moving in 6 months and saving up money for new furniture. I'll still try each month, but I'm not counting on anything. Wonder when this phase will be over.


----------



## hellohefalump

I'm so confused. My cats following me around, I feel sick, I feel tired, my tummy is bloated so much I look six months pregnant (yeah, really)...... but I've not had a positive OPK this month at all and no EWCM either. Could I have ovulated but not known? If I did, could I be pregnant? If I didn't ovulate, then why do I feel pregnant? Maybe I'm over analysing, and I'm not pregnant, just got a bit of a tummy bug. 

Did a pregnancy test today and it was BFN. I'm on CD 24, but I've no idea when AF is due because I often have extremely long cycles, and also extremely short cycles, they aren't regular at all.


----------



## Armywife84

Finally, something good happens for a LTTCer. One of my friends who has issues with her uterine lining being too thin, has had success with IVF. After 7years and 3 losses, I hope this bean sticks for her. [-o&lt;


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thats always nice to hear Armywife, congrats to her!

FB message: I'm tired of feeling so god damn sleepy early evening. It's Friday and was hoping to stay up late,but nooo my body wants to do other things!


----------



## hellohefalump

I'm sick of being told what to do


----------



## FuzzyCaz

So hubby's co-manager is expecting an unplanned baby with his shiny new girlfriend...all my friends, colleagues & customers seem to be preggers or parading around with their newborns. The TV is taunting me with nappy & milk formula adverts. I'm knitting baby hats & mittens non-stop for seemingly everyone except myself, and it feels like everyone keeps asking me if we have kids or are planning kids in the future. And to add insult to injury, the witch arrived this morning, when my TWW symptoms had seemed *so* promising this month. I just want to curl up in a corner and over-dose on self-pity. But I can't, the nature of my business means I have to be out-going, happy, smiley, engaging & chatty....and I guess I'm doing a good impression as that's what everyone thinks I am...
However, to mis-quote that well-known phrase, "_outside I'm smiling, inside I'm dying_"


----------



## AquaM

FB Status: I know I've been married 7 months and I'm not pregnant but thanks everyone for pointing that out!!


----------



## mummy2one

Facebook status would read:- SO SO SO HAPPY!!! BUT PETRIFIED AT THE SAME TIME


----------



## Armywife84

Any positive news yet, Tanz? Turns out my friend is 6 months along and didn't want to tell me because that was the same time my SIL announced her pregnancy. I would have definitely still been happy for my friend but not the other smug cow. :haha:

FB Status: I certainly hope we can conceive a baby before the year ends. That's all I want for Christmas. I don't need or want anything else, just a :bfp: for the holidays! Please, I think I deserve to be a mother. :cry::cry:


----------



## hellohefalump

words of wisdom from my 'lovely' 14 year old KID sister. Apparently if I'm depressed about not having another baby, then that's not a valid reason for having depression. 

I am Soooooo mad at her right now. She only said it to wind me up because I made her eat pizza (she's anorexic).


----------



## hellohefalump

Shaving my head tonight. Because I've been so stressed I've quite literally pulled all my hair out and now I have awful bald patches and it's a mess. So I'm shaving it and starting again.


----------



## CajunCoco

FB: So, another idiot locked her child in the car. Why can't I be a mom but any moron sure can?


----------



## gilmore85

my boobs are so sore that all I want to do is walk round holding them think I'll get some strange looks from people at work if i do though


----------



## xMissxZoiex

4 years TTC and i wake up to a :bfp:! :O :happydance: I can't believe it! Im so happy and so scared at the same time!


----------



## ittybittycoy

FB Status: Wishing my doctor's office would call me back, anxious to know if I can start Clomid.


----------



## gilmore85

xMissxZoiex said:


> 4 years TTC and i wake up to a :bfp:! :O :happydance: I can't believe it! Im so happy and so scared at the same time!

OMG Zoie :wohoo: I've been in a few threads with you and have followed your story so pleased you have finally got your :bfp:!!!!!! :dance: :dance:


----------



## hellohefalump

congrats!!!!


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

ArmyWife - Yes, I have great news! I'm pregnant! Got my BFP at 13dpo (Saturday), had to hold back posting on here for a couple of days though cause today would of been the start of the next cycle. I'm in complete shock, really I am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:D:D:D:D:D:D:D
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0083.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 35


----------



## myvirgoways

Tanzibar83 said:


> If your so called fucking cryptic FB message of "10 weeks craving sweets" is implying that you are pregnant then you haven't really mastered the art of secrecy have you? what have you done to imply it's a secret to begin with? you've gone and told your friends to check their inbox's - so obviously you're hiding something. I knew it wouldn't take you long, it's not fair and I'm not going to the Christening. Yes I'm bitter, yes I'm jealous but it's only because you already have a kid - I've been TTC for over a year now and I've never even seen a BFP or been remotely close. So I think I have a right to be incredibly F'd off right now.

I think this was a game on facebook and not related to being pregnant...just supposed to look at it. I thought the same thing then realized it was actually a game and the message in the inbox was telling about the game and how to play it. Probably much like when all the women posted the color of their bras for breast cancer awareness.


----------



## baby_fugirl

tanzibar83 said:


> armywife - yes, i have great news! I'm pregnant! Got my bfp at 13dpo (saturday), had to hold back posting on here for a couple of days though cause today would of been the start of the next cycle. I'm in complete shock, really i am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :d:d:d:d:d:d:d

congrats!!!!!!


----------



## baby_fugirl

xmissxzoiex said:


> 4 years ttc and i wake up to a :bfp:! :o :happydance: I can't believe it! Im so happy and so scared at the same time!

congrats!


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations ladies!!! :) 



I'm so happy I didn't end up with another 79 day cycle!


----------



## Armywife84

Tanz- Wow! That's wonderful news!!! Congrats and before the holidays too!! That positive thinking may have did the trick. I'm laughing at all the tests you took, just how many sticks did you pee on? 

Congrats to you Zoie too! 

I hope I'm next, just want ONE whiff of a BFP!


----------



## AquaM

xMissxZoiex said:


> 4 years TTC and i wake up to a :bfp:! :O :happydance: I can't believe it! Im so happy and so scared at the same time!

Many congratulations that is fantastic news. Happy and healthy 9 months 

:hugs:


----------



## AquaM

Tanzibar83 said:


> ArmyWife - Yes, I have great news! I'm pregnant! Got my BFP at 13dpo (Saturday), had to hold back posting on here for a couple of days though cause today would of been the start of the next cycle. I'm in complete shock, really I am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :D:D:D:D:D:D:D

Congratulations. Love the picture of all the tests. Happy and Healthy 9 months to you 

:happydance:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Armywife - thanks :D er the first day I went through 1 asda own brand, 3 frers, 2 clearblue digitals (one didn't even work, so had to go out and buy another pack), 2 IC and an opk.

day 2, did 2 frers, more IC's and this morning did another frer and digital...Yes this baby is going to cost us a bomb, hehe.

experience of IC's - yes there was pink but for me personally I've only just seen a decent line today, I wouldn't recommend using these things before your test date at all, they are a bit lame!

congrats to misszoie, You must be on cloud 9 right about now! xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations to you too Tanzibar! Ive got to go get a FRER i love thosse pink FR lines! :D


----------



## mummy2one

FB status would read- thought Id escaped the sickness this morning..............how wrong was I!! Hope the midwife gets intouch soon then we will be able to see lil bubba on the screen


----------



## wantanerd

Just hoping the next 2 and half weeks go by fast! I want to be out of the first trimester!


----------



## carelove07

My ex-boyfriend and his wife is pregnant now too...AWWW I feel so sad right now! All I want is a baby, why is that such a hard thing to ask for...


----------



## Reba

Tanzibar83 said:


> ArmyWife - Yes, I have great news! I'm pregnant! Got my BFP at 13dpo (Saturday), had to hold back posting on here for a couple of days though cause today would of been the start of the next cycle. I'm in complete shock, really I am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :D:D:D:D:D:D:D

:wohoo:
Congrats!!! I'm so happy for you!!!
I love how you used so many tests :D
That will totally be me ;)


----------



## Reba

xMissxZoiex said:


> Congratulations to you too Tanzibar! Ive got to go get a FRER i love thosse pink FR lines! :D

Ooooh and Congrats to you missy! :)


----------



## Reba

Mine for today would be:

O.M.G. did the clomid finally work for me? 3DPO... or is it all a lie and FF will take the cross hairs away tomorrow and leave me devastated? I hope this is it as this cycle is an HSG cycle and I have more chance of getting BFP!!


----------



## myvirgoways

How completely annoying that my husband's brother's girlfriend winds up pregnant after two months of trying. Why were they even trying? She has one child she does not have primary custody of, she was pregnant and married at 18 and divorced by 20, recently quit her job and doesn't have health insurance, and has no desire to get a college degree. She's only 23 and I truly think she thought they'd try to have a baby just because her sister was pregnant and because his other brother's wife is pregnant! We're happily married, have good jobs, college degrees, and all we're told by family is that "it will happen when it's meant to happen" with no sympathy. EFFFF THAT!!!!!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

More friends on facebook pregnant!!! It's unbelievable it really is x


----------



## Armywife84

MrsBroodyPant said:


> More friends on facebook pregnant!!! It's unbelievable it really is x

I LOVE, LOVE your avatar! Mini wienies are such awesome dogs! 

FB Status: LTTC is starting to wear me down to the point of where I don't know if I can carry on with this. Everyone else who is pregnant keeps on telling me, "Don't give up!". But there's got to be an end to this heart aching journey..I've given it all I got, I don't know how much more of a fight I have left in me. :cry:


----------



## futurephotos

Today this is what I'd love to write on Facebook, but won't:

Will the 3rd time be the charm?


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm feeling very positive after meeting with a gyno yesterday! Hopefully this leads to me being pregnant very soon!


----------



## Hvk

is pooping alot a sign on pregnancy :)


----------



## Peters Pooky

My status would be: Holy Poo I'm pregnant and the psychic was right!


----------



## futurephotos

I'm preggers!!! 3+3! Please let this be the sticky one. I will be so relieved if I make it past 5wks.


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations you guys!


----------



## Mommyagain

Why can't I just get freaking pregnant!!!!! I am SO SICK of ttc with no result!! I want to scream!


----------



## badabean

Yeah, yeah. Put your baby bump away...your stomach looked like that before you got pregnant.


----------



## Damita

badabean said:


> Yeah, yeah. Put your baby bump away...your stomach looked like that before you got pregnant.

:rofl: I know a few girls like this.. :rofl:

Onto cycle number 3 of clomid - why is this so damn hard!!


----------



## itakp

My FB message of the day would be for a limited group of people but this is what I would like to say:

`No, we have not stopped trying, and no, don´t know howcome I´m still not pregnant. It´s devastating as it is without your input, thanks.`

Regret telling even the closest people we started TTC 11 months ago. I guess it shows who your true friends are...


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I just want to cry because :af: has just arrived :cry:

And also

Stop complaining about being pregnant, especially after complaining about not being pregnant for so long, the sickness, the uncomfortableness, the headaches, the sleeplessness! You're only 12 weeks pregnant, if I have to read about your pregnancy complaints for another 6 months, i'm going to go crazy!!


----------



## whigfield

Fucking eat something. You're pregnant. You're going to get fatter. I would swap with you ANY DAY!!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## AquaM

Longing2bAMum said:


> Stop complaining about being pregnant, especially after complaining about not being pregnant for so long, the sickness, the uncomfortableness, the headaches, the sleeplessness! You're only 12 weeks pregnant, if I have to read about your pregnancy complaints for another 6 months, i'm going to go crazy!!

I second that one!!

:hugs:


----------



## Tanzibar83

8 days til Florida, woo! Just hope the weather will stay nice and there's cheap hpt's over there :D


----------



## mumwannabe

whigfield said:


> Fucking eat something. You're pregnant. You're going to get fatter. I would swap with you ANY DAY!!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

I could say the same thing sometimes Whigfield!! :growlmad:


----------



## mumwannabe

"feels so sorry for my sister who's baby was born sleeping but wonders if family/friends have forgotten that I had a MC earlier in the year and might need support too" :cry:


----------



## Bethy

FB status: In the end, I don't need anybody but my husband and the family that we make together.


----------



## pinkerbelle

I really hope I am Pregnant by our 2nd wedding anniversay in February. Soooooo desperate and ready to be a Mummy for the first time.


----------



## natcat86

FB status: The most rubbish, stressful day at work. I leave my sweet little boy at home everyday to take your shit!? Well be prepared cuz I will have some very inconvenient news for you soon, cuz my BFP is just around the corner!


----------



## momwannabe81

I cannot believe that my mom had the guts to say i was doing it wrong that's why i'm not pregnant. I'm not that stupid com'mon


----------



## SunUp

Maybe this is wrong, but I feel like I only am TRULY happy for my friends that are pregnant that have been TTC for a while.

I try to be happy for the ones who click their heels together and 'bam' but I just feel like they DON'T even know, its just not fair.

And all I want for Christmas is a BFP.


----------



## Armywife84

I HATE honeymoon babies! Seriously, you just got married 3 weeks ago and you're already knocked up? Not to mention you're severely overweight, whereas I'm at a healthy weight! I have been trying for almost 2 years and still nothing!! WTF? :hissy:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Armywife - that sucks big time, it's like a hollywood type story isn't it? the couple want a baby oh and look they get their wish right away...pfft real life doesn't work that way.

FB message: the xmas tree is going up this weekend!

(I'm trying not to post on fb these days, trying to wean myself off it, hehe)


----------



## Armywife84

Tanzibar- They're so look at me, "I just got back from my lavish honeymoon and managed to conceive!" :growlmad:. What an ostentatious (literally) cow :mamafy:! :haha:

Hope all is well so far. When are you leaving for your holiday? Weaning yourself off the actual FB or this one? I need to just get on with deleting mine already. Don't know why I'm holding back. 

Christmas :xmas9: already? Real or faux? 

FB Status: 10 days till I go back to my therapist. LTTC is trying to swallow me alive, again. :help:


----------



## ducky1502

this WILL be my month, I want to get my bfp before we move into our new house in a months time! A new house, a new start, a new addition :)


----------



## wannabeprego

@Tanzibar, I am putting up my X-mas tree on Sunday also!!! We have a fake tree with the white lights that are already on the tree!!

@Armywife, big hugs to you, sorry that LTTC is so hard on you right now, it has been kicking my butt too....:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Yay wannabeprego you're putting your tree up too!

Ours is a fake one, it's all up now and put a choo choo train around the bottom too. There's bits of tree all over the flat now. I would say I'm cleaning it but have decided to pack my suitcase for the holiday :D

Holiday is on wednesday, can't wait. Purchased some flight socks today to help with circulation, man those things are tight (obviously)!

Hope the therapist meeting goes well, let us know how it goes :D


----------



## wantanerd

Gotta get through Thanksgiving before I can even think about Christmas


----------



## MrsDavo

All I want for Christmas is my BFP.....


----------



## Damita

fuck it..


----------



## wannabeprego

UGGGGHHHhhhhhh......GRRRrrrrrrr...:growlmad:..I hate the dammed 2WW..it goes by so stinking slooooooowwwwww... Is there a line or isnt there a line...:wacko:.Why do I always test early and obsess like a mad women every single friggen month.. You would think that after over 2 years of TTC I would know better and would learn my lesson but nooooooo...... Why do I fool myself with false hope in the 2WW, when I know dam well that if it hasn't happened for me yet than it isnt going to and I am going to have to do IUI or IVF or whatever the hell it takes, but i have to admit to myself this TTC tactic isnt working!!!!! :wacko: :wacko::wacko: :wacko:


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm so happy for my SIL who got pregnant 2 cycles into TTC! Hopefully it happens soon for me now!


----------



## natcat86

DH just brought me my agnus castus with a little glass of water totally unpromted. I love that man so much, hope I can make him a daddy again soon!


----------



## Reba

All I wanted for Christmas was a BFP... if I change my wish to something smaller think it will happen? All I want for Christmas is an ovulation. It's been 7 months... is that too much to ask for?


----------



## Armywife84

Tanz- Ooh a train around the :xmas9:, I love that! 

That's the only thing I hate about faux trees is that they shed as much as real ones. My DH refuses to buy an artificial one, but I'm allergic to the real thing! 

Oh no, I hope your ankles aren't swelling already! Surely you won't have cankles till the end? :haha: I hope you enjoy FL and have a safe flight! 

Wannabeprego- IDK how you deal with peeing on those Hpts:shrug:? I would have already lost my marbles (Oh wait I did) by now. Hopefully it's a positive,, if not your IUI is coming up for 2012. Really hope that 2012 is a better year for us. :hugs:

FB Status: I REFUSE to cry the day before Thanksgiving when AF is supposed to show. There's more important things to be concerned about than the bloody :witch:! Although, it really is the pits to have AF due before the holidays. :cry:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Armywife, thanks hun...:hugs:

I am also due AF right in time for Thanksgiving and I will be with family so I am hoping i can hold it together and dont shed any tears in front of them...ugghhhh... it sucks... The only people that know what a huge emotional tole TTC is taking on me is my mom and my DH, so i am hoping AF wont come until after we leave and get back home after the holiday is done and over with.....


----------



## Armywife84

wannabeprego said:


> @Armywife, thanks hun...:hugs:
> 
> I am also due AF right in time for Thanksgiving and I will be with family so I am hoping i can hold it together and dont shed any tears in front of them...ugghhhh... it sucks... The only people that know what a huge emotional tole TTC is taking on me is my mom and my DH, so i am hoping AF wont come until after we leave and get back home after the holiday is done and over with.....

Oh dear. I had a 5 day late period around that time (I'm always regular and we thought this was it) and my period came on Thanksgiving. Although, I was only able to keep my composure for so long then we had to leave because I was in tears. Hopefully, AF is kind enough to wait and not ruin your holidays. She is such a cheeky bitch! 

Hopefully, we can get our :bfp:s and join Tanz! :flower: Come on :xmas6: Christmas miracle!!!!!


----------



## myvirgoways

Armywife84 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> @Armywife, thanks hun...:hugs:
> 
> I am also due AF right in time for Thanksgiving and I will be with family so I am hoping i can hold it together and dont shed any tears in front of them...ugghhhh... it sucks... The only people that know what a huge emotional tole TTC is taking on me is my mom and my DH, so i am hoping AF wont come until after we leave and get back home after the holiday is done and over with.....
> 
> Oh dear. I had a 5 day late period around that time (I'm always regular and we thought this was it) and my period came on Thanksgiving. Although, I was only able to keep my composure for so long then we had to leave because I was in tears. Hopefully, AF is kind enough to wait and not ruin your holidays. She is such a cheeky bitch!
> 
> Hopefully, we can get our :bfp:s and join Tanz! :flower: Come on :xmas6: Christmas miracle!!!!!Click to expand...

Hi Armywife! I'm curious what treatment your husband has received for having low sperm count and a motility issue. My hubby is getting tested tomorrow and if there is any issue, I'm not sure how it is treated? He is staying positive that his tests will be good, but my gut is telling me that something will be wrong. Thanks for any guidance you might have!! :hugs:


----------



## Armywife84

myvirgoways said:


> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> @Armywife, thanks hun...:hugs:
> 
> I am also due AF right in time for Thanksgiving and I will be with family so I am hoping i can hold it together and dont shed any tears in front of them...ugghhhh... it sucks... The only people that know what a huge emotional tole TTC is taking on me is my mom and my DH, so i am hoping AF wont come until after we leave and get back home after the holiday is done and over with.....
> 
> Oh dear. I had a 5 day late period around that time (I'm always regular and we thought this was it) and my period came on Thanksgiving. Although, I was only able to keep my composure for so long then we had to leave because I was in tears. Hopefully, AF is kind enough to wait and not ruin your holidays. She is such a cheeky bitch!
> 
> Hopefully, we can get our :bfp:s and join Tanz! :flower: Come on :xmas6: Christmas miracle!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Armywife! I'm curious what treatment your husband has received for having low sperm count and a motility issue. My hubby is getting tested tomorrow and if there is any issue, I'm not sure how it is treated? He is staying positive that his tests will be good, but my gut is telling me that something will be wrong. Thanks for any guidance you might have!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh gosh, I wish he was receiving treatment!! Depending upon his results (if they're low), the next step is to make an appointment with the urologist to check for varicoceles which are enlarged veins in the scrotum, not really sure what other treatments he can provide since our insurance refuses to pay for my DH to see the urologist :growlmad:. So I've been forced to read online about what we can do at home, and save up for IUI/IVF in the mean time. You can ask me, or read the Spouses with Low Sperm Count in the LTTC if you find yourself facing male infertility. Hopefully everything turns out ok! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Armywife84 said:


> myvirgoways said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> @Armywife, thanks hun...:hugs:
> 
> I am also due AF right in time for Thanksgiving and I will be with family so I am hoping i can hold it together and dont shed any tears in front of them...ugghhhh... it sucks... The only people that know what a huge emotional tole TTC is taking on me is my mom and my DH, so i am hoping AF wont come until after we leave and get back home after the holiday is done and over with.....
> 
> Oh dear. I had a 5 day late period around that time (I'm always regular and we thought this was it) and my period came on Thanksgiving. Although, I was only able to keep my composure for so long then we had to leave because I was in tears. Hopefully, AF is kind enough to wait and not ruin your holidays. She is such a cheeky bitch!
> 
> Hopefully, we can get our :bfp:s and join Tanz! :flower: Come on :xmas6: Christmas miracle!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Armywife! I'm curious what treatment your husband has received for having low sperm count and a motility issue. My hubby is getting tested tomorrow and if there is any issue, I'm not sure how it is treated? He is staying positive that his tests will be good, but my gut is telling me that something will be wrong. Thanks for any guidance you might have!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh gosh, I wish he was receiving treatment!! Depending upon his results (if they're low), the next step is to make an appointment with the urologist to check for varicoceles which are enlarged veins in the scrotum, not really sure what other treatments he can provide since our insurance refuses to pay for my DH to see the urologist :growlmad:. So I've been forced to read online about what we can do at home, and save up for IUI/IVF in the mean time. You can ask me, or read the Spouses with Low Sperm Count in the LTTC if you find yourself facing male infertility. Hopefully everything turns out ok! :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree with armywife that seeing a urologist is a good idea to see what they recommend. The other suggestion is to get your OH's on vitamins ASAP, I really do believe that the vitamins help alot. My DH saw increased sperm count and increased motility from his first SA to the second one and he was on these vitamins from GNC. My DH had a 14 year old vasectomy reversed and that is the reason why his sperm count is low. I even had my DH increasse the dose that was recommended because I knew we were getting ready to have a second SA done for an evluation for our eligibility to be able to do IUI, and I am happy to say his numbers were high enough that we got the go ahead to move forward with IUI when we are ready. 

These are the ones my DH is currently using from GNC....


Daily Wellness Company® FertilityBlend&#8482; for Men
https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2134277

Another one that i have had DH take that I heard was good is the fertilaid vitamins...

https://www.fertilaid.com/male-fertility.asp

Good luck girls!!! I wish you two all the best!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Been for my first scan today, I'm such a girl I keep getting all emotional about it!

One lad at work jokingly asked why I was working from home, he thought I was going in for an ultrasound - they are such nosy buggers. It'll be so funny when I finally reveal to them I am pregnant! xxxx


----------



## myvirgoways

wannabeprego said:


> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myvirgoways said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> @Armywife, thanks hun...:hugs:
> 
> I am also due AF right in time for Thanksgiving and I will be with family so I am hoping i can hold it together and dont shed any tears in front of them...ugghhhh... it sucks... The only people that know what a huge emotional tole TTC is taking on me is my mom and my DH, so i am hoping AF wont come until after we leave and get back home after the holiday is done and over with.....
> 
> Oh dear. I had a 5 day late period around that time (I'm always regular and we thought this was it) and my period came on Thanksgiving. Although, I was only able to keep my composure for so long then we had to leave because I was in tears. Hopefully, AF is kind enough to wait and not ruin your holidays. She is such a cheeky bitch!
> 
> Hopefully, we can get our :bfp:s and join Tanz! :flower: Come on :xmas6: Christmas miracle!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Armywife! I'm curious what treatment your husband has received for having low sperm count and a motility issue. My hubby is getting tested tomorrow and if there is any issue, I'm not sure how it is treated? He is staying positive that his tests will be good, but my gut is telling me that something will be wrong. Thanks for any guidance you might have!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh gosh, I wish he was receiving treatment!! Depending upon his results (if they're low), the next step is to make an appointment with the urologist to check for varicoceles which are enlarged veins in the scrotum, not really sure what other treatments he can provide since our insurance refuses to pay for my DH to see the urologist :growlmad:. So I've been forced to read online about what we can do at home, and save up for IUI/IVF in the mean time. You can ask me, or read the Spouses with Low Sperm Count in the LTTC if you find yourself facing male infertility. Hopefully everything turns out ok! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with armywife that seeing a urologist is a good idea to see what they recommend. The other suggestion is to get your OH's on vitamins ASAP, I really do believe that the vitamins help alot. My DH saw increased sperm count and increased motility from his first SA to the second one and he was on these vitamins from GNC. My DH had a 14 year old vasectomy reversed and that is the reason why his sperm count is low. I even had my DH increasse the dose that was recommended because I knew we were getting ready to have a second SA done for an evluation for our eligibility to be able to do IUI, and I am happy to say his numbers were high enough that we got the go ahead to move forward with IUI when we are ready.
> 
> These are the ones my DH is currently using from GNC....
> 
> 
> Daily Wellness Company® FertilityBlend for Men
> https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2134277
> 
> Another one that i have had DH take that I heard was good is the fertilaid vitamins...
> 
> https://www.fertilaid.com/male-fertility.asp
> 
> Good luck girls!!! I wish you two all the best!!! :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks!! I did put him on the GNC vitamins for men, but not the fertility blend. I should switch him next time we need to buy more. I also am making him and myself drink this green smoothie every morning for a powerful punch of antioxidants. LOL. I'm 11DPO right now, so hopefully his test tomorrow won't matter because HOPEFULLY we're already preggo!


----------



## Armywife84

Tanz- How many beans do you have in there? :haha: It's been eons since I've actually taken the time to look at an ultrasound picture. This girl from my old work used to shove them under my nose and I was expected to "ooh" and "aah" over her 5th child :nope:. All I could think was please get your tubes tied! :haha:

Wannabeprego- My DH's on the Daily Wellness too! Did you read the side of the bottle that the expected dosage is anywhere from 2-4 pills a day? We're just doing the 2 a day. Anymore and my DH will whine about taking "horse pills". Too bad. Gosh factor that into what we pay for OPks, HPts, and whatever else and I probably could've had one cycle of IUI already paid for. :wacko:

FB Status: The :witch: can piss off as far as I'm concerned. I'll just get piss drunk on Thanksgiving. There's no ruining my holiday! :xmas1:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Armywife, Yeah, my DH was taking 3 before his SA to try to help get the best numbers for his SA and it helped alot I think!!!

My FB status: "Ummmmm Chocolate... sooooo yummyyyy.... I dont care if I am a fat ass, it is soo goood!!!!" :muaha:


----------



## wannabeprego

Tanzibar83 said:


> Been for my first scan today, I'm such a girl I keep getting all emotional about it!
> 
> One lad at work jokingly asked why I was working from home, he thought I was going in for an ultrasound - they are such nosy buggers. It'll be so funny when I finally reveal to them I am pregnant! xxxx

I am so happy that everything went well and your scan looks good!!!:happydance: H&H 9 months to you hun!!!:flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

Feeling doubtful in my 2WW, bracing myself for the inevitable arrival of AF and vowing not to cry all day and get super depressed when the bitch shows like she always has for the last 2 plus years.... sigh....


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My baby is gone, i really dont see any future for me anymore :cry:


----------



## Armywife84

xMissxZoiex said:


> My baby is gone, i really dont see any future for me anymore :cry:

:nope: Oh no, I'm sorry for your loss. That's completely unfair.


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

xMissxZoiex said:


> My baby is gone, i really dont see any future for me anymore :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bangcole555

So excited my birthday and christmas is next month...


----------



## rosabelle

EEEEEKKKKK i got my first ever BFP!! this is so surreal.. :)


----------



## Armywife84

Come on AF, let's hurry up and get this over with :loo: What's pathetic is I'm know I'm late due to stress this month, but I can't help but hope this is it :dohh:. Even after I've had late periods a few times and they always result in the witch eventually showing up.


----------



## wannabeprego

Armywife84 said:


> Come on AF, let's hurry up and get this over with :loo: What's pathetic is I'm know I'm late due to stress this month, but I can't help but hope this is it :dohh:. Even after I've had late periods a few times and they always result in the witch eventually showing up.

Good luck hun.. What CD and what DPO are you right now?? I am in the same boat waiting for AF to show her ugly face in limbo land... sigh....

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good-luck-betty-boop-gl.gif


----------



## Armywife84

wannabeprego said:


> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> Come on AF, let's hurry up and get this over with :loo: What's pathetic is I'm know I'm late due to stress this month, but I can't help but hope this is it :dohh:. Even after I've had late periods a few times and they always result in the witch eventually showing up.
> 
> Good luck hun.. What CD and what DPO are you right now?? I am in the same boat waiting for AF to show her ugly face in limbo land... sigh....
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good-luck-betty-boop-gl.gifClick to expand...

Only 1 day. I'm just annoyed, because I hate these false feelings of (slim) hope. I refuse to test and symptom spot, just waiting on the :witch:. Doesn't help that I log onto FB and the first thing I see is a pregnancy announcement. Seriously, why do people think it's appropriate to announce their "good" news around the holiday? :growlmad: 

Good luck to you too! 

FB Status: I can't drink alcohol, because I'm 1 day past..there's still a (teensy)chance. Plus, I refuse to test and see a :bfn: staring back at me. Then again, the alcohol will help ease the pain of that negative. What to do? :wacko:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Feeling Happy, sad and jealous right now as my friend gave birth yesterday to a perfect little girl, when will it be our turn? :cry:


----------



## Armywife84

Going on Day 4 of the :witch: being late. Either hurry the hell up or give me a :bfp: when it comes to Day 7. I refuse to test any earlier and get upset over a :bfn:. Despite it all, I'm still remaining a little hopeful [-o&lt;[-o&lt;.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Nearly 3 years after we started trying and now the testing begins, not liking the 3month wait between visits because it means 3 months of waiting to find out results and im the kind of girl that likes to know if there is something wrong :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

This 2WW is going by so slow and it is total "MADNESS" ....:wacko:.. NO, THIS IS SPARTA......
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvYZRskNV3w&feature=related





ROFLMAO... for some reason this was all I could think of and a good example of how the 2WW is making me feel......:haha: "MADNESS, MADNESS"


----------



## Armywife84

Wannabeprego- I want to rip my hair out!! So agitated it's not even funny. Every time I go to the bathroom, I wipe and analyze the paper to see if there's any sign of AF. Nothing!!?? Should've bought a HPt last night :dohh: I think I'm going to test 6 days past the witch...I'm on 4 today. 

How are you holding up otherwise?

FB Status: Gah, I'm going mad waiting for AF!! Still nothing!!! AHHHHHHHH:wohoo::grr::wacko::wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Armywife, I am the same way tonight... i got really painful AF type cramps tonight and I thought for sure that AF was going to show, but she never did... it was really weird... now the cranping is almost gone again and is very mild... I really thought AF was going to come because I can always feel when it arrives... this is so odd.. and is driving me nuts... ugghhh... :wacko: I keep going to the bathroom and checking for blood, but nothing yet...

@Army, when do you think you will be testing hun???


----------



## Armywife84

Wannabeprego- Ughhh, I hope this is it for us!!! I'm testing Tue. Last Nov my period was 5 days late, so I'm going to wait until I'm past that to test. I've been having slight discomforts but no feeling of AF coming. Who knows? :shrug:

FB Status: Please, PLEASE, PLEASEEE, let me get a :bfp: when I finally :test: on Tue. Both me and my DH's birthdays are early December so this would be the best joint present!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt; Stay away :witch:, don't come back in 9 months! PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE..I would give anything, ANYTHING for this to be a little bean!


----------



## wannabeprego

"The :witch: got me... I should of known that she was playing a dirty little trick on me by taking her sweet time to come this cycle.... sigh... "

@Armywife, Good luck and baby dust to you hun...:dust: :dust:


----------



## Armywife84

Wannabeprego- Boooo, stupid fucking wench!! I'm sorry :hugs:. I was hoping you would be late with me! I thought our cycles were days and days apart. HTH did we sync up :shrug:? I've got nothing yet and it's 5 days past. Bought a HPt today and trying to refrain from using it till tomorrow morning. On one hand I'm itching to take it now, and the other is like no don't do it! I'm scared. 

Well time for your AF treat! 

FB Status: I will not :test: today, I will not :test: today. I will wait till tomorrow morning!! (I think)


----------



## Armywife84

FB Status: I couldn't wait, I caved and tested. And OF COURSE it's a BIG fucking negative:sad2::growlmad:! Feel like someone just stabbed me in the heart. :cry: I HATE HPts and LTTC. Funny part is I had a good cry then treated myself to a new pair of boots that are on sale for Cyber monday :haha:. Guess, I'm not out yet since the :witch: hasn't came. Bitch needs to hurry the f up or piss off for 9 months and give me a :bfp: in 3 days. 

What was your AF treat, Wannabeprego?


----------



## mpb1983330

Can't wait for the day when I can share my good news of adding a new addition to the family...After 19 months I am finally happy to say....(that's what I want my Facebook post to say but don't want everyone to know we've been trying for 19 months)


----------



## wannabeprego

Armywife84 said:


> FB Status: I couldn't wait, I caved and tested. And OF COURSE it's a BIG fucking negative:sad2::growlmad:! Feel like someone just stabbed me in the heart. :cry: I HATE HPts and LTTC. Funny part is I had a good cry then treated myself to a new pair of boots that are on sale for Cyber monday :haha:. Guess, I'm not out yet since the :witch: hasn't came. Bitch needs to hurry the f up or piss off for 9 months and give me a :bfp: in 3 days.
> 
> What was your AF treat, Wannabeprego?

Big hugs to you hun....I am so sorry about the BFN!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: That dammed :witch: is a big tease isnt she, leading you on by taking her sweet time to show.... Grrrrr....:growlmad: I hope this isnt the case and that you get your BFP!!!! :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/hugs-7.gif



My special treat was that I had a few glasses of some alcoholic eggnog... it is sooo yummy and always comes out in the holiday season... so delicous..... :blush:


----------



## babydust1990

Can I join in? haha I'm fairly new to B&B :)

My fb status would be 'I... Will... Not... Test... Early...' haha!


----------



## AquaM

My new facebook status would say:

Yes thank you for pointing out that my brother is expecting his second child, I do know he is seven years younger than me and once again thank you all for being so considerate. :dohh:


----------



## Damita

Happy 16 months to me


----------



## missymuffet

How come my friend just got pregnant with her THIRD baby while religiously using birth control and I am trying and I can't seem to get pregnant?!?! It's NOT fair!!!


----------



## Armywife84

Wannabeprego- Thanks, :friends:! Never had alcoholic eggnog, maybe I'll give it a shot. I even indulged in a bag of cheese puffs :munch:, so bad!! 

So freaking annoyed that the wench isn't here yet! I HATE :grr: being in limbo. 

Oh, I didn't tell you..when I was home, my mother had bought this figurine for her table. It's this little girl with reddish pigtails and a pink dress. I asked her about it and she said she felt compelled to buy it because something told her that this is what her first granddaughter is going to look like! :saywhat: She then assured me that my first child was going to be a girl because she's had 3 dreams so far about her future grandchild. WTF?? Is the woman mental? I had no words for this. :nope:

So how are you holding up? How did you bounce back from your sadness with LTTC? 

FB Status: :finger: you, :witch:. I HATE, HATE you for being late.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Armywife, I am doing alright and have been keeping busy today to keep my mind off of TTC. I went nuts and cleaned the house like a mad women. I cleaned all 3 of our bathrooms, vacumed, swept and dusted etc. Than I finished putting up the Christmas decorations and finished decorating our tree. It came out pretty. I have included a picture. 



I hope that your mother is right and that her premonition comes true!! As weird as it sounds I do think that some people do have the ability to see the future. Do you or your DH have red hair??? Or does red hair run in your damily? I hope your Mom didnt upset you, I think she meant well. :hugs:

If you like Baileys Irish Creme or Tequila Rosa than you would probably like the egg nog stuff. It is like a creme liquor. I think it is yummy and it only takes 1 glass to give me a decent buzz, but I am not a big drinker so it doesnt take me much to give me a buzz... LOL.... I get this Pennsylvania Dutch brand and would recommend it if you end up buying some... :winkwink:


----------



## we can't wait

Status: I wish the damn :witch: would just show up! I hate being in limbo... Going on CD40 tomorrow. :cry:


----------



## Armywife84

Wannabeprego- Ooooh, that's a VERY pretty tree! I love your star topper too! Very hard to find a decent topper, they're all too glittery or too heavy that they make the tree topple over. I've also been on the hunt for a decent wreath. 

I believe that too, but I think my mother is just nutty. My grandmother and cousin have red hair, but that's it. The rest of everyone is brunette in my family and blond or brunette in my DH's family. I'm sure she meant well, but I think I'm going to make her put that figurine away when I visit. It's rather intimidating. 

I like Bailey's Irish creme, although it is a bit thick. Is eggnog really thick and eggy?:haha: Lol, I just need to try it. I know we're going to a winery to select something nice for Christmas and NYE. Last time, we bought this peach-pineapple wine that was to die for! :wine:


----------



## Try Rocking

Getting a call from my gyno with the results of my tests in half an hour, hopefully it's good news.


----------



## beccah11

spend a majority of my free time thinking about babies, baby names, baby clothes, baby nursery, nursing, baby toys, babies birthdays! 
argh, why can't we have one?:(


----------



## littlesteph

sometimes i can't stand my sister, she keeps telling me to stop thinking about it, you can't just stop thinking about it untill it happens, besides it's easy for her to say it she tried less then 3 weeks before she got pregnant.


----------



## Smile181c

Love this idea :thumbup:

My status: WE'RE TRYING FOR A BABY!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Kiki1993

I'm not uppose to be here yet but wanted to see what TTC is like and my status is aimed at you all:
Just look back to the first pages of this thread, all the women that were in your shoes not too long ago and now they are pregnant, it will happen before you know it! :happydance: Can't wait till i'm in here!!!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I saw a shooting star the other night, and I made a wish. Today I saw two magpies, two for joy. I hope these are signs that this is our month :xmas12:


----------



## armywife11

"I just want _one_ for my own... More than you could ever know... Make my wish come true... Baby all I want for Christmas is _a baby_!"

Yea in that mood...


----------



## Armywife84

Still no mother f*cking period!!! :hissy:. This is seriously getting on my nerves. Don't really want to buy another HPt to confirm what I already know :cry:. Come on you stupid :witch:!


----------



## Damita

Am I ever going to get preggers? 16 months :cry:


----------



## LittleBunnie

I'm tired of my Husband's ex-girlfriend & babies mother using their child as a pawn. & tired that it seems like my husband is too pansy to stand up to her . :growlmad: It's been a year or so and she's still stuck on him and has been trying to ruin our marriage from the beginning.

I'd post it on FB, but it would just cause more drama for him. :shrug:


----------



## AC1987

My status would be...

:sad2: why can't I get pregnant?!!?


----------



## Try Rocking

I just have to believe it will happen for us. It happened once before and it will happen again. I won't let it get me down, I will keep a PMA.


----------



## Armywife84

Damita said:


> Am I ever going to get preggers? 16 months :cry:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Armywife84

Finally, the Af shows up! On another sour note, I'm passing up another birthday. Now, I hope I can be a mother at 27. My wishes for 25 and 26 obviously didn't happen. :cry::cry:


----------



## wantanerd

Armywife84 said:


> Finally, the Af shows up! On another sour note, I'm passing up another birthday. Now, I hope I can be a mother at 27. My wishes for 25 and 26 obviously didn't happen. :cry::cry:

I feel you. Those were my feelings when my 26th and 27th birthdays. Two months after I turned 27, I got the news. 27 will be a good year for you =)


----------



## Damita

Armywife84 said:


> Finally, the Af shows up! On another sour note, I'm passing up another birthday. Now, I hope I can be a mother at 27. My wishes for 25 and 26 obviously didn't happen. :cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: had the same for my 25 and 26 too :( Lets hope we both hit by the time we are 27 :thumbup:


----------



## 8buzzybee8

That all this :sex: has given me a UTI - still worth it


----------



## Tanzibar83

Back from Florida and cannot be bothered going back to work ever! Come on lottery win!


----------



## wannabeprego

Armywife84 said:


> Finally, the Af shows up! On another sour note, I'm passing up another birthday. Now, I hope I can be a mother at 27. My wishes for 25 and 26 obviously didn't happen. :cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Hugs_Friend.jpg


----------



## Armywife84

So happy that I don't have to face my insensitive, smug, heavily pregnant SIL this Christmas :happydance:! They're staying in AZ this year! My Christmas just got a lot merrier!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Damita

^ yay! :happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Another FB announcement but this one is extra hard for me :( she is 20 and pregnant with her 4th :(

My FB status would be - You are 20 got 3 kids already and you and your new DRUGGY boyfriend after being together for a few months think its alright to have a baby!?!?!? You dont even look after the 3 you already have!!!!!! oh and also GET OF THE DRUGS!!

I would add some strong words in there but i will spare you that and try keep my dignity!


----------



## Tanzibar83

new FB message for today:

Can't be bothered working, really I can't. the place I work for are keen for everyone to progress and challenge themselves but hell I can't be bothered challenging my hubby on the xbox! I sound like a right lazy bum, infact scrap that, I want to get out of the job which I have zero passion for, it's IT and I don't care if things go wrong I just want to get the job done. I prefer being a "robot" type worker, not someone who makes a difference. Now where's my lottery win??!!

PS. Still need to start my xmas shopping :(


----------



## mummy2one

Is a green olive!! (noone knows were expecting but think this would give it away) lol x


----------



## Armywife84

Screw 2011. Who am I kidding that this is going to magically be the month? I've tried so hard this year and 3/4's of last year, that this month is going to be just like the rest of them.

I told my DH today that if I can't get pregnant then he's going to become an officer, and I'm going to fully invest myself in my career. If I can't have a baby, then I want $$ and lots of it. I want to be able to buy high fashion, drive a brand spanking new Mercedes, live in a fabulous fuck off modern home, and take lavish trips around the world like it's no big deal. Everything a family wouldn't be able to do. Money can't buy me happiness, but it can buy me temporary happiness with shiny new things.


----------



## gilmore85

i hate being bloated and it leading to nothing :growlmad:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I think AF should be due tomorrow. :( i never want her here again ever!


----------



## Try Rocking

I wish I would just stop spotting and have my period start. Come on already!


----------



## hellohefalump

CD59 :-/ what's going on?


----------



## Blossomgirl

Yes, I know I'm turning 32 in 9 days. No, I'm not delaying having a baby to torture my own mother. YES, I WANT KIDS. I've always wanted kids. Stop asking stupid questions. It makes it hurt more. :(


----------



## Smile181c

And so my first cycle of TTC begins! :happydance:


----------



## hellohefalump

good luck smile ^


----------



## Smile181c

Thankyou :)


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Dear facebook "friends", not my dear family of course.....Really I believe some of you to be shallow, especially one unnamed "friend" who is 34 weeks pregnant at the moment. You are a conceited little thing and I'm sick and tired of hearing about all of your check ups, seeing pictures of your baby bump, and getting pregnancy craving updates. I envy you, I wish I could be in your shoes, but looks like you are getting everything you ever wanted. Oh and pregnant girl that I work with, you are so lucky with 3 and now 6 months pregnant with a son. Please, for the love of God, STOP rubbing your belly constantly, it is breaking my broody little heart!! Thank You, God Bless, and Take Care xx


----------



## Damita

where's my little miracle?


----------



## Damita

Armywife84 said:


> Screw 2011. Who am I kidding that this is going to magically be the month? I've tried so hard this year and 3/4's of last year, that this month is going to be just like the rest of them.
> 
> I told my DH today that if I can't get pregnant then he's going to become an officer, and I'm going to fully invest myself in my career. If I can't have a baby, then I want $$ and lots of it. I want to be able to buy high fashion, drive a brand spanking new Mercedes, live in a fabulous fuck off modern home, and take lavish trips around the world like it's no big deal. Everything a family wouldn't be able to do. Money can't buy me happiness, but it can buy me temporary happiness with shiny new things.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: me too!!!! and amazing couples only holidays :winkwink:


----------



## Try Rocking

Keeping my fingers (not legs!) crossed that it will happen this cycle!


----------



## Yammas

Dear sister dont get riled and 'disown' me because I refuse to feel sorry for you I so hope ur not pg right now as you'll most likely just palm it off on whoever will take it when you cant be arsed or use it as a pawn to seek even more attention than you already do.

Grrr (sorry havin a bad day)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Would like to die now.


----------



## wish4ababy

expecting niece/nephew number TEN now... when the feck's it gonna be my turn??????????


----------



## Armywife84

Niece/nephew #4 (don't really care) will be here Jan. I'm sure it's only a matter of time before #5 will be expected by my other SIL. While I'm still at 0. Pathetic. 

FB Status: I can't shake these feelings of emptiness and incompleteness.


----------



## Blossomgirl

Today's invisible FB status: 

Another BFN, and I know AF is nearly here. Utterly heartbroken.


----------



## addie140910

I would say... Well I did finally say today.... 

"If You don't like being called on your BS then don't give me BS to call you on. I mean really it's simple."

I also un friended someone who I have been friends with since I was 15 years old. But seriously tired of all the drama. I don't have time for it.


----------



## Reba

Sad that this Christmas we won't be sharing wonderful news with our families :(


----------



## Try Rocking

Reba said:


> Sad that this Christmas we won't be sharing wonderful news with our families :(

I'm sorry hon :hugs: I was hoping we'd be able to tell everyone at Christmas too. Hopefully next Christmas we'll each be holding a brand new baby :hugs:


----------



## MrsEngland

Super excited to be trying for a brother or sister for Delilah!!!


----------



## kassiaethne

Trying to get pregnant...because everyone and their mother will start asking whens the baby coming...and I hate to say not yet as the months go by


----------



## longing

30 is just around the corner for me, dont want it to happen, not without a baby, sad


----------



## Tanzibar83

just want to cancel xmas this year, want to cancel my bday too, I want 2012 to get here already but I don't want to say goodbye to this year, how messed up am I?


----------



## butterfly0901

wish christmas would hurry up so I can know where I stand! so wish we could know instantly what's happening inside our bodies!!


----------



## Armywife84

Tanzibar83 said:


> just want to cancel xmas this year, want to cancel my bday too, I want 2012 to get here already but I don't want to say goodbye to this year, how messed up am I?

You're absolutely normal! IMO, this year can't get over fast enough. Idk if I'm going to even celebrate the new year coming, because it may be another crap year. :coffee:

FB Status: I'm dreading the next family function with DH's mother's side of the family. Surely, the "When are you having children?" questions will start up. We've been married for nearly 2 years and are of course the only ones without LOs. :cry: 

On another note, I'm NOT regretting the shot and drinks I had last night during my 2WW. :drunk:


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Really disappointed that I did not get that Christmas BFP this year. :sad2:


----------



## Torsornin

stupid cousin dont know why you get a second baby when you can hardly handle the terror daughter that you have now.
And you you young whipper snapper - I remember when you were BORN how dare you get knocked up before me :< 
and you - you used to be such a bitch and a trouble maker and I find out that YOU are now preggo 

Why can they get preggo and not me *seriously cries*


----------



## Smile181c

_my status: Just want to know if I've ov'd or not! Why do our bodies have to be so confusing _


----------



## Blossomgirl

Today's invisible status: 

Yes, it's true: during the 2 days I spent with my baby nephew, I didn't miss my husband at all. However, now that I'm home again, with Hubby, I miss my nephew a lot. Does that make me a terrible wife??


----------



## Tanzibar83

my fb status for today: why is it when you're at a dark stage in life, you go out and it feels as though the whole world is slapping you across the face? just been to trafford centre and was crying my eyes out at all the new babies, prams, new mothers, baby shops....why can't I just crawl under a rock and hide myself from the world, this unfair world at that? xxxx


----------



## wannabeprego

Tanzibar83 said:


> my fb status for today: why is it when you're at a dark stage in life, you go out and it feels as though the whole world is slapping you across the face? just been to trafford centre and was crying my eyes out at all the new babies, prams, new mothers, baby shops....why can't I just crawl under a rock and hide myself from the world, this unfair world at that? xxxx

Awww, I am so sorry that you are having such a ruff time hun... Huge Hugs going out to you!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Hugs_Friend.jpg


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks wannabeprego, I really hope your tww is one that ends in joy, really keeping my fingers crossed for you sweetie, xxxxx


----------



## wannabeprego

Can't handle Facebook today..Logged on and a friend on there is announcing they are 5 months pregnant with their 3rd son... If only it was that easy for me.. Just Bam start trying, and than Bam I'm pregnant.....Sigh....


----------



## Tanzibar83

Oh those are the worse updates to read. It's like those couples will never know how truly heartbreaking it is NOT seeing that BFP every cycle.


----------



## wannabeprego

"Man could I ever go for a drink right now!!! But I am to dam broke to be able to afford any since we are broke from X-mas shopping...blah..."


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Todays status would be.....

You dont want your 5 month old baby for her first christmas because your stupid GF is so selfish and when out to get drunk and started a fight and landed herself in hospital! and she wants your to be sitting at her bedside rather than you giving your daughter the christmas she diserves! So my 'Last' (im hoping) Christmas before we have a baby we are looking after your baby! who you havent had all week because our mother has had her :/ pfft you dont deserve her!


----------



## Armywife84

Hugs to my pals wannabeprego and Tanz! Hope you ladies are making it thru the rest of this awful year as best as you can! Maybe 2012 will be a little better.

Fb status: If I have to hear about Baby Ava (redundant name, I know)one more time I'm going to go postal on my MIL and other in laws. I hate my SIL and don't give a flying feck about her pregnancy.


----------



## Jai Me

When will I get my BFP? Im almost 29 and thought it would've happened by now. 
:brat:


----------



## Try Rocking

Staying positive! Hopefully we can at least conceive around Christmas!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Army, thanks for the kind words and support hun... :hugs::hugs: :flower:

AFM, my status would be... "Must find the motivation to get off my ass and work out, I really need to shed some pounds...sigh... I just dont have the energy or motivation, and this depressing gloomy weather isnt helping either, it sucks when it is dark at 4:30.... sigh....."


----------



## Armywife84

*Sigh*, I need to shed a few holiday pounds as well. A pathetic part of me is hoping it's because of a bean. Ha! Surely after holiday shopping counts as exercise?

FB Status: I cannot wait to go back to hiding at home. So tired of being at the in-laws and listening to baby talk. It makes me feel so insignificant that I don't have a grandchild to contribute to the family.


----------



## dizzy65

FB status : i love my son so much and hope by this time next year he will have a lil bro or sister to play with and love :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Todays status would be,

I'm Ovulating!!!!! WooHoo I hope the TWW goes quick!!!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Good luck misszoie - I so hope I'm not far behind you, xxxx


----------



## Inoue

Invisable facebook status: 

We will try when WE feel like we can cope with it. I have enough problems talking to my DH about the subject, let alone you. Congrats to SIL for another preg announcement ~ now thats 9 nieces and nephews i have. OH and one more thing, we _do_ have alot of money and we spend a fair amount on your kiddy winks at christmas, but me and DH are human beings and have a 'child like spirit' to want a gift in return. Just because we dont have kids, it doesnt mean we dont count...

Rant over :kiss:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Tanzibar83 said:


> Good luck misszoie - I so hope I'm not far behind you, xxxx

My fingers a tightly crossed for us both hun x


----------



## Armywife84

Goodluck ladies! I believe I'm out this Friday, already feel the wench. Silly me didn't pack any tampons because somehow I believed I wouldn't need them this time. Ha!

FB Status: Come on you wench, I know you're coming. And because you were late last month, you should be polite and arrive early this time.


----------



## Hopefulwishes

Christmas 2010 & 2011 all I wanted was a little baby.. 2012 please be kind I can't take this much longer,a whole other year of nothing will kill me.


----------



## Try Rocking

Please please let me get pregnant this cycle!


----------



## Sunnii

Period! Please, I beg you.. Appear! Finally appear so I know everything is working and so that me and OH can finally TTC! PLEASE. Damnit!


----------



## Sunshine15

FB status: please stop asking or commenting that we need to have a baby every time I post a picture of my niece


----------



## Blossomgirl

Sunshine15 said:


> FB status: please stop asking or commenting that we need to have a baby every time I post a picture of my niece

I would have no qualms about actually posting that one! I've said it to my mother before too. She makes the baby comment every time I post a picture of my pets. 


Today's secret FB status: We're picking up our shiny new car today!!!! Yay!!!! 



(not allowed to post it, cos hubby wants to be the one to announce it first, but he wants to have the car and show his parents before it gets announced on FB. *eyeroll* )


Tomorrow's secret FB status: Ok, we have the car. Now we just need to sell our flat and buy a house, and then we can start TTC!! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Fb status: 1DPO!! Tww I am here! Don't make me crazy with hysterical pregnancy symptoms!! Pls be kind to me, you know I'm obsessed with peeing on a stick!!


----------



## Armywife84

FB Status: Dear 2011, 

Go feck yourself :finger:!

Cheers!
-Jackie

Dear 2012, 

2010 and 2011 were horrible to me. I'd like for us to have a good relationship and this be the year that I conceive our baby. Cut me some slack and give me some positiveness. Preferably on a piss stick. 

Cheers!
-Jackie


----------



## Tanzibar83

Armywife84 I soooo hope 2012 is your year, you deserve your god damn overdue BFP, this world is full of idiots and ungrateful people it's not fair they get to produce and produce offspring when there's lovely ladies like you who try and try and try but get nowhere.

FB message: cupcake, mummy doesn't want to say goodbye to 2011, it would be like saying goodbye to you all over again. You did something amazing to daddy and I, you gave us hope, hope that one day we'll get there again, we can't thank you enough sweetie. xxxxx


----------



## gemmy

BDing into the new year - I should be ovulating in the next couple of days!!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Todays status would be: I will not POAS!, I will not POAS!, I will not POAS!, I will not POAS!, I will not POAS!!. Saying it makes me want to POAS! :S Holding out untill the 9th!!!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

good luck misszoie, let me know how you get on with testing, xxxx


----------



## Armywife84

Tanzibar83 said:


> Armywife84 I soooo hope 2012 is your year, you deserve your god damn overdue BFP, this world is full of idiots and ungrateful people it's not fair they get to produce and produce offspring when there's lovely ladies like you who try and try and try but get nowhere.
> 
> FB message: cupcake, mummy doesn't want to say goodbye to 2011, it would be like saying goodbye to you all over again. You did something amazing to daddy and I, you gave us hope, hope that one day we'll get there again, we can't thank you enough sweetie. xxxxx

Tanz-I'm trying the whole positive attitude/changes, but we'll see how long that lasts. Still hoping that it happens, but in the back of my mind I remain doubtful. LTTC/infertility/losses really play a number on you. Thank you for the kind words..right back at you!

Have you given your bean a name? I like how one LTTCer named the bean she lost Sprout. 

FB Status: Going to make some changes this year (not talking about my hair color). I'm going to aim for happiness, not true happiness but not the kind I've been faking for the last year either. My FB is getting deleted, we're moving come Feb, I'm going back to school, I'm going to shed these holiday pounds, focus on me, save for alternative treatments, take control of my life from depression, and still try for a baby. But it's not going to be my #1 priority, maybe #2.


Here's to 2012 :wine:, may it bring us the positive changes we so deserve! Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Aw wow, I'm pleased you have plans in place, sounds like we'll be seeing a different you in 2012 :) 

I think I'll be deleting my FB account too, it's too stressful! just don't get the urge to re-activate it or you'll get an earful off me! hehe ;)

I bet you'll fall pregnant quicker than lightning now you're making it a number 2 priority, hell if it does I might try your tactic :D

I called my bean cupcake, well hubby did. He usually calls me muffin and wanted to keep it cake related!


----------



## Sunnii

To all you ladies - hope you get your BFPs in 2012! 
I myself will be making a few changes too. 2012 is a new start for me, hopefully with a BFP soon too! I CANT WAIT!


FB Status: I wish I knew what my body was doing. I wish this period would finally appear. And you - I kbow youre pregnant, stop rubbing it in my face, I know you didnt even want to get pregnant! I KNOW I had a miscarriage, fully aware of that! You dont deserve to have another child you spoiled brat! Grow up and sort your life out! argh! Rant over!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

At the start of this year we started trying for our baby, who knew we'd still be waiting at the end of the year? Not me that's for sure. Reading some of the last posts on here has made me shed a few tears as i've been reading so many of these posts on this thread for a while and I really feel like (although I don't know you and have never spoken to you) you really deserve the happiness your baby would finally bring to you :cry::hugs: So I really, truly wish for 2012 to bring us all our wish come true [-o&lt;

I have 2 status updates the first being to wish everyone a happy and healthy new year but the second is to say how immensly pissed off I am at my so called best friend of 18 years, I confided in her about ttc and she blurted it out to my brother in the pub on xmas eve!! People who can't control their tongues, should not drink alcohol!!


----------



## AquaM

My new status:

Ok it's 2012, yes I know that my younger brother is having his second after trying for two months, yes I know that my friend with the 14 month old is having her second after not trying at all and my cousin is having her second as well but she deserves it as much as anyone after her first passed away at 26 days (praying for her everyday). Thanks I know I've been married for 9 months and I'm 33 and a half and not pregnant. I DON'T KNOW WHY YOU FEEL THE NEED TO KEEP REMINDING ME OF ALL THIS!!

Sorry for the rant. Spreading :dust: all over this thread because we all want our happiness too.


----------



## Tanzibar83

it's 2012 and it's the year I'll be having a baby.

You got that mother nature, make it happen!!


----------



## Kiki1993

mines would be:

Oh great another school friend who was out drinking last week has just announced her pregnancy ... oh your moaning because you can't get pissed for the bells? Think of the life inside you that you already drowned in alcohol not long ago .... oh how cute you have a countdown to when you can go out with you friends partying again....oh its on your due date? be more realistic i think your priorties should have changed by then!

Another :
Oh great your pregnant again ... you don't even look after the four year old you have how will you look after a newborn ... btw you could teach the kid you have to not be so violent, if he hits my nephew that violently again i may refer you to social work because where the hell is he learning to swear and threaten to beat a two year old up for taking his toy ... your a disgrace.

(sorry if these seem harsh but i'm fed up of waiting until we are financially secure and ready for a baby before we try while people who are immature "stereotypical chavs" who are popping them out and keep moaning about how job seekers have forgot to pay them or how they are missing out on so much because they are pregnant, it was 99% there choice because i dont believe for a second that 25% of my facebook had contraceptive failures when most are 99% affective!!)


----------



## lookin4bump

Tanzibar83 said:


> it's 2012 and it's the year I'll be having a baby.
> 
> You got that mother nature, make it happen!!

I like this! I think if I could have any facebook status this would be it!
xx:thumbup:


----------



## lupinerainbow

New years resolutions 1. To get pregnant 2. To have a nice pregnancy 3. To have a happy and healthy baby. 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

lupinerainbow, oh yes if I could put your message on fb I so would.

fb message: Why aren't you here ovulation? I know where you live and I know your number, just come out and no one will get hurt.


----------



## AdaMarie

If we were successful this month, our baby would be due on our one year anniversary! Fingers crossed!


----------



## gemmy

still have a smiley face, so still at it!!!


----------



## Armywife84

Tanz- You and DH can make a bean again!

FB Status: So pleased with myself, I just deleted my actual Fertile, *cough* Facebook. No more logging on and scanning my home page to see some lucky bitch's positive piss stick or a new mother moaning about her lack of sleep due to her colicky newborn!! :happydance::happydance: Now I just need AF to get here, or a :bfp: works too.


----------



## ArmyWife91210

MissingBubs said:


> I want my tube and babies back and I don't want to wait for IVF!!! Do I even need IVF?? I wish it was Jan so I knew where I stand. And can all of my fb friends pease stop announcing your pregnancies because its driving me slowly insane!!! (fairly long status there, but you get the jist!!)

In addition to yours:

So hurt by everyone else getting pregnant.. people that are un worthy, and don't deserve a child.. 
We've been trying for almost 3 yrs this March 2012, and it comes so easily for everyone else.. and why do I have to suffer miscarriages, when everyone else becomes pregnant and STAYS PREGNANT!!??:cry:


----------



## ArmyWife91210

Armywife84 said:


> Tanz- You and DH can make a bean again!
> 
> FB Status: So pleased with myself, I just deleted my actual Fertile, *cough* Facebook. No more logging on and scanning my home page to see some lucky bitch's positive piss stick or a new mother moaning about her lack of sleep due to her colicky newborn!! :happydance::happydance: Now I just need AF to get here, or a :bfp: works too.

I was actually thinking about doing the same THINGS!! I just don't know if I can go without talking to my family, being as we're stationed in GA, But, then I think... what did we do without FB? CALL, WRITE, VISIT?! People don't do any of that anymore, it's much more simple to send texts and FB messages.. annoying.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Well done Armywife84 about the FB, how do you feel now it's done?

Fb message: back to crappy work tomorrow, don't know how I'll cope, really hope I can get a more simple job over the next month or two.


----------



## sailorsgirl

AdaMarie said:


> If we were successful this month, our baby would be due on our one year anniversary! Fingers crossed!

Ooh fingers crossed for you! Our bubba number 1 was due 4 days after our 1 year anniversary (she came 10 days before) :) xxx

Id like to say "taking my last pill this week, then the NTNP starts! Eeek Excited"

But I dont want people of fb constantly asking "arent you pregnant yet?" or "dont you think its too soon?" etc etc lol

xxxx


----------



## lovemybabaa

sick off people not puttin there prioties right and am old enough too be a mamm:flower:


----------



## AdaMarie

My status today would read: Another BFN, no AF yet though. I just don't understand why it isn't happening for us. Now to spend my day off doing the period dance (is that it?)!


----------



## Try Rocking

Please let me get a BFP when I test next week!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

5 dpo 7 days untill i can POAS!!! :D x


----------



## Tanzibar83

Good luck misszoie, wow your tww is just flying by


----------



## Dawn2411

Mine would say "got a smiley face on my opk this morning!"


----------



## Armywife84

ArmyWife91210 said:


> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> Tanz- You and DH can make a bean again!
> 
> FB Status: So pleased with myself, I just deleted my actual Fertile, *cough* Facebook. No more logging on and scanning my home page to see some lucky bitch's positive piss stick or a new mother moaning about her lack of sleep due to her colicky newborn!! :happydance::happydance: Now I just need AF to get here, or a :bfp: works too.
> 
> I was actually thinking about doing the same THINGS!! I just don't know if I can go without talking to my family, being as we're stationed in GA, But, then I think... what did we do without FB? CALL, WRITE, VISIT?! People don't do any of that anymore, it's much more simple to send texts and FB messages.. annoying.Click to expand...

There's always the good old cellular phone! :haha:


----------



## Armywife84

Tanz- It's refreshing. I don't have to log on and fear announcements anymore! Like the other Armywife pointed out, we need to revert back to old fashioned communication. A letter, email, phone call, visit, or text! :haha:

I hope you find another replacement job soon. 

FB Status: I'm rather glad AF is here, although she did bring some pain with her. ](*,)


----------



## futrbabymaker

My cousin just announced her third pregnancy. She is one of the people I first confided in that we were ttc (that was in the early months of her 2nd pregnancy). Her husband announced it on facebook last night and I got a message from her saying, "Hey sweetie, I didn't want you to find out in his facebook status, I just found out I am PG :)" It's nice that she wanted to tell me herself before I read it but I hadn't logged on last night and my mom called to tell me before I read either of those. I literally had to hang up the phone as fast as possible. I started bawling and my husband just held me for over an hour while I sobbed all over his shirt. I am truly happy for her but at the same time I feel so jealous. She's had a beautiful little girl and now another pregnancy all while I've been ttc. So, my facebook status would say:

"I really wish I could be as happy for you all as you want me to be. I really wish I could be the kind of person who could separate my feelings of jealousy and anger from my feelings of happiness for others, but I can't."


----------



## futrbabymaker

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqfGqOx2iDQ <----This is a youtube video with a song about ttc and the pain it can cause. I love this song.


----------



## Jsmom5

Omg, that video made me cry! There is hope! Baby dust to all!


----------



## gilmore85

Hope 2012 gives us all what we have been trying so long for


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Todays status would be,

I log into FB to see this statue "Had enuff of bein pregnant now wish she wud cum early" then someone asks how long she has left and she has 7 weeks left!! Thats wishiing your babies life into danger! GRRR It makes me so angry! (Also she has 3 kids and shes only 21 )


----------



## Athomemum

I would say;

Stop asking me when we'll be having another, it's not like I'm trying _not_ to get pregnant!


----------



## Smile181c

My new years resolution is to be the best mummy I can be come Sept 2012. Also wishing all my TTC ladies the best of luck in getting their bfps! 2012 is your year!


----------



## wannabeprego

futrbabymaker said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqfGqOx2iDQ <----This is a youtube video with a song about ttc and the pain it can cause. I love this song.

Wow, thank you for the video, it literally brought tears to my eyes!!!:cry::hugs:


----------



## gemmy

great vid futrbabymaker!

FB status:

Going to docs later, think I have a urine infection but it's making me bleed and stings terribly!! I'm only 1dpo so it CAN'T be baby related, just very odd.


----------



## wannabeprego

My FB status would be:

"Finally got the courage up to schedule my Saline Sonohysterography this Thursday afternoon. I am nervous about the procedure because my HSG was painful and I got sick and threw up after that procedure. I am hoping that the bump that was found on the inside of my uterus is nothing to worry about and that I wont need surgery to have it removed. Hopefully we will be able to move forward with our first round of IUI soon once we get DH's tax return back and can afford to pay for it!! Looking on the bright side finally going through with the procedure after putting it off for 2 months just brings me one step closer to being able to do the IUI!! :thumbup: It is a necessary evil and I am going to have to suck it up I suppose... sigh... :wacko: I hate being poked and probed like a science experiment. I wish I could get pregnant the old fashioned way, but at this point I am so desperate for my BFP I am willing to do whatever it takes to get it!!"


----------



## AdaMarie

My status would now be:
15 DPO, no witch, BFN on EPT Certainty. I feel like giving up. I just don't get it. :(


----------



## Sunnii

fb status: I think I might be getting close to Ovulation!! Yey!!


----------



## Jai Me

FB Status: I caved and decided to test today! :dohh: 
:bfn: 
What else is new?! 
I know there is still HOPE, but I am feeling HOPELESS! :nope:

CD28/11dpo


----------



## usmcwife.em

First off, I'd love to tell everyone to stop asking when we are going to have a baby because we've been trying for 4+ years and still no baby. Trust me, it's not for lack of wanting, hoping, praying, and trying! 

Second, I'd love to say to all my preggo friends, please stop complaining about the morning sickness, weight gain, not being able to drink, not being able to party, etc. Some of us would give ANYTHING to be pregnant and do it without complaining!

Third, I'd love to say to all my friends with kids, please stop complaining about having to get up with a newborn, stop complaining about having to take care of the child/children others would give anything to have, stop complaining about not being able to go out because you can't have a sitter, stop complaining about having no money to spend on yourself because you have another life that you are responsible for.

It is so frustrating to see undeserving people becoming parents when there are so many of us that are ready to give up everything just for a BFP. I have a girl at work that is about 4 months pregnant and all she does is complain about everything. The worst part is she lives with her parents who pay for everything and will undoubtedly be raising this child while she goes out and does whatever she wants to do. 

Just depresses me and makes me want to scream!!


----------



## minni2906

I've been stalking this thread for a while, but I just couldn't put to words what I'd say given the chance...

Christmas eve at DH's family's get together, they do presents by age, or relationship, or any other kind of status... This year they said "Moms" and everyone looked at me like I was supposed to surprise them and open a present.. I've never felt so horrible in my life. This whole time I've been just going with the flow, if it happens it happens... But the more time that passes, the more I think "why me?" I'm supposed to be a "Mooney". I'm supposed to be the "fertile" one! So, my fb status would be a mixture of all of the above. With this side note - "I now completely understand how my sister feels having tried for almost a year and gotten nothing." She has Endo, and PCOS.


----------



## Jai Me

Usmcwife.em I totally agree and I couldn't have said that any better myself!


----------



## Mommyagain

I want this so bad. Please please please be my turn.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Please let this be my cycle you don't understand the impact it would have on my life. We have been trying for over 3 years now and not had a sniff of a bfp. I know DH's sperm count is good and i don't appear to have pcos so far. Don't know why this is taking so long, also would like for FS to hurry up and send out my scan date and my next appointment date. 
Would also like for people to stop asking when we are having children and having to reply not for a while yet.


----------



## futrbabymaker

The nickname "Baby in a bottle" implies that geritol tonic tastes better. Curse you PCOS, for making it so hard for me to get pregnant! <-----THAT would be today's status if I wanted all of my classmates from high school and all of my family to comment and tell me that when it's my time it will happen without nasty, soy sauce looking liquid, that makes me want to puke. :(


----------



## AdaMarie

Facebook status: Oh, hey period, thanks for coming by this month... Now we start all over!


----------



## Sunnii

FB status: Yes Yes Yes! I think I will be ovulating soon! THANK YOU! But geez! I have alot of CM!


----------



## usmcwife.em

Thanks for finally showing your ugly face AF.. But could we maybe get on a set schedule? It would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Todays status would be:

Someone talk me out of POAS in the AM i will be 8dpo ive been sooo goood sooo far dont let me spoil it now!!! :S


----------



## Try Rocking

Wouldn't it be great if people that actually wanted a baby got pregnant?


----------



## Tanzibar83

misszoie - don't do it woman! go for a walk, think about the annoying wait between testing and the results, surely there must be something on the telly you can watch to distract your POAS addict mind :haha:

tryrocking - I agree, doesn't it just seem that people who don't want kids get their wish more than the people who do?


----------



## Momto3and...

I would love to post:

"We have decided to try for baby #4!!! ;)"

After 3 little boys, we are giving it another try. We will be thankful for a heathly baby either way, but this momma wouldn't mind some pink in the house! :) I am going to save this thread, and I have decided NOT to announce my pregancy (when it happens) until I know the sex. I am so tired of being asked about having a little girl.... Dont people understand that you can't pick? Ugh!


----------



## Try Rocking

Tanzibar sadly yes! It's not that I'm bitter, it's just that so many people out there get pregnant and then get rid of it because they can't be bothered.
It makes me sad because there are so many women out there who want babies and try their damndest and have issues. 


Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Tanzibar83 said:


> misszoie - don't do it woman! go for a walk, think about the annoying wait between testing and the results, surely there must be something on the telly you can watch to distract your POAS addict mind :haha:
> 
> tryrocking - I agree, doesn't it just seem that people who don't want kids get their wish more than the people who do?

I will have to go for a walk really early :haha:

When would be acceptable to poas :haha:


----------



## minni2906

Agreed. I had a friendship end because I just couldn't bite my tongue anymore. She was not even 23 yet and had already had 3 abortions. Found out through some mutual friends that she got pregnant a fourth time and was due in Dec, but delivered in Oct. Thankfully the baby is doing just fine.


----------



## Tanzibar83

> When would be acceptable to poas :haha:

hmm acceptable, when is af due, I would say hold out til then ;)

Seriously though, I'd wait a wee bit longer if you can. If you have tonnes of reliable tests I'd say just try again tomorrow and keep a progression of your sticks :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Tanzibar83 said:


> When would be acceptable to poas :haha:
> 
> hmm acceptable, when is af due, I would say hold out til then ;)
> 
> Seriously though, I'd wait a wee bit longer if you can. If you have tonnes of reliable tests I'd say just try again tomorrow and keep a progression of your sticks :DClick to expand...

My CBFM has just informed me i will be 9dpo tomorrow not 8, Yay 1 less day i have to wait.... Can i hold out untill tuesday? YES!!! .... Maybe ...... I hope so :haha:


----------



## Tanzibar83

you can do it, it's not that long if you think about it, get the weekend over with and you're practically there :D


----------



## Longing2bAMum

:af: is due Monday and surprisingly I feel exactly the same as I do every month, so I guess she's on her way..... again :cry:


----------



## wannabeprego

"FU** Me,:dohh: I have to have friggen surgery and I have a polyp in my uterus in addition to the fibroid, which turned out to not be the problem, But the dammed polyp is most likely causing me not to get pregnant... So 2 plus years of TTC, month after month of tears and heart ache were all in vain because it didnt matter what we did, I couldnt get pregnant anyways!!! Aint that a bitch!!! Now I have to get the courage up to have surgery....why does TTC have to be so hard for me... ugghhhhh... I am now officially waiting to try until I can get up the courage and the $$ to pay for surgery... Shit Balls!!! This sucks!!! :growlmad:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So sorry wonnabe :( that sucks! x


----------



## Sunshine15

@wannabeprego- sorry hun sounds like you could use a hug :hugs: TTC shouldn't be this tough on girls like us that want a baby. I hope you get good news from your insurance company. I just had my HSG done today & found out I have a locked tube. What has the doctors said to you about the blockage? What's the next step?


----------



## wannabeprego

Sunshine15 said:


> @wannabeprego- sorry hun sounds like you could use a hug :hugs: TTC shouldn't be this tough on girls like us that want a baby. I hope you get good news from your insurance company. I just had my HSG done today & found out I have a locked tube. What has the doctors said to you about the blockage? What's the next step?

Thank you for the kind words girls....:hugs:

@Sunshine, Well the good news about only one tube being open is that you can still get pregnant and you can still can do IUI with only one tube open. :thumbup:

But, the DR did offer me the option to do a laparoscopy to try to open up the one blocked tube in conjuction with the hysteroscopy that I have to have done to remove the polyp inside my uterus. The laparoscopy is more invasive though because they have to make small incisions in your belly to get to your tubes and has a longer healing time. She wanted me to do the two procedures together because i will be sedated and under anethesia and it would be the best time to knock them both out together in one procedure. I am not sure if I am gooing to do both procedures together or not yet though. 

I might just do the hysteroscopy by itself to remove the polyp because all they do is go in through your cervix and into the uterus to cut out the polyp and it is a quicker and easier recovery time. Although I know that having both tubes open would increase my chances of becoming pregnant. :shrug:


----------



## Sunshine15

Thanks for the info. :winkwink:

When do you go back to the doctor?


----------



## wannabeprego

Sunshine15 said:


> Thanks for the info. :winkwink:
> 
> When do you go back to the doctor?

Your Welcome...:flower: Good luck to you hun!!! :dust::dust:

I havent decided when i am going to schedule the surgery yet, and if i am going to do both procedures or just the hysteroscopy by itself. I have to find out what our out of pocket costs will be to make sure we can afford it and have the DR's billing department figure out the costs before hand so I know when to schedule it. Hopefully I will be able to get it done sooner than later though. Wish me luck...:winkwink:


----------



## Sunshine15

Good luck hun! Keep me posted :)Here's hoping that your out of pocket is zero or very close to it! I cant wait to talk to my RS to see what he suggest. Think I'm going to call tomorrow. What stinks is that we're scheduled to be on vacation when I OV so if he wants me to test during OV its going to have to wait till next month which means January will be a waste. We're still going to try cause after all maybe the HSG might help.


----------



## Jai Me

FB status: The Witch showed up today, wish I could Witch Slap her! :(


----------



## Longing2bAMum

How many more people are going to announce pregnancies, or post pics of their brand new perfect babies on Facebook before it's my turn, sometimes wish I was early 20's again when no-one was even thinking about babies!!


----------



## Jai Me

Longing2bAMum said:


> How many more people are going to announce pregnancies, or post pics of their brand new perfect babies on Facebook before it's my turn, sometimes wish I was early 20's again when no-one was even thinking about babies!!

I totally AGREE!!! Why did I wait so long? I was waiting on DH to be "READY"

:(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive been naughty :( you will be disappointed in me Tanzibar!

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7159/6651790389_fa6513f77e.jpg

On the plus size i see something (10dpo)

I wish i could post that picture to facebook lol


----------



## Blossomgirl

Today's FB status: Walking through town yesterday was depressing. So many people ignoring their kids, yelling at their kids, or allowing their kids to do dangerous things (like running towards a road crossing, or standing up in a pram while mom's pushing it). Do they not realise how lucky they are?????


----------



## Sunnii

FB status for today: Keep getting wetter and wetter, ovulation will you finally come?! or AF.. or something.. come on..


----------



## Tanzibar83

oooo misszoie - slap on hand for you missy!!

The light isn't brilliant in this room so I'm afraid I can't see much >< are you going to be using a frer?

FB Message: BAH I'm starting to feel happy again and that things will be alright - but there's a huge part of me that STILL wants to grieve and be miserable. Ovulation, I think you are to blame for these conflicting emotions. I think you're here so thanks for listening to my pleas but nothing would please me more if you could enforce the lucky sperm into eggy so I can finally feel 100% happy again.

Is that too much to ask?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yeh i did a FRER this morning i posted it in the HPT section x


----------



## usmcwife.em

FB status for the week : This really isn't fair. I don't mind nausea and vomiting if I'm pregnant, but to have it while AF is here? So not cool. P.S. I wish people would be a little more appreciative of their children and responsible for them, if they could only understand how many of us there are that would give anything to have a child...


----------



## MrsH4wkin5

Longing2bAMum said:


> How many more people are going to announce pregnancies, or post pics of their brand new perfect babies on Facebook before it's my turn, sometimes wish I was early 20's again when no-one was even thinking about babies!!

Totally feel the same, me and DH only started TTC on December 30th but suddenly everywhere there are newborn babies, in the shops, on tv, on the internet, all tv adverts are geared towards babies, and 3 people announced on fb that they are with child, just this week alone!

Really ready for it to be my turn even if I am predisposed to :twingirls: !!


----------



## Pingu224

Arrrghhhh all I want is straight answer DH!!! If you say you wanna start TTC then we need to try!!! If you don't wanna try then just f***ing tell me don't lead me on ans just talk to me!!! Arrrrrrgggjhh


Sorry just has the worst day ever and whenever I try to talk to him he diverts the answer and we haven't had sex since we decided we were going to try!!!!!


----------



## rooster100

My Facebook status would be (mainly aimed at my friends who have conceived without thinking about it)
'stop telling me when I 'relax' then I will get pregnant?! You try 'relaxing' when you have been TTC for 7 months and the baby you lost last year was due to be born this month!!


----------



## Armywife84

Just waiting for ovulation :laundry::hangwashing::dishes:.. *Sigh*, I'm so sick of this redundant routine. I wish I could move on with my life. :cry:


----------



## lupinerainbow

I am hoping this month its our turn, but to be honest after 3 years i just can't hold out much hope.


----------



## kassxox

I have 2 statuses I wish I could post:
1."Quit making statuses about your pregnancy every 5 seconds =("
2."Sick of hearing about people with new babies who are still going out to parties and getting drunk all the time, grow up!"


----------



## Tanzibar83

After weeks of testing I've finally got my super duper whooper popper scooper of a positive opk. Trying not to get too excited but I'm pleased by body has ovulated earlier than usual without clomid. Last time I had mucus like this it was October 2010. Come on body do your magic thing again, love you honestly xxxx


----------



## jensha

My status would be:
''Stop telling me that a bottle of wine is all it takes to get pregnant. My luteal phase is too short and my hormones are f*ucked up, so NO, getting drunk is not going to make me pregnant''


----------



## rooster100

can i do another one?

stop complaining to me about your 'terrible pregnacy symptoms' at least you have them!!!


----------



## Try Rocking

A bfp tomorrow would be lovely!


----------



## Twinkl3

After 3 agonising months without an AF and it finally showing up last month I'm hoping so much we get pregnant this year, the emotional pain and distress hurts me to the core :cry: OH would make a wonderful father and it upsets me that in a year and a half of trying I haven't made him one. None of you know the half of my emotions especially when I'm being told I wont get help for another year and until I loose weight :(


----------



## hopingforno2

Mine would be: please stop saying congratulations to me because my heart sinks when I realize its for my wedding not for my baby I should still be carrying :'(


----------



## RomaTomato

I've POAS every day for the past week! I really hope I get a BFP before March 4, my would-have-been due date. 

Last week I had to do a prenatal massage on a woman with the same due date I would have had, I may have cried a little afterwards.


----------



## JessaLynn10

Mine would be: 
It kills me to hear you talk about aborting the baby you don't want when what you consider an "inconvenience" is all I want right now...it's not fair :(


----------



## JessaLynn10

^^^^^ more of a something i wish i could say than a FB status but it feels good to get that off my chest *whew*


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Twinkl3 said:


> After 3 agonising months without an AF and it finally showing up last month I'm hoping so much we get pregnant this year, the emotional pain and distress hurts me to the core :cry: OH would make a wonderful father and it upsets me that in a year and a half of trying I haven't made him one. None of you know the half of my emotions especially when I'm being told I wont get help for another year and until I loose weight :(

Believe me i do know the emotions you are going through!. Try TTC 4 years and told im not getting help full stop...

:hugs: you are not alone x


----------



## Armywife84

It's my own fault, but I went on this other FB I have for coupons...and saw on DH's cousin's page, her congratulating the couple on their new addition :sick: and posted a pic. This picture was of DH's brother cuddling his daughter. I'm so upset because that should've been DH and I by now. :cry::cry::cry: It's not fair!

They can't even afford the 2yr old twins they have now on one low income plus food stamps. Why most those couples always be the most fertile??!! :hissy::hissy:


----------



## newscotland

I have 2 statuses I'd want to say: "wasn't trying to conceive, came off bcp and haven't had a period in 2 months. Was super excited that I was possibly going to be a mommy! After numerous neg HPT's and blood tests, turns out its hormonal, not preggo, low thyroid and have to go to an endocronologist to figure out why my body is freaking out..."

And

"Hate fertile myrtles; don't wanna here about your pregnancy until (if ever) I myself am pregnant and if that happens I will happily boast about my bun in the oven. Yes I'm bitter. Don't judge me."

And lastly.

"Don't tell me not to worry about my low thyroid/hormone imbalances; its my body and sanity and I have every right to be worried especially if it turns out I am in early menopause or experiencing ovarian failure."


----------



## newscotland

Sorry I meant I have *3 statuses :S


----------



## BabyBoyle

Why is everyone else pregnant???!!!!!!!

It's seriously getting to me now been fine all year then a huge influx of babies the last 2 months ::((


----------



## JHartsBaby

Thanks so much, everyone, for assuming I am pregnant all the time just because I love babies.... It's just SO EASY for everyone. NOT.


----------



## LoveMrsP

mine would be..... I just want to be pregnant now! when will it be my turn?


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Me being Positive: "Will be spending this week planting pumpkin seeds, hoping to have a little pumpkin in my arms by Halloween."

and

Me being not so positive: "Why does everyone else get to be pregnant, and I'm still waiting? The lady across the road is showing, an old school friend had her first scan, a family friend is pregnant with her second- she only just had her first! & loads of my school friends have babies already- when is it my turn??" lol

Will think positive thoughts about the pumpkin seeds.... :)


----------



## Tanzibar83

5_year_plan - the pumpkin seeds idea sounds absolutely lovely, that is so sweet.

I've just put an offer in to buying a house which has been accepted and I'm about 8 days from testing. If I get a BFP and the move goes smoothly I think I'll plant some pumpkin seeds too :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I love the pumpkin sead idea too!, Im Moving at the end of the month, im going to plant some in the new place! x


----------



## wannabeprego

Tanzibar83 said:


> 5_year_plan - the pumpkin seeds idea sounds absolutely lovely, that is so sweet.
> 
> I've just put an offer in to buying a house which has been accepted and I'm about 8 days from testing. If I get a BFP and the move goes smoothly I think I'll plant some pumpkin seeds too :D

Congrats on the new house!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## rooster100

my facebook status this morning would read...
another friend has given birth this jan, another baby born in the month my baby should have been born! why is life so unfair! why does it feel like its only me in the world that can not concieve a child when everyone else not only gets pregnant but also manages to keep the baby for 9 months!!!!


----------



## Truffleax

My Status would read - 

Trying not to go insane waiting for Sunday / Monday! please stay away evil witch of doom! please let me be another person to get a BFP using a CBFM for the first month!


----------



## mummy2one

FB Status would read:- 
If that is aimed at me........YES hurt does last forever but it does become easier and please dont ask me how I feel when you really dont give a f**k


----------



## Tanzibar83

Daren't jinx this on the real facebook so I'm putting it here:

7 more days til BFP and the house we're buying is now classed as SOLD so no one else can look. December = worst month on record. January = potentially best month ever.


----------



## Leinzlove

FB Status:

Yay! I got a positive OPK today! BD all lined up... And I'm not missing the eggy this time!


----------



## DemonicKitten

ToxicFox92 said:


> I'm sick and tired of people thinking they know what's best for me, I'm ready to be a mommy and that's all that matters. Age is just a number, get over yourselves!!

love this one =) its exactly what I feel like screaming at my mother in law >.< she's doing our heads in saying we're not ready etc but ive been ready for years lol.. wait until she hears im late ;) and even better if I can finally say "SCREW YOU IM PREGNANT!" lol.

Good luck =)


Mine would be "omg im late!! let this be our mother for a little one <3"


----------



## usmcwife.em

At the moment, my status would be:

Why the hell do I even bother? Almost 3 years married and you still can't grow the **** up and talk to me like a real man. Why is it that every night this week you have been in bed by 9 and won't even talk to me? Already a week and a half since the last time we BD'd and you don't even seem interested. Why do I even bother? Whatever. Hope you enjoy sleeping alone tonight because I'm sleeping on the ****ing couch... Ugh!!

(Directed at the jerk in the bedroom passed out without a clue I'm even mad... Grrrr..)


----------



## misslissa

Hmm mine would be

"must be nice to have such perfect lives, just remember not everyones is so rosy"

"If I was thin life would be about 70% better and I would be able to TTC without spending everyday worrying about being a fat mum to be / mum"

"Money DOES make you happy - if you say it doesn't you have no idea what it's like to have none. It opens doors, pays for better healthcare, takes the pressure off wondering where you might have to live, means you can look after your family and makes life safer" 

Yes they are very bitter status's but it is exactly how I feel most of the time.


----------



## 2Peas4wings

I would say

So sad about our loss, but so ready to have the chance to try again!

When I married my husband (I had a son from a previous marriage) I was open with my SIL about trying for a baby right when we were married because Ry was getting older and we wanted them fairly close. (we had actually already been trying for six months before our wedding, but did NOT tell anyone that) She told me they couldnt have another baby until they moved because they had a two bedroom TINY house & already had two kids (their 6 yo boy and 18 mo girl shared a room) & if they had another baby theyd have to put it in the laundry room. So they were waiting. WELL come May, the month of my wedding, she suddenly gets pregnant. She says they tried, he says they didnt. I got pregnant in May too (on our honeymoon) but miscarried in July. I knew something was not right with the pregnancy from the beginning so I didnt announce it. We got pregnant with Grace six days after & I announced it as soon as I knew. She announced her pregnancy one day after I announced mine. The whole pregnancy it felt she was competing with me. When I was on bedrest for placenta previa & high bp supposedly she had high bp. When I had pre term labor she was having contractions. When Grace wasnt growing neither was hers. Long story short, we arent telling so we can be pregnant by ourselves this time :) But its KILLING me. Both sets of parents know, my sibs know, and my church co-workers know. I have told a couple friends, but they know not to tell anyone. I dont so much have a problem getting pregnant, just a "repeat miscarrier" as the doc said. So I will always be high risk for miscarriage


----------



## jensha

My status would be:

''I'm so f***ing tired of being stressed out ALL the time. And NO, relaxing is not that easy to do.''


----------



## sailorsgirl

Mine would say. "I know all I talk about is my daughter, I know Im always putting too many photos up of her, but I dont care, I have my reasons...if you dont like it, delete me...easy" :)


----------



## Joralyn

Oh wow, totally loving this thread. So many things I want to say, but no one even knows we're trying yet!

Mine would have to be...

"Yes, I waited 9 years to try for a 2nd child. At least I didn't have them back to back to back when I couldn't afford or provide for them."


~Joralyn~


----------



## dizzy65

here goes another month i want to be pregnant soo bad let me get my bfp pls pls pls!


----------



## Winning

"Please stop whinging on your facebook about how little sleep you got last night because your 3 kids kept you awake - I would do ANYTHING to have your sort of sleepless nights instead of mine!!"


----------



## rooster100

Mine today would read 
Yes I am 'ready' to TTC, this is the right time for me! I'm 30 years old not 13!


----------



## dizzy65

My status:

im getting more and more impatient just want to know if im goina be pregnant this month or not!


----------



## SophBabes

What a great idea this topic is. i would say Got smiley face today.. on CD12 Time to BD :) xx :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Todays would be.

I can't take one more announcment after todays... I dont think ive ever felt lower than this point right now.


----------



## threemakefive

just a few weeks ago I would have loved for mine to read:

Most of you don't know it, but I lost a baby, and her name was Penelope and I loved her even if she was only inside me for 10-12 weeks, she was mine, and I am supposed to have her....

And now.....

I had a miscarriage, even after I thought I was done having kids, and now I MUST HAVE ANOTHER BABY!!! :)


----------



## Tanzibar83

:hugs: misszoie, I thought you got your sticky bean too, that makes me sad :(

You know what you have to do? get rid of your facebook, either that or hide everyone from your news feed. That way you won't lose contact with any of them but at the same time you have no idea what they're up to. It's what I do and I can honestly say Facebook has come a stress free environment now!

hope you are well, feel free to PM if you want to chat xxxx


----------



## TiggyRoo

Oh mine would be.... I have battled long enough with endometriosis that has made me take time off from work cancel nights out with friends and bring me to the lowest points of my life, I work hard don't claim benefits I'm NOT entitled to I have an amazing husband who I want a family with is it too much to ask for! Thank you rant over!


----------



## Tanzibar83

:hugs: tiggyroo

FB: what have I done in life that means I may NOT be approved for a mortgage? why do I have endometrioma's on my ovaries? why did I lose my one and only baby? how come hubby and I have extremely bad luck? is it just easier to accept the thought I may never be a mother or a homeowner? I hate those who will never know the struggles or stress of those 2 things. Why does stress keep on lingering in my life, piss off will you?!!???!?!?!? go and annoy those who have had it easy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rooster100

Tanzibar83 said:


> :hugs: tiggyroo
> 
> FB: what have I done in life that means I may NOT be approved for a mortgage? why do I have endometrioma's on my ovaries? why did I lose my one and only baby? how come hubby and I have extremely bad luck? is it just easier to accept the thought I may never be a mother or a homeowner? I hate those who will never know the struggles or stress of those 2 things. Why does stress keep on lingering in my life, piss off will you?!!???!?!?!? go and annoy those who have had it easy!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I could have written that tanzibar! 
Why do I have endometriosis! 
Why did we lose the baby? (due date was tomorrow)
Why couldn't my stupid body have kept that baby I wanted so badly! 
I'm sure I will retire in a rented house!
Why does every facebook friend anounch a pregnancy what feels like almost daily!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Tanzibar83 said:


> :hugs: misszoie, I thought you got your sticky bean too, that makes me sad :(
> 
> You know what you have to do? get rid of your facebook, either that or hide everyone from your news feed. That way you won't lose contact with any of them but at the same time you have no idea what they're up to. It's what I do and I can honestly say Facebook has come a stress free environment now!
> 
> hope you are well, feel free to PM if you want to chat xxxx

I just not going to read my news feeds at all anymore, the only reason i go on there anymore is to go on this stupid game im totally addicted to lol. If i want to check up on someone i can type there name in. That way i dont have to see any more F'ing announcments, I mean how can someone manage to have two kids, who has not got or had a actual boyfriend?!!?!?!?!?!?!? Is she the fricking virgin mary or something! :growlmad::growlmad: No she is the opposite and opens her legs for anything with a pulse :growlmad: Rant over :haha:

The stress over the last few days has totally screwd my 'healthy eating' plan!. And it doesnt help that Cadburys have already bought out the easter creme eggs :/ They are my down fall GRRRR


----------



## Luckie3

Cool idea! I would love to say- We're ttc#4 Yes A Little Tim for the ones that would quote it lol! Can't wait for us to have a little him or her :)


----------



## longing

Well its the day of my big 3-0, and i am feeling increadibly sad, no children at 30, that was so not the plan :nope:


----------



## rooster100

longing said:


> Well its the day of my big 3-0, and i am feeling increadibly sad, no children at 30, that was so not the plan :nope:

 im 30 in march, really thought i would always have a child by then!! it sucks doesnt it? 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY though!!:happydance: x


----------



## wannabeprego

I have fallen victim to the 2WW testing madness and I am feeling so impatient!!!!! I must learn to be patient and wait until the end of next week to retest...............UGGGHHHHHHH...ARRRGGGHHHHHH....... BLAAARRRGGGHHHH.........................:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/killersmiley.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/gw-1.gif


----------



## SunUp

I am frustrated because I can't plan a vacation because I might have to use my leave for IVF and wont have enough leave for both. :/


----------



## Impet Limpet

Mine would simply say "Feel like I'm living my life in two week increments!!" :thumbup:


----------



## Tanzibar83

wannabeprego - hope you can survive the wait honey :hugs:

Impet Limpet - Love your status, can't agree with you more!

FB: another wasted weekend crying my eyes out. Got declined for a mortgage so now I just need some hope we can still get the house of our dreams. Stupid Freaking HSBC, you're in my blacklist now you cretinous bank!!!!


----------



## mummy2one

FB would read:- Sick of been everyones rock, where the f**k were any of you when I miscarried or are any of you when I get all the announcements of newly pregnant family and friends.......not even 6weeks after :cry:


Had a very very bad weekend.........taking myself back to bed to :cry: some more


----------



## SunUp

mummy2one said:


> FB would read:- Sick of been everyones rock, where the f**k were any of you when I miscarried or are any of you when I get all the announcements of newly pregnant family and friends.......not even 6weeks after :cry:
> 
> 
> Had a very very bad weekend.........taking myself back to bed to :cry: some more

:hugs:
Its hard to be a rock for others when you feel so weak yourself. Allow yourself time to cry and grieve but also allow yourself time to be strong. 

"Anyone can give up, it's the easiest thing in the world to do. But to hold it together when everyone else would understand if you fell apart, that's true strength."


----------



## wannabeprego

Tanzibar83 said:


> wannabeprego - hope you can survive the wait honey :hugs:
> 
> Impet Limpet - Love your status, can't agree with you more!
> 
> FB: another wasted weekend crying my eyes out. Got declined for a mortgage so now I just need some hope we can still get the house of our dreams. Stupid Freaking HSBC, you're in my blacklist now you cretinous bank!!!!

Thanks hun!!!:flower: 

I am sorry about the problems you are having with getting approved for a mortgage... big hugs and good luck to you hun....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## gemmy

Hey ladies, I had no children when I was 30 and felt down at the time. I started TTC when I was two months after my 30th and finally fell pregnant a year and a half later (10 months of intensive trying, the rest just not preventing...) . Had my son 4 months after my 32nd birthday. Please don't worry about your age and when it will happen. I'm almost 34 now, TTC no.2. Finally able to move into a bigger house after a lot of hurdles....these things happen eventually, give it time. Also either deactivate facebook (I have) or go down your newsfeed and unsubscribe from all the people whos statues are getting on your nerves!

My status : Wondering how I am or what I'm doing?? Call me and find out!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Great advice there gemmy, already on top of the FB news feed suggestion already - if you don't do it stress won't go away, it's torture and unless you realise that you'll be stuck in a vicious cycle. Took me ages to realise that. The past month has been nice and easy on FB!

Personally I feel pressured for a baby (just turned 28) but it's not because it's an age thing it's more of what I wanted when I was younger, it was like one of those fairytale things you expect to happen by the time your 16,18,21,25,30 etc...I think most women would probably agree - it's not the fact its "30", its the fact that generally women have kids in their 20's so when you're growing up with that you feel it MUST and WILL happen to you around the same because you also want that and you also want to feel part of the majority. 

Like when friends lose their virginity, you just want to feel normal and typical you feel pressured into losing it yourself. 

Thats the outlook I've adopted any way. Been TTC since aug 2010, finally fell pregnant Nov 11 but lost baby at 8 weeks only a month later. I have to accept the fact that no one can guarantee it will happen again, no one will know for sure if hubby and I will ever be lucky again, but need to be real sometimes. Yes dec 2013 I will hit the big 30, I sort of need to pump out the 2 kids I really wanted before then - will it happen? probably not, but I hope to have at least 1 by then.

xxxx


----------



## gemmy

Tanzibar83 said:


> Great advice there gemmy, already on top of the FB news feed suggestion already - if you don't do it stress won't go away, it's torture and unless you realise that you'll be stuck in a vicious cycle. Took me ages to realise that. The past month has been nice and easy on FB!
> 
> Personally I feel pressured for a baby (just turned 28) but it's not because it's an age thing it's more of what I wanted when I was younger, it was like one of those fairytale things you expect to happen by the time your 16,18,21,25,30 etc...I think most women would probably agree - it's not the fact its "30", its the fact that generally women have kids in their 20's so when you're growing up with that you feel it MUST and WILL happen to you around the same because you also want that and you also want to feel part of the majority.
> 
> Like when friends lose their virginity, you just want to feel normal and typical you feel pressured into losing it yourself.
> 
> Thats the outlook I've adopted any way. Been TTC since aug 2010, finally fell pregnant Nov 11 but lost baby at 8 weeks only a month later. I have to accept the fact that no one can guarantee it will happen again, no one will know for sure if hubby and I will ever be lucky again, but need to be real sometimes. Yes dec 2013 I will hit the big 30, I sort of need to pump out the 2 kids I really wanted before then - will it happen? probably not, but I hope to have at least 1 by then.
> 
> xxxx

That is a good comparison with the virginity thing - I never thought of it like that. You are right, you do get to an age when you feel like you just want to be like everyone else. I often envy those trying in their early 20's and think I wish I had my head screwed on that early in life. But things just happen the way they are supposed to I guess and you just need to believe. That is so sad that you lost your baby, I can't even begin to imagine. Keep that positive outlook. :dust: for your next BFP


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks honey, I believe my cupcake gave us the hope we needed, it had dwindled over the past 14 months so her prescence gave us a massive booster you know?!

Miss her like crazy, there's only been 3 days since the loss where I've not cried. It will get better, it just has to, but for now I have to just let time do it's healing thing.xxxx


----------



## gemmy

Tanzibar83 said:


> Thanks honey, I believe my cupcake gave us the hope we needed, it had dwindled over the past 14 months so her prescence gave us a massive booster you know?!
> 
> Miss her like crazy, there's only been 3 days since the loss where I've not cried. It will get better, it just has to, but for now I have to just let time do it's healing thing.xxxx

Yes definately, you have faith now that you will be pregnant again and although it's tough now you will be a strong mummy. That is a long time ttc, but onwards and upwards now. xx


----------



## longing

gemmy said:


> Hey ladies, I had no children when I was 30 and felt down at the time. I started TTC when I was two months after my 30th and finally fell pregnant a year and a half later (10 months of intensive trying, the rest just not preventing...) . Had my son 4 months after my 32nd birthday. Please don't worry about your age and when it will happen. I'm almost 34 now, TTC no.2. Finally able to move into a bigger house after a lot of hurdles....these things happen eventually, give it time. Also either deactivate facebook (I have) or go down your newsfeed and unsubscribe from all the people whos statues are getting on your nerves!
> 
> My status : Wondering how I am or what I'm doing?? Call me and find out!!

Thank you for this!! I turned 30 yesterday, and I woke up and cried, felt like such a huge thing and that I had let people down by hitting 30 and not being a mum, we have been trying for 2 years now. Your message has given me new hope, and I am feeling much better today xxx


----------



## Sunnii

FB STATUS: AF ARRIVED! :happydance:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Bye bye facebook, you won't be missed.

Clomid baby in the making, currently buying a house - February is the month of great change!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Tanzibar... good luck with the house buying and lots of sticky baby dust coming your way!!! I hope you get your BFP soon!! :dust: :dust:

AFM, my status would be "Scheduled my 2 surgeries (lap and hysteroscopy) for 03/06 at 1pm, and I haven't decided whether or not i want to say anything on FB or not... hmm.. I dont discuss TTC related issues on my FB at all, and only my close family and close few friends even know that we are TTC right now... hmm... I guess I could just post a vague status and not get that detailed about what the surgery is really for... or not say anything on FB at all about it, and just let my family and close friends know outside of FB... I am not sure how to move forward with this situation...:shrug:"

Another status... "Nervous about the upcoming surgery but trying to put on a brave face and fool myself into thinking it is no big deal... also hoping that our out of pocket costs arent that much after my health insurance pays... ugghh... hoping that we have some $$ left over from our tax refund and that it doesnt all get used up from having to pay for my surgeries....":wacko:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks wannabeprego, In return I need to send you loads of sticky baby dust too :fairydust: :fairydust:

I'm sure you'll come to a decision about whether or not to tell the FB world, just hope it's not drawn out for you.

It's only natural to worry, I'm sure as time passes on BnB you'll hear a lot of positive stories about the surgeries, so much in fact that the nerves melt away. Well thats what I hope for you anyway. xxxx


----------



## longing

(sorry need another one!)

AAARRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!! Will I ever get pregnant? Seriously hoping this is our time, don't know how I'd cope if another year slipped by


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My status would be...

Everything in my life i have ever wanted or tried to achieve has turned to pooo! When will one little thing go right for me? Im so sick of watching other peoples lifes go perfectly and them complaining about it!! Grrrr


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

I have considered you my best friend and I have shared so many things with you over the years but after what you did yesterday, I am really questioning if you are really a true friend! :nope:


----------



## Lans

Please stop asking me when I am going to have a baby damn it!! I would have one already if it was that easy!


----------



## Andersen1010

Im 7 days late and might be pregnant!!!


----------



## MoonShadow14

My status today would ne:

FED up! Toothache and cramps, depressed about cramp coz was hoping this month would be babydust month and cramps are ealry. Not due on till end of week so another month of messed up cycles


----------



## mummy1985

Mine would be "yay af finished here's to trying for baby #2!! so excited!"


----------



## xMissxZoiex

CD20, and still no Ovulation :( Ive never O'd this late before!!.. Ive got sore boobs already too :'(


----------



## mandiy

We haven't bought our tickets to the family cruise next year bc we don't know if we can go yet or not.


----------



## mummy2one

FB would read :- 
Still no easier and still not strong, but here's hoping our month will come and soon, now that af has made an appearance


----------



## HRHol

I just want to be PREGNANT!


----------



## minni2906

CD102. Stark white BFN. Are you trying to drive me insane?! It's working. :wacko: T - 8 days til gyn appointment.


----------



## rooster100

My would be
I must appolgies to my work colleges in advance. Cause if af hits tomrrow I'm going to be a very angry moody bitch to work with!


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

HRHol said:


> I just want to be PREGNANT!

This would be my status, too!!!


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

I wish I was PREGNANT........


----------



## Sunnii

AF is over, pain free again! :D :haha:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Still no ovulationg grrrr! Annoyed much?!


----------



## longing

Has two best friends in the whole world, we have been very close for 20 years, they are now both pregnant, whilest I am extremly happy for them both how the hell am I going to cope??? :cry:


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

:hugs: longing :hugs:

is wondering why I keep having dreams about my ex???!


----------



## blueskies

My Facebook status would be:

Dear God, please bless me with a baby. We may be young and we may not have a lot of money, but that baby would be the most loved child in the world. I would give him or her everything they could ever hope for. Please give me a chance. My biggest dream is to be a mother...


----------



## Sunnii

I hope I have a baby in my arms by the end of 2012..


----------



## kassiaethne

Stop being pregnant before me -.-


----------



## lupinerainbow

Wants a baby more than anything, i wish it could just happen for us 3 years later and not even a sniff of a bfp :( feeling down about it.


----------



## minni2906

I would settle for a BFP before years end...


----------



## Andersen1010

Doctors appointment to see if I finally have my :bfp: ... although everyone will think its just a "yearly" appointment :winkwink:


----------



## longing

Sorry, serial posting going on! But need to vent somewhere, and OH doesnt understand.

My cousins post: 

is thinking of family back home today with her fingers crossed & a smile on her face xxx Love you all xxxx

My reply, (obviously not actual reply!) 

nnnnnoooooooooooo!!!!!! This sounds like it could be a bfp announcement. (or am I reading it wrong?) This is going to sound really horrible, but I am the oldest in our generation and was expected to give the first child of the next, all I need now is for Kate Middleton to get preg and then all my 'goals' have been completly shattered (dont ask why but for some reason I have a major hang up about her getting preg before me, dunno why I dont even know the poor girl!)! Why why why everyone around me except me?????


(sorry, had to vent that somewhere)


----------



## Blossomgirl

longing said:


> Sorry, serial posting going on! But need to vent somewhere, and OH doesnt understand.
> 
> My cousins post:
> 
> is thinking of family back home today with her fingers crossed & a smile on her face xxx Love you all xxxx
> 
> My reply, (obviously not actual reply!)
> 
> nnnnnoooooooooooo!!!!!! This sounds like it could be a bfp announcement. (or am I reading it wrong?) This is going to sound really horrible, but I am the oldest in our generation and was expected to give the first child of the next, all I need now is for Kate Middleton to get preg and then all my 'goals' have been completly shattered (dont ask why but for some reason I have a major hang up about her getting preg before me, dunno why I dont even know the poor girl!)! Why why why everyone around me except me?????
> 
> 
> (sorry, had to vent that somewhere)

It does sound like a BFP hint, but it could also be something else. I know where you're coming from though. I was determined to be the first to have a baby, especially since my sister is 6 years younger than me. But I now have a 7 month old nephew. I love him to pieces, but it was so hard in the beginnning (and still is, sometimes).


:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Seoul

"We had sex just one time and got pregnant we weren't even planning it" from my BFF that knows I have been trying for 5 years! Seriously rub it in some more no?


----------



## Sunnii

I missed two days of taking my prenatals, omega 3 and VITEX. Damnit :/ This better not affect my cycle - VITEX - or I'll get angry! ><


----------



## Luckie3

I dnt care abt ur smerk smile or ur not caring altitude. I'm having this baby and dnt need no one's approval.! I'm moving on so accept that....


----------



## Luckie3

I hope my mom and the rest of my family be as excited as I am :) Telling everyone in a few weeks.


----------



## minni2906

I just want a regular cycle so that I can finally relate to someone! :(


----------



## Sunnii

minni2906 said:


> I just want a regular cycle so that I can finally relate to someone! :(

:hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I would put

'Really hate that i have missed Ovulation this cycle :cry: now i have to wait to move on to cycle 50!!'


----------



## usmcwife.em

Mine:

Why did my temp decide to drop? I was doing so well.. 4 DPO and all temps risen. This morning, dropped really low :( Some say maybe implantation, but I seriously doubt it..


----------



## MsDani777

I would love to scream WE ARE TTC and I am very emotional!


----------



## Blossomgirl

I want to say: 

He's agreed to start TTC next January!!!! Yes!!!


----------



## Hopefulwishes

2012 please be kind.. 2011 left me with empty arms.I can't handle living through EVERYONE else's pregnancy's.

Everyone can stop asking when we're having one because you know we would of had one a long time ago even before must of you had BOTH of your children.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

mine would say:

TTC is so hard and emotional and everyone posting about their babies is not helping me!!

i would never actual write it but damn is it hard to see everyone else pregnant all the time.. i'd like to be one of them someday SOON.

mini rant ;)


----------



## rooster100

I would put: 
Thanks god for giving me pcos/endometrosis/ one stupid enlarged useless ovary . And letting my one little miricle pregancy go at 12 weeks when I thought I was in my safety time!! 
And thanks to everyone on facebook for being pregnant and only talking about their pregnancies and children. 
And also....(sorry to keep ranting!) if any of my 3 good friends getting married this year announces they are pregnant immediately after getting married I'm going to put myself in a straight jacket and send myself to the metal asylum!! 
Thanks for listening x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Things are looking up for me :) just need a baby to complete our family now, the sooner the better :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ready to leave this misery.


----------



## longing

MsDani777 said:


> I would love to scream WE ARE TTC and I am very emotional!

Yep, agree with you there!


----------



## minni2906

After four months without AF, I finally have an appointment with my gyn Monday. I now have cramps and will be furious is AF shows!


----------



## threebirds

I would say:
I am crying on the inside. Our baby would have been due now.


----------



## Sunnii

3 months since our loss.... on the other side though, I got a positive OPK! Will be ovulating next two days :D YEEEEEY! :happydance:


----------



## mummy1985

TWW is getting me down, I want to POAS now!


----------



## chrome

I swear I will scream at the next person who posts a baby picture, scan picture or announces they are pregnant, or 'omg i dont want this baby'...have a frickin heart, im sick of crying


----------



## xMissxZoiex

chrome said:


> I swear I will scream at the next person who posts a baby picture, scan picture or announces they are pregnant, or 'omg i dont want this baby'...have a frickin heart, im sick of crying

My status would also be.

Im sick of crying!


----------



## EmilyDB1993

"Waiting for my withdrawal bleed then I'll be trying to concieve! Excited isn't even the word! <3"


----------



## usmcwife.em

Blah. Just found out 2 of my cousins are recently expecting, one friend just had her baby boy 2 days ago, another is about to deliver her little girl and time now, my boss's daughter is due with twin boys anytime now, and a coworker who got pregnant by a one night stand and does nothing but complain about being pregnant and not wanting to care for the baby. Pretty much blocked everyone on FB so I don't have to deal. Trying to keep my sanity, but failing miserably...


----------



## Sunnii

Ovulated yesterday :happydance: (well, today if you count it now still, it is past midnight though!)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ready to go all out for this cycle!. It is going to be make or break!, 50th time lucky right?


----------



## Sunnii

xMissxZoiex said:


> Ready to go all out for this cycle!. It is going to be make or break!, 50th time lucky right?

Good luck! :D :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sunnii said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Ready to go all out for this cycle!. It is going to be make or break!, 50th time lucky right?
> 
> Good luck! :D :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks, i need all the luck i can get lol


----------



## rooster100

xMissxZoiex said:


> Sunnii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Ready to go all out for this cycle!. It is going to be make or break!, 50th time lucky right?
> 
> Good luck! :D :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, i need all the luck i can get lolClick to expand...

good luck! have seen you a few times (not that im stalking you) and it puts my situation into perspective! i really hope this is lucky number 50! x:happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

rooster100 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunnii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Ready to go all out for this cycle!. It is going to be make or break!, 50th time lucky right?
> 
> Good luck! :D :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, i need all the luck i can get lolClick to expand...
> 
> good luck! have seen you a few times (not that im stalking you) and it puts my situation into perspective! i really hope this is lucky number 50! x:happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you, I hope 50 is our number!. :)

I hope you dont have much longer to wait, i know that no matter if you have been trying 4 months or 4 years every cycle is hard. Good luck xxxxxxx


----------



## longing

Why do we do it? Every month I get slightly excited, only to be let down by af showing, you would think after nearly 30 cycles I would have either learnt or got used to it!!

(14 dpo today, no sign of :witch: yet)


----------



## mummy2one

FB would read :- SO selfish, SO ignorant, SO stupid................deleted good bye, actions like yours dont make you family!!!


----------



## Sunnii

I defo ovulated yesterday! YEEEEY! Let's hope we caught the eggy!


----------



## chrome

well, today mine would read.... you were my friend, you were my PCOS cyster, my confidante, now you're another of the whiny cows i'm trying to avoid. 6 years TTC does not give the right to become heartless. (a little long, sorry)


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

I wish could put:

I am in the last week of the tww period, and i am PRAYING for a BFP next sunday!..


----------



## Armywife84

I'm just so sick of trying...Actually looking forward to having a break (not excited it's a year) when my DH deploys in a few months. I wish I could just give up and be happy being childless. But I know I'll never accept being childless and completely regret it.


----------



## Sunnii

FB status: Feeling like sh*t today. Woah :(


----------



## samanthax

Facebook status: You don't deserve a car! ¬¬

x


----------



## mummy2one

Todays FB would read:- You use and lie to us yet call yourself FAMILY??!! 
No chance your deleted and be aware KARMA IS A B***H and she WILL be coming to you VERY soon!


----------



## samanthax

mummy2one said:


> Todays FB would read:- You use and lie to us yet call yourself FAMILY??!!
> No chance your deleted and be aware KARMA IS A B***H and she WILL be coming to you VERY soon!

Lovin' that one right now xx


----------



## minni2906

my status today would read:
CD116 and FINALLY going to the gyn for some answers! Let's hope Depo hasn't completely ruined my chances.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Is this cycle going to be our lucky one? I hope so. 
But i doubt it, wish gyn would hurry up and send out scan date and wish i hadn't forgotten to get my bloods done... again!


----------



## Sunnii

I'm having loads of pains in my ovary, lots of cramping so please let it be our month!


----------



## usmcwife.em

FB Status: Give someone enough rope and they will eventually hang themselves.

Reason why? 2 co-workers and a manager that I have been having problems with have been terminated for doing something extremely stupid. Just made my entire life sooooo much easier!!! Can't even explain how happy I am right now... Only one little problem.. I can't show that I am excited because I'm not supposed to know anything.. Hehehe... It'll all be out soon enough though....:haha:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Todays status would be.

I HATE YOU!!, Want me to tell you why? You are only just 20 years old you have had 3 kids in the time i have been TTC and you are pregnant again, you smoke, drink and take drugs while pregnant!. You were just told that your baby looks like it had spinabiffida (SP?) and possibly downs sindrom!, Any normal person would be sad and start taking care of them selves!, Not you!!, You post on FB asking someone to go get you some drugs!!!!. You make me sick!.

Rant over!, I wish i could say that to her face!.


----------



## bbear690

Yes we are trying t conceive number 4! Please don't judge me, say " havent w got enough"
I love my children, we both support our kids and we are very happy :) can't wait to tell people that I am pg but know I will get loads of remarks :(


----------



## Sunnii

bbear690 said:


> Yes we are trying t conceive number 4! Please don't judge me, say " havent w got enough"
> I love my children, we both support our kids and we are very happy :) can't wait to tell people that I am pg but know I will get loads of remarks :(

People need to mind their own business more often! I'm happy for you! Hope little #4 will be here soon!


----------



## MoonShadow14

My status today would say, after 3 days of positive OPK over the weekend and am well truly BDed out!! Now please please please bring me good news next week!


----------



## Ttc number 3

Mine would today say....

Is off to Drs with a stupid uti!! After all the bding I was hoping for something but cystitis wasn't quite what I was after!!


----------



## Sunnii

Please let this be our cycle!!


----------



## samanthax

I just need hugs right now!x


----------



## Ttc number 3

:hug:


samanthax said:


> I just need hugs right now!x


----------



## samanthax

Thankyou! 

xx


----------



## bbear690

Sunnii said:


> bbear690 said:
> 
> 
> Yes we are trying t conceive number 4! Please don't judge me, say " havent w got enough"
> I love my children, we both support our kids and we are very happy :) can't wait to tell people that I am pg but know I will get loads of remarks :(
> 
> People need to mind their own business more often! I'm happy for you! Hope little #4 will be here soon!Click to expand...

 

Thankyou ;)


----------



## MoonShadow14

mine today would say: I want to be pregnant now!!! Everyone around me is, why aren't I?!?!?!?


----------



## bbear690

i cant wait for my pg tests to come in the post so i can start poas lol


----------



## Sunnii

Please let last nights BFP not be an evap!


----------



## wannabeprego

AF came today, but i am not sad because I have a job interview tomorrow and if everything goes well i should be starting a new job this Thursday!!!!! WOOOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sunnii

I'M PREGNANT! First cycle around! YEY! :happydance:


----------



## Westlife

Mine would say.....

Stop updating your facebooks with 'im pregnant' 'My kids are driving me insane' 'somebody want to buy my kids' etc etc Somepeople really want kids and its just not fair!!!!


----------



## Smooch

Want to get pregnant now!!!! 

Totally agree westlife


----------



## minni2906

Labs were normal! No PCOS!


----------



## usmcwife.em

Mine would be : After starting this new herbal tea, it only took 3 cups before AF showed! And much lighter and less miserable this time around! It only lasted 2 days really and now 2 days of spotting. Also, started the Vitex/Dong Quai supplements today. Here's hoping that my cycles are going to be normal within a few months and we'll have our BFP by the end of 2012! Also, going for a promotion at work and found out we are upgrading to a 2 bed apt in August! So excited! Plus, Hubby's last day in the Marine Corps is June 20th! Woohoo!! Life is looking up right now!!!!!


----------



## samanthax

I want my sticky bean :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I should be 20 weeks pregnant today, instead im lookin at other peoples 20 week scans and pregnancy announcements. If i can't be a mum what is the point in exsisting?


----------



## Reba

Yes I realize that a couple we mutually know just had a baby. But do you realize that 4 months after we started trying they announced she was 3 months along? Please stop rubbing my face in it. The whole time we've been trying a lot of our friends have either gotten pregnant or had their babies. :cry:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Well one of my friends gave birth today another one had a 20 week scan and another had a 12 week scan ... rub it in my face much?


----------



## MrsDavo

I want to tell everyone I'm pregnant! But can't. I want to tell everyone we were trying for 13 months! But Can't!


----------



## minni2906

Really? Your fifth pregnancy in 3 years, and I can't even get one. How are you deserving of this gift?:cry:


----------



## Ms.Esquire

The reason I don't shower your pregnancy and baby photos with compliments is because I'm jealous. Very VERY jealous. Also, before you get upset with me for not being at the hospital when you popped your baby out, maybe you should think deeper on the subject and realize that maybe JUST MAYBE I'm having trouble and your accidental pregnancy breaks my heart into a million pieces.

Footnote:
If I've learned anything during TTC it's that I will never expect someone to jump for joy for me if I fall pg. We all have our own struggles and many of us keep them private. You never know when someone is TTC for years and then you unknowingly rub your pregnancy and baby in their face.


----------



## gilmore85

Ms.Esquire said:


> The reason I don't shower your pregnancy and baby photos with compliments is because I'm jealous. Very VERY jealous. Also, before you get upset with me for not being at the hospital when you popped your baby out, maybe you should think deeper on the subject and realize that maybe JUST MAYBE I'm having trouble and your accidental pregnancy breaks my heart into a million pieces.
> 
> Footnote:
> If I've learned anything during TTC it's that I will never expect someone to jump for joy for me if I fall pg. We all have our own struggles and many of us keep them private. You never know when someone is TTC for years and then you unknowingly rub your pregnancy and baby in their face.

Couldn't have put it better xx


----------



## longing

Ms.Esquire said:


> The reason I don't shower your pregnancy and baby photos with compliments is because I'm jealous. Very VERY jealous. Also, before you get upset with me for not being at the hospital when you popped your baby out, maybe you should think deeper on the subject and realize that maybe JUST MAYBE I'm having trouble and your accidental pregnancy breaks my heart into a million pieces.
> 
> Footnote:
> If I've learned anything during TTC it's that I will never expect someone to jump for joy for me if I fall pg. We all have our own struggles and many of us keep them private. You never know when someone is TTC for years and then you unknowingly rub your pregnancy and baby in their face.

Very true, I wish more people understood this 


Mine would simply say I wish I was pregnant


----------



## usmcwife.em

I want to shout out that I finally feel like everything is falling into place. Finally, my cycles and hormones seem to be getting back to "normal" and hubby seems to be in the more to BD more than he has in a long long time. That of course makes everything else even better. LOL. And now I'm just rambling on and on so I'll just post and shut up... LOL


----------



## Longing2bAMum

My nipples are so sensitive, please let this be it!!

How funny if I actually shared that information with fb lol


----------



## StayHopeful

It's not fair! My best friends get pregnant accidentally and we lose our bean and then I find out I have PCOS. Why does if have to hurt this much?


----------



## samj732

Dear OH's spermies, please give me some sign you were strong and didn't give up on my seemingly hard to crack eggies! 2WW YOU SUCK!!


----------



## Blossomgirl

Today's status would read: MY BEST FRIEND IS PREGNANT!!! Eeeeee!!!! I'm SO happy for her, vene though it wasn't planned! 


(but I can't post that, cos I'm the only one who knows other than her boyfriend and her mom, lol)


----------



## billyandbob

Why oh Why cant i get pregnant!!!!!


----------



## Truffleax

Has been really stupid looking at baby things and its not helping the no symptom spotting in the 2ww!


----------



## samanthax

Please! please! I want my BFP this month :( x


----------



## billyandbob

The witch is due today! But no sign as yet! Not sure how I come if she comes this time :cry:


----------



## WantingABubba

"I just hope I am pregnant this month. I can't wait, and I really want this."


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Want a big 7 month baby bump for my wedding!! Oh Pwease Oh Pwease!!!


----------



## samj732

xMissxZoiex said:


> Want a big 7 month baby bump for my wedding!! Oh Pwease Oh Pwease!!!

I'm planning a wedding too, but I don't think I want to be pregnant on my wedding day. I feel like if I ever do get pregnant, I'm going to be huge and just exhausted all the time. That might be a little much on my big day. Then again, do I really want to take 13 months off of TTC? :wacko: Wish it would just happen already!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

samj732 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Want a big 7 month baby bump for my wedding!! Oh Pwease Oh Pwease!!!
> 
> I'm planning a wedding too, but I don't think I want to be pregnant on my wedding day. I feel like if I ever do get pregnant, I'm going to be huge and just exhausted all the time. That might be a little much on my big day. Then again, do I really want to take 13 months off of TTC? :wacko: Wish it would just happen already!Click to expand...

We are only having a small wedding we are getting married in the same place as the reception so the day for me isnt going to be much work :) i just want to know do i order the maternity or the normal version of dress i like lol. I so totally prefer the maternity ones :D

Maybe not TTC on the month that would mean you are about to give birth right near your wedding day! can you imagain going into labour half way down the isle :haha:

Then going to the maternity ward in your bridal gown :blush:!


----------



## samj732

LOL!!!!


----------



## bbear690

I really want a christmas baby!!!


----------



## samanthax

I want a easter baby x


----------



## Aisak

Oh good. Another fb ultrasound announcement. And you weren't even trying? Super duper. Even better.


----------



## WantingABubba

Sorry guys, haven't been on here much. My life revolves around trying to conceive and BnB now, sorry.


----------



## gemmy

WantingABubba said:


> Sorry guys, haven't been on here much. My life revolves around trying to conceive and BnB now, sorry.

Yeah I can't be bothered with it much anymore either. Just like coming on here now :)


----------



## samanthax

I agree! 

Facebook status: you Twat!


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, haven't been on here much. My life revolves around trying to conceive and BnB now, sorry.
> 
> Yeah I can't be bothered with it much anymore either. Just like coming on here now :)Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## billyandbob

one night stand = pregnant, council flat and benefits. 
Have a job, lovely home, pay all bills, loving partner = month after month of TTC with no light at the end of the tunnel - Fair - I think not!!!!!


----------



## MrstoMommy

I'm currently devastated that the witch has arrived.


----------



## samj732

Please let these little purple spider veins on my bbs be a sign of a BFP... PLEASE!!


----------



## samanthax

good luck! x


----------



## bbear690

Woohoo round Two lol Af now stopped, time to get down and dirty lol


----------



## StayHopeful

Starting my first round of Clomid today, scared of side effects and terrified I still wnt get my BFP.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

AF is 1 day late, Not getting excited though i think i must have Ovulated late!


----------



## gemmy

just resisted cheap tests in wilkinsons. holding out to use my digi in the morning as long as there is still no sign of blood! stay away witchy! i'm starting to get hopeful!


----------



## Muck_Muck

I wish I could just conceive and have the baby go to full term..
I wish my baby girl had been born..
I wish my partner could understand what it's like to know I can never give him children.. 
Cheers that helped haha


----------



## StephiiBaby

Everyone stop getting pregnant and giving birth it makes me up set that i cant!


----------



## gilmore85

after 2 years you would think i wouldnt get my hopes up any more but i still cant help it gonna be devasted at the end of the month


----------



## gemmy

damn witch!! She came after I POAS this morning! but now we are trying for a christmas baby :) Roll on cycle 5 :)


----------



## WantingABubba

Cycle 6 of TTC soon. Why is it taking so long? :cry:


----------



## samanthax

WOO! *got it!* Now come on spermys crack my egg!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

WantingABubba said:


> Cycle 6 of TTC soon. Why is it taking so long? :cry:

:hugs: its perfectly normal for it to take up to two years :hugs: Hang in there x


----------



## WantingABubba

xMissxZoiex said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Cycle 6 of TTC soon. Why is it taking so long? :cry:
> 
> :hugs: its perfectly normal for it to take up to two years :hugs: Hang in there xClick to expand...

It's a year, isn't it?

And thank for the hug. It's just hard when everyone around me is getting pregnant and I'm not x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

WantingABubba said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Cycle 6 of TTC soon. Why is it taking so long? :cry:
> 
> :hugs: its perfectly normal for it to take up to two years :hugs: Hang in there xClick to expand...
> 
> It's a year, isn't it?
> 
> And thank for the hug. It's just hard when everyone around me is getting pregnant and I'm not xClick to expand...

According to my doctor it can take up to two for a 'Normal Healthy' Couple, but i have heard some peoples doctors will help sooner. :hugs:

Tell me about it!! A friend of the familys 16 year old daughter has just had a baby two days ago. Ive had to make up being ill so i dont have to go sit in their house and watch a child be a mother when i cant.


----------



## WantingABubba

xMissxZoiex said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Cycle 6 of TTC soon. Why is it taking so long? :cry:
> 
> :hugs: its perfectly normal for it to take up to two years :hugs: Hang in there xClick to expand...
> 
> It's a year, isn't it?
> 
> And thank for the hug. It's just hard when everyone around me is getting pregnant and I'm not xClick to expand...
> 
> According to my doctor it can take up to two for a 'Normal Healthy' Couple, but i have heard some peoples doctors will help sooner. :hugs:
> 
> Tell me about it!! A friend of the familys 16 year old daughter has just had a baby two days ago. Ive had to make up being ill so i dont have to go sit in their house and watch a child be a mother when i cant.Click to expand...

Everything I've read says a year, and most doctors will refer you a FS after a year.

And I hear you :hugs: though, I am 18 myself :blush:

x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

WantingABubba said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Cycle 6 of TTC soon. Why is it taking so long? :cry:
> 
> :hugs: its perfectly normal for it to take up to two years :hugs: Hang in there xClick to expand...
> 
> It's a year, isn't it?
> 
> And thank for the hug. It's just hard when everyone around me is getting pregnant and I'm not xClick to expand...
> 
> According to my doctor it can take up to two for a 'Normal Healthy' Couple, but i have heard some peoples doctors will help sooner. :hugs:
> 
> Tell me about it!! A friend of the familys 16 year old daughter has just had a baby two days ago. Ive had to make up being ill so i dont have to go sit in their house and watch a child be a mother when i cant.Click to expand...
> 
> Everything I've read says a year, and most doctors will refer you a FS after a year.
> 
> And I hear you :hugs: though, I am 18 myself :blush:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Im only 21 myself. Ive got nothing against young people TTC, but its when children fall pregnant because they cant be botherd to get contraception! That bugs me lol


----------



## WantingABubba

xMissxZoiex said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Cycle 6 of TTC soon. Why is it taking so long? :cry:
> 
> :hugs: its perfectly normal for it to take up to two years :hugs: Hang in there xClick to expand...
> 
> It's a year, isn't it?
> 
> And thank for the hug. It's just hard when everyone around me is getting pregnant and I'm not xClick to expand...
> 
> According to my doctor it can take up to two for a 'Normal Healthy' Couple, but i have heard some peoples doctors will help sooner. :hugs:
> 
> Tell me about it!! A friend of the familys 16 year old daughter has just had a baby two days ago. Ive had to make up being ill so i dont have to go sit in their house and watch a child be a mother when i cant.Click to expand...
> 
> Everything I've read says a year, and most doctors will refer you a FS after a year.
> 
> And I hear you :hugs: though, I am 18 myself :blush:
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Im only 21 myself. Ive got nothing against young people TTC, but its when children fall pregnant because they cant be botherd to get contraception! That bugs me lolClick to expand...

Totally!

What bugs me is the amount of people who are blessed with a child but seem to hate them :growlmad:


----------



## rihanna

my status should read

***** ***** is absolutely heartbroken 


:cry:


----------



## samj732

11 dpo, BFN on FRER, but tons of symptoms! WWWHHHHYYYY?!?!

Actually, I could probably put that and nobody would be the wiser :winkwink:


----------



## wildeone

After WTT for one year i've been TTC for one day and I want it soooooooo badly!


----------



## Mrshill10

I have 3 posts I would love to put on Facebook today (it's just been one of those baby announcement days around where I live!)

Trying to get pregnant because you & your boyfriend are getting to old to have kids...wait... Your 18 & 22...? Makes sense!

Really, your having your 4th kid, awesome share the blessings...I can't even get one started...

Quit complaining about how much your kids drive you insane & how much time & money you spend on them...be proud!!!


----------



## gilmore85

why do i keep clicking to look at my chart hoping that its going to show me something different each time!


----------



## billyandbob

Will you lot piss off and leave me alone, I am not a doormat, I am not a human punching bag and I am not here for you to scream and shout at. I AM a girl who is trying to get pregnant and all this stress is not good for me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## samanthax

Come on i want a big fat poss!


----------



## billyandbob

congratulations on the birth of your third child, even tho you smoked and drank all throughout your pregnancy and have never worked a day in your life!

My god im bitter lol


----------



## darceydiamond

everyone on facebook i am happy for you having children but please be subtle cant take it being rubbed in my face anymore


----------



## bbear690

Please I really dont want the witch to catch me :(


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Would love to tell the world I got my first ever :bfp: this morning! :happydance: I'm rubbish at keeping secrets :blush:


----------



## WantingABubba

I am heartbroken with you. All I want is for things to be back to how they used to be. I can't stop crying :cry:


----------



## pinksprinkles

Please stop asking me when we're going to start trying to have a baby!


----------



## StayHopeful

I want to be a mom.


----------



## samj732

Please let this ridiculously expensive cycle end in a BFP!


----------



## billyandbob

I'm sorry, I am happy for you guys but please please I cant take anymore pregnancy announcements or look at my new baby.


----------



## LoveMrsP

I realllllyyyyyy hope i get my BFP this cycle i really wont no what I'll do if i get af... :(


----------



## minni2906

Really wish I knew wth was going on with my body... AF would be as appreciated as a BFP at this point. Ugh. :(


----------



## tsyhanochka

I really want a BFP this month because I can't bare the thought of going to a baby shower later this month and having all the 'oh you're next' or 'when are you guy's gonna start'

ALSO 

I want a BFP this month so that I can surprise my sister when she comes up with a sign at the airport telling her the good news.


----------



## immy11

You have my due date, I feel like you have my baby.
You do everything in your life perfectly, I can't even keep my own babies safe inside me.
I need this cycle to be the one, I don't know how to keep going... 

If I see one more pregnancy announcement like "It wasn't planned but.. I'm knocked up! Oh shit, lol seriously im 6 weeks pregnant" I will scream!!!
There is so many things wrong with this ^. For starters announcing at 6 weeks!? I feel like saying 'congrats, I had a miscarriage at 6w4d, but you'll be fine'


----------



## tsyhanochka

immy11 said:


> You have my due date, I feel like you have my baby.

This happened to my sister. Her SIL announced her 3rd pregnancy 2 days after she miscarried for the 3rd time in a row, and it was the same date. :cry: It was heart breaking helping her through her grief. 

*hugs*


----------



## billyandbob

I know your there so please just show me!!!!! Two lines Please!!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Lets see if the relaxed approach has worked for us this time. x


----------



## CHILLbilly

My status would read... "Please stop complaining about your pregnancy symptoms" you should be grateful your hormones are making you feel ill....means you have a healthy bean in there.....
and you've been unsubscribed..LOL


My pregnancy status , when the day comes, will read... *after 4 long, hard, and sometimes unbearable years and 2 MC's I am pregnant! *


----------



## tsyhanochka

I'm happy to have AF this month. She looks better than she ever has. I feel really hopeful about this cycle.


----------



## bbear690

I want a baby!!! Come on hubby I am ovulating :)


----------



## EternalWait

My first post, but really needed to have a bit of a rant and then get over myself! 

My status would read:
Congratulations on your 4th pregnancy in 6 years, and thank you all for for sharing the daily updates on your growing babies (both born and unborn)... you'll notice when I FINALLY stop failing and manage to conceive, but only when you see me because I know just how painful it is to sit and read status after status about the latest thing your child has touched/dribbled on/pooed out etc etc. We did it RIGHT, we waited! And made the decision to try! Why can't it just go right!!

That feels slightly better :/


----------



## Sherb

My status would read:

why oh why are my nipples so lumpy?


----------



## dizzy65

fingers crossed this is our month it would be perfect


----------



## tsyhanochka

EternalWait That is exactly how I've been feeling. And I know I won't become that girl because my good friend has been married 8 years and as far as I know they are still TTC. I know she'll be happy for me but I still wouldn't gush on FB. And she's only one that I know. Who knows who suffers silently!


----------



## StayHopeful

AF got me today and I'm devastated! Why is this so hard?


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I'm emotionally tired of trying, why can't this just happen :cry:


----------



## babytime1

Sherb said:


> My status would read:
> 
> why oh why are my nipples so lumpy?

Hahahahahahajhahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## tsyhanochka

My status right now would be:

Dear Insomnia, if you aren't followed by a bfp next week imma lose my mind. Oh, and tell my bladder this 2-4 hrs needing to pee business the same message.

Sincerely, under slept, and over peed.


----------



## vicky84

tsyhanochka said:


> My status right now would be:
> 
> Dear Insomnia, if you aren't followed by a bfp next week imma lose my mind. Oh, and tell my bladder this 2-4 hrs needing to pee business the same message.
> 
> Sincerely, under slept, and over peed.


Ditto!


----------



## LoveMrsP

Mine would be.......
3 pregnancy announcements in 2 days I'm too scared to answer my phone again! Why can't it be me!


----------



## preg_pilot

*manical laughter*

explanation:
I haven´t told anybody except my very best friend, and I am going to hide my pregnancy from everybody until at least 12-16 weeks (unless I turn into a balloon of course, which is what my granmother and my mothers sister did - my mom didn´t show at all... I´m hoping to be like her, but we don´t share body types... I actually look more like her sister... sigh.).

I have actually managed to convince everyone that I´m nowhere near to wanting a child yet ;)


----------



## tsyhanochka

Dreaming of the day that I will have a bump so big that I can't see my feet.


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm sorry I'm being such a bitch, it's the Clomid!


----------



## longing

I keep thinking of a really vivid dream from the other night, I had a baby girl who was 5lb 3oz(?!) And we named her Ria. Not a name we were thinking of so no idea where it came from! 

Can I have my Ria very soon please?!


----------



## Dani402

Yes I'm excited for you if you're pregnant...but it's difficult at times.


----------



## littlefishygg

If my dear OH gets so drunk tonight we don't get to BD tonight, all kinds of hell is going to rain down on him when he gets up for work.

(just a quick explanation, he isn't a drunk normally, he is a final year student and tonight is a massive uni wide bar crawl so we are both going out, I make it sound like he has an alcohol problem but he doesn't, he is just enjoying his last couple of months of student life)


----------



## farasha

mine would be...

"stop asking me when im going to have another baby- if i could click my fingers and be pregnant i would have done it by now!! and good for you having a baby but now please stop rubbing it in my face "

i wish AF would hurry up and show- im turning into a right cow


----------



## ariaforte8

We're officially TTC! So you can stop asking us when we're going to have a baby now. It's all luck at this point. Hopefully I get KTFU soon!


----------



## tsyhanochka

I think I may be out. But at least I will get to go on roller coasters this weekend!


----------



## coralym30

Im tired of all you lucky pregnant girls posting how tired you are about your pregnancy !
you shut up lucky biotches lol


----------



## shradha

Oh please stop asking me when I am going to give you good news....n make you aunts and grandmom's .......we are trying.....stop pushing me :growlmad:


----------



## soniia21f

I love to have a baby now.. cant wait for it.. lets see.. :)


----------



## EmilyDB1993

Its a bit of a rant actually, heres goes:

To all the complete prats on here that I know that have gotten pregnant, you're stupid. Every last one of you is complaining and bitching about how you dont want the baby and you're going to abort, what a cruel thing to do. Its YOUR fault you didnt use protection, you KNEW it was a possibility. I lost my son, and he was my whole world, and my MIRACLE baby. I'm supposed to be near infertile and I managed to have him for five whole weeks. I will never see my lovely BFP but if I did it would be a beautiful, happy thing. For you it's just another trip to the clinic. CLOSE YOUR LEGS.


----------



## minni2906

No AF. No BFP. All the symptoms. Guess I'm just broken. :cry:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hoping to get lucky this month! Think its about time now...


----------



## littlefishygg

Everyone always warned me that love hurts, I didn't believe them until now


----------



## tsyhanochka

Of course I needed to find out that you were pregnant today. My AF showed up late and more painful than ever pushing us into cycle 6.


----------



## JazzerD

Yep your pregnant but you already lost your other four kids to CSD.. Seriously shut up and quit being a loser and trying to get attention... Just take care of your unborn baby and feel extreemly lucky that you have the opportunity to be pregnant! Some people just dont deserve kids!


----------



## JRMwife

Why does it seem that people who dont need babys can pop them out left and right but the one who want and can take care of a baby just cant get pregnant like YOU!


----------



## pinkplague

"my CM's getting more watery, looking forward to a + OPK tomorrow!" :winkwink:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

The thought of TTC is making me feel emotionally drained, please don't make me wait much longer, I can't take all the pregnancy and birth announcements any more, when will it be my time, am I not deserving enough?


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Dear FB buddies, you fertile lot.....please could you all refrain from having sex until I get pregnant. Pretty please?!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Then I'd comment and say...thats right, I'm trying to make a baby and it's not been going that well!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

It makes me sick with jealousy everytime I see another picture of a newborn, that for me is the worst thing about being 30, everyone is having babies all of a sudden. I think I may deactivate my fb account soon :cry:


----------



## longing

Longing2bAMum said:


> It makes me sick with jealousy everytime I see another picture of a newborn, that for me is the worst thing about being 30, everyone is having babies all of a sudden. I think I may deactivate my fb account soon :cry:


I know exactly what you mean, (I am 30 too) It seems everytime i turn fb on there in my face is another scan pic :-( 

Mine would say, 

Please dont be upset if I dont turn up to the bbq today, every single one of you has a bump or baby (or both) one or two I can handle, not everyone :-(


----------



## lupinerainbow

Mine would read:
Really hoping i have got pregnant this month.. been waiting for long enough now.. i used to remember my first year ttc when i used to think ahh it will be this month like everyone concieves in the first year.. then the second year where i though well if i haven't in the first year it will definitely be this year and now i'm in the third its like.. yea its not going to happen.

xxxxxx


----------



## gemmy

lupinerainbow said:


> Mine would read:
> Really hoping i have got pregnant this month.. been waiting for long enough now.. i used to remember my first year ttc when i used to think ahh it will be this month like everyone concieves in the first year.. then the second year where i though well if i haven't in the first year it will definitely be this year and now i'm in the third its like.. yea its not going to happen.
> 
> xxxxxx

Bless you, i was about to moan something about seventh month of trying but having read yours i should feel grateful really. fx for you you get your bfp - three years must be so so tough , good luck :dust:


----------



## littlefishygg

I wish my man was here because I have a good feeling about BD-ing today, but of course, he is away today!


----------



## vicky84

mine would be "Wish my husband would get his act together!!!"


----------



## laurac1988

mine would say "quit whining about your morning sickness. You have three kids. I can't even have one. I would do anything to be pregnant... so quit whining!"


----------



## Caitlin.

I can't wait to become pregnant with #2. :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

4 and a half years and we are at the end of the TTC naturally road now to save up the £11,000 we need for three cycles of IVF.


----------



## longing

Is trying to forget a bit about TTC now, too much heartache and sadness (the sadness will never go away I think tho, everytime I see a family I wanna cry) Hoping my carrer change plan is successful so I have that to concentrate on instead


----------



## Melly Belly

laurac1988 said:


> mine would say "quit whining about your morning sickness. You have three kids. I can't even have one. I would do anything to be pregnant... so quit whining!"

This...completely this!

Also, "I wish one of two things would happen, either my BFP, or a magic time machine to get me through until a year of trying on our own is up so i can get checked out!!"


----------



## TreeOfLife

I am TTC ................ Not told anyone we know (dont want the pressure) !!! One of my best mates told me she is pregnant last week I wanted to shout yay Babies but had to act cool and excited x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Please let there be no af this month and a BFP instead! 

xxxx


----------



## silmarien

Mine would be:
I wih some women (really just ONE) on this site wouldn't be catty and bitchy toward me and call me names and tell me my posts are "weird" and "all over the place" making me feel like shit, while I'm dealing with two periods a month and then this poster tells me I definitely have PCOS because of my FSH:LH ratio (one of many indicators, the others don't fit). Reminds me why I don't have many female friends, because women can be such bitches to me. :cry:

ETA: THE VAST MAJORITY OF WOMEN ON THIS SITE ARE WONDERFUL AND SUPPORTIVE, I'm only expressing my hurt feelings toward one person. Every other of you ladies is great.

And I hope I get a BFP even though I'm spotting now at 6DPO. If not this month, I wish for a BPF by the end of the summer.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Feeling down now I've looked at my facebook! Seen a girl from school who has 3 children to 3 different fathers and has announced that she is expecting!! This 4th child has a different father too! She doesn't even look after the children she has now. Always talking about going out getting drunk like a teenager! She needs to grow up and I need to stop being jealous! I'm over ready for my BFP! Wish it would come this cycle!!! X


----------



## StayHopeful

AF has arrived, just in time for Mother's Day.


----------



## tsyhanochka

OH and I finally decided we're going to get married in Vegas. And likely this summer as part of a road trip. Now all he has to do is propose and I can start planning our elopement so we can get away with little to know suspicion!


----------



## Aisak

MrsBroodyPant: i have (ok, had) the exact same friend. Total twit. i'm sure your friend announced her pregnancy with a ultrasound on fb too, ugh.


----------



## Vixious

Hello, I'm Viki.
I only just started trying to get pregnant about a month or so ago. I'm excited but nervous at the same time. My period this month is due today. I've had weird symptoms but I'm not getting my hopes up. I've already tested once and that was last month and it was BFN, I was so disappointed. Fingers crossed that it'll happen soon!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Started Saving for IVF ..... Nervous!!!!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Please let this cycle be the one we have been waiting for! Even more announcements everywhere i look. We need our bfp! 


xxxxxxx


----------



## sugarpi24

i hope this is the cycle for Dh and i :( June 11th will be one year of trying :( my thyroid is under control now...we hardly ever drink...we dont smoke...we have been ready for a year now for a baby! at least now the doctor is helping us...ive got a room up stairs filled with winnie the pooh stuff and baby stuff since thats what im doing the baby room in...im sooooo ready! i see all these ppl on FB that announce their pregnancy and its like dannnggg ittt i wish that was me :( one of my "friends" is getting married since she just found out shes pregnant! her and the guy are having troubles and broke up,....but now that shes pregnant they are gettting married! its like really?!?!? she told me she didnt want to get married or have kids for a long time...well looky looky! :( i just hope my turn is coming...this is putting a lot of stress on me and DH.... :( good thing we have a strong marriage :) cant wait for my BFP! i always try and wonder how it would feel to get a BFP and see it on the test! i wonder how i would tell ppl and i come up with all these different scenarios :) does anyone else do that?!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I do it all the time, with every cycle, I think about what is coming up which would make for a cool annonuncement, but i'm never that lucky :cry: We got our :bfp: a couple of cycles ago and I didn't feel as excited as I imagined I would, I found it hard to believe!! Sadly we lost it, but next time i'm sure it'll be a keeper :happydance:

My status would read today, woohoo ewcm i'm ovulating, hurry home from work future hubby :happydance:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Come on body, don't give me a visit from AF! Give us our bfp! Its been 3 1/2 years now surely its our turn, please please please!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yet another BFP announcement with a scan picture!! From someone that doesnt want / wasnt trying for a baby!. ....... Yeh this world is fair!


----------



## Melly Belly

Mine today would be: 

Sorry, nothing personal... im not liking/commenting on your post because i just can't stand to see the sight of the baby bump that you are posting pictures of. Yeah, im a little bitter because you have one kid already besides the one coming, and i have none. Deal with it. :cool:


----------



## littlefishygg

Dear guy I saw in the pharmacy today buying a pregnancy test with a very worried look on your Facebook, I hope it was negative because the idea you have accidentally got some girl pregnant makes me want to cry!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Woah 3 pregnancy announcements in the past few days!, I think thats every one i know pregnant!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Dear OH's childhood friend. I don't appreciate you hijacking the Facebook photo of my new car to tell me we now have room for kids. No s*it! That's why we got it. For the baby we have been trying to make for 6 months.


----------



## tryin42nd

Why is it that the same month I buy a bunch of OPK's for the first time is when everybody starts asking me when am I going to get number 2 on the way .... I'm trying a-h*les but you just can't be told coz you will stress me out even more!!! :wacko:


----------



## gemmy

Well i should be cleaning the bathroom while hubby decorates but he has given permission for me to lay down for half an hour.... while his little swimmers hopefully go in the right direction and survive until o!!! smiley face this morning so o time soon !


----------



## lupinerainbow

Please body, stop messing me around i know i'm not pregnant because i got a :bfn: yesterday. AF where are you? :(


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I'm sure I missed O when I wasn't feeling well, another month gone, I feel like i'm running a marathon and never getting to the finish line!!


----------



## PrettySue

We are trying for baby #2!!! <---I want to say this sooooo badly! lol


----------



## nursemommy

I wish people would stop asking me when we are going to have #2 right after they ask me how old our son is. We have been working on it for 6 months now thank you very much. I wish I could tell them you know what...it isn't that easy for everyone to get pregnant! I hate saying Oh my little almost 3 year old son is way too onory right now....when I really want to say...we are working on it so back off! 
Or when my mother in law says Oh we really hope for a girl because your sister/brother in law are done having kids and only have boys...so when are you getting started on the girl? When we told her with our first child he was a boy she sighed and said "oh" and that was it. I guess she was less than impressed. I love my son with all my heart and am happy we had a boy who was mosty healthy. She has actually said she is glad my sister in law didn't have a child like mine...he is normal in every way just needs to take a medication every morning! I over heard her on the phone once telling my sister in law this when she was at our house...NICE right??? (we see them at most 3 times a year) I would love to say OH i would be happy with a boy or a girl right now! (she doesn't know we are trying)


----------



## Sunshine15

Nursemommy, your MIL sounds like a monster in law. People that don't understand that getting pregnant doesn't just happen have no idea the emotional roller coaster that a couple goes through without the added stress. Getting pregnant is a challenge but then the odds of having a healthy baby is an absolute miracle. Regardless of what medications your little one is on, he's your son, her grandson & if she can't see what a precious gift he is then she's not worth stressing over. sorry hun, sending hugs your way & lots of :dust:


----------



## v6pony

I want to say we're going to start TTC our first child on June 1st!


----------



## Amy_Nicole

Tested today With a bfn. Not losing hope but am a little down. I love my husband and Besty so much but I wish they would not hound me every morning "did you test this morning? Is it positive ? " don't they know I would tell them first thing? If I say nothing then maybe that's your first clue! It's hard to keep hope and positive when every day feels like your letting people down ......


----------



## nursemommy

Thank you so much Sunshine15! I take what she says with a grain of salt because she doesn't think about things before she says them. He has been on his meds since he is 1 week old for his thyroid and will continue to take them the rest of his life. At the age of 1.5 he was able to swallow his pill without me crushing it. Now 2 years old he goes to the med chest and waits patiently for his pill in the morning and knows he can't have breakfast until his timer goes off. I don't care if we have a boy or a girl for #2 we just want a healthy baby. I can't wait for my BFP!!! Trying to concieve is hard enough without added stress of facebook posts of other people saying they are pregnant or family asking when it is going to happen. We are taking a much more layed back approach this month trying not to take things too seriously with trying to concieve. Don't get me wrong we are doing the ovulation tests but trying not to stress and have that be all we talk about.


----------



## littlefishygg

Exams finished, no work to do and in the TTW = very bored, impatient me!!


----------



## Melly Belly

Of *course* AF decides to show up on the day i have my first Labor and Delivery clinical...the bitch!!


----------



## Hopefulwishes

Stop asking when we're having a baby, if it was that easy we would of had one a longgg time ago. Plus the people that keep asking it's really none of your business.


----------



## Torsornin

I want to tell everyone on FB that I had a MC last month. I dont think it is fair that I have to keep it a secret (hubbies wish) 

I think the world should know my hurt - I want to cry today. I want to feel that warm spark of life in my belly.


----------



## laurac1988

so annoyed that my donor let me down this month :-( Need some positivity


----------



## tsyhanochka

Really wish my sister would get off her butt and go get a job. She was supposed to stay here as a transition place, not loaf on our sofa and play video games all day.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Must remember to get my bloods done this month!!


----------



## sugarpi24

not looking forward to the ultrasound tomorrow :( hope i get good news!


----------



## littlefishygg

Getting nearer to AF due date, getting nervous!!


----------



## AliSun

I swear to god if ONE more person announcing being pregnant ON ACCIDENT i may have a melt down! PLEASE BLOCK ANY AND ALL PREGNANCY INFO from me on Facebook!


----------



## LoveMrsP

wishes my mother in law will move far far away.. maybe italy hrmm?


----------



## HopefulPony

Aaaaaargh hurry up AF!!!!!


----------



## sugarpi24

FML! im never going to be able to get pregnant! my ovaries seem to suck! clomid 50mg doesnt work! life sucks sometimes!


----------



## BabyDeacon

i announced preg last time with brought a family car... and yes im buying a bigger can and yes were TTC.... get over it!


----------



## HippyDip

oooohh good thread, (honest) FB status: 'Ok , I get that having kids is hard work, _however_ lay off with telling me how lucky I am that I don't have any babies at home tying me down while your at home taking care of your beautiful baby. I'm TTC and its crushing. Just cos it happened quickly for you doesn't mean that it does for everyone else....so quit complaining and feeling sorry for yourself.' 
Boom, would be awesome to post that, lol:lol:


----------



## Soccergurl3

I thought conceiving would be easy the second time around....after all it only took 1 month last time :(


----------



## Loveya

Should find out tomorrow and over the next few days if this trying worked. Due on tomorrow and hoping that AF is not going to arrive. Fingers crossed!


----------



## tsyhanochka

AF is calling early. Hello cycle #7. Dammit.


----------



## BabyDeacon

CD 12.... yea and u know what that means... sorry if i dont like ur pic!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Come on :AF: I know you're coming, don't leave me in suspense like this!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Maybe i should just accept it and give up ...


----------



## Loveya

Just want to find out now!!!


----------



## summerlove101

I feel pg but I'm so scared to test. Seeing a BFN would crush me. Why do our bodies have to play these cruel tricks on us?


----------



## Melly Belly

Oh hi there ex boyfriend who i havent spoken to in about 10 years....why are you suddenly tracking me down on facebook? Creeper much?? Just going to go ahead and not friend you... :wacko:


----------



## StayHopeful

I hate the TWW!


----------



## Sunshine15

I agree with stayhopeful


----------



## tsyhanochka

I'd like to "thank" my sister for moving in with us. AF came 3 days earlier than expected. I guess we're syncing sooner than I expected. *sigh* I was pretty regular for a good 6 months! And this one only lasted about 2.5 days what the heck?


----------



## Loveya

Feeling rather tired but hey on my third day of waiting for AF and still no sign. Hoping for good news soon.


----------



## summerlove101

Why oh why does my boss have to stress me out when I'm already under enough stress about waiting to test?


----------



## tsyhanochka

Our friend is in labour right now. Posting pics from the delivery room on facebook. I should be happy but all I can think is 'that should be me' while I cry.


----------



## sdb123

I'm happy for those of you that have cute little families, but I'm also jealous!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Thanks for posting the new photos of your new baby. Thankfully you can't see me sob as I congratulate you. It shouldn't be this hard.


----------



## syrlatc

this is what I would like to say on facebook..... "yes, I have endometrisois. My body has gone through SO MUCH for the last 8 years (since I was 15)... yes, I am getting married in three months, to a man I have been with for 3 years... yes, it is going to me a NONDENOMINATIONAL outside wedding in a beautiful state park by the lake... and yes, I want to get pregnant NOW. I don't care if we have a baby born out of wedlock. that does NOT matter to me. nobody knows what we have gone through with my body, unless you have been in my shoes, I'd like it very much if you would stop judging me,-us. if I were to get pregnant before the wedding, who cares? I'm in a very stable and healthy relationship, it's going to happen anyways... so who cares if it's a couple months before we are officially "married".. also, I would like it if people would stop comparing me and my fiance to EVERYBODY else since we aren't exactly just like every other couple.. just because something worked for somebody else, doesn't mean it's going to work for us.. just because your relationship was shitty--doesn't mean OURS IS."
.... umm.. sorry for the rant, but that's pretty much what I WISH I could say on facebook right now... and just put EVERYBODY in their place haha... 

I like this thread... :) I'm glad I got that off my chest :D


----------



## sdb123

Stop asking me when I'm going to have a baby considering you don't know my situation. 
Maybe I just miscarried. 
Maybe I can't get pregnant. 
Maybe it is what I am going through now- trying with no luck.
Maybe it's none of your business.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Why is it everyone i know who has babies so easily is either a SINGLE teenager, In a hostle relationship, has no job, no money, and complains about everything!. Try spending a day in my place.


----------



## SunUp

sdb123 said:


> Stop asking me when I'm going to have a baby considering you don't know my situation.
> Maybe I just miscarried.
> Maybe I can't get pregnant.
> Maybe it is what I am going through now- trying with no luck.
> Maybe it's none of your business.

Yeah, That.:jo:


----------



## longing

OH is driving me mad, if he wants it he needs to do some work, take an interest, Rar and grr, this is never going to happen otherwise, sometimes I feel marrige and children are a pipe dream for me, sad


----------



## StayHopeful

Really? You're pregnant? By accident? Your boyfriend is screwing two other women on th side and has a vasectomy. And I'm going on 6 months of drugs and sticking my ass up in the air after very unromantic sex on a schedule with nothing to show for it. Must be nice to be you.


----------



## srod12

Why not even a month after our wedding are complete strangers to me...old coworkers of dh asking when were having a kid. Or grandparents asking? When are you going to have a baby.? WHEN IM PREGNANT THATS WHEN. Or the question for when you are pregnant. Were you trying? Or was it an accident. No I'm married and a result of sex=baby. And whys it any of your buisness

Done ranting :)


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I wonder if af being a whole week late means a bfp? I'm on holiday at my parents and haven't had a spare minute to myself to even buy a test, let alone use one!! What a time to be late :haha: i'm bursting to know :dance:


----------



## StefanieC

i'm scared about going to the doctors for a blood test today but want to know why i'm 8 days late for AF!


----------



## tamithomas

mine would be "please stop acting like you're the only person to have ever conceived. It's annoying, pathetic and down right attention seeking. Yes it's a beautiful baby, but people have been having them for thousands of years. Quit spamming my wall with statuses and pictures!"


----------



## Laubull

OMG love this thread!

Mine would probably be....

"YES we were trying for a baby but we lost it, yes we are trying again, when we have something to tell you all, we will! In the meantime all of your continous comments which if you thought about really infuriates every other person out there, especially those that aren't lucky enough to be in your situation - think before you type!"

I hope I will be a considerate status/picture updated if/when I get pregnant!


----------



## sugarpi24

in 5 days itll be a year of TTC :( dang it! why is it taking so long! :(


----------



## tsyhanochka

Mine would be something about how my ex's grandfather just passed away. I can't say anything or find out how he's dealing because it didn't end well. I was over 3 years ago but his family hold grudges forever. I read his twitter and I know he updates it sometimes just to keep me posted. 

So I will write it here:

Gone but not forgotten. Grandpa you were a force to be reckoned with. The world lost one of the good ones yesterday. I donated to the palliative care unit that was your home in your last days. I wanted to sign a note with your nickname for me...but you were the only one who found it funny.
Much Love, your barracuda. 

Yup. He was a cranky ******* who called me a barracuda. Bless him.

Thanks for giving me a place to put this.


----------



## dizzy65

Facebook status:

Got a doc appointment for monday.. 3 days late.. one BFN at 2 days before expected period.. sore boobs and peeing lots.. come on BFP :D


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Well my 8 day late period didn't mean a bfp, it just meant an 8 day late period!! :cry:


----------



## tamithomas

DH is sleeping a lot, c'mon wake up so we can BD ;)


----------



## CherylC3

Cd 6 countdown to o.
I'm dying to have a baby, and hate all the stress.
And fed up ttc plz give me my BFP!!!


----------



## dizzy65

Facebook status:

Please oh Please let the doctor tell me im pregnant :)


----------



## sdb123

What's on my mind? There is only one thing on my mind!


----------



## tamithomas

sdb123 said:


> Stop asking me when I'm going to have a baby considering you don't know my situation.
> Maybe I just miscarried.
> Maybe I can't get pregnant.
> Maybe it is what I am going through now- trying with no luck.
> Maybe it's none of your business.

i bow down to you for this one. You just summed up what I think everyone here on this website is feeling :hugs:


----------



## lily28

sdb123 said:


> Maybe I just miscarried.
> Maybe I can't get pregnant.
> Maybe it is what I am going through now- trying with no luck.
> Maybe it's none of your business.

:thumbup:

This.is.so.true.

The only place I can openly talk about ttc is here, I love you ladies!:hugs:


----------



## jcr1988

I would say to all my previous friends that the play by play of their pregnancy makes me want to cry! I want my turn! And I would say stop asking if I'm pregnant, have or want kids! And stop saying oh one day and don't think about it!


----------



## sugarpi24

You know what just really pisses me off! You pregnant bitches! One of you just has to post shot like " oh the hormones..." " oh I cant wait to find out the sex of this baby!" Grr! I know ill do the same thing but grr! I can still be mad...then there's my hitch of a cousins wife that got pregnant even though she was all about never having a kid again...your a bitch and you suck! .....

Sorry had to vent! Makes me so mad! Af is here and its not helping!!


----------



## mimismom

come on baby #2 where are you...cant post it because dont want to jinx it


----------



## mimismom

Longing2bAMum said:


> Well my 8 day late period didn't mean a bfp, it just meant an 8 day late period!! :cry:

awwww sorry!


----------



## tsyhanochka

My passive aggressive coworker is likely knocked up again. And again it is soon after accepting a new role on my project....which means more mixed blessings for me. Yay she's going on mat leave eventually so our team will get a year free of her but boooo that she changed projects so soon knowing she was trying...she had colic acid pills on her desk for all to see. And book that she's in #2 before I even get number 1.

It makes me cry to even think about it.


----------



## mrsmcgregor

Mine would be 'stop updating ur fb every time dd is wearing a new outfit and stop asking me if we r pregnant yet when u know we have been trying since before u accidentally got pregnant. It hurts!


----------



## tsyhanochka

mrsmcgregor said:


> Mine would be 'stop updating ur fb every time dd is wearing a new outfit and stop asking me if we r pregnant yet when u know we have been trying since before u accidentally got pregnant. It hurts!

ouch! Doing it is one thing... but doing it when they know... that's horrible :hugs:


----------



## StefanieC

'yes you got your 19 year old girlfriend pregnant by accident and now are putting up pictures of your fathers day presents, thanks for the sensitivity when you know what we are going through'


----------



## TTCMetalMom

Fed up of my old friends announcing their pregnancies and post baby bellies when it's Fathers Day and today my fella would have had two step-kids by now.


----------



## longing

Another day, another pregnancy announcement *sigh* when is it our turn? 2 1/2 years now :cry:


----------



## vaniilla

Come on nasty :witch: hurry up and show up so I can begin clomid :sleep:


----------



## nursemommy

People need to stop complaining about how much they have to spend on maternity clothes or any maternity clothes they find are never "adorable". I would be willing to go out in the most ugly outfit they could find and be pregnant right now!!! This seems to be the number one complaint from my pregnant friends! GRRRRR so frustrated!


----------



## fertiliciousx

longing said:


> Another day, another pregnancy announcement *sigh* when is it our turn? 2 1/2 years now :cry:

hi longing,
couldn't help noticing you're in Leicester. same here!:wave:


----------



## greeneyes098

if I could write what I wanted on FB tonight I would say - "wooo no more contraception .... lets see what nature throws at us" :) but its all a big secret so I'll just tell you lovely ladies :D xxxxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I don't see the light at the end of the tunnel ...... Maybe i'm in a whole.


----------



## vaniilla

xMissxZoiex said:


> I don't see the light at the end of the tunnel ...... Maybe i'm in a whole.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

xMissxZoiex, every time I read your status' on here I just want to jump in the screen and give you the biggest hug :hugs: i'm so sorry for the pain you must be feeling, I can't even begin to comprehend it :hugs: This sentence "4 Years 6 months Trying to conceive is long enough we are no longer TTC" in your signature just made me cry, I wish I could take your pain away, if I could I would do it in a heartbeat :hugs:


----------



## longing

fertiliciousx said:


> longing said:
> 
> 
> Another day, another pregnancy announcement *sigh* when is it our turn? 2 1/2 years now :cry:
> 
> hi longing,
> couldn't help noticing you're in Leicester. same here!:wave:Click to expand...

Hello! :wave:

Not a bad place to be a?


----------



## Loveya

xMissxZoiex said:


> I don't see the light at the end of the tunnel ...... Maybe i'm in a whole.

I wanna give the biggest :hugs: ever. It may not give you want you want but I'm hoping it would make you feel better.


My status:
I just wish I knew what to do. Sick of feeling like this.


----------



## armywife88

I am so sick of everyone around me getting pregnant! Why do they get a "happy accident" and I can't do it if I try?


----------



## Bazinga

Oh, another accident? Close your bloody legs if you are only going to moan about the fact you got pregnant again! Some of us would love it ONCE!


----------



## armywife88

Bazinga said:


> Oh, another accident? Close your bloody legs if you are only going to moan about the fact you got pregnant again! Some of us would love it ONCE!

Love it! you summed it up perfectly!


----------



## laurac1988

Look... I'm trying to get pregnant. The NUMBER ONE worst thing to say when we talk about this is "oh... how odd... i never had to try. It just happened"


----------



## tsyhanochka

Friend on Facebook announced her baby has been out as long as she was in....thanks I will unsubscribe from you now....hit me the wrong way today.

I would simply put: fuuuuuuuuu to the world right now. That's the week I have had.


----------



## sugarpi24

GRRR! the only reason why your getting married b**** is cuz you got pregnant and even though your not straight with him and wont tell him the truth on how you slept around before you guys broke up...but thats okay.. i feel for your kid...here you told me you didnt want kids and get married for a long time....if ever...and now your announcing your having a GIRL of all things! i want a f****** girl! so kiss my Butt!!!! GRRR!!!


----------



## babydevil1989

why is it after having 10 years of fairly regular periods my cycles now decide to muck about ffs!!!


----------



## vaniilla

Come on AF, I've waited long enough now!! :sleep:


----------



## TTCMetalMom

*fingers crossed* that we've got pregnant this month. And yet another friend pregnant!!

Unrelated news, we're moving on Monday and we've not even told anyone yet, it would make my year to move house this week, get married and get a positive.


----------



## Laubull

New house new baby, that's what they say!


----------



## laurac1988

oh body... you can fuck off


----------



## HopefulPony

Why do people just accidentally get pregnant all the time and we have to try so hard?!? It's not fair!!!!!!!!


----------



## nursemommy

One of my best friends just told me they were trying for a second baby. Both our first kids are the same age...I swear if she gets pregnant before me I will cry. We have been trying for almost 7 months! We tried for 6 months with our son and she started trying and got pregnant in 2 months!!!! I swear if that happens again I will scream!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I am in my 14th 2ww, lets hope it's the last and I get my bfp finally!


----------



## vaniilla

Really hopes clomid will work on its first go! :dust:


----------



## longing

My best friend has just given birth, I am brimming with happiness for her and he is beautiful but I have a really sad empty part of me too, I feel like I wanna cry for both reasons, too much emotion! 

My OH doesn't understand, does anyone?


----------



## longing

vaniilla said:


> Really hopes clomid will work on its first go! :dust:

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Laubull

Just tested 9 DPO and BFN, really want a holiday baby :-(


----------



## nursemommy

longing said:


> My best friend has just given birth, I am brimming with happiness for her and he is beautiful but I have a really sad empty part of me too, I feel like I wanna cry for both reasons, too much emotion!
> 
> My OH doesn't understand, does anyone?

I understand I am in the same boat! One of my friends delivered today. At work I found out one of my other friends is expecting. While I am happy for her deep down I want to be like you have been trying for just a few months and I have b:-( I was able to smile and congratulate he but man I cried the whole way home from work.


----------



## bubbles82

longing said:


> My best friend has just given birth, I am brimming with happiness for her and he is beautiful but I have a really sad empty part of me too, I feel like I wanna cry for both reasons, too much emotion!
> 
> My OH doesn't understand, does anyone?

I do! I've spent this afternoon with a very good friend who is due to give birth to a little boy in 3 weeks, all she has talked about all afternoon is baby stuff, mostly moaning, and I understand she is uncomfortable, and although I'm so happy and excited to meet her baby I'm also so jealous she conceived so quickly and wish I could be in the same boat!


----------



## Beba1827

My friend is 21 weeks pregnant, she had sex with her boyfriend once, and fell pregnant. She has had to move in with me as she has no where else to go, seeing her and her boyfriend shopping for baby clothes, and bringing them back home is knocking us down. We would love a family of our own and seeing all this stuff, and her growing bump makes us feel awful. We dont want to say anything to ruin it for them as its there first child. 

If i could write a status right now it would be;
Im so happy for you, but please, stop buying cute clothes, buy something ugly that wont make us jelous! <3


----------



## summerlove101

How am I going to get through dinner with my family Sat night sitting across from my cousin whose 8 months pregnant when I just had a miscarriage a little over a month ago?


----------



## sugarpi24

i just had a blob of CM!!!!! Hope its a good sign!


----------



## laurac1988

Damn you temperature! Damn you!


----------



## Just_married

Oh, I just need to relax and 'stop trying' and it will happen....aaah? I didn't know that was the remedy for a blocked fallopian tube! Why thank you, wise one!


----------



## teako22

I wish family would quit asking me if I'm pregnant yet. I will tell you if it happens and when I want to.


----------



## laurac1988

Temp is way up this morning. AF due tomorrow. Could I hope?


----------



## sugarpi24

Pol are so rude!!' Hubby is making me mad too!!! Trying for a baby but yet if we werre that would require bding! Hes making me mad!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Temp down a tiny bit. aF due today. Please go on holiday Flo - you need some time for yourself  about 9 months?


----------



## Longing2bAMum

My nipples are so sensitive, it hurst so much to touch them, just the slightest movement from my top and my nipples shoot out like darts AF or BFP symptom?


----------



## sugarpi24

ever since you have became pregnant you have become a b**** as well! and if you post one more thing about how to be a parent and yelling at others and how they are a bad parents im gonna FB slap you silly! GRR!


----------



## Torsornin

I am overjoyed at my cousin FINALLY getting pregnant - if anyone deserves it it is her. But her announcement means she got preggo, right as I was loosing mine....... Will I get preggo this month and have it stick?


----------



## 2have4kids

Facebook status: O'd today, everyone celebrate! I'm bloated, my left side is cramping and my cervix hurts because we've been :sex: so much but we're so excited that it happened without chlomid! 
Now if he can just put out three more times in the next three days, we'll catch that damn egg and it'll get busted into by a strong mean :spermy: and turn into a cute little :baby:


----------



## Laubull

Ah I'm sorry you're feeling sick, must be really hard BEING PREGNANT! Why don't you stop for a minute and think though how lucky you are or what it feels like to lose a baby.

ARGH!

Rant over.....


----------



## Hopeful4num1

My status would say : 

Bitter? Angry? Sad? Why, yes I am! I just had a MC! Hoping it doesn't take us another 10 months or longer to conceive again. And hoping it is a sticky bean the next time! :cry:


----------



## sugarpi24

i really hate FB! ppl when you put :( but yet dont say anything else...wth! at least your pregnant! be happy!


----------



## Laubull

Nice to hear I'm not alone in feeling like this  one day we'll all be able to enjoy our pregnancies, including feeling rubbish!!


----------



## inGodstime

FB status: It so nice and thoughtful of you to post your sweet ultrasound photos online with little captions and talk about how you cry when your hubby kisses your pregnant belly, but seriously... Please don't. I don't post how I am feeling after a miscarriage or when my midwife refers me to an infertility specialist because I can't get pregnant. I'm happy that you are growing a baby, but please be sensitive to those who can't.


----------



## Aisak

i want off this ride.


----------



## laurac1988

For fucks sake af. When I told you to take a holiday I meant you should send storky in your place


----------



## sugarpi24

What's the point of being happy when the world just shits in your face! Just saying!


----------



## 4magpies

Can I just be pregnant now please? *sigh*


----------



## tamithomas

wishful status: Oh you're pregnant? Please tell me how terrible it was waiting to get your GFP 4 months after you just gave birth. UGH. on the upside, O pains are in and just waiting for the DH to wake up so we can BD! :)


----------



## tamithomas

*BFP


----------



## laurac1988

Bfps Everywhere. None for me


----------



## 4magpies

Hope these cramps aren't AF ones.


----------



## Jinbean

Hmmmmm i think mine would probably go something like... "what an insensitive pr*ck you are to announce your wife is 10 weeks pregnant with your 4TH child and that very same evening tell me how shitty your life is and *that I will only understand in 10-15 yrs (??) when I have a family of my own*! You know I have wanted even just 1 baby for 6 yrs and we have been ttc for 3 yrs now and had 1 mc and 1 mmc! :growlmad: Oh little brother you really need to think before you speak to me again! It's a good job the rest of the family were there to stop me as i flew through the air to get you! :grr:"

Rant over! This thread is great! I feel a little bit better after getting that one off my chest!


----------



## tsyhanochka

My coworker confirmed my suspicion that she is knocked up...the countdown is on until she takes mat leave and I get my sanity back!!!! Wheeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## zoomlentil

To the girl several years younger than me who has a six month old baby boy. Really, the photos are enough. I really don't need every status of yours to be about how ridiculously fantastic your baby is and how being a mother is the absolute best thing in the whole wide world and how much joy he brings you. I'm happy for you but, geez, spare me some of my sanity.


----------



## tamithomas

zoomlentil said:


> To the girl several years younger than me who has a six month old baby boy. Really, the photos are enough. I really don't need every status of yours to be about how ridiculously fantastic your baby is and how being a mother is the absolute best thing in the whole wide world and how much joy he brings you. I'm happy for you but, geez, spare me some of my sanity.

this this and all of this. I have the same problem with my 18 year old SIL.


----------



## bubbles82

So happy for my friend who's just given birth this morning, and has a lovely baby boy. Please can it be my turn soon before I have to read daily updates about how wonderful he is?!


----------



## J_Lynn

A friend of mine posts DAILY about her being pregnant. EVERY morning I wake up to seeing "7 weeks and 3 days && sooo blessed!", "Going to bed - still so blessed my bean is growing!! **7 weeks and 4 days**"

I literally couldnt stand seeing 2-3 f'n updates a day, so I deleted her. She text me and asked why, and I wanted to say because her pregnancy was giving me never-ending nausea and if I saw one more "omgomgomgomgom I'm knocked up!" post I was going to vomit for real.... I would like to just put that up as my facebook status instead. But I'm too chicken.


----------



## tsyhanochka

J_Lynn said:


> A friend of mine posts DAILY about her being pregnant. EVERY morning I wake up to seeing "7 weeks and 3 days && sooo blessed!", "Going to bed - still so blessed my bean is growing!! **7 weeks and 4 days**"
> 
> I literally couldnt stand seeing 2-3 f'n updates a day, so I deleted her. She text me and asked why, and I wanted to say because her pregnancy was giving me never-ending nausea and if I saw one more "omgomgomgomgom I'm knocked up!" post I was going to vomit for real.... I would like to just put that up as my facebook status instead. But I'm too chicken.

I unsubscribed to my friends with new babies... they are none the wiser and I don't have to see updates about their kids unless I go looking. It's a happy medium.


----------



## readerwriter

"Stop posting daily photos of your child! Seriously, no one cares."

I know I feel this way (mostly) because of my frustration/jealousy :blush: but just writing that here made me feel better! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarpi24

Fml! Progesterone level is terrible!!! Wth!! Not happy right now! I'm so sick of my body giving me false signs!


----------



## omgbaby

tsyhanochka said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> A friend of mine posts DAILY about her being pregnant. EVERY morning I wake up to seeing "7 weeks and 3 days && sooo blessed!", "Going to bed - still so blessed my bean is growing!! **7 weeks and 4 days**"
> 
> I literally couldnt stand seeing 2-3 f'n updates a day, so I deleted her. She text me and asked why, and I wanted to say because her pregnancy was giving me never-ending nausea and if I saw one more "omgomgomgomgom I'm knocked up!" post I was going to vomit for real.... I would like to just put that up as my facebook status instead. But I'm too chicken.
> 
> I unsubscribed to my friends with new babies... they are none the wiser and I don't have to see updates about their kids unless I go looking. It's a happy medium.Click to expand...


The same thing happened to me!! My cousin got pregnant & all she ever posted was "O I'm doing this because I'm pregnant" "#pregoproblems" & it seriously got to me so bad I deleted her & didn't talk to her for months. Looking back I feel like a bitch & now her little boy is a day old & we have been friends on Facebook again for about 2 months & I just love all her posts. I'm in baby fever. Soon as I got out & focused on myself I'm back in thanks to her!! Lol my other cousin got pregnant & she talks the same way. I'm not as close with her though so she doesn't bother me but I still want to scream!!

3 of my Facebook friends have had babies this past week & one is 23 weeks pregnant.

I want to post something the long the lines of... All of you suck!! I want my miracle!!! :cry:

But the funny part is, when I do conceive I have NO intention on letting anyone on Facebook know!! Lol


----------



## J_Lynn

Oh, not me!! When I get pregnant, I am going to UNLEASH on all of them!! I am going to announce it to the world, and then I am going to tell all of them how much it SUCKED to see their minute-by-minute pregnancy updates for 9 f'n months and then hour-by-hour pictures of their baby for the next year after that. Yup, sure am! lol


----------



## zoomlentil

J_Lynn said:


> Oh, not me!! When I get pregnant, I am going to UNLEASH on all of them!! I am going to announce it to the world, and then I am going to tell all of them how much it SUCKED to see their minute-by-minute pregnancy updates for 9 f'n months and then hour-by-hour pictures of their baby for the next year after that. Yup, sure am! lol

:haha: Go get 'em girl!!


----------



## omgbaby

Lol that is soooo true!! Then they'll all be mad trying to block & delete you!!
I hate when people can dish it but not take it!


----------



## tamithomas

mine would be today:I'm so sorry for your loss but knowing you, I give it max 2 cycles and you'll get your BFP again, I have never met someone so fertile in my life. Meanwhile still waiting on #1 for us..3 years later. I'd kill just to have one toddler meanwhile you got two running aroudn already and one barely just left your womb 4 months ago.


----------



## Laubull

Not FB related but love this one from a work colleague:

"I'm pregnant I'm allowed to moan and complain"

My response was: "no you're not". 

Obviously what I wanted to say was: "no you're not, I'd give anything to still have my baby"

:-(

On to a more positive note, fingers crossed for this cycle for all of us 

x


----------



## 4magpies

Have a good feeling about this cycle, but it'll probably be the same as the rest. *sigh*


----------



## zoomlentil

"I really hope this month I get an oops baby. Such a naughty thing to hope for but at this point I don't care, I want my baby!"


----------



## tamithomas

O finishing today, already dreading TWW. C'mon little bean!


----------



## sugarpi24

Well on to 150mg of clomid....wonderful!


----------



## StayHopeful

I feel like this will never happen for me.


----------



## tsyhanochka

4magpies said:


> Have a good feeling about this cycle, but it'll probably be the same as the rest. *sigh*

This is exactly how I feel. But I haven't had my hopes up in a few months so let's hope this IS the month for lots of us.


----------



## Blossomgirl

zoomlentil said:


> "I really hope this month I get an oops baby. Such a naughty thing to hope for but at this point I don't care, I want my baby!"

I know what you mean! I hope every single month for a broken condom and an opps baby, even though I'm unemployed and the timing would be terrible.


----------



## Torsornin

Don't I deserve a baby. I am a good girl, will be a good mum. Why is it so hard to get preggo :( I am 30 in less than a week and still no baby for me - I hate everything today :(


----------



## Stake

**picture of semen specimen cup** well, on to the next thing...


----------



## readerwriter

I wish my period would just show up already! I'm tired of feeling hopeful month after month only to get crushed every time...


----------



## Trying4Angel1

So excited to be trying for baby #2!!


----------



## Laubull

ARGH this TWW is driving me insane, please let it be my month!


----------



## laurac1988

Oh fuck TTC. Time for a break


----------



## tsyhanochka

My status. Screw you guys....we're eloping! A wedding with my family...not a chance!


----------



## J_Lynn

tsyhanochka said:


> My status. Screw you guys....we're eloping! A wedding with my family...not a chance!

That's what we did! We said screw it and just ran to the court house. Then like 3 months later we went and had pictures done so that we could kinda have some memories of a wedding .... I had already bought my dress so I wanted to use it :D Now we have beautiful pictures that we took at the stables in town (we are super country, so it went with my rustic vibe) and it was amazing. Just the two of us :) loved it WAY more than a wedding!!!!


----------



## readerwriter

Argh, maybe taking a pregnancy test would at least relieve me of this agony of waiting!


----------



## dizzy65

really hopes we can make scottie a little bro or sissy this month :) he deserves it!


----------



## littlefishygg

There is nothing I hate more than waiting around!!!!


----------



## sugarpi24

come on AF!!!


----------



## krissie328

My extreme case of "Baby on the Brain" is getting tiresome. I know I should relax but it is so hard when I feel so consumed by the emotions and difficulties of ttc.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So much for not TTC again, after brown spotting for almost 2 weeks after AF left i am then a few days later confronted by pink spotting so take the only test i had left (OPK) and it incredibly positive!. So i guess i'm in the TWW unintentionally!.


----------



## MistyBleu

Nothing else matters as long as I'm TTC.:ignore:
I really do that when I get close friends email notifications...delete delete delete....I have baby on the brain right now. :wacko:


----------



## syrlatc

this is directed at my fiance's cousin: "oh, let me read more of your status updates letting the world know how fucking *PERFECT* your life is!. oh, you finished college (i'm still working at it--had to put a hold on it due to surgery), oh, you just got back from Switzerland. oh, you just got back from new york... oh, you just got a great full time job with BENEFITS..(i'm struggling to find work because of health issues--also no medical insurance atm) oh, and the best part is.. you have barely put any work into ANYTHING. you may have finished college, but how did you accomplish that? your boyfriend pretty much helped you with everything? yeah, that's what i thought. oh, and not to mention you are in PERFECT health... and we are the same age. do I need to go into all of my medical issues?!? because i'm sure you've never heard of the majority of them. i'm not saying that i'm upset because there is nothing wrong with you and you have perfect health, that's great. but, you are really taking your life for granted. you're getting everything handed to you. and it's really not fair. oh, and you go out and party every weekend. good.for.you. i would like something more than that... like a FAMILY. i don't care about how much you drink, keep it away from me." 

slipping into a subtle slight depression. :( not enjoying my life at all at this point.


----------



## waterlily13

After 5.5 years, I am PREGNANT!


----------



## sugarpi24

waterlily13 said:


> After 5.5 years, I am PREGNANT!

Yayyy!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## lily28

waterlily13 said:


> After 5.5 years, I am PREGNANT!

OMG MAJOR CONGRATS!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## lily28

My imaginary FB staus : I love a good boner during ovulation.


----------



## MistyBleu

waterlily13 said:


> After 5.5 years, I am PREGNANT!

CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance:


----------



## liams_mom

we're ttc #2 after Mirena! #1 was sooo easy! I knew my body then, now I feel like it belongs to someone else! POSITIVE OPK's for 4 days past supposed (bbt) ovulation? and the lines are just getting DARKER!? What's wrong with me :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

waterlily13 said:


> After 5.5 years, I am PREGNANT!

Massive Congratulations!! xxxxx


----------



## Cashewnut

waterlily13 said:


> After 5.5 years, I am PREGNANT!

Congratulations! That gave me goosebumps!


----------



## J_Lynn

waterlily13 said:


> After 5.5 years, I am PREGNANT!

That is so great!!! Congrats!!! My friend from high school has been trying for almost 8 years and recently found out she was pregnant, it is just great to hear GOOD NEWS from couples trying for so long!! Enjoy your pregnancy, and I pray for a happy and healthy 9 months :D


----------



## krissie328

Going to the RE in two weeks... Hoping he gives me some Clomid!!!


----------



## tsyhanochka

waterlily13 said:


> After 5.5 years, I am PREGNANT!

This is amazing news! Long over due and I'm sure well deserved. Congrats, here's to a happy and healthy 9 months. :flower:

now let's hope your lucky dust sprinkles on a few of us :blush:


----------



## CSC2

I went to college, got married, did some traveling and decided I was ready for a baby...7 months ago. No I don't dislike children, I wanted to be responsible. And just because teenagers, single people or couples with horrible marriages can get pregnant on the first try doesn't mean we all can! 

When I feel low, I pray.


----------



## LoveMrsP

Congrats waterlily!!!!
Well my status would be... It's funny how u shit urself when u saw me at the dr office thinking I'm pregnant yet u have no idea what I'm going through!! Sorry ladies it was a bad bad day!!! since when did getting become a competition! It's a part of life!! Xx


----------



## LoveMrsP

Congrats waterlily!!!!
Well my status would be... It's funny how u shit urself when u saw me at the dr office thinking I'm pregnant yet u have no idea what I'm going through!! Sorry ladies it was a bad bad day!!! since when did getting become a competition! It's a part of life!! Xx


----------



## LoveMrsP

Sorry double post sorry sorry


----------



## waterlily13

sugarpi24 said:


> waterlily13 said:
> 
> 
> After 5.5 years, I am PREGNANT!
> 
> Yayyy!!! Congrats!!!Click to expand...

Thank you so much!!!:flower:


----------



## waterlily13

lily28 said:


> waterlily13 said:
> 
> 
> After 5.5 years, I am PREGNANT!
> 
> OMG MAJOR CONGRATS!:happydance::thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you!!:flower: We still cannot believe it!


----------



## waterlily13

MistyBleu said:


> waterlily13 said:
> 
> 
> After 5.5 years, I am PREGNANT!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you!!!:flower:



Cashewnut said:


> waterlily13 said:
> 
> 
> After 5.5 years, I am PREGNANT!
> 
> Congratulations! That gave me goosebumps!Click to expand...

Thanks a lot!!:flower:


----------



## waterlily13

xMissxZoiex said:


> waterlily13 said:
> 
> 
> After 5.5 years, I am PREGNANT!
> 
> Massive Congratulations!! xxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks!!!:flower:


----------



## waterlily13

J_Lynn said:


> waterlily13 said:
> 
> 
> After 5.5 years, I am PREGNANT!
> 
> That is so great!!! Congrats!!! My friend from high school has been trying for almost 8 years and recently found out she was pregnant, it is just great to hear GOOD NEWS from couples trying for so long!! Enjoy your pregnancy, and I pray for a happy and healthy 9 months :DClick to expand...

After waiting for so many years, it is so difficult to believe that it has happened! We are just praying for a sticky and healthy bean! Thank you and good luck to you too! :flower:


----------



## waterlily13

tsyhanochka said:


> waterlily13 said:
> 
> 
> After 5.5 years, I am PREGNANT!
> 
> This is amazing news! Long over due and I'm sure well deserved. Congrats, here's to a happy and healthy 9 months. :flower:
> 
> now let's hope your lucky dust sprinkles on a few of us :blush:Click to expand...

Thank you a lot!!! Baby dust to all of you!:dust:


----------



## waterlily13

LoveMrsP said:


> Congrats waterlily!!!!
> Well my status would be... It's funny how u shit urself when u saw me at the dr office thinking I'm pregnant yet u have no idea what I'm going through!! Sorry ladies it was a bad bad day!!! since when did getting become a competition! It's a part of life!! Xx

Thanks!! :flower:


----------



## 4magpies

Please let this be it. Feeling confident and my chart is looking perfect, even OH thinks so too!

xxx


----------



## divineparadis

I pray that my egg will be there and I did not miss it even though we did not BD yesterday.


----------



## lily28

If there was conception I will have a baby by April 21st!


----------



## Laubull

Please please please stay away AF!


----------



## Needababynow

My fb status would say: 
Dear Pregnant FBers,
Please stop complaining about your back hurting and nausea! After 5 years ttc I'd be glad to have those issues. Get off your piss pot and be glad you can get pregnant!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

First IUI today, please let it work!


----------



## Laubull

OMG faint positive test this morning, AHHHHH so excited!
x


----------



## 4magpies

Laubull said:


> OMG faint positive test this morning, AHHHHH so excited!
> x

Congrats. Gives me hope TTC with one tube. 

xxx


----------



## Laubull

Thank you 4magpies. Your chart is looking good, I hope that's an implatation dip you have


----------



## 4magpies

Laubull said:


> Thank you 4magpies. Your chart is looking good, I hope that's an implatation dip you have

Me too. Loads of symptoms too just hope my body's not tricking me. 

Have a happy and healthy 9 months. 

You off the docs for betas to check viability?

xxx


----------



## Laubull

4magpies said:


> Laubull said:
> 
> 
> Thank you 4magpies. Your chart is looking good, I hope that's an implatation dip you have
> 
> Me too. Loads of symptoms too just hope my body's not tricking me.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> You off the docs for betas to check viability?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

When are you going to test? Will you wait for AF to be late?

No I won't go to the docs yet, but I will get scanned at 6 weeks to ensure it's not ectopic, I really hope not.

x


----------



## 4magpies

Are you in the UK? They should really do betas to check hcg levels are rising correctly. 

Best to catch it early. 

FX'd everything is totally fine though!! Eeee you're duffed!!

Im testing Friday. 12DPO although I may cave tomorrow. 

See how I feel. 

xxx


----------



## Laubull

Yes in the UK, I might ring EPAU then and double check what they do. I'll wait until I've done another test though, just to be sure!

If you can hold out I would, I tested at 9DPO, far too early but that completely destroyed me seeing another negative. I hope you get your BFP  x


----------



## 4magpies

I'd just pop to your GP, explain your history and they can do betas for you. 

xxx


----------



## krissie328

I'm Ovulating!!!!! This is the first time that I am aware it has happened!!!! Eeek!


----------



## sugarpi24

Monday I find out what we do next in ttc!!!! Ahhhh!!! Super excited!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Today mine would be.
Massive ovulation pains, one last attempt before IVF starts on the 8th! 



StayHopeful said:


> First IUI today, please let it work!

Good luck!!



Laubull said:


> OMG faint positive test this morning, AHHHHH so excited!
> x

Congratulations!.


----------



## laurac1988

Come on metformin... Work with me here... Lets have a bfp...


----------



## 4magpies

BFN and AF two days late?! Why must you tease me body?


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Mine today would say - Hurry up postman pat - I am waiting for my opk's to be delivered!


----------



## laurac1988

Early +opk... Come on bfp. PleAse!


----------



## HopefulCookie

AF is finished and this is a new day. Hopefully a good month.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

mine would be
ivf no2, please let me have a miracle baby xx


----------



## 4magpies

When is it my turn?


----------



## Melts

Need some support. I feel so lost and don't understand why i can not just get pregnant, we have been trying forever. i am tired of seeing everyone around me get pregnant. I want a baby not.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

if i didnt have a mc i would be 10 and a half weeks pregnant with my miracle ivf baby
i will miss u forever


----------



## sugarpi24

Come on af!!!


----------



## krissie328

Praying this is our month to get pregnant, I am so ready for a baby bean of my own!


----------



## Blossomgirl

My best friend had a beautiful baby girl... and my heart broke into a million little pieces. Will it ever be my turn?


----------



## Dreamery

i'm sick of all these ultrasound pictures and happy posts about babies!! when is it going to be my turn?! :(


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

has just been to see my beautiful neice, and my sil has a big baby bump for baby no2,,
when is it gunna be my turn x


----------



## bellablue

baby dust to all :)


----------



## TTCMSP

I honestly went on Facebook the other day and had 3 pregnancy announcements in a row. So disheartening. Plus, my best friend in the world is pregnant after "just having sex" for a month. GRRR!


----------



## krissie328

On top of the BFN I got I am having my worst af ever!


----------



## sugarpi24

Why cant getting pregnant be easy!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Why do all the shows and movies I watch lately have pregnant characters!?!??!


----------



## mamabear_08

my package of wondfo's is late, I'm going crazy! If I could just take ONE test I would be okay.. for another few days. lol. I just wish this month wasn't so up in the air and I knew what was happening with my body


----------



## kittymeowmeow

I want a baby!!! Fed up of dreaming im pregnant and then waking up in tears! x


----------



## nursemommy

Didn't get a positive ovulation test this month. So frustrated! Hope the tests just missed the surge and I did ovulate on my 4th round of clomid!!!!! Find out tomorrow after blood work for my 21 day labs!


----------



## LockandKey

I can't wait to fall pregnant with our 2nd bean :cloud9: Eeeee! I'm so ready for this :)

of course, no body but my mom and closest friend knows we are currently trying


----------



## LockandKey

what I would post on my husband's fb: 

Get your butt home from work and put a baby in me!


----------



## MMW430

I feel like everyone is getting pregnant besides me! I can't decide whether I should early test or not (the early test window starts tomorrow).


----------



## laurac1988

stupid evil bitch stole my baby name. What a cow


----------



## mspotter

laurac1988 said:


> stupid evil bitch stole my baby name. What a cow

Cant believe someone would do that, its one of those unwritten rules like 'thou shalt not have sex with your best friends ex'

On the original subject....
Why is it taking so long!!!!!!!!


----------



## LockandKey

laurac1988 said:


> stupid evil bitch stole my baby name. What a cow

Oh no! That's horrible :( I am seriously paranoid about this too and refuse to tell anyone (well, except my mommy) what my name list is until he or she is born.

I hope you can find another name you love! That is such a horrible thing to have happen


----------



## laurac1988

still using the same name. The reasons we want it are too special


----------



## tsyhanochka

laurac1988 said:


> still using the same name. The reasons we want it are too special

Are you in the same circle of friends or family? 

Sucks she did it but good on you for keeping it!


----------



## laurac1988

no shes a former ttc buddy from another forum


----------



## tsyhanochka

Well then no one outside the forum will know not that it makes it better... small mercies.


----------



## laurac1988

Indeedy


----------



## LockandKey

laurac1988 said:


> no shes a former ttc buddy from another forum

Oh, well in that case I would probably still use it as well since it's a person outside of the intimate family and friends circle, but still! That's just horrible! Like another lady said, it's like breaking the unwritten law, as well as trust, amongst pregnant ladies and mothers :growlmad:


----------



## 4magpies

Fuck off fuck off fuck off.

So angry and frustrated. Why can idiots get pregnant at the drop of a hat but we can't.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

i no that feelin magpies

fs hurry up and ring me x


----------



## kittymeowmeow

4magpies said:


> Fuck off fuck off fuck off.
> 
> So angry and frustrated. Why can idiots get pregnant at the drop of a hat but we can't.

Lol! I know!

Also I logged on to my fb earlier and another girl I went to school with has got pregnant! this will be her 3rd child (but she doesnt know who the dad is! why would u share that on fb?). She doesnt work and never has.. She even said shes doing it to get a bigger house. 

That upset me alot! I have worked since I left school at 16, I have a flat which I pay for and I have a loving partner I have been with for 3 and a half years! 

Grrr... 

:(


----------



## laurac1988

I feel your pain Hun xxx


----------



## krissie328

On this emotional rollercoaster... I just want a baby so bad. Why does this have to be so hard?


----------



## sugarpi24

So excited for Friday!!! Getting my HSG done!! :) one more step to getting my BFP!! :)


----------



## Special_K

So true!!!!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

if one more person tells me to relax and it will happen, i may just explode

pcos and low sperm morph helllo!!!!


----------



## wantanerd

jkhkjnjhb8879.... Don't give up! Proud parent to a 4 month old and i have your same issues!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Sometimes I just want to scream. "I CANT MAKE BABIES!! :'( " 

About to move on the 33rd Cycle TTC#1. I'm trying to keep a good PMA!


----------



## tsyhanochka

If we do indeed have fertility issues I want to be callous and tell people something similar when they say junk like relax....pray...whatever.


----------



## nursemommy

People see my 3 year old and ask so when are you going to have another one????? I had been saying oh I don't know when it happens. Now I say....Well we have been trying for a year and if we aren't pregnant this month then I will be on my 5th round of Clomid! It is kind of funny to see the look on their face of oh crap I shouldn't have said that. Someone made the mistake of saying it as we were waiting for an elevator. Long uncomfortable wait for her!!!!!!
My status would read "Stop asking me when we are going to have another child! If you only knew what we are going through."


----------



## krissie328

Oh, nursemommy... I wish I could do that. Maybe in a few more cycles I will be ready. We have been married 7 years and people are always asking us now... I mean really, use some common sense and think. Chances are we are having trouble and its a sensitive subject, since neither of us have said we aren't going to have any. 

My status today would be:

So excited for my doctor's appt tomorrow! Hopefully I can get some answers and help and get this ttc show on the road!


----------



## LockandKey

attacking me and sending me nasty messages over the Internet doesn't give you power over me, it just means you are safe behind your computer screen from me blasting you in the face with my fists


----------



## AAttcabby

Stop griping, moaning and complaining about morning sickness! You are growing a baby... A bundle of joy. Me how ever am not. I'll trade ya.


----------



## nursemommy

I have a friend doing this too. She knows we have been trying for a long time. I told her I would trade her situations in a heart beat!



AAttcabby said:


> Stop griping, moaning and complaining about morning sickness! You are growing a baby... A bundle of joy. Me how ever am not. I'll trade ya.


----------



## krissie328

I really wish the fertility clinic would call to schedule hubby's SA!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

My frosties are coming home
Just in time for Xmas x


----------



## sugarpi24

Only less than 8 hrs til my hsg...ahh!!!


----------



## Misscalais

So many friends announcing they are pregnant. Wish I could join you all. Trying for our last bubba and wish it would happen right now!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

has dates for my fet!!!!

17th december
just intime for xmas x


----------



## nursemommy

Out again this month!!!!!! Seriously thinking of blocking posts from my pregnant friends as yet another one says she is pregnant!!!


----------



## mumwannabe

I wish my loss was more public sometimes so that I could freely mope instead of hiding my emotions ........... I just want my happy ending :baby:


----------



## sugarpi24

Come on spermies come on!! You can do it!! :)


----------



## deemarie1223

I know ive had 8 losses, but i also know i carried dd to term 3yrs ago, nothings changed since then! Im WELL aware of the risks ...dont judge me and talk behind my back saying 'can you BELIEVE. shes trying again, after all shes been through" i dont want your pity party, treat me like a normal women ttc, be happy (w/a tad bit of nervous us ok) when i do get my bfp! Support OUR choice. No, im not crazy.


----------



## deemarie1223

Oh and btw-friends and fam we ARE actively ttc!


----------



## deemarie1223

One last thing -to my younger friend who is 6wks pregnant with her second yet her mom has custody of her first. And shes homeless and doesnt know who the father is...stop reminding me your pregnant, considering you are one if the few who knows! I almost hyper ventilated when you told me you were most likely pregnant!


Ok, im done ..for today lol


----------



## sugarpi24

If one more person says any if these things I'm gonna punch them in the face! " just have sex like jack rabbits and it'll happen" "God will give you a baby when the time is right..just believe in God" "just get drunk and have sex" grrr!!!


----------



## kerri28

sugarpi24 said:


> Come on spermies come on!! You can do it!! :)

I literally said this same thing after :sex: yesterday! How funny!!


----------



## 291

Who've I pissed off?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Operation lets make a baby before Christmas is in full force!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I wish I could shout this from the roof tops but ill put it here instead!!

We are going though IVF and we have two AMAZING embryos are growing strong and tomorrow I will be PUPO with twins!!!!!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

xMissxZoiex said:


> I wish I could shout this from the roof tops but ill put it here instead!!
> 
> We are going though IVF and we have two AMAZING embryos are growing strong and tomorrow I will be PUPO with twins!!!!!!!

Congratulations I hope they are lovely and sticky for you!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Wishes AF was over already so I can start BD'g again!!!! LOL.


----------



## sugarpi24

I really hope we get pregnant on our own so we dont have to do IVF :( OR somehow we come across TONS of money and we can do IVF with no problem ;)


----------



## madetomother

"are people still using this government sanctioned bio-metric information gathering triangulating tool?....":haha:


----------

